# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Республика Флудористан. Возрождение. 2015-16 г.г._Том 1.

## Джина

*Всех от души поздравляю с Днем Знаний! 
Детям новых знаний, хороших оценок, родителям терпения, терпения и ещё раз терпения!!!*

----------


## Ольгия

Всем привет! Вот уж думала, что меня тема 1-го сентября не коснётся. Дети - УЖЕ, внуки - ЕЩЁ. А повод всё ж нашёлся: детскому саду, в который ходит внук, именно сегодня ДР - исполнился 1 год. Так что бабушка пришла с утренника. С утра был дождь, а к 11-ти распогодилось. Внучок (5 лет, Никитка) порадовал. Увидел меня, стал махать рукой, кричит: "Бабушка, я рад тебя видеть". Не успокоился, пока не подбежал и не обнял нас с дедушкой. Ну, прям бальзам на душу!
Так что и вас всех с праздником!
[img]http://*********su/6102477.jpg[/img]

----------


## Суперстар

Добрый всем вечер! С первым сентябрьским днем! Всем ученикам, учителям и родителям легкого учебного года.
Сегодня внучка пошла на 4 часа в детский сад. Воспитательница подхватила ее на руки, она даже не успела осознать, что ее от мамы забрали и унесли в игровую комнату. Так что обошлись без слез.
  А последний летний денек отметили... ТА-ДАМ!!! Маленькой дружеской питерской встречей с Озорными и Танюшкой- Курицей, которая так быстро пролетела,  как и лето. И хотя у меня был фотик, он так и остался в сумке. Не успели наговориться. наобниматься.

----------


## Джина

> Маленькой дружеской питерской встречей с Озорными и Танюшкой- Курицей,


Класс!!!




> И хотя у меня был фотик, он так и остался в сумке.


 :Tu: 




> Не успели наговориться. наобниматься.


Это уважительная причина! :Grin:  :Ok:

----------


## Мэри Эл

> ТА-ДАМ!!! Маленькой дружеской питерской встречей


ну вот.. как всегда... все мимо....за вас рада)

Присоединяюсь к поздравлялкам с 1 сентября)))) Всем хорошего настроения и чтобы не пропадало желание работать)))

здесь немного выложила фоток http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...97#post5065697

----------


## Суперстар

> ну вот.. как всегда... все мимо....за вас рада)


Встреча получилась спонтанной и очень короткой.
Эль, фотки классные с 1 сентября. До чего дошел прогресс, хотела написать, что уже в школах появились большие экраны. А потом внимательно почитала, что это на площади перед ДК проходило. Ну, ничего, значит скоро и в вашей школе появится.



> Мы уже на низком старте!


И как Вы стартовали? Какие впечатления?



> Но всё-равно, я приеду и расскажу как съездила


Ждем

----------


## Озорная

> Маленькой дружеской питерской встречей с Озорными и Танюшкой- Курицей


Всех приветствую!
А вот и фоточки....
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/6106425m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/6122808m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Жаль, что всё быстро закончилось... ((((( Не наговорились, не наобнимались, не навспоминались...
Но осталась радость от встречи и тепло в душе....

Элечка, а тебя мы бы заобнимали и зацеловали, если бы ты приехала....

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> А вот и фоточки


Какие вы молодцы, девчонки, лёгкие на подъём и .... озорные - все!

----------


## Озорная

*Ольгия*, 
Спасибо!  Оля, приезжай и ты, заобнимаем и зацеловАем тоже!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Ольгия

> Оля, приезжай и ты,


Ой, спасибочки!!!! Я бы с радостью на все встречи ездила, но у меня в реале, как в анекдоте - то ангина, то понос, вот нигде и не была до сих пор. Я тут услышала, Таня Курочка кликнула собраться в Московско-Рязанской области, в октябре-ноябре. Вот как бы опять внешние обстоятельства не перетянули желание моей души

----------


## Озорная

> как в анекдоте - то ангина, то понос


Олечка, на свои "ангины, поносы и золотухи" топни ножкой и скажи им грозное "КЫШ"!   Пусть они тебя боятся и не мешают встречам! И мы все покышкаем на них и "козу" покажем, шоб они тебе не докучали.... :Victory: 

Здоровья тебе и ангела-хранителя на плече!!!

----------


## Ольгия

> скажи им грозное "КЫШ"!


Так и сделаю! Спасибочки!

----------


## Мэри Эл

> а тебя мы бы заобнимали и зацеловали, если бы ты приехала....


Наташ, чесслово планировала вырваться на несколько дней в Питер и просто там побродить и в гости походить, но так и не получилось...ты была первая в списке) и первой остаешься, поэтому честное пионерское и октябрьское и комсомольское обязательно до Нового года приеду обнять)))

----------


## Суперстар

> Но осталась радость от встречи и тепло в душе...


 :Ok:

----------


## mar16

Доброго все вечера!
Как здорово, что встретились и наобщались! 




> честное пионерское и октябрьское и комсомольское обязательно до Нового года приеду обнять)))


Потом Озорная нам отчитается, Эля, как ты слово держишь.
Эля, с 1 сентября тебя! Есть у тебя  чувство, что ты за  2 месяца отпуска набралась сил на новые трудовые педагогические подвиги?

----------


## Озорная

> честное пионерское и октябрьское и комсомольское обязательно до Нового года приеду обнять


Так, дорогая моя Элечка, слово не воробей... 




> Потом Озорная нам отчитается, Эля, как ты слово держишь.


А вот это уж всенепременно... Она уже второй год мне обещает ... Ежели опять слово не сдержит, то запорицаю  без пощады :Grin:

----------


## Северяночка

Всем привет! Я вернулась :Yes4: 

Для начала всех, кого это касается, с началом учебного года. Праздник-не праздник, НО событие :Yahoo:  Меня оно УЖЕ НЕ... и ПОКА НЕ... Так что я в группе сочувствующих всем сторонам :Grin: 
Хотя, у нас первого сентября тоже было событие - Варя пошла в садик...  Пока без комментариев))

Ну, а теперь о главном, т.е о чём обещала!

Итак, всё сложилось! Самое главное погода не подвела и радовала все три дня. 
Несмотря на то, что я живу здесь уже боле 40 лет...( :Vah: ) на Ламе не была ни раз! Попасть туда не просто! Спасибо Саше!!! 
Энциклопедические данные я приводить не буду, а вот свои ощущения расскажу. Во-первых, я слегка волновалась, т.е даже очень боялась дороги - 140 км по воде, а там такие размеры - о-го-го!!! 
Но всё обошлось)) Солнышко светило, ветер гулял где-то в других местах, не штормило, не качало... Правда,  все пассажиры сразу приступили к трапезе и не только ( видимо, тоже волновались :Aga: ) Дорога туда заняла 4 часа. Шли мы сперва через реку Норилку, потом река Талая, потом озеро Мелкое ( которое оооооооочень большое и славится своими штормами) потом речка Лама и потом уже попали в само озеро Лама. Надо сказать, что Лама в длину 80 км и ширину 8 км, так что увидеть его целиком сложно, тем более у него очень изогнутая форма, место , куда нас привезли, напоминало большой затон со всех сторон окруженный горами ( озеро находится на плато Путорана). 
Тундра  уже вся золотая, вода в озере бирюзовая,горы высокие, небо синее, а аромат багульника и брусники такой... :Tender:  Короче, первое впечатление очень приятное)))
Все туристы сразу расползлись по домикам и мы их больше в тот день и не видели))) Мы же с Сашей сразу отправились на ВОДОПАД. Собственно ради него и стоит ехать туда! 30 минут неспешной прогулки и вот уже мы стоим над  грохочущей массой воды, спадающей с высоты метров 50, потом река бежит по живописному каньону и впадает в Ламу. 30 минут -фото сессия,  небольшой пикник и в обратный путь. На вечер был запланирован шашлык и прогулка по вечернему берегу...Всё так и случилось! 

Продолжение следует...если интересно, конечно  ( и если дети дадут дома посидеть за компм, а если интернет-джан позволит, я даже покажу фотографии :Grin: )

----------


## Джина

> Продолжение следует...если интересно, конечно


Очень интересно!!! Продолжай, пожалуйста, и картинок да по-больше!!!!

----------


## Курица

:Aga: 


> Очень интересно!!! Продолжай, пожалуйста, и картинок да по-больше!!!!


я убежала на свадьбу-завтра все увижу :Aga: ,надеюсь)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Наталья, я услышал! В следующем году можно? В этом не могу.


Да без проблем! У меня ее много, на всех хватит. :))
 Всем привет! Пропустила День знаний, но по уважительной причине-у меня ребенок в первый класс пошел! Была занята хлопотами. Всех поздравляю и желаю много терпения и сил, душевных и физических. Всем привет от нас.
[img]http://*********net/7330985m.jpg[/img]




> А повод всё ж нашёлся: детскому саду, в который ходит внук, именно сегодня ДР - исполнился 1 год


Какой замечательный праздник! Совсем молодой, садик-то.



> егодня внучка пошла на 4 часа в детский сад.


Ага, в первый раз всегда так. первые 3-4 дня все хорошо, а потом как чухнут, что забрали и мама ушла -вот начнется чехарда...



> А последний летний денек отметили... ТА-ДАМ!!! Маленькой дружеской питерской встречей


ААА, везет вам!!!
Юля, как здорово! Конечно интересно, ждем продолжения!

----------


## Северяночка

> Конечно интересно, ждем продолжения!


Всем привет! Наконец-то я добралась до копутера и дети не весят на шее))  Вчера только и успела выложить фотки на конкурс! Сижу и сама себе удивляюсь - понимаю, что на победу шансов никаких, но всё-равно лезу туда :Meeting:  :Aga:   Ну да ладно! 

Прежде, чем рассказать про второй день, я вернусь в начало нашего путешествия, потому что забыла упомянуть один момент, без которого второй день не был бы таким увлекательным  :Taunt: 
Когда  все пассажиры расселись по местам ( и ещё не достали свои кулёчки с едой!!!), встал начальник турбазы, на которую мы ехали и сделал несколько предостережений:
1. Осторожно ходить возле водопада, т.к. скалы скользкие и случаи падения уже бывали!
2. Не разводить костры !!! Потому как внизу торф и если загорится, потушить мы не сумеем. 
3. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! В окрестностях базы ходит мишка ( который бурый) , его видели сотрудники базы! 
(В целом это не удивительно, я знала, что на Ламе медведей много, но меня это зацепило!!!)

Итак, второй день начался с дождика, но к концу завтрака он прошёл и мы отправились в путешествие. Саша предложил пойти на косу, место, где река Южный Нёрейлах ( как-то так называется), на которой и расположен водопад , впадает в Ламу. 
Мы пошли по берегу озера, потому что  заросли тундры оказались непролазными. И вот когда мы подходили уже к косе, мне увиделось нечто под берёзкой, оно было большое и странно на меня смотрело... Понимая , что паника не самое лучшее в этой ситуации, я тихонько остановилась, якобы засмотревшись на озеро и шёпотом сказала Саше, что там кто-то сидит.... 
Да, это был пенёк..........  :Meeting:  А что ?! У меня зрение -5 на одном глазу!!! И вобче, я нервничала! От базы далеко, заросли  - самое место для мишки!!! 
Я отказывалась идти дальше :No2: , пока Саша не рассказал, что нужно будет сделать в случае встречи ( думаю, он мне вешал лапшу на уши, :Grin:  но я чуток успокоилась и мы пошли по реке вверх)
Идти по камням становилось всё труднее и мы собрались свернуть в тундру и тут я нашла ПАЛКУ! Она была железная и тяжёлая ( на самом деле кусок весла , забитый илом)  и мне стало почти не страшно. Как мы пробирались через заросли, передать невозможно, тем более местами мы встречали выкорчеванные с корнем деревья, что убеждало меня в мысли - мишка рядом!!!!
Вдруг все эти заросли расступились и мы вышли на поляну. Сперва мне показалось, что она вся усыпана зёрнами спелого граната, но я тут же поняла, что это брусника! Столько и такой крупной ягоды я ещё не видела. Мысленно послав мишку и извинившись , если это его поляна, я стала собирать ягодку. Очень успокаивающее занятие, надо сказать :Aga:  Так, не спеша, мы и вышли к нашей базе...
Палка всё это время была со мной.... :Victory:

----------


## Северяночка

После обеда, мы отправились исследовать ещё один берег, но там были нереально крутые подъёмы, а уже темнело, так что мы благоразумно вернулись. Затопили печечку, вскипятили чайку...я сидела на террасе и читала книжку - кайф!!!!  Вдруг за горами послышались раскаты грома и вспышки молний. И, судя по всему, гроза двигалась в нашу сторону. Но обошлось, гроза прошла быстро и чуток стороной. И вечер был звёздный, а луна яркой и светила прям как фонарь! Мы гуляли по берегу часа полтора! Красота :Tender:  Чем занимались остальные туристы я поняла на следующее утро... по их "усталым" лицам :Taunt: 
Спрашивается, зачем для этого ехать в такую даль?! 
Утром я успела ещё сбегать за ягодкой, убраться в домике и в 12 часов мы все ждали на пристани нашу Зарю... Пока мы шли по Ламе  нас знатно потрепало штормом! Прям скажем, было страшновато. Даже начальник турбазы, который возвращался с нами обратно за следующей группой, ходил к капитану  несколько раз, тоже слегка беспокоился)))  Но потом всё успокоилось и на Мелком уже было хорошо! 

Путешествие удалось!!!  

Постараюсь выложить фотографии.

----------


## Ольгия

> Путешествие удалось!!!


Юль, как интересно!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Мысленно послав мишку





> Палка всё это время была со мной


Юлька, ты меня разочаровала.... :Meeting:  :Taunt:  ты так детально всё ЭТО прописывала, что я была уверена-по закону жанра, по Чехову-с его ружьём в 1 акте... :Grin: что ваша встреча с МИШКОЙ всё же состоялась!!!
Шучу, конечно...итак, ссылочку на тот ресурс, куда ты кинула фото на конкурс, плииииз!

----------


## Джина

> Путешествие удалось!!!


 :Ok: 




> Постараюсь выложить фотографии.


Продолжаем терпеливо ждать!!!




> Всем привет от нас.


Классный привет!!!

----------


## Северяночка

> Продолжаем терпеливо ждать!!!


Какие вы терпеливые :Tender:  Спасибо :Smile3: 

Итак, фотоотчёт))
Саша колол и носил дрова...

[IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/7105eaa08e0d7f6d969f839103ab4950d9764f224191990.jpg[/IMG]

воду..

[IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/9420c646d589bbabbd6b185dbba0fc2cd9764f224191990.jpg[/IMG]

я купалась в озере 

[IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/37daf3293ec7d156e1852469c09b9ec5d9764f224191990.jpg[/IMG]

и собирала ягодки ..

[IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/d8b855c2d5fab4e8bedf2c18428ccd04d9764f224191990.jpg[/IMG]

шашлычки, конечно, тоже были)

[IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/2de5f7ba88c73205f649ab0dcca16858d9764f224191990.jpg[/IMG]


Это Саша меня убеждает, что не даст меня в обиду мишке))

[IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/5ce74dbdf61dbf9ec5a3576a60240a20d9764f224191990.jpg[/IMG]

А это я подбираю дерево, на которое можно залезть... если что...

[IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/e7a4f16d952f9b82cbd6cb1fa5841dcad9764f224191990.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Северяночка

вот такие тёмные ночи у нас уже

[IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/e7f070633f1490e0d2c0054ad0f508bbd9764f224191990.jpg[/IMG]

это наш домик

[IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/6e764974de5519be76395e2d39a224f7d9764f224191990.jpg[/IMG]


Наш кораблик

[IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/389220fcb592dc312fd6009fd05f43a3d9764f224191990.jpg[/IMG]


Ну и красоты Ламы

[IMG]http://f19.********info/thumb/5f20cef9189ce51c6ed630baa8ce9dedd9764f224191990.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/8605d3b14814e4c783d5533b798f4116d9764f224191991.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/7c8f68ef9aa7aa5a657fa98c45cad6c1d9764f224191991.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/57e0cd44e62e5df5c919565aa741a20ad9764f224191991.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/f3925b7c4e9503d49c3d2e186b33bfb6d9764f224191991.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/996caa674be5c7087ad0cb24d06a474dd9764f224191991.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Северяночка

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/aa25b5ff9d739667f45b7788617dd9e4d9764f224192837.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/2fe8f285ce49b840cb201cfe39363996d9764f224192837.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/a5e2e85d6a4cb43cc4d520b5c9b5a059d9764f224192837.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/9f46d111c55787897ed380d43d957d14d9764f224192837.jpg[/IMG]

 Вообщем, как-то так :Meeting: 

Спасибо за внимание и интерес к нашему путешествию, мои дорогие :Tender: 






> что ваша встреча с МИШКОЙ всё же состоялась!!!


Я думаю,  ОН НАС видел! Но благоразумно решил с суровым  Сашей не связываться.... :Taunt:  Опять же -   Ягоды море, рыбы тоже... на фига ему мы со своим холестерином?  :Grin:

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Вообщем, как-то так


Какая красивая природа !!!!!!!! спасибо за фотки) смотришь и глаз радуется)

----------


## Джина

> Итак, фотоотчёт))


Дождались!!!

Очень красиво!!!




> на фига ему мы со своим холестерином?


 :Aga:  :Taunt:  Да и мишку палкой как-то... жалко мишку было бы... Хороший мишка вам попался, ооооооооооооочень умный, осторожный и воспитанный  :Grin:

----------


## Северяночка

> жалко мишку было бы...


Ты знаешь, Тань, в тот момент мне было не" жалко" , а" страшно " :Grin:  

Понимаю, что сама себе придумала, ну уж очень убедительна я была  :Taunt:

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Спасибо за внимание и интерес к нашему путешествию, мои дорогие


Юля, как классно! очень рада за вас! фотки просто замечательные, да и глазки у вас на фото счастливые! молодцы!

----------


## PAN

> Вообщем, как-то так


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Курица

Юля!Спасибо !!! ОЧЕНЬ впечатлила при рода! Одно фото поставила даже на заставку рабочего стола-там где НЕЕЕЕЕЕБО, гора(сопка?) и лучи заходящего(восходящего?) солнца...
КАКИЕ же вы молодцы.... что ВМЕСТЕ выбрались в эту красоту, к этому неописуемому водопаду... Ещё раз спасибо за экскурс в суровую природу!

----------


## Суперстар

Юль, красота такая!!!

----------


## Ольгия

Я вот тоже подумала, какие есть красивые места, и не важно, юг это или север. Главное, чтоб в твоей душе было желание эту красоту увидеть.

----------


## Северяночка

> стола-там где НЕЕЕЕЕЕБО, гора(сопка?) и лучи заходящего(восходящего?) солнца...


Это, наверное, всё же гора - 1180 метров  :Grin:  Да и порода скальная.   В следующий раз обязательно на неё заберёмся!!! 
 Дело было часов в пять вечера, так что скорее к закату солнышка )) 

Кстати, на конкурс эту фотографию тоже выставила!

----------


## Суперстар

У нас в Мурманской области, кстати, в окрестностях небольших городков появилось много медведей за последний год . Они достаточно  близко подходят к жилью и скоро "будут бродить по улицам" .Как мне написали,что  даже видели их возле школы. Раньше такого не было или вовремя их отстреливали

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> У нас в Мурманской области, кстати, в окрестностях небольших городков появилось много медведей за последний год .


Говорят медведи голодные - тогда они к людям выходят. У нас на трассе Енисейк-Лесосибирск тоже медвежата, побольше уже, на дорогу выходят. Страшно конечно. А на правобережье нашего района медведи частое явление. Там лес, тайга, часто медведи шастают. Пока вроде мирно все. Бывает иногда залезет в стайку к кому-нибудь и корову задерет или иною скотину, тогда их с полицией отстреливают. Жалко, а что делать?! 

Вот читаю Юлькины рассказы и поймала себя на мысли, что все в этой жизни надо делать вовремя. Детей рожать молодыми, чтобы лет через 20-25 можно было попутешествовать. И сами молодые и дети уже взрослые.Получать образование после школы -тогда узнаешь всю прелесть студенческой жизни. Конечно в любом возрасте студент-есть студент, но когда тебе лет 18, самая кровь играет....  Так ведь, флудильцы? Это же так здорово! 

А расскажите нам про студенчество! Поделитесь своими воспоминаниями! Какие моменты вам больше всего запомнились?

Потеряшки, подтягивайтесь, у нас тут интересно!!!

----------


## Северяночка

Друзья, проголосуйте , пожалуйста , за меня вот здесь http://www.mucbs.ru/index.php/golosu...ilskikh-poetov
Это наш местный конкурс )) Но победить хочется! Я только сегодня узнала, что голосование началось. 
Я там Юлия Колесникова. 

Правда, Юлия Горбунова тоже я, т.е  мои стихи)) Но уж голосуем за одну. Буду очень признательна!!!

----------


## Курица

> мои стихи))


 :Aga: проголосовала

----------


## Ольгия

> Я там Юлия Колесникова.


Проголосовала!

----------


## Джина

> Я там Юлия Колесникова.


Принимай мой голос!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Всем доброго времени суток! :Victory: 




> Друзья, проголосуйте , пожалуйста , за меня


Юлечка, мой голос *25*. Ты пока на втором месте, но лидер ненамного впереди, давай обгоняяяй!)))

Юль, а может, тебе ещё написать в эту тему?  Срочная помощь в интернет - голосовании!!!
И ещё у нас на форуме есть целый подраздел Интернет-голосование, где можно создать свою отдельную тему с просьбой о голосовании.

В любом случае - удачи тебе, дорогая! Ты огромная умница! :Yes4:

----------


## Северяночка

Спасибо, друзья! Стихи-победители будут опубликованы на стенах домов в городе))))  Такой конкурс Антиграффити :Yes4:

----------


## Северяночка

> Юль, а может, тебе ещё написать в эту тему? Срочная помощь в интернет - голосовании!!!


 Спасибо, Света, за подсказку. Сбегала, написала! 


Сегодня Александре месяц :Yes4:   Последние два-три дня  на детёнка напали газики.. вполне ожидаемо, конечно. Катёнка хотя соблюдает очень строгую диету, но врач сказал , что это у всех бывает. 
Короче, пошла я сегодня покупать газоотводную трубочку в аптеку. Мне выдали какой-то сложный аппарат, я спросила, это точно она?! На что получила гордый ответ фармацевта -  Да! Это инновационные нано-технологии... :Blink:  :Tu:  :Taunt:  Ага. В газоотводных трубочках... Мир сошёл с ума?))))))))))

Раньше носик чистили спринцовочкой, сейчас у них какой-то сложный механизм. Про молокоотсос я вообще молчу... :Blink:   Но нано-трубочка меня добила  :No2: 

А ещё моей Аннушке 9 сентября исполнилось 25 лет!!!!!!!!!!! Мне же самой ещё почти 25! Как так-то? :Meeting:  


Ладно, пошла писать сценарий к очередным проводам на материк... 
(Рядом сидит студент, думает, поди, что я работаю такая вся.... :Aga:  :Ok: )

----------


## Озорная

*Северяночка*,  Юля, принимай 82-ой голос от меня.

Всем здравия желаю!

----------


## Ольгия

> Я там Юлия Колесникова.


А я уже третий раз! И всё с одного компа  :Victory:

----------


## Северяночка

> Северяночка, Юля, принимай 82-ой голос от меня.





> А я уже третий раз! И всё с одного компа


Спасибо, девочки!  Честно, даже не знаю до какого числа будет голосование :Grin:      Но как только победю-сразу вам всё расскажу :Taunt: 


Сейчас готовлюсь к проводам  одного товарища. Заказчики такие забавные попались - говорят, мы вам за всё заплатим, только сделайте ВСЁ сами -  купите призы,  упакуйте подарки, оформите зал , придумайте для нас поздравление...  Вот сижу, сочиняю частушки, потому что не умею вежливо "посылать" клиентов   :Grin:  

У нас сегодня солнышко. Хотя  три дня назад шёл снег. Зима уже не просто стучится или " катит в глаза" , она уже прям дышит в лицо  :Aga:  

Как ваши огородные успехи? Всё ли успели собрать? Порадовал ли вас нынче урожай? Расскажите-похвастайтесь!  


Всем  хорошего дня!

----------


## Джина

> Порадовал ли вас нынче урожай? Расскажите-похвастайтесь!


Это у нас Гумочка и Натулька специалисты по урожаю. 

А у меня всё с рынка, вот только виноград с дачи. Небольшой урожай, но все же есть.

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Я тож проголосовала, и уже давно! Юля -ты конечно же первая будешь -нет сомнений в твоем таланте!
Всем привет! 



> Как ваши огородные успехи? Всё ли успели собрать? Порадовал ли вас нынче урожай? Расскажите-похвастайтесь!


Урожай в этом году нормальный! Картошки накопали много, а она зараза гнить стала.. Не знаю конечно что будет в подполье, но уже 72 ведра спустили... свеклы собрала 6 ведер с одной грядки. Думаю -неплохо! А еще в этом году мы собрали, впервые, 4 ведра яблочек! Я такая довольная!! В следующем году будет еще больше, а там и вторая заплодоносит... я прямо счастливая.... Про кабачки, подсолнухи, огурчики и прочее вообще молчу. Правда капуста в этом году подкачала. Едят ее нещадно паразиты-гусеницы. И ничего их не берет.  А в целом, праздник урожая можно отмечать и кушать на здоровье запасы!

А еще детки у меня заболели. Вчера Саша, сегодня Денис свалился. В школе холодно, попростывали все. Никитка растет и радует! 
[img]http://*********ru/7766005m.jpg[/img]
А сынок меня порадовал щучкой, поймал 1 сентября, уже на 3 кг! Вот! 
[img]http://*********ru/7786484m.jpg[/img]
Вот такие новости!

----------


## Гумочка

> Как ваши огородные успехи? Всё ли успели собрать? Порадовал ли вас нынче урожай? Расскажите-похвастайтесь!





> Это у нас Гумочка


Нет, Танюш, в этом году я пас... Мой огород в середине лета побил град... в одноклассниках я выставляла этот кошмар... помидоры, перцы, баклажаны  свалились, отошли плохо... покупаю в этом году всё с рынка... http://ok.ru/video/32258525929 это мой двор во время стихии...

Натусь, мелкий вАще пухлячок!!! нашенский, флудористанский, сразу видно!

----------


## Северяночка

> нет сомнений в твоем таланте!


Спасибо на добром слове :Tender:  Мне иногда веры в себя не хватает...




> Картошки накопали много, а она зараза гнить стала..


 У нас тоже нынче картошка продаётся не ах! С виду нормальная, а разрежешь , вся  в червоточинах. 




> А еще в этом году мы собрали, впервые, 4 ведра яблочек!


Что будешь с ними делать?  Вчера видела такие интересные советы, как  сделать мармелад без сахара из слив и пастилу из яблок.




> Никитка растет и радует!


Такой бутузик хорошенький!  А что, дома тоже холодно, Натусь?




> поймал 1 сентября, уже на 3 кг!


 :Ok:  Молодчина!!! Котлетки сделала? ))






> Нет, Танюш, в этом году я пас...


Да уж....Бедные растения!!!! 


К нам вчера приехал  патриарх Кирилл! По ощущениям - как приезд президента)))  

Всем доброго дня!!!

----------


## Джина

> нашенский, флудористанский, сразу видно


ага, зачетный пацан  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 




> А сынок меня порадовал щучкой,


Молодец!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Натусь, мелкий вАще пухлячок!!! нашенский, флудористанский, сразу видно!


ага! спасибо!




> Что будешь с ними делать?


они кислые... очень... думаю высушу.



> А что, дома тоже холодно, Натусь?


нет, дома то тепло. но ведь дом на земле, а отдушины еще не закрыты, по полу несет. вот и одели кофточку(которую нам невестка задарила).
ой, девочки, у меня дома лазарет по полной. все мои парни свалились и болеют. даже молой. нос бежит, дышать не может. Я уже и капаю и отсасываю..бегут. еще и слюни ручьем текут. вот уже почти час ночи, а мы ходим по дому. измаялся....по ходу я спать сегодня не буду.

----------


## Северяночка

> у меня дома лазарет по полной.


Как говорится ... " ... это только гриппом все вместе болеют"  Мы тут тоже по очереди проболели. Правда все по три дня . Все сразу начинают пить циклоферон и поэтому всё быстро проходит. У  маленькой тоже носик  забивается периодически, но в целом всё хорошо (ттт) 





> по ходу я спать сегодня не буду.


 А зубки не лезут ещё? 

Давайте выздоравливайте все! А ты сама то как? 


Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> У  маленькой тоже носик  забивается периодически


Это же так страшно когда малыши болеют. Они и сказать не могут и высморкать не могут... и дышать тяжело...



> А зубки не лезут ещё?


Да по ходу у нас все вместе собралось. И зубки и простуда.. Короче поспать не удалось.. всю ночь проходила с ним на руках. Правда немного покимарила в кресле, с ним на руках. (11 кг потаскай-ка... руки и спина отваливаются.. а что делать?! ) Только часам к 6 улеглись в кровать и вместе уснули. А сама?! А что мне лошади будет?!! Как всегда на скаку и красивая :)))

----------


## Северяночка

Привет всем!

Натусь, как ваше самочувствие?  Все выздоровели?  


Как у вас погодка? Поди, красивущая осень.... ?  У нас , к счастью, ещё снег не выпал)) По этому поводу решили мы с подружкой сходить за брусничкой на выходных. Она сейчас очень-очень вкусная - заморозки то были!  

Провела я в пятницу проводы на материк! Какой мужик классный оказался ( который уезжал). Единственное, много было "мужчинбольшихначальников"  , а они то не слишком подвижные :Grin:  Зато все очень душевно пели!  И ещё был оооооочень маленький зал - банкетка в ресторане, очень красивая, похожа на бархатную коробочку,но для 36 человек ... да ещё  официанты носились постоянно , жесть! 
 А меня как-то звали там свадьбу проводить  - теперь буду знать, что  не стоит этого делать))))))

Вчера Аннушка делала  ПЕРВУЮ поделку в садик. :Grin:  Вот мне интересно, когда они предлагают сделать поделку 2-х летним детям, они на что рассчитывают?

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Натусь, как ваше самочувствие?  Все выздоровели?


Привет! Старшие поправились, уже неделю в школу ходят. Малой еще болеет. Признали у нас ларенготрахеит. Им болеют дети до 7 лет. Была температура и недомогание.И врачи теперь лечат эту болячку гармонами (пульмикорт). У нас небулайзер свой, дышим дома. Раза 4 давала, а потом простым физраствором дышали. Страшно как то. Маленький и уже гармоны... Меня беспокоит его нос. Уже 2 недели прошло, а  на сопли так и идут. Может капли поменять...не знаю. Короче вот так. 




> Как у вас погодка? Поди, красивущая осень.... ?


Пока идут дожди и красивого еще нет. Но скоро желтые деревья станут -вот где красота! 




> Провела я в пятницу проводы на материк!


Ну ты прямо герой! Конечно же все прошло на 5+!!??



> Вчера Аннушка делала  ПЕРВУЮ поделку в садик. Вот мне интересно, когда они предлагают сделать поделку 2-х летним детям, они на что рассчитывают?


это поделка родителей с участием детей. Практикуют везде. Мы тоже делали в этом году. Старший сам из огурца сделал машинку, а из моркови -водителя. а Среднему делали Чиполетту. Лук, большой огурец, патиссон и морковка. Красиво было. Вы бы видели с каким энтузиазмом делал поделку папа! Ребенок даже запричитал -папа, ну дай мне, это же мне сказали сделать... все.. я всем расскажу что делал ты. После нескольких моих взглядов на папу (неодобрительных конечно) он сдался и ребенок доделывал поделку сам. 

Кстати, у нас сейчас даже в школе дети учатся вместе с родителями. Вы хоть пробовали читать эти задания??? Капец! Я сама в шоке и только решебником или интернетом спасаюсь, а потом уже ребенку объясняю. И где то в городе, на родительском собрании психолог говорил -вы, родители, учитесь вместе с детьми, по новой системе. Без вас -это обучение неэффективно. Вот как! Меня это крайне бесит - я 10 лет в школе и 5 - в институте отучилась и теперь должна заново, непонятно чему учится???!!

----------


## mar16

Доброго всем дня!



> Привет! Старшие поправились, уже неделю в школу ходят. Малой еще болеет.


Выздоравливайте!
Наташа, какая у тебя аватарка замечательная, такие все красавцы!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> какая у тебя аватарка замечательная, такие все красавцы!


Спасибо! Только у мамы волосы как у ... ветер сдул прядь волос, а я не заметила. Теперь нигде эту фотку показать не могу. Знаете же сколько добрых людей найдется.... А вообще хочу подстричься, но меня отговаривают волосы обстригать. А я хочу красивую стрижку... хожу вот, мучаюсь...

----------


## Курица

> Только у мамы волосы как у ... ветер сдул прядь волос, а я не заметила. Теперь нигде эту фотку показать не могу. Знаете же сколько добрых людей найдется....


Наташ, ты фото в хорошем исходнике Паше нашему пошли-он в миг тебе красиво чёлочку подправит в фотошопе-минутку найдет, я уверена. Жаль, когда из-за такой мелочи красивая фотография на память всем потомкам должна лежать под сукном)))

Всем- доброго дня.
Я вернулась.
Кому интересно, откуда -читайте сказку)


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Ольгия

> читайте сказку


Да уж! Я тоже знаю, какая это боль. Тань, но ты молодец, раз еще шутить можешь. Желаю, чтоб он рассохся и рассыпался, чтоб не пришлось опять на операцию ложиться.

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> читайте сказку


Бедняжка наша!!! Но надеюсь, что житель твой освободит место и хотя бы расколется,  да с музыкой и песнями выйдет погулять, а тут то его и поймают. И посадят в клетку (какую-нибудь), да будут всем показывать и сромить его, заразу, что не давал жить спокойно одной хорошей девушке. А вот когда ему станет стыдно, престыдно, он возьмет и сгорит от стыда, да рассыпется. Тут и  конец ему придет :)

----------


## Курица

> надеюсь, что житель твой освободит место и хотя бы расколется, да с музыкой и песнями выйдет погулять, а тут то его и поймают. И посадят в клетку (какую-нибудь), да будут всем показывать и сромить его, заразу, что не давал жить спокойно одной хорошей девушке. А вот когда ему станет стыдно, престыдно, он возьмет и сгорит от стыда, да рассыпется. Тут и конец ему придет :)


 :Taunt: сказочница ты моя дорогая,Наташа Барановская! твои слова-да Богу в уши! :Ok:

----------


## Гумочка

> Вот такие дела у меня.


Ой, Танюш, прям сказка-экшн! У моего братца такой вот камушек после недельки болей стукнулся об унитаз при очередном посещении клозета... Брат, не побрезговал и вынул его оттуда... теперь он лежит у него на компьютерном столе... драгоценность, блин...
Всем доброй ночи! У нас жара до +30!!!

----------


## Славина

> Меня беспокоит его нос. Уже 2 недели прошло, а на сопли так и идут. Может капли поменять...не знаю. Короче вот так.


Натусик, привет!!!! Прочитала это, а потом прям сразу наткнулась в ОК на это, может совпадение, а может так надо, сразу подумала про тебя, но может и знаешь про такое, а может на будущее пригодится.

_Избавляем детей от соплей. Быстрый способ.

Мамам на заметку!

Девочки и мальчики, у кого есть малыши. Рассказываю чудо-способ оперативного избавления чада от соплей и не только. Проверено на себе, поэтому рекомендовать могу с чистой совестью. 

С первых минут простуды, как только заметили, что ребенок простыл:

1. Берем обычный аптечный физраствор капаем дитяте по пол-пипетки в каждую ноздрю каждые полчаса. (честно говоря, у меня получалось где-то каждый час, проклятый склероз)))))) 
2. Один раз в день обычная большая аскорбинка
3. Три раза в день по одной таблетке глюконата кальция.

Это лечение по методике известного педиатра Комаровского. 

Честно говоря, в его методике много странных идей. Разве если только лечить ребенка по-комаровскому с первых дней жизни. Я испопробовала на своем, когда ему было три года.

Возвращаясь к рецептику, из личного опыта: сопли исчезли ВООБЩЕ через 2 дня. Простуда сошла на нет. 

Правда, грешила, давала еще "лисобакт" от горла. Но это не главное. 
Обычно трудно избавиться от насморка, у кого есть дети, тот знает.
Пробуйте, и будьте здоровы!

Как мне показалось, данный способ особенно хорош при ОРЗ. Если вирусное - скорость выздоровления не такая быстрая._

Выздоравливайте!!! Хуже нет, когда маленькие болеют.

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> рочитала это, а потом прям сразу наткнулась в ОК на это


Совет классный. Спасибо! Беру на заметку. Комаровского люблю прямо, смотрю часто. Мне кажется он хорошие вещи говорит и естественные. Очень многому у него научилась. Жалко только, что его книги у нас не продаются. А на счет носика - вчера посмотрела, опять же Комаровского, это на зубы скорее всего. Мы плохо спим, едим и вообще ведем себя странно. Думаю скоро буду ложечкой стучать и титьку забирать.. кусаться будет.

----------


## Гумочка

> титьку забирать..


Совсем забирать, что ли?! Не надо! Терпи, мать! У меня старший сынок кусался, а Ванюшка нет, он вообще не жадный до титьки... 
Всем доброго ночера!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Совсем забирать, что ли?!


Неет! Когда кусаться будет. Он уже сейчас стиснет десна и тянет. Знаете как больно!!! А кормить буду пока молоко будет. Но не до фанатизма, конечно.

----------


## Гумочка

> А кормить буду пока молоко будет.


А мне пришлось старшего отнимать в 2,5 года... молока ещё было полно, но он меня вымучил своими ночными пробуждениями, вылазил из своей кроватки, шлёпал ко мне, чмокал сисю два раза (реально 2 раза!) и чапал назад к себе... за ночь раз 5-6 так делал... Помню, что на следующее утро после "голодной" ночи он проснулся со словами "Мама, кушать!" и потащил меня в кухню. А до этого заставить его кушать было проблематично... Всем доброй ночи! У нас жара продолжается, прибавился ещё ветрище. Нам сегодня провели газ в пристроенную к дому кухню. Капец! Отвалили 20 тыщ! За что, спрашивается? За 2 сваренных стыка?! Газ во дворе есть, кинули пару метров трубы... во расценки!

----------


## Северяночка

Всем доброго дня! Вот выбралась на работу и до компа добралась - дома как-то не получается :Meeting: 

Тань, ты ,конечно, такие страсти пережила, у меня аж мурашки!!! Очень надеюсь, что всё обойдётся без вмешательства мужчины с бархатными глазами, твой сожитель образумится и добровольно покинет жилплощадь)))





> У нас жара продолжается,


У нас -11 с ветром и жутким гололёдом. Здравствуй пуховик, зимние ботинки , шарфик и прочие прелести))) Хотела бы сказать, что соскучилась по ним, но не могу :Tu:  

А проблемы кормящих матерей мне очень знакомы - Аннушка тоже долго не могла  Варёнка отучить от сиси))) .  


Девочки, я тут сестрёнке переделывала песню ко дню учителя. Если кому надо, стучитесь поделюсь))  Мотив песни Боярского про тигров.

----------


## Курица

> Тань, ты ,конечно, такие страсти пережила, у меня аж мурашки!!! Очень надеюсь, что всё обойдётся без вмешательства мужчины с бархатными глазами, твой сожитель образумится и добровольно покинет жилплощадь)))


 :Taunt: Юль, я представляю, ЧТО могут подумать случайно забредшие в тему люди, прочитав ЭТО :Taunt: 
Прям страсти, достойные УК РФ)))
Но я тоже хочу в это верить.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Наташ, ты фото в хорошем исходнике Паше нашему пошли-он в миг тебе красиво чёлочку подправит в фотошопе-минутку найдет, я уверена. Жаль, когда из-за такой мелочи красивая фотография на память всем потомкам должна лежать под сукном)))
> 
> Всем- доброго дня.
> Я вернулась.
> Кому интересно, откуда -читайте сказку)
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


ну вот тебе раз-бедная  бедная  ...
.пей кисель-он обволакивает -помогает проверено  на свекрови   ..овсяный говорят помогает, но мы  облепиховый ей варили......


Наташа   прочти меня!!!
у нас  у всех 3х девочек  были такие  сопельки, не с того ни с сего.  когда мелкие  были  в 6-7 месяцев-это нёбышко  готовится  к зубкам, а потом  сто процентов  -зубы..у нас   на скорой первую дочку  увозили с  таким  же диагнозом.,потом зуб вылез  и  всё  и температуры как не бывало и нос задышал..заметь у всех троих такая ерунда была....КАПАЙ ФИЗРАСТВОР  В НОСИК  И ПРОСТО ИНГАЛЯЦИИ  С ФИЗРАСТВОРОМ  (ХОТЯ  Я НЕ ВИДЕЛА КАК ВАС  НО У НАС  СОПЕЛЬКИ СЛЮНИ  СПАТЬ ПОЛУСИДЯ МОГЛА  ИЗ ЗА ОТТТОКА  СОПЕЛЕК ,ИНАЧЕ ВСЁ ШЛО ПО ЗАДНЕЙ СТЕНКЕ ГОРТАНИ   И ОНА ЗАДЫХАЛАСЬ  )    

здоровья вам...

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Всем доброе утро! Поздравляю с праздником!!! Будьте здоровыми любимыми верными и счастливыми!!!

----------


## Валентина Сысуева



----------


## Северяночка

У меня вот такое стихотворение есть


Любовь и вера, и надежда
Наперекор любым невзгодам
Живут в моей душе как прежде,
И дни, и месяцы , и годы…

Любовь душе подарит крылья
И, возносясь над облаками,
Закружится под звёздной пылью,
Мир озаряя огоньками.

А вера в сердце заставляет
Жить в мире со своей судьбою,
С пути не сбиться помогает
И быть всегда самой собою.

Звезда последняя – надежда,
Мой компас, мой путеводитель,
И в море жизни всего прежде
Любви и верности вершитель.


Всем хорошего дня! 






> ЧТО могут подумать случайно забредшие в тему люди


Я тоже представила :Blink:  :Taunt:  Такие страсти!!!


*sa-sha76*, * Сашуля и Натуся,* мамочки наши многодетные, скажите пожалуйста, когда вы понимали на кого похожи ваши детки? Просто нам все говорят, что Санька похожа на папу. Но тем не менее она очень похожа на Варёнка в таком же возрасте. Мне просто кажется. что детки до определённого возраста все похожи :Aga:  тем более в одной семье. У меня есть фотки  моих девчонок, на которых никто не может определить Катя или Аня там ( причём возраст 3-4 года) , прибавьте к этому переходящие платюшки-костюмчики, т.е по одёжке не скажешь :Grin: Но я то , конечно, знаю, потому что  ПОМНЮ!  а  сейчас они не шибко то похожи....

Я вот думаю так, если папа с мамой сильно отличаются ( н-р он фин, она татарка), то будет чётко ясно, чьи черты в детях . А если родители одного типажа, то и фиг там разберёшь !   :Aga:

----------


## sa-sha76

> *sa-sha76*, * Сашуля и Натуся,* мамочки наши многодетные, скажите пожалуйста, когда вы понимали на кого похожи ваши детки? Просто нам все говорят, что Санька похожа на папу. Но тем не менее она очень похожа на Варёнка в таком же возрасте. Мне просто кажется. что детки до определённого возраста все похожи тем более в одной семье. У меня есть фотки  моих девчонок, на которых никто не может определить Катя или Аня там ( причём возраст 3-4 года) , прибавьте к этому переходящие платюшки-костюмчики, т.е по одёжке не скажешьНо я то , конечно, знаю, потому что  ПОМНЮ!  а  сейчас они не шибко то похожи....
> 
> Я вот думаю так, если папа с мамой сильно отличаются ( н-р он фин, она татарка), то будет чётко ясно, чьи черты в детях . А если родители одного типажа, то и фиг там разберёшь !


 у меня до 3 х лет все дочки похожи  есть отличия ,но до года вообще одно лицо,  сейчас  старшая -копия папа , средняя моя , а младшая.по моему ещё думает  в кого ударить статью...

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Наташа   прочти меня!!!


Прочла Сашенька, все верно говоришь. Сопельки текут прямо мочи нет. А во рту уже виднеется беленькое под деснами. Вот вот проклюнутся зубки и наши мучения пройдут. Пока капаю аквамарис (соленую водичку) и отсасываю спринцовкой маленькой.



> мамочки наши многодетные, скажите пожалуйста, когда вы понимали на кого похожи ваши детки?


Юль, а что есть острая необходимость понять, на кого ребенок похож? Дети меняются в течение года несколько раз. У меня так вообще непонятно как было. Родились похожи на папу все были, через несколько месяцев на меня стали похожи. А теперь старший непонятно на кого(смесь по моему), средний-на брата моего сильно похож, а маленький ... не знаю пока. Сам на себя похож! Поменяется еще ваш Варенок, не заморачивайтесь!
Девочки, сегодня у нас деревянная свадьба! Нам официально 5 лет! (а не официально 8)
вот такие мы были и стали 
[img]http://*********ru/7895001m.jpg[/img]
Это мы в газете работали(точнее он работал, а я корректором была)
[img]http://*********ru/7880665m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Курица

> Девочки, сегодня у нас деревянная свадьба! Нам официально 5 лет! (а не официально 8)


*Натуля, поздравляю вас!*
Стишок Инетский, но, мне так кажется-он-о вас!
Какое счастье, если есть, кого обнять,
Прижаться и садиться на колени,
А поздним вечером с работы ожидать,
И слышать шаг, считающий ступени.

Какая радость, если есть, кого любить,
Заботиться и обожать безмерно,
Дарить подарки в праздник, на руках носить,
Одним дыханьем жить одновременно.

Прощать и вновь, забывшись, снова укорять,
То спорить или обижаться молча,
С ума от чувств сходить и часто ревновать,
И до утра ласкать друг друга ночью.

Пока вы вместе, пейте своё счастье всласть,
Вдыхайте эйфории ароматы,
И вкусом поцелуев нежных насладясь,
Не променяйте счастье на утраты!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Стишок Инетский, но, мне так кажется-он-о вас!


Классный! Спасибо!

----------


## Гумочка

> Пока капаю аквамарис (соленую водичку)


Наташ, а я промываю *обычным физраствором* носик. Дешевле и результат одинаковый! Это мне неонатолог в роддоме поДсоветовала. Говорит, мол, не торопись выкидывать деньги на ветер, лучше маленькому своему купи хорошую соску, бутылочку, одёжку и т.д. И я воспользовалась советом. Обычным шприцом набираю из закупоренной бутылки физраствор, иголка остаётся в крышке бутылки, а самим шприцом ввожу физраствор в носик.
Всем доброй ночи!

----------


## Северяночка

Всем добрый день. 

Наташенька, я тоже поздравляю вас с годовщиной! Любви вам, здоровья , тепла и уюта вашему дому :Aga: 


Девочки, поделитесь, если есть, рецептом заготовки свёклы. Чтоб и в борщ можно было и так  съесть.

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Добры день мои дорогие! Сегодня у нас с утра идёт дождь, а я с 7 часов уже на улице под зонтом очередь заняла, в 7 30 поликлинику открыли, один зуб полечили, вот сейчас пришла домой, кушать нельзя, во вторник другой зуб пойду лечить!
Наташенька, поздравляю Вас с годовщиной свадьбы!!! Будьте счастливыми и здоровыми!!!

----------


## mar16

Добрый день!



> Девочки, поделитесь, если есть, рецептом заготовки свёклы.


Юля, у нас свеклу редко в банки закатывают...Только если для борща...Томаты, перец, морковь и свекла...Это удобно зимой, быстро можно борщ сварить, и овощи не надо мыть, чистить...
а сестра у меня сейчас борщ не варит...Варит свекольный суп из фрикаделек...Свекла варится отдельно, а потом трется в бульон с фрикадельками, лимон там нужен...и все..

----------


## Северяночка

Доброго дня всем! 




> Варит свекольный суп из фрикаделек...Свекла варится отдельно, а потом трется в бульон с фрикадельками, лимон там нужен...и все..


Т.е она его варит без капусты? Потому что я тоже варю иногда борщ с фрикадельками. А свёклу всегда варю отдельно, потом тру и добавляю в самый последний момент с чесночком и сахарком)))  


Как жизнь в целом? Настроение? Погода? Танечка , Курочка, как здоровье? Что с со соседом твоим?   
О чём мечтаете сейчас, девоньки, расскажите.  

У меня вот всё хорошо))  Настроение отличное. Погода солнечно-скользкая ( каждый выход из дома - риск для здоровья!)  Кстати .. " а здоровье моё не очень, то лапы ломит, то хвост отваливается..." :Taunt:  На самом деле, вчера пришла к терапевту за справочкой, она померила давление 150/100!!! Я чуть со стула не упала. Раньше от такого давления у меня бы голова лопнула. а тут ни чего не чувствовала... Старость, да? :Blink: 

А мечтаю я о том, чтоб у нас получилось этим летом собраться всей семьёй в Сочи, у Альки. Нас 21 человек!!! ( это только близкие родственники :мама, сёстры (4 шт), мужья ( 4шт), дети ( 12шт))   Шансов катастрофически мало....Но они есть! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Танечка , Курочка, как здоровье? Что с со соседом твоим?


Слава Богу, болей таких нет!



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





> А мечтаю я о том, чтоб у нас получилось этим летом собраться всей семьёй в Сочи, у Альки. Нас 21 человек!!! ( это только близкие родственники :мама, сёстры (4 шт), мужья ( 4шт), дети ( 12шт)) Шансов катастрофически мало....Но они есть!


срочно иди к Паше на поклон-пусть повесит это желание на ЁЛОЧКУ, знаешь, как много уже у народа мечт воплотилось благодаря ей :Aga:

----------


## mar16

Добрый день!



> Слава Богу, болей таких нет!


Таня, рады.



> Погода солнечно-скользкая


Юля, а мы здесь, в средней половине, морально готовимся к скольжению...Нас который день предупреждают. что это начнется завтра, продлится 3 дня, а потом потеплеет...А так не хочется холодов! Неделю назад загорали у нас...



> О чём мечтаете сейчас, девоньки, расскажите.


А что-то уже и не мечтаю...просто планирую...А потом свой план игнорирую, ленюсь я...

----------


## Северяночка

> повесит это желание на ЁЛОЧКУ,


А шо, Ёлочку УЖЕ открыли?!! Опять я всё прогуляла.... :No2: 

Будем держать за тебя, Тань, кулачки! 





> А так не хочется холодов! Неделю назад загорали у нас..


Не травите душу....Хотя, я уже смирилась .. Зима так зима! Всего то 9 месяцев - не срок :Ok:

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Не травите душу....Хотя, я уже смирилась .. Зима так зима! Всего то 9 месяцев - не срок


И у нас тепло! Выходные обещают теплые. Сегодня окна помыла на улице и погулять сходили с мелким. Душа радуется красоте! А еще у нас 2 зуба вылезли. Одновременно, представляете! Теперь понятно почему заяц мой такой беспокойный был. 



> О чём мечтаете сейчас, девоньки, расскажите.


Мечтаю... прийти в форму мечтаю. Вес мой пришел в норму уже(за 2 мес похудела на 8 кг).Еще до беременности весила 56,5 кг, а сейчас уже 52. Рада бесконечно! Осталось мой животик подтянуть и буду вся красивая такая!!
А еще, хочу вас похвастаться. У меня же племянница родилась, я говорила???? Вот про нашу невестку и племяшку новости снимали. Они у нас эксклюзивные! Можно тут посмотреть.http://www.enisey.tv/news/society/94530/

----------


## sa-sha76

> Прочла Сашенька, все верно говоришь. Сопельки текут прямо мочи нет. А во рту уже виднеется беленькое под деснами. Вот вот проклюнутся зубки и наши мучения пройдут. Пока капаю аквамарис (соленую водичку) и отсасываю спринцовкой маленькой.
> ]


нет моя хорошая ,это только место готовится , зубки месяца чрез 2 будут!

Не болейте  .Всех люблю!  Записываю новые игрульки и новогодние блоки собирать в кучу нужно.

----------


## Ольгия

Андрюха! Твои фокусы ......... класс!!!!
Константин, конечно, тоже хорош!

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Привет всем от меня, давняшки-потеряшки! Потянуло сегодня меня в родной домик, а тут хозяйка, оказывается, разболеться вздумала! Танюша, скорейшего, прямо скорейшего выздоровления тебе!!! Нам нужна ты в добром здравии, а то я пока нашла, что приключилось с тобою, разволновалась! Дай Бог, чтобы поскорее сосед твой растворился-испарился, т к знаю, что адские это муки и боли, врагу не пожелаешь...Ждем хороших новостей.
От меня, Юля, 89 голос)))
Соскучилась, пошла читать. А вам пока вот моя Альбинка, 5 летняя именниница:
[img]http://*********org/7735131m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Северяночка

Привет, девочки! 

У нас уже такая холодина началась, пришла  у вас чуток тепла по клянчить)) Поделитесь, чем можете :Yes4:  

Танечка  Курочка,  день Х приближается, как твоё самочувствие? Держу за тебя кулачки! 


*Всегда всем весело*, , Светик, привет! Так рада тебя видеть.  У меня на холодильнике твой магнитик всегда напоминает о тебе и я всем рассказываю , как он ко мне попал))) 




> От меня, Юля, 89 голос)))


 Спасибо!
 А там  с голосованием такой бардак начался, что просто смешно. В день по 900 голосов накручивает народ))) И самое интересное, сроков окончания голосование нет :Meeting:  

У меня очередной " соцопрос" :Blush2:  Вы любите читать?  Что бы могли посоветовать прочесть?  
Я  читаю много,  и чаще не  "умную" литературу  :Grin: , а обычную художественную))  Люблю Акунина, прочитала , по-моему, всё, что у него есть на данный момент.  И книги люблю в бумажном варианте. Электронная книжка у меня не прижилась)))

----------


## Гумочка

> пришла у вас чуток тепла по клянчить)) Поделитесь, чем можете


Опоздала малость, Юльчес... у нас начались дожди, мы обули ботиночки...



> Вы любите читать? Что бы могли посоветовать прочесть?


Очень люблю! И тоже чаще читаю 




> чаще не "умную" литературу


В своё время я взахлёб прочитала Павла Санаева "Похороните меня за плинтусом", Алину Знаменскую прочитала всю, особенно мне понравилась её книга "Рябиновый мёд", Дину Рубину читаю, Викторию Токареву тоже... Электронные книги по-своему хороши. Например, скрашивают больничные будни... у меня в телефоне есть приложение для чтения книг, так что я читаю книги в электронном варианте. А ещё люблю слушать аудиокниги. Особенно на работе, включу комп, занимаюсь бумажной работой, а книги слушаю он-лайн...
Всем привет! Мы с Иваном-Царевичем лежим в больничке... прикорневая пневмония...

----------


## Северяночка

*Гумочка*, 
*Papandr*, 

Спасибо большое за рекомендации, обязательно почитаю.  Хотя, кое-что из этого я уже читала, тем интереснее прочитать остальное :Aga: 





> ""Географ глобус пропил",


 Андрюш,  а от фильма сильно отличается?  Я , правда, люблю сперва читать книгу. а потом, может быть, смотреть фильму))) 




> А ещё люблю слушать аудиокниги.


А я вот как-то ещё не дошла до этого. Хотя, иногда очень хочется.... А ты где скачиваешь, Лен?

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> У меня очередной " соцопрос" Вы любите читать?  Что бы могли посоветовать прочесть?


Блин, даже посоветовать нечего! В последнее время я читаю, литературу про детей, их психологию и про болячки. Усе! Иногда находит чего нибудь почитать - но времени пока на это нет! А вообще люблю детективы и Конан Доэля. Люблю Достоевского "преступление и наказание" -несколько раз перечитывала. А про электронные книги хочу сказать, что все это не то. Может быть и удобно, в наше время, но бумага -она все таки лучше.

Как там наша Курочка? Никто не знает?




> Мы с Иваном-Царевичем лежим в больничке... прикорневая пневмония...


Это что такое, Лен?

----------


## sa-sha76

люди!!!!! вы ещё успеваете читать?мать моя , я прошлый век..
  я засыпаю с тетрадкой  и ручкой  в зубах-просыпаюсь сразу же к тетрадке-всё блин пишу новогодники,  месяц уж..а пред этим архив бумажный  приводила в порядок
кстати в личку  электронки  сбросьте..вместо  традиционного бумажного письма от меня-будет писюлька..

Я ж теперь не успеваю по всем фронтам(заготовки закончились так я поДсела  для младшей всякую фигню делать , сейчас вот ящик для рисования манкой сделала так 2 дня манку  сметала ото всюду, сейчас строго на кухне рисуем.
сегодня начала делать новогодние презенты(мешковина.шишки.мох.джут.   в общем всё натуральное)что получится-не знаю смогу ли показать ,что то у нас  фотик  накрылся
фокусы пробую
( Андрей спасибо,  но если ты мне про бутылки  что нибудь найдёшь-буду безмерно рада)
Курочка-надеюсь ,что всё у тебя в порядке!!!
 Так ,всё ,отстрелялась ,ускакала  дописывать.
всем привет!оставляю  по котлете,  возьмите сами  -сковородка знаете где!
http://img.delo-vcusa.ru/2014/10/DSC_0271.jpg

----------


## Северяночка

> В последнее время я читаю, литературу про детей, их психологию и про болячки.





> Я ж теперь не успеваю по всем фронтам



Ну, вы же многодетные мамочки - понятно, что у вас аврал :Aga:  

А я сейчас, когда, сижу с Сашулей , читаю вслух стихи, чаще Есенина. Она так внимательно слушает))) С Варей просто книги вслух читаем, я читаю, она показывает в лицах, что там происходит  :Grin: 





> сейчас вот ящик для рисования манкой сделала


А это как? 
Мы вот тут купили игрушку-поделку, там цветным песочком нужно картинку раскрасить,  всей семьёй развлекались)) 




> начала делать новогодние презенты


Это для своих или для работы используешь? 




> фокусы пробую


У меня две полки с реквизитом для фокусов и я даже некоторые делала, но вот не хватает уверенности мне, чтоб делать это легко и красиво, всегда волнуюсь очень!  





> Курочка-надеюсь ,что всё у тебя в порядке!!!


Я тоже на это очень надеюсь!  Хотя, кажется мне, что она всё-таки пошла к мужчине с бархатными глазами.... :Tu: 




> оставляю по котлете, возьмите сами -сковородка знаете где!


А у меня сегодня перчик фаршированный :Ok: 






> Принципиальных отличий нет


Найду, почитаю обязательно.  У нас очень мало книжных магазинов ( всего два) и выбор там совсем грустный. Детские книжки, энциклопедии,
журналы... Да и ценник такой....
Короче, меня спасает БИБЛИОТЕКА!!!   Ну и поездки на материк, там тоже закупаюсь)))

Всем хорошего дня и здоровья!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> я засыпаю с тетрадкой  и ручкой  в зубах-просыпаюсь сразу же к тетрадке-всё блин пишу новогодники,  месяц уж..а пред этим архив бумажный  приводила в порядок


Сешенька, ты же пчелка! Тебе расслабляться не положено! :) Умничка -все успеваешь! 



> У меня две полки с реквизитом для фокусов и я даже некоторые делала, но вот не хватает уверенности мне, чтоб делать это легко и красиво, всегда волнуюсь очень!


Волноваться-это хорошо, но и надо быть поувереннее! Ты же все можешь! Не сумневайся, все будет хорошо! Юль, у вас там нет библиотеки? Городской какой-нибудь??? Я, в свое время, брала книжки там. И покупать не надо(не всегда найдешь книгу какую хочешь) и выбор большой. Почитал и отдай другим.

----------


## Северяночка

> Юль, у вас там нет библиотеки? Городской какой-нибудь??? Я, в свое время, брала книжки там. И покупать не надо(не всегда найдешь книгу какую хочешь) и выбор большой. Почитал и отдай другим.





> Короче, меня спасает БИБЛИОТЕКА!!!


 :Ok:  Так и делаю!  :Grin: 





> Юлия, шампусика пригуби и репетируй. На видео снимай, при просмотре всё видно - что хорошо, а с чем поработать. И не будешь мнительно боятся.


Спасибо, Андрей, за совет)) Я так и сделаю :Ok:  


Всем хорошего дня. 
У меня сегодня такие  непростые клиенты....Подержите, что ли, кулачки за меня)))

----------


## Курица

> Курочка-надеюсь ,что всё у тебя в порядке!!!





> Я тоже на это очень надеюсь! Хотя, кажется мне, что она всё-таки пошла к мужчине с бархатными глазами....


неееееееееееееееееет)))))))))Ля-ля-ляяяяяяяяя!!!


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> какая ава у тебя классная


Спасибо! Это мы в гостях были. 



> Так и делаю


Ну понял, не дурак! :) Мне показалась что библиотека твоя, домашняя. Бывает, что дома много полок с книгами, вот и подумала, что именно про нее ты и говоришь! 



> У меня сегодня такие  непростые клиенты....Подержите, что ли, кулачки за меня))


Держим, удачи!



> Фрицевский препарат мой камушек уменьшил!


Как же замечательно, что все обошлось!! Очень рада за тебя, Курочка! Будь здорова! 

С этими болячками с ума можно сойти, и хорошо что все обходится малой кровью. 
Сегодня ко мне в гости приходила подруга детства. Мы не виделись лет 10 наверное. У нее девочка, месяцев 11. Живая такая девчушка, хорошенькая. И значит, Маруська(подруга то), против прививок и ребенка в больницу не водит. А девочка ее на цыпочках ходит и сама не желает по дому расхаживать. Я ее за руки брала и мы по дому ходили. Она не специально, а реально ходит на цыпочках. Вот теперь сижу и думаю - правильно ли она поступает! Цыпочки-это же нарушение чего то, не должен ребенок так ходить, правда? И как то странно -принимать на себя столько ответственности или наоборот-быть настолько безответственным, что принимать такие решения за здоровье ребенка.  Может я такая неправильная?? Как думаете?

----------


## Северяночка

> неееееееееееееееееет)))))))))Ля-ля-ляяяяяяяяя!!!


 :Ok:  Это здорово!!! Продолжайте, барышня, в том же духе и все нежелательные жильцы будут с позором выписЫны :Grin: 





> Мне показалась что библиотека твоя, домашняя


Домашняя перечитана раз так на 30....Вы только не подумайте, шо у меня 1,5 книжки! Полное собрание Акунина, Лукьяненко, Тополя, Асадова  Литвиновых, Вильмонт и прочее, и прочее.... Мне Сашка говорит, ты же уже ЭТО читала , зачем перечитываешь? А я вот считаю, что если книжку не хочется перечитать второй раз, то и первый её читать не стоило :Aga: 





> Держим, удачи!


Спасибо, помогло! Свадьба получилась чудесная!!! Народу, правда, было не много - 15 человек, против 20 заявленных)) Честно говоря, не понимаю людей, которые не пришли к этой паре! Двое из них причём родня - брат жениха с женой. Ребята всё оплачивали сами, никаких кредитов не брали, всё рассчитывали по рублю и тем не менее заказали очень хороший стол в неплохом ресторане и всё было вполне на уровне!  Обещанная МЖ драка не состоялась - родители жениха вели себя достойно и отношения не выясняли, за что им большое спасибо! Люди оказались вполне интеллигентные.  Единственное, довела жениха до слёз тостом за родителей... Оказалось просто, что он уже очень давно не стоял рядом с папой и мамой рядом одновременно.... Ну, да это ничего - у меня тост за родителей, наверное,самый сильный по эмоциональности, .Слёзы даже у пап на глазах бывают)) 
В конце вечера невеста сказала. что она в меня влюбилась)) 
Вот так шесть часов пролетели незаметно. 


Сегодня погода нас радует. -8 и тихо падает пушистый снежок.  Всем хорошего дня и прекрасного настроения!

----------


## Курица

> Сегодня погода нас радует. -8 и тихо падает пушистый снежок. Всем хорошего дня и прекрасного настроения!


Всем-доброго дня!
А я "дорвалась" до Бабушкиной Вахты-пошли третьи сутки))), как Анастасия гостит у меня.
Несколько Настиных перлов:
=
-Любовь не меряют кроватями и кто с кем спит! –
Настина мгновенная словесная сентенция - реакция на вопрос мамы, не любит ли она папу больше всех, если с ним уже второй день подряд спать укладывается, ЕМУ колыбельные поёт и его в обе щеки перед сном нацеловывает ...
=
-Какой-то короткий мультик, бабуль. Он с минуты на минуту заканчивается!
=
-Давай Деду Морозу напишем, что я хочу …стать такой же маленькой, как была.
-А зачем, Насть?
-Хорошие были времена…Меня не ругали, давали всякие вкусности, говорили: «Она же самая маленькая!», возили на колясочке, на ручках качали. Ходить никуда не надо.
-Куда это?
-В садик.
-А что. В садике плохо?
-Ну нет…Я маленькой хочу быть…Это же так замечательно!
=
-Бабуська, память нужно тренировать! У тебя что-памяти нет?
-Зачем?
-Чтоб думать!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Несколько Настиных перлов:


Абалденная девочка!! 

А сегодня у Леночки День рождения! 

Гумочка с днем варенья тебя! 
[img]http://*********su/6239004m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ольгия

Леночка Гумочка! Прими и от меня наилучшие пожелания!!!!
[img]http://*********su/6276907.gif[/img]

Девочки, а у меня тоже сегодня праздник, большой праздник: я 6 лет на форуме! Я ин-ку нашла в очень сложный для себя жизненный период, и вот благодаря вам я живу, улыбаюсь, стараюсь быть кому-то нужной и полезной. Ин-ку - мой второй домик. Всем пироженки в тему!  :Taunt: 
[img]http://*********su/6235947.jpg[/img]

----------


## Джина

> Всем пироженки в тему!


Спасибо за пироженки!!! Как раз к утреннему кофе. Спасибо за, то что ты есть на форуме, ты всегда спешишь на помощь. Только вот когда ты уже начнешь опять писать в наших Корзинках? Вижу тебя там иногда, давай уже, начинай писать!!! Тем более елку скоро Паша будет ставить. Благодаря твоим желаниям у меня теперь отремонтированный балкон :Grin:  Приходи и в этом году!))))

*Леночка! 
С Днем Рождения!

Счастья тебе простого земного, здоровья крепкого, любви от всех твоих родных и близких!!!*

----------


## Курица

Всем- доброго дня!
Сегодня не только день водителя, сегодня еще и День, который подарил МИРУ *Лену Гумочку*!
Надеюсь, что они с Иваном -Царевичем уже дома, вылечившиеся,отдохнувшие от семейных домашних хлопот...

[img]http://*********su/6287165.gif[/img]  
*Лена! В этот красивый осенний день принимай поздравления. И я присоединяюсь ко всем словам...Но главное, чего я ТОЧНО тебе пожелаю на 100%-это здоровья и Ангела-Хранителя рядом!*

----------


## Славина

Леночка с Днём рождения!!!! Здоровья тебе, твоим близким, счастья и исполнения желаний!!!!

----------


## Славина

> Спасибо за, то что ты есть на форуме, ты всегда спешишь на помощь. Только вот когда ты уже начнешь опять писать в наших Корзинках? Вижу тебя там иногда, давай уже, начинай писать!!!


Я присоединяюсь к Таниным словам!!! Ты вообще на форуме наша скорая помощь!!!! И тоже всегда вижу тебя у нас!!! Заглядывай и к нам!!! Ждём!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

> сегодня еще и День, который подарил МИРУ Лену Гумочку!


ЛЕНОЧКА   С ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬИЦА!!!!!!
ВСЕГО САМОГО НЕЖНОГО СВЕТЛОГО.ПО ОСЕННЕМУ ТЁПЛОГО  И ПО ЗИМНЕМУ  ЧИСТОГО  !

----------


## Ольгия

> Только вот когда ты уже начнешь опять писать в наших Корзинках? Вижу тебя там иногда, давай уже, начинай писать!!! Тем более елку скоро Паша будет ставить. Благодаря твоим желаниям у меня теперь отремонтированный балкон





> Заглядывай и к нам!!! Ждём!!!


Девочки, спасибо за приглашение! Только вы там, в Корзине, такие юмористки-приколистки, куда уж мне за вами  :Smile3:  А вот на ёлочку, наверное, желание НАДО повесить. Опять про балкон. Во-первых, оно не сбылось, во-вторых, у меня 2 балкона. Хотя понимаю, что ёлочка не виновата. Уже заметила, все мои глобальные гадания сбываются не сразу, а года так через 3. А тут растащило меня, думала новая жизнь - новые принципы. Ан нет! Так что, наверное, надо желание вешать, вешать и вешать, пока не исполнится  :Tender:

----------


## Онга

Здравствуйте,мои родные!!! Простите за долгое молчание, вот маленький отчет за мое лето! Доча замужем,я теща!
[img]http://*********su/6290969m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6282777m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6268441m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6272537m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6259225m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********su/6263321m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Славина

> Простите за долгое молчание, вот маленький отчет за мое лето! Доча замужем,я теща!


Наталья!!!!! Поздравляю от души!!!!!! Какая прелесть!!!!  :Ok:  Молодым счастья и любви, вам очаровательных внучат!!!!!)))))))

----------


## Северяночка

Ой, как вредно  несколько дней не заходить в интернет в целом и на любимый форум тем более! Столько событий пропустила!!! 



> Гумочка с днем варенья тебя!





> я 6 лет на форуме!





> Сегодня не только день водителя,





> Доча замужем,я теща!



*Леночка, мои  чуть припозднившиеся, но самые горячие поздравления и самые главные пожелания! * 

[B]Ольга! Тебе большое спасибо, что ты с нами - такой добрый и отзывчивый человек :Tender: [/B

Наташенька, тебя и всю вашу семью поздравляю с таким замечательным событием!!!  Сама уже пол года, как тёща))  Фотографии очень красивые. А где ТЫ на свадьбе? 

( Мне опять стыдно, что я так и не выложила фотки с Катёнкиной свадьбы... Но , поверите ли, я их все ещё так и не досмотрела :Blink: ! А чтоб выложить, надо выбрать, уменьшить, залить... охохонюшки....Но я сделаю!!! )


Ну и всем водителям респект и безаварийной езды! Кстати,а  кто у нас в флудилке с правами на вождение транспортного средства категории В? :Grin:  Я знаю, на материке столько дам за рулём!!! 





> Абалденная девочка!!


Это точно! Очень рассудительная и внимательная к тому же :Ok:

----------


## Джина

> Доча замужем,я теща!


Счастья молодым!!! Тещу от всей души поздравляю с новым звание!!! Неси его достойно!!! 

И тоже хочу спросить



> А где ТЫ на свадьбе?





> Во-первых, оно не сбылось, во-вторых, у меня 2 балкона.


У меня тоже 2 балкона, а отремонтировала только один. Так что прошу к нам на елочку  :Taunt: 




> куда уж мне за вами


Вот это ты брось!!! Эх, были бы в Корзине, я бы тебе написала, что у нас за такие слова Славина со всеми делает)))))), но я думаю, ты поняла о чем я))). Так что предложение наше в силе по-прежнему. :Aga:

----------


## Онга

> А где ТЫ на свадьбе?


я везде.. Фигаро..эту свадьбу отвела..через двое суток у племяшки.. ну, расстояние примерно 3 тысячи км..короче говоря, балдела все лето

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте,мои родные!!! Простите за долгое молчание, вот маленький отчет за мое лето! Доча замужем,я теща!


Наташа, прогульщица со стажем)))) Хорошо, что пришла, появилась, да еще такие креативные фото принесла)))
И правда-себя-то нам покажи, а? :Smile3: 



> я везде.. Фигаро..эту свадьбу отвела..через двое суток у племяшки.. ну, расстояние примерно 3 тысячи км..короче говоря, балдела все лето

----------


## mar16

здравствуйте!



> Столько событий пропустила!!!


Я тоже...очень рада всем - пропащим, и пишущим...очень радуюсь, когда захожу в темку, а там родные лица...
Наташа, давай еще фотографий, порадуемся за вашу семью и полюбуемся!



> Уже заметила, все мои глобальные гадания сбываются не сразу, а года так через 3


У меня тоже...
И Лену-Гумочку- с прошедшим днем рождения!
Наступило время скорпионов...хорошая компания, я тоже скорпион...

----------


## Онга

фотки вечерком. а сейчас  расскажу про все. что происходило.. предложение руки и сердца жених делал под жареную картошку с селедкой... ну,не готова я была к таким событиям..ресторан молодые отмели сразу.. и пришла им мысль-а не сделать ли все это на даче?. и вот тут я встряла по-полной программе.. люди ж придут, а у меня там- хламовник, сям -не покрашено.. понеслось... мы с Сашкой столько   переделали, наверное, за годы столько работы не проворачивали..свадьба, конечно, удалась.. даже мой диджей сказал:"Лучшего я не видел.". все гости настолько были раскрепощенные. всем настолько было комфортно.. природа, одно слово.а на следующий день мы выехали в Ульяновск на свадьбу к моей любимейшей племяшки.. преодолели черт знает сколько верст..  и ,прикол, сейчас, как в КВН- РЕСТОРАН..романический ужин... туалет на улице-- дырочки такие.. хотя есть и в самом помещении, но ключ не дают даже невесте.. и ведущаяяяяяяя, прости меня Господи,-- с первой минуты она взяла папку и запричитала- Ой , вы гости- господа, вы откуда и куда.. и все это она делала, упершись в папку.. жуть!!!!!!!!!!!!! я вытерпела час.. ну, а потом  сама взялась за дело.. не опозорила звание форумчанина!!!!!!!!!умолкаю на чуток... продолжение следует

----------


## Онга

а забыла рассказать- теперь еще у меня появилась кошка Сима(выбирали имя трудно).. подумали- Ульяновск- Симбирск.. ну, пусть будет Сима.. она-скотина, откликается только на Симону.. порода- восточный ориентал

----------


## Северяночка

Девочки мои и мальчики, иногда заглядывающие в тему)) 
Всех нас с замечательным праздником *Днём Бабушек и Дедушек!*

Наших местных  проверенных временем и молодых БАБУШЕК  поздравляю!!! 

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/f5a2cc67bd38160bc2a03cfb77252feed9764f228680893.gif[/IMG]



А остальные не забудьте поздравить своих :Tender: 

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/845f150918aae73454cf0c73df9bc99fd9764f228680893.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mar16

> продолжение следует


Будем ждать...



> А остальные не забудьте поздравить своих


А я выросла без бабушек...Папиной маме я с сестрами была совсем безразлична, а у мамы была мачеха...Вот ее всегда добрым словом вспоминаем, хотя очень редко видели...Но я даже помню, как она мне рассказывала о крепостном праве, ей бабушка ее рассказывала, она была крепостной...Вроде это было 2 века назад, а через 4 поколения-вроде и недавно...
а бабулечек и дедулечек нынешних- поздравляю!

----------


## Гумочка

> А сегодня у Леночки День рождения! 
> 
> Гумочка с днем варенья тебя!





> Леночка Гумочка! Прими и от меня наилучшие пожелания!!!!





> Леночка! 
> С Днем Рождения!
> 
> Счастья тебе простого земного, здоровья крепкого, любви от всех твоих родных и близких!!!





> День, который подарил МИРУ Лену Гумочку!





> Леночка с Днём рождения!!!! Здоровья тебе, твоим близким, счастья и исполнения желаний!!!!





> ЛЕНОЧКА С ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬИЦА!!!!!!
> ВСЕГО САМОГО НЕЖНОГО СВЕТЛОГО.ПО ОСЕННЕМУ ТЁПЛОГО И ПО ЗИМНЕМУ ЧИСТОГО !





> И Лену-Гумочку- с прошедшим днем рождения!
> Наступило время скорпионов...хорошая компания, я тоже скорпион...


Девчулечки, мои дорогие, спасибо вам большое за внимание и теплоту!!! Я тронута!!! Простите, что вовремя не заглянула в домик...
Мы ещё болеем... выписали нас из больнички с остаточным кашлем, но через пару дней стал кашлять по-другому...

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Девочки, я перебрала весь реквизит в офисе. Есть реквизит, которым я уже не пользуюсь или вообще новый. Отдаю всё за бросовую цену. Посмотрите, может кому-что надо, вышлю без проблем!
Не знаю куда поместить объявление, поэтому сюда закину. Спасибо!
Фотоархив прилагаю 

http://my-files.ru/3hm6yo

----------


## sa-sha76

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...23#post5097023
Я тоже кину  ссылочку- берите.
Гумочка  тебе это не  кидала.тоже подойдёт.
всем  доброго вечера пошла  у Оксаны  полюбопытствую,  я ж хомячка..всё  мне надо!

----------


## Северяночка

Ойёёёёй, десять дней тишина... Никто даже не зашёл пыль вытереть :No2:  

*Саша*, видимо, вся в подготовке к новому году))

О остальные? Вроде сезон огородный закончился? 

*Натуся*, как ваши дела?  

*Леночка*, как здоровье маленького? 

*Курочка*,  сама как поживаешь?


_У мудрого человека спросили: «Сколько видов дружбы существует?»

– Четыре, – ответил он.
Есть друзья, как еда – каждый день ты нуждаешься в них.
Есть друзья, как лекарство – ищешь их, когда тебе плохо.
Есть друзья, как болезнь – они сами ищут тебя.
Но есть такие друзья, как воздух – их не видно, но они всегда с тобой.
_

Вот у меня уже больше двух лет такая привычка, что-то происходит, думаю как расскажу в флудилке девчонкам или что бы  посоветовали....Вы всегда рядом, не смотря ни на что....

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ойёёёёй, десять дней тишина... Никто даже не зашёл пыль вытереть 
> 
> *Саша*, видимо, вся в подготовке к новому году))
> 
> Вот у меня уже больше двух лет такая привычка, что-то происходит, думаю как расскажу в флудилке девчонкам или что бы  посоветовали....Вы всегда рядом, не смотря ни на что....


Всем привет.,да я почти написала свой материал к новогодникам..
сейчас очень плотно готовлюсь к возрастным юбилеям  85 лет.
Дочка снова в конкурсе участвует вот такая работа у неё.
панно "букет для мамы"- прижато стеклом ,потому немного измято..кстати мы научились как выходить из положения  и делать рамки для панно из простой рамки для фотографий  нужно просто вытащить стекло и на хороший клей приклеить стекло прямо на рамку  а сзади -просто картон  и на него работу закрепляем как обычно .стекло украшаем кружевом  чтобы клей не было видно)
квилинг ,объёмный квилинг ,скрапбукинг..детальки крутила она  почти 3 недели.а вот на листок собирали с ней вместе.
[img]http://*********org/7919368.jpg[/img]
ШЬЁМ новогодние игрушки из мешковины и джута.
ну вот все новости.

----------


## Гумочка

> Леночка, как здоровье маленького?


Слава Богу, Юлечка, хорошо. Сегодня пошли в сад... думала, будет рёвууу... не плакал, очки не снимал. Уже говорит некоторые слова прям отчётливо. Буквально вчера освоил новое слово "боюся", ещё мне нравится у него "сабаська" и "баляська" (барашка). братика Сашу очень любит, как обезьянка, повторяет за ним всё.




> У мудрого человека спросили: «Сколько видов дружбы существует?»
> 
> – Четыре, – ответил он.
> Есть друзья, как еда – каждый день ты нуждаешься в них.
> Есть друзья, как лекарство – ищешь их, когда тебе плохо.
> Есть друзья, как болезнь – они сами ищут тебя.
> Но есть такие друзья, как воздух – их не видно, но они всегда с тобой.


Согласна!




> я почти написала свой материал к новогодникам..





> плотно готовлюсь к возрастным юбилеям 85 лет.


У меня пока тишина... видать, 7 ноября закрыла рабочий сезон...




> Дочка снова в конкурсе участвует вот такая работа у неё.


Отличная работа! Удачи вам в конкурсе!




> ШЬЁМ новогодние игрушки из мешковины и джута.


Потом похвастаешься, ага?!

----------


## Северяночка

> Дочка снова в конкурсе участвует вот такая работа у неё.


Очень красиво!!! Желаю победы от всей души :Tender: 





> сейчас очень плотно готовлюсь к возрастным юбилеям 85 лет.


А вот у нас юбилеи отмечают ооооооочень редко! За год если парочка будет, хорошо. А таких возрастных тем более. У меня всего один раз была бабушка - 90 лет! И гости все под стать. Но и танцевали, и пели, и играли от души!




> Сегодня пошли в сад..


ну и славненько. Не болейте больше так!!!  

У нас Варёнок тоже  попривыкла к садику.  Но  капризничает , когда мама пытается её оставить одну у нас.  Прям не знаю, что и делать. Аннушка хочет, чтобы мы её в отпуск взяли летом... Надеюсь, подрастёт к тому времени, станет поспокойней.


Всем хорошего выходного дня! А тем, кто работает - зажигательных и отзывчивых гостей)) 

Таня, Курочка, ты хоть крылом махни, если  залетаешь сюда )))

----------


## Курица

> Таня, Курочка, ты хоть крылом махни, если залетаешь сюда )))


Юля, я тут))) но-как ты правильно заметила-все время в полёте)))Примерно так:
[img]http://*********su/6469305.jpg[/img]  
Пошли вторые сутки Бабушкиной Вахты...
Из новеньких перлов:

-Представляешь, бабуська, я балланс потеряла от этой глупой болезни..
-А какая болезнь-то?
-Сопли, насморк…
--И что ты теперь не можешь делать без баланса?
-На могу парить в воздухе.
-А раньше могла? 
-Да! Вот так!
 (ложится на ручку дивана животом, поднимает вверх ноги, руки расправляет по сторонам, как крылья и махает ими.)
-Видишь, я просто шатаюсь…а раньше просто парила в небесах…
-Бабушка, смотри на меня и запоминай, как надо!!!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем приветик! Принимайте потеряшку. 
Саша - дочка умница! Такую красоту сделала. Я как то пробовала на мастер классе сделать одну детальку... уф... а тут целая картина! Умничка!
У нас все нормально! Нам уже 9 месяцев, встает на ноги около дивана или стула.Сегодня приставными шагами пытался идти чуть чуть. Думаю к новому году побежим уже. У нас уже 4 зуба! Вот! А еще мы ездили к брату в город и няньчились с маленькой племяшкой! Девочки, она такая маленькая, такая славненькая. Я ее держала и любовалась. Только вот она кричит почти постоянно, это же не нормально?! Ну, родителям виднее... А мы такие богатыри по сравнению с ней. Кстати-вот мы!
[img]http://*********su/6536608m.jpg[/img] Это мы гулять собрались.
[img]http://*********su/6516128m.jpg[/img] после баньки
[img]http://*********su/6512032m.jpg[/img] Это позавчера.
И еще мы плохо спим. Не знаю может из за груди(он под утро вошкается или хнычет или просто сядет и играет). Уже думаю отучать может от ночных кормлений. Поспать не удается... Что посоветуете девочки???

----------


## sa-sha76

> Всем приветик! Принимайте потеряшку. 
> 
> 
> И еще мы плохо спим. Не знаю может из за груди(он под утро вошкается или хнычет или просто сядет и играет). Уже думаю отучать может от ночных кормлений. Поспать не удается... Что посоветуете девочки???


 Я кормила до полутора лет-то что вы ночами плохо -спите это не грудь..меняй режим  -ложитесь днём пораньше тогда и пораньше вставайте..
.положи  ПОД МАТРАС  чертополох
-попробуй  умыть святой водой и делай это постоянно.

спасибо за комплимент дочке.

а после баньки вы такие  лапочки тьфу тьфу...

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Я кормила до полутора лет-то что вы ночами плохо -спите это не грудь..меняй режим  -ложитесь днём пораньше тогда и пораньше вставайте..
> .положи  ПОД МАТРАС  чертополох
> -попробуй  умыть святой водой и делай это постоянно.


Спасибо дорогая, буду пробовать менять режим. Может поможет. А то у нас папа уже на диван сбежал. :) Мелкий ночью просыпается и его будит, ему играть с папой надо.  А чертополох зачем? Не слышала...

----------


## Гумочка

Всем тихушницам и тихушникам привет! Как жизнь? Что нового? У меня всё по-старому. Работаю, Ванюха опять сидит дома, Санёк в школе. Запарил меня своим поведением! Постоянные замечания в дневнике! Успеваемость отличная, а поведение - 2-3! Чё делать,чё делать, как говорится... У нас начался сезон проводов в армию.

----------


## Северяночка

> Всем тихушницам и тихушникам привет!


Привет-привет!!!  Нас осталось здесь 1.5 человека и те сидят в засаде :Meeting:   :Grin:  Но периодически заходим, стряхиваем пыль, иногда жарим котлетки ( редеееееееееееееееееенько) . И сегодня, видимо, моя очередь рассказать



> Как жизнь? Что нового?


Ну, то что меньше, чем через неделю у нас наступит полярная ночь  - не новость, но тем не менее состояние близкое к анабиозу наблюдается)))) Хочется спать, спать и потом поспать бы. Светло всего с 12 до 15. И  ещё нет новогодних огней, которые всё таки скрашивают темноту.  Солнышка уже не видно совсем, только вершины гор озаряются ненадолго розовым светом.  
Холодно. Ветер колючими иголками пронзает даже тёплый пуховик ( поверьте, в шубе ещё холоднее!) С грустью вспоминаю зимнюю шапку из детства - кроличью, на резинке, чтоб закрыты и уши и щёчки)))

Надеюсь, эта картинка вас взбодрила и вы с большей радостью посмотрите на улицу и улыбнётесь солнышку! Кстати, передайте ему от меня привет и что мы его оооооочень ждём :Tender: 


В субботу мы окрестили Саньку. Это была самая красивая и приятная церемония из всех, что я видела. Может, конечно, потому что  мы были одни да и батюшка был очень приятным. 


Поделитесь идеями, что будите дарить на НГ своим близким? 

А я поделюсь с вами рецептом шикарного рулета!

Голландский рулет.

Ингредиенты:
-упаковка слоёного теста
-ветчина
-помидор
-маринованные огурцы
-сыр
-горчица
-яйцо
-специи и
-травы: черный молотый перец, орегано, майоран, базилик.

Приготовление:
1. Тесто раскатываем и смазываем горчицей.
2. Сыр трем, помидор, ветчину и огурцы режем мелкими кубиками.
3. Выкладываем начинку полосой посередине теста: сначала сыр, потом все остальное и снова сыр.
4. Посыпаем перцем и совсем немного травами.
5. Сворачиваем рулет и аккуратно перекладываем на противень.
6. Смазываем рулеты сырым яйцом - для золотистого цвета, и обильно посыпаем травами - для аромата.
Выпекать до готовности.
7. Возможные вариации:
ветчину можно заменить любым другим мясным продуктом, оказавшимся у вас под рукой: колбасой любого вида, даже сосисками.
8. При большом желании можно даже заменить её кусочками жаренного мяса, курицы, свинины - чего пожелаете.
9. Помидор прекрасно заменяется болгарским перцем.
10. Но можно и замечательно их объединить в одном рулете. Главное - сохранить в рецепте горчицу и маринованные огурчики - именно они создают пикантное очарование этого рулета.



Всем хорошего настроения и крепкого здоровья.

----------


## Гумочка

> Нас осталось здесь 1.5 человека и те сидят в засаде


Аха!




> меньше, чем через неделю у нас наступит полярная ночь


Вот об этом чуде света знаю только по картинкам... а жаль...




> Надеюсь, эта картинка вас взбодрила и вы с большей радостью посмотрите на улицу и улыбнётесь солнышку! Кстати, передайте ему от меня привет и что мы его оооооочень ждём


Передаю, Сашуль, у нас сегодня солнечно, +18! Пока дошла домой спина взмокла!




> В субботу мы окрестили Саньку. Это была самая красивая и приятная церемония из всех, что я видела. Может, конечно, потому что мы были одни да и батюшка был очень приятным.


Поздравляю вас с этим великим таинством!




> Поделитесь идеями, что будите дарить на НГ своим близким?


Ещё даже не думала... мне надо пережить сдачу планов на 2016 и отчётов за 2015. У моего ивана-Царевича днюха через два дня. Ещё не решила, что буду дарить своему мужичку.
Вчера провела проводы в армию. Всё прошло супер!

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Ойёёёёй, десять дней тишина... Никто даже не зашёл пыль вытереть


Девочки) приветствую)) Сил нет и писать ни читать.. школа работает в две смены, одно здание попало под проект реновации ( остались только стены, остальное всё меняют) В этом году еще добавились уроки музыки, почти ставка...домой приползает тушка... которая помолчит полежит и с утра снова на работу.. с 8 до 19.00 и бесконечный шум и гам в коридорах... сил нет уже никаких)) обещали после Нового года сдать школу..поэтому  ни на огороды ни к Новому году пока не готовлюсь... правда сегодня провели хороший литературный вечер к юбилею Есенина.. (между датами рождения и смерти..) а вот фотки с нашего ремонта школы)))

http://vk.com/school03?w=wall-24333_1643%2Fall

Детишкам подрастать и радовать родителей)) мамочкам побольше заказов и хороших гостей )))

----------


## Северяночка

> Вчера провела проводы в армию. Всё прошло супер!





> сегодня провели хороший литературный вечер к юбилею Есенина.


Молодцы, девочки!  Я вот ни разу проводы в армию не делала. Даже не представляю как это)))  У нас это как-то не принято совсем...  
А Есенина очень люблю, с удовольствием бы сходила на ваш вечер, Эль! 





> У моего ивана-Царевича днюха через два дня.


Ему от нас поздравления  и кусочек северного сияния :Grin:  





> домой приползает тушка... которая помолчит полежит и с утра снова на работу.. с 8 до 19.00 и бесконечный шум и гам в коридорах... сил нет уже никаких))


Вот прям сочувствую -сочувствую.... Я не представляю себе работу в таких условиях :Blink:  У меня студенты заходят в кабинет по одному, не шумят, тихо спросят, извинятся и пойдут ( куда пошлю :Grin:  -шутка) . 
Я всегда стараюсь максимально помочь им. 





> а вот фотки с нашего ремонта школы)))


Жаль, посмотреть не могу, фотки сегодня не грузятся :Tu: 


Девочки - мамочки, подскажите, у кого были детки с дерматитом ( аллергией), чем лечили? Варёнка уже два года по врачам таскает Аннушка, результата ноль. По словам врача , у Вари аллергия на всё!!!  Она вписывает лекарство ( очень дорогое , между прочим) , Аня начинает давать, вылазит какой-нибудь побочный эффект,  врач разводит руками , говорит, бывает и выписывает следующее  - ещё дороже!  Потом она пол года в отпуске, потом на больничном... а врач один на весь город. Последний раз выписала кучу средств - лосьоны, кремы, мази, шампунь - всё вместе на сумму 12.000 рублей!!!

Я уже Ане говорю, пропейте полифипан  что ли, вреда не будет.  Короче, детку жалко, чешется вся....

----------


## Гумочка

> а вот фотки с нашего ремонта школы)))


Эльвира, а где вы тогда учитесь?




> По словам врача , у Вари аллергия на всё!!!


Что значит, "по словам врача"?! А врач не пробовала отправить ребёнка к аллергологу, сдать пробы?

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Запарил меня своим поведением! Постоянные замечания в дневнике!


Может он так в школе проявить себя пытается? Не пробовала с ним поговорить, зачем он так себя ведет? Чего он этим хочет добиться?
Всем привет! 



> у нас наступит полярная ночь


Красота у вас будет! Скоро зима, морозы... страх... У нас -20 или к -30 бывает, пока терпимо. Декабрь вообще говорят будет удивительный. В начале около нуля, а к новому году морозы сильные. Будем ждать! 




> Девочки - мамочки, подскажите, у кого были детки с дерматитом ( аллергией), чем лечили?


Юля, я сама с таким столкнулась впервые. У мелкого аллергия на белок (коровье молоко, яйца и мясо). Уже неделю не даю эти продукты и на лицо результат. А еще пьем капельки (не дорогие в принципе). Надо источник найти, а лечиться можно бесконечно!

----------


## Мэри Эл

> А Есенина очень люблю, с удовольствием бы сходила на ваш вечер


У нас и родители были на вечере,  им тоже понравилось) а учителя сказали,что как в юности побывали... услышав те же стихи,что сами когда то учили и рассказывали))) Мне самой понравился, что со мной редко бывает))))




> у кого были детки с дерматитом ( аллергией), чем лечили?


был период, но постепенно прошел, им бы выявить на что аллергия и исключить ... у дочки в классе мальчик такой был , в детстве на белок аллергия была, мама его вообще не работала ...т.к. белок почти во всем.... но сейчас все нормально.. чем лечились, к сожалению, не могу сказать..диазолин и супрастин, то что помню по своему, но они сонливые






> а где вы тогда учитесь?


 в здании младшей школы, у нас два здания....а еще по санпину нельзя во вторую смену учиться 1, рубежным классам ( 4-5) и выпускным кассам 9, 11, они у нас в первую смену, а остальные во вторую...

это теперь снаружи такое здание старшей школы.. с солнышками со всех сторон)))

----------


## Суперстар

Привет всем и от меня.Больше двух месяцев были с мужем  в Питере, с конца августа по ноябрь. Помогали  Варюшку адаптировать к садику. Честно говоря, у нас это плохо получалось. 5 дней в садике, две-три недели дома и опять по новой. Вылечивали простуду, потом лечили от аллергии на лекарства



> у кого были детки с дерматитом ( аллергией), чем лечили? Варёнка уже два года по врачам таскает Аннушка, результата ноль. По словам врача , у Вари аллергия на всё!!!


А нашей Варюхи такая же проблема, атопический дерматит. Пробы на аллергены делают только с 3 -х лет. А так методом проб и ошибок выявили аллергию на молочные продукты и еще на кучу всего. Самое интересное то, что сегодня она может съесть спокойно этот продукт, а завтра на него же проявится аллергия. Дочь дает зодак, супрастин в дополнение. Сейчас уже не помогает, дает что-то новое. Будем ждать, когда подрастет и, надеемся, что  будет полегче. А так, самое лучшее лекарство, солнце и свежий воздух. Летом аллергия проявлялась намного меньше.
  Кстати, впервые столкнулась с тем, что в садике нет игровой площадки на улице. Бедные дети находятся целый день в помещении. Ребенок уже к саду вроде привык и относится к этому как к неизбежному злу :Grin:  Иногда не хочет идти, но потом после уговоров поддается 




> полярная ночь - не новость, но тем не менее состояние близкое к анабиозу наблюдается)))) Хочется спать, спать и потом поспать бы.


  Очень знакомое состояние. А у нас вчера +18, солнышко, тепло так. Странное чувство еще для меня, конец ноября и так тепло. Цветы еще кое-где цветут. Я хожу в легкой ветровке. Но уже обещают дожди и похолодание.

----------


## Джина

> это теперь снаружи такое здание старшей школы.. с солнышками со всех сторон)))


какая яркая школа  :Ok: 




> По словам врача , у Вари аллергия на всё!!!


А аллергопробы делали?

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Джина привет! Давно не было видно! как дела?

Девочки, супрастин-препарат старого поколения, он не дает такой реакции как новые препараты. Я 3 дня ребенка поила им, стало только хуже. Не от него конечно, но было такое ощущение, что препарат вообще не работает. А вот стали давать капельки фенистила и стало проходить. Это вообще сейчас бич современности -аллергия. И страшно, если это затянется и перейдет в хроническую форму. Бедные детки!  А еще говорят, что купать нельзя при аллергии. Неправда это -купайте и как можно чаще.  Мы купались в ромашке и чистотеле или череде. Здоровья вам девочки и вашим деткам!




> это теперь снаружи такое здание старшей школы.. с солнышками со всех сторон))


Красивое!



> 5 дней в садике, две-три недели дома и опять по новой. Вылечивали простуду, потом лечили от аллергии на лекарства


Это реакция на садик, точнее на микробы, которые в садике. Желаю вам набраться терпения и просто ждать, пока имунитет не станет крепче. И закаляйте ребенка -это оочень сильно помогает. В свое время я еще витаминками и имуналом поила деток (но уже постарше были). Вообще считаю неправильным, что детей берут в садик в 3 года (зачастую так и бывает). Организм ребенка чем раньше начнет справляться с бактериями, тем быстрее имунитет выработается, а после 3 лет бывает еще и осложнения. Так что это даже опасно. 



> впервые столкнулась с тем, что в садике нет игровой площадки на улице.


Так а санпин куда смотрит? Это же явное нарушение.

----------


## Северяночка

> А врач не пробовала отправить ребёнка к аллергологу, сдать пробы?


Так это аллерголог и говорит!  Пробы не делали. Только кровь сдавали. Пробы, сказала, следующей осенью будет делать. 




> Пробы на аллергены делают только с 3 -х лет


видимо, вот по этому!




> Уже неделю не даю эти продукты и на лицо результат.


Так Варе в садике практически ничего не дают. Всем компот  -  ей несладкий чай, всем ватрушки - ей несладкий чай.... 





> Надо источник найти, а лечиться можно бесконечно!


Так вот его и не можем найти!  

Летом в Челябинске всё хорошо было. Она даже ягодки ела. 






> а еще по санпину нельзя во вторую смену учиться 1, рубежным классам ( 4-5) и выпускным кассам 9, 11,


Интересно, а почему?





> с солнышками со всех сторон)))


Очень ярко и позитивно!





> Бедные дети находятся целый день в помещении. Ребенок уже к саду вроде привык и относится к этому как к неизбежному злу


Варя ходит с удовольствием в садик ( ттт). Площадка есть, но гуляют дети на веранде, на 4 этаже. 





> А у нас вчера +18, солнышко, тепло так


ТАК НЕ БЫВАЕТ.... :Nono: 

шучу)) Я рада за вас, Тань! Грейтесь от всей души! 

У меня мама путешествует уже четыре месяца, то в Питере была почти три месяца ( с внуками сидела), потом во Владимир заехала ( там наша старшая живёт сестра), сейчас в Сочи с другими внуками нянчится, а мне говорит " хочу домой, по снегу соскучилась!!!"  :Blink:  


Всем хорошего дня и спасибо большое!!!!!!!!!!!!


Притча ( оч короткая, но мудрая!)

— В чём разница между «Нравится» и «Люблю»?
— Когда Вам нравится цветок, вы его срываете. Но если вы любите цветок, вы ежедневно его поливаете.


 :Tender:

----------


## Суперстар

> А вот стали давать капельки фенистила и стало проходить.


Наташ, он уже не помогает. А супрастин хоть и старый препарат, но от него лучше

Улыбнуло.
— Мущщщинаааааа... Вы что, лётчик? 
— Нет.... 
— А почему тогда вы мимо такой красоты, как я, пролетели?

----------


## Ольгия

Юль, я тоже не понимаю, как врач-аллерголог не может назначить лечение. 
Моя история: у меня тоже аллергия на разные продукты. Раньше знала, на какие: семечки, мёд, цитрусовые. Сейчас уже трудно определить, кажется, что на все. Кисти рук и локти до глубоких кровавых ран. Никакие супрастины не помогают. Помогает мазь БЕЛОСАЛИК. Буквально 2 раза намажешь, и ранка затягивается. Эта мазь с салициловой кислотой, написано, что не должна попадать в ранку. Но как не попадать, если руки - сплошная рана. Я мажу, терпеть болевые ощущения можно. Есть более щадящая - БЕЛОДЕРМ. Обе разрешены детям от 6 месяцев. Мазать на ночь, утром помыть руки с мылом.
Попробуйте, но с большой осторожностью. Сначала мазните чуток на здоровом участке кожи, посмотреть, какая реакция у организма. Если всё хорошо (ждём 2 часа), то для начала попробуйте какой-нибудь небольшой участочек. Почему советую на ночь? - чтоб в рот не попало. А если где-то на тельце, то днем еще лучше, будете видеть, что всё нормально у ребенка. Найди в интернете обе эти мази и почитай.

----------


## Джина

> Летом в Челябинске всё хорошо было. Она даже ягодки ела.


Вот вчера ещё подумала, а спросить забыла. Как чувствует себя при смене климата? Может всё дело в нем?




> Давно не было видно! как дела?


Всё хорошо, Натулька. Я здесь часто, только пишу редко, больше у Ируси в теме трындю))) Настя учится, кот толстеет, муж работает и тоже толстеет. Только толстый кот вызывает умиление, а на толстого мужа ругаюсь  :Grin: 




> впервые столкнулась с тем, что в садике нет игровой площадки на улице.


 :Blink:  я даже не могу предположить, что ТАК бывает.

----------


## sa-sha76

Всем привет !Как здорово что оживает наша флудилочка!!
мы готовимся к классному празднику  для мам  дети готовят сюрпризный концерт  .а в подарок каждая мама получит  что то наподобие вот такой ладошки в стиле скрапбукинг   Дочь ушла в школу  с большим пакетом сегодня будут  мастерить в классе 
[IMG]http://*********org/7982014m.png[/IMG]
В СЕРДЕЧКЕ БУДЕТ ФОТО РЕБЁНКА А НА ЛАДОШКЕ НАПИСАНО РУКИ МОЕЙ ЛЮБИМОЙ МАМОЧКИ..ИДЕЮ ВЗЯЛИ В ИНЕТЕ..
ну вот заторопилась и капс  но переписывать не буду.
вОТ ТАКАЯ СТЕНГАЗЕТА БУДЕТ НА ДОСКЕ, В КОНЦЕ ПРАЗДНИКА МАМЫ ЗАБЕРУТ СВОИ ЛАДОШКИ ДОМОЙ.

[IMG]http://*********org/7944127.jpg[/IMG]


А  у Эльвиры   в группе школы такая классная акция про пятерки ,так жаль что мы поздно увидели, но на новый год точно  сделаем  для деда мороза.Спасибо за шикарную идею . Да,  школа у вас такая яркая и солнечная, что душа радуется!)))

----------


## Джина

> вОТ ТАКАЯ СТЕНГАЗЕТА БУДЕТ НА ДОСКЕ


Какие слова правильные  :Ok: 




> Дочь ушла в школу с большим пакетом сегодня будут мастерить в классе


У твоей доци ручки золотые, вся в маму  :Aga:

----------


## Северяночка

> Найди в интернете обе эти мази и почитай.


Поищу, главное, чтоб не гормональные были. Спасибо, Оль. 




> Может всё дело в нем?


Тань, может и в нём! Летом поедем с Варей в отпуск, сама буду контролировать, что она кушает и прослежу её состояние. Хотя, конечно, хочется верить, что  к тому времени всё пройдёт итак!!! 





> В СЕРДЕЧКЕ БУДЕТ ФОТО РЕБЁНКА А НА ЛАДОШКЕ НАПИСАНО РУКИ МОЕЙ ЛЮБОЙ МАМОЧКИ.


Как здорово! И стенгазета классная. 




> У твоей доци ручки золотые, вся в маму


 :Yes4: 


А вы знаете, что если не есть мясо, то очень холодно становится? :Aga:   Я вот уже пол года практически везде хожу пешком( раньше всё больше на такси передвигалась :Grin: ),  шубу и шпильки задвинула подальше в шкаф на особый случай, моя одежда - пуховик, джинсы и спортивные ботинки , вместо дамской сумочки- небольшой рюкзачок. Катёнок смеётся, что я похожа не на бабушку, а на крупную школьницу :Taunt: 
И вот, я решила несколько дней не есть мясо, так стала мёрзнуть как суслик!!! 
Как живут вегетарианцы , а ?


Всем хорошего настроения и чудесного дня. 

Тань, Курица, а ты ничего рассказать не хочешь?)))

----------


## Курица

> Тань, Курица, а ты ничего рассказать не хочешь?)))


хочу, Юль))) Всё-то ты помнишь))) :Grin: 
Докладываю:


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Курица

*МОИ ДОРОГИЕ ФЛУДОРИСТАНЦЫ! Ни для кого не секрет, что наша темка-ЭТА!-когда -то очень продуктивно работавшая, в последнее время держится из последних сил только за счёт того, что вы, мои дорогие старички, время от времени заходите сюда и не даёте темке совсем заглохнуть...Такая тема-непрофессиональная, а тема для разговоров-очень нужна.
И особенно её не хватает новичкам. 
Тем, что приходит в Ин-Ку батор, где я пытаюсь взять под крыло новенькую деву, и которая потом...исчезает благополучно на страницах нашего немаленького Форума...так и не став глубоко и навечно СВОЕЙ, как это бывало раньше... 
Поэтому..
Нам с Мариной очень нужна ВАША помощь!!!

Может быть, кто-то из Вас  обратил внимание на то, что темка эта-этот том Флудористана -  назван словом "Возрождение"...
И ещё- по моей просьбе она теперь находится не в беседке, а в Ин-Ку баторе.
Это сделано для того, чтобы ВСЕ НОВЕНЬКИЕ ДЕВЫ смогла в ней писать и читать!!!!!!!!!
Вспомните себя в начале пути на форуме-как нужны такие поводыри, как важно завязать отношения!!!!!!
Давайте ВМЕСТЕ возрождать былые традиции нашего общего ДОМА!!!

У меня на вас большая надежда, мои дорогие  форумские "старички"!!!!!!!!!!

Итак, своей задачей я вижу приглашение в болталку всех вновь зарегистрировавшихся, а вы уж общайтесь так, как вам совесть ваша подскажет!
Но предлагаю к каждому новичку подходить под девизом:*
*"Не стоит тратить время на то, чтобы разбираться, любишь ты человека или нет. Поступай так, как если б ты был уверен, что ты его любишь." Клайв Стейплз Льюис
*

----------


## Джина

> моя одежда - пуховик, джинсы и спортивные ботинки , вместо дамской сумочки- небольшой рюкзачок.


Ты очень современная бабушка  :Ok:  А внучка тебя бабушкой называет?


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






> Поэтому..
> Нам с Мариной очень нужна ВАША помощь!!!


Я вчера Марину пытала( укр. спрашивала :Grin: ) почему наш домик переехал. Она всё объяснила. 

Ну, что ж, новички, велком!!!

----------


## Курица

*Джина*, Тёзка, а вот на это-отреагируй, пожаааааааааалуйста)))



> У меня на вас большая надежда, мои дорогие форумские "старички"!!!!!!!!!!


 :Tender:

----------


## Джина

> а вот на это-отреагируй,


Так реагирую же)))))




> новички, велком!!!


И всё же куда они деваются после Инкубатора? Прям Бермудский треугольник где-то у нас, только новичкам и вЕдомый))))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Может быть, кто-то из Вас обратил внимание на то, что темка эта-этот том Флудористана - назван словом "Возрождение"...
> И ещё- по моей просьбе она теперь находится не в беседке, а в Ин-Ку баторе.
> Это сделано для того, чтобы ВСЕ НОВЕНЬКИЕ ДЕВЫ смогла в ней писать и читать!!!!!!!!!


Танечка, очень мудрое и справедливое решение! :Ok:  Полностью поддерживаю! 
*Да здравствует "Возрождение"! Да здравствует "Флудористан"! До здравствует наш форум Ин-Ку!
Добро пожаловать, дорогие новички!

Общайтесь на здоровье, вливайтесь в нашу форумскую жизнь! 
Чувствуйте себя, как дома! Мы вам всегда рады!*
[img]http://*********su/6578869m.gif[/img]

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Может быть, кто-то из Вас  обратил внимание на то, что темка эта-этот том Флудористана -  назван словом "Возрождение"...
> И ещё- по моей просьбе она теперь находится не в беседке, а в Ин-Ку баторе.
> Это сделано для того, чтобы ВСЕ НОВЕНЬКИЕ ДЕВЫ смогла в ней писать и читать!!!!!!!!!


Я только за! Очень рада вашему решению!

----------


## Северяночка

> Добро пожаловать, дорогие новички!


Да-да, мы всем рады! 




> Всё-то ты помнишь)))


 :Ok:  Рада за тебя, Танечка!!!





> У меня на вас большая надежда, мои дорогие форумские "старички"!!!!!!!!!!


Ну ты  же нас знаааааешь  :Yes4:  : котлеты научим делать, котов покажем, о жизни поболтаем :Aga: 



А я вчера прям в панике была - ХДЕ ДОМ?!!! Спросила у Ольги, спасибо ей, послала куда надо :Grin: 





> А внучка тебя бабушкой называет?


Да. Баба...Ой, прям не верится, девочки, шо это я - баба Юля :Blink:

----------


## Джина

> шо это я - баба Юля


так это по правилам и по крови)))))

Главное,как по жизни ты себя чувствуешь))))

В джинсах и с рюкзачком  :Tender:  Девчонка!!!

----------


## Валька

> И всё же куда они деваются после Инкубатора? Прям Бермудский треугольник где-то у нас, только новичкам и вЕдомый))))


 :Grin: хи хи хи а я, как новичок могу предположить, куда всех уносит!!!дела делать...мы же работоголики и отдыхать можем давать только другим, а сами.........вот так ,чайку попить ...с баранками....некогда!Девочки здравствуйте! :Victory: дико извиняюсь за такое вторжение, сразу оговариваюсь, что это я  ничего не со зла(вот добро улыбаюсь)А вообще если честно, опять  же как новичок, что то я совсем здеся потерялась...прям даже немножечко злюсь на себя за то, что тоже хочу нырнуть в какой нибудь геометрический портал! Вроде всё правильно , приняли, помочь пытаются, а я как втрёх соснах.Вот и сейчас  девочки, там где мы с вами , во Флудористандии,мы можем разговаривать обо всём?или есть какие то определённости? Вот спрашивать про сайт надо в разделе"А Как.?"а здесь? По душам :Tender: ? А если не получается , похныкать можно? Блиииин меня несет :Blink:

----------


## Курица

> Девочки здравствуйте!


И тебе здравствовать!



> там где мы с вами , во Флудористандии,мы можем разговаривать обо всём?


Абсолютно! О своем(девичьем), о работе(любимой), о привычках, и даже о том :Taunt: , о чем можно в темке



> "А Как.?"


П.ч. "Флудористан"-0такая болталка, название темки-от слова "флуд"
(от англ.* flood* —_ потоп_) — способ ведения обсуждений в интернете, когда участники дискуссии вместо нормальной аргументации по сути говорят длинные (порой и многокилобайтные) речи.)

Общаясь тут, люди узнают друг друга ближе, начинают дружить сперва виртуально, потом-реально, *встречаясь* на реальных *встречах*(прошу прощения за тавтологию), каковые позволяют подружиться уже в реале и ездить друг к другу в гости несколько раз в год))) :Aga: 
Вот тут ты можешь увидеть, каков масштаб и какова география встреч ведущих, проходящих под эгидой нашего любимого форума.
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=200

----------


## Курица

> А если не получается , похныкать можно?


Ну, если не так :032: 

а вот так, слегонца -  :068:  - то можно)))

----------


## Джина

> тоже хочу нырнуть в какой нибудь геометрический портал!


Не надо никуда нырять  :Nono:  У нас на форуме всё просто и понятно, скоро со всем разберешься и всё будешь понимать. 




> во Флудористандии,мы можем разговаривать обо всём?


Абсолютно верно, обо всё  :Aga: 

Так что, Валя, добро пожаловать в наш Флудористан!!!

----------


## Северяночка

> Блиииин меня несет


Занесло тебя по нужному адресу. Рассказывай, чем и как живёшь :Yes4:  А с Форумом разберёшься - все когда-то начинали! 

Всем доброго утра и хорошего дня. 




> добро пожаловать в наш Флудористан!!!


Тань! Какой шикарный каравай!!!!!!!!!! сама, поди, всю ночь пекла? :Ok:  :Grin:

----------


## Еленка1976

*Валька*, привет.Мы земляки, я из Жигулевска.Совсем рядышком.Осваивайся.Если что-обращайся :Smile3:

----------


## Валька

Ой девчонки:)))Благодарю за хлеб-соль!Аж слезунька наслоилась,чёйто я правда к вечеру аж до дрыга..(фуууу...)Нус встряхнулись ииии...Основная моя работа-крановщица.В знакомстве я упомянула  "VECTA"(машинка такая)вот я работаю на этом заводе.А массовик затейник-это то яркое отклонение,от дымного цеха :Meeting: Вечерами борьба за комьютер:)с моими частыми победами!Мож из за этого и всплакнуло, что увидела озеро вдохновения,а понырять вдоволь не дают :No2: Но!!!радует одно!"озеро"не конвеер :Taunt: так что,еще научусь быть рыбой!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> И ещё- по моей просьбе она теперь находится не в беседке, а в Ин-Ку баторе.
> Это сделано для того, чтобы ВСЕ НОВЕНЬКИЕ ДЕВЫ смогла в ней писать и читать!!!!!!!!!


Очень мудрое решение!!!  :Ok: Я даже и не подумала, что у нас для Новичков нет болталок!  :Vah: 

Да! Всем Привет, старым знакомым!!! :Victory:

----------


## Джина

> сама, поди, всю ночь пекла?


ага, умаялась  :Grin: 

Надо было бы по традиции с котлетами, да ладно, следующий раз. А может новички подтянутся и свои достойные традиции заведут, а мы поддержим.Главное, чтоб на ночь да повкусней, да по-больше ))))))

----------


## Северяночка

> .Главное, чтоб на ночь да повкусней, да по-больше ))))))


Куда ж без этого!!!

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/1b8818f93a71f035d6ca7bd2da6c7bced9764f231616178.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/6fbea6985fb3b80169fdd85615939239d9764f231616178.jpg[/IMG]





> Всем Привет, старым знакомым!!!


 :Ok:  Ну, не таким уж и старым..... :Grin:   Спасибо, что выглянула из Корзинки)))))))
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/3cb33f0570befbc1912e74b5cad98811d9764f231616657.jpg[/IMG]
или так?)))

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/fa9539dea765c2a57613ce4a0a60717fd9764f231616657.jpg[/IMG]





> .Основная моя работа-крановщица.


Очень круто!

----------


## Ольгия

А я вот картошку начинаю есть, когда она еще жарится. Мешаю и тут же зажаристые кусочки в рот. Поэтому всегда делаю большую сковородку, чтоб после меня еще осталось другим))))))))))))))))
Всем привет!
Ещё вспомнила. Я, когда была маленькая, называла жареную - "картошечка по одному")))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Танюша35

Ух ты! Даже и не знала, что тут есть такая темка-болталочка! а то я как "пескарик" в океане, :Tu:  каждый день теряюсь по форуму...Уже и на тему подписалась, а уведомлений нет((( :No2:  приходится в свой профиль заходить и проверять: "Не ответил ли кто моей скромной и жаждущей общения" особе...а вы ВОООН...где обитаете!))) И Тане-Курочке написала, но видимо чепуху мою некогда читать. Я тут взялась за "неблагодарное" дело, хотя мне ОНО нравится. Если кто не читал мою писанину в "Календарные праздники" "нов.год и рождество", как я туда попала сама ума не приложу))) Так вот там я писала (простите за тафтологию) о моём желании сделать праздник (НГ) классу,где моя дочь учится (9 лет), обстановка в стране напряженная, никуда идти низззя...будем в классе. Сценарий почти сама "ляпала", мне ВАЖНО ВАШЕ мнение, а если что не так, то перенаправьте туда, куда следует, где помогут.

----------


## Курица

> И Тане-Курочке написала, но видимо чепуху мою некогда читать.


Таня, прошу прощения-прочла сразу, но не ответила тот же час, а потом-закрутилась :Meeting: 
Сейчас вернусь и прочту)))) :Aga:  :Ok: 




> Ух ты! Даже и не знала, что тут есть такая темка-болталочка!


теперь знай) Она у тебя автоматически теперь будет в Кабинете в виде уведомлений выплывать)



> . Если кто не читал мою писанину в "Календарные праздники" "нов.год и рождество", как я туда попала сама ума не приложу))) Так вот там я писала (простите за тафтологию) о моём желании сделать праздник (НГ) классу,где моя дочь учится (9 лет), обстановка в стране напряженная, никуда идти низззя...будем в классе. Сценарий почти сама "ляпала", мне ВАЖНО ВАШЕ мнение, а если что не так, то перенаправьте туда, куда следует, где помогут.


Тут общаются,Таня, в основном ведущие.
Они не особо-то по детским праздникам, если честно...
тебе лучше показать свой сценарий людям знающим, специалистам в этом деле, а они обитают вот по этому адресу:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138200&page=38 
Темка "Прошу, помогите" по детским праздникам - тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140830&page=18 
А конкретно темка  *Детские праздники*_*Новый год*-тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=344

----------


## Курица

> И Тане-Курочке написала, но видимо чепуху мою некогда читать





> Сейчас вернусь и прочту)))


прочла...но совета дать не могу-никогда не вела детские праздники(
Вот, выставлю сюда твой пост, может быть, девы что посоветуют,Тань, :Meeting: 




> Прошу Вашей помощи, возможно дружественного "пинка" на "умную мысль", так как на форуме не всегда быстро отвечают, да и могут не ответить. Танюша! (можно так?) У меня никак не сложится в "единый пазл" конкурс для школьников 9 лет (дочь учится в 3 классе, я (в род.комитете) решила сама сделать сценарий, училке некогда, завучем по совместительству стала работать и на наших деток времени нет, а праздника хочется). Конкурс назвала "Банановый автограф". Только вот никак с финалом не определюсь. Суть такая: Делю на 2 команды по 13 чел. в каждой. Стоят 2 стола: на каждом 1 банан и 1 зубочистка. Каждый участник своей команды по очереди зубочисткой на кожуре банана пишет своё ИМЯ!!!) Необходимо уместить имена ВСЕХ участников команды на банане. Вот тут варианты: кто быстрей напишет и в конце капитан съедает банан, или же смотрим как проявляются надписи и считаем все ли уместились)…
> 
> Или вообще не надо такой конкурс? Там обезьяна будет проводить... 
>        А еще хочу спрятать коробку с подарками под завуалированными сугробами, а детям дать задание разгадать где они спрятаны таким образом: Кодовой слово "Сугроб" (они этого не будут знать), эти буквы нужно найти каждой из команд, одни ищут гласн.буквы, другие согласные., а потом 2 команды их соединияют, это и будет подсказка где спрятаны подарки. Задания будут примерно такие: 1)найти в классе несколько снежинок и на одной из них будет 1 буква. 2) сложить из геометрич. фигур другую фигуру  и дорисовать недостающий экземпляр. За это они получат еще 1 букву. 3) еще не придумала, но может быть из вырезанных заготовок сложить картинку? и 3 буква. Пока такие мысли. Может сумбурно объяснила? извиняюсь, мысли летят в разные стороны. Смысл такой, что каждую букву они или "зарабатывают" или "ищут".

----------

Валька (10.12.2015)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну, не таким уж и старым..... Спасибо, что выглянула из Корзинки)))))))


Юляш, а согласись, как здорово, что и мы стали "старичками" форума :Taunt: 

Выглянула, заинтересовало ваше обсуждение во френдленте.

Хорошо, что Танюша 35 написала, а то я опять вас потеряла!


*Танюша35*, 

Танюша, если хотите быстрей привлечь людей к обсуждению, то оставляйте ссылку на тот пост, так быстрее ответят!
Я вас нашла, кидаю ссылочку на ваш сценарий.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5117984

Татьяна Лексевна Курица, посмотри на время написания поста своего и моего!!! Ржу не могу!!!! Обожаю с тобой совпадать и так все внезапно!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Танюша35

> Сейчас вернусь и прочту))))


Спасибо большое!))) ВОт теперь вижу "живое" общение! спасибо, что направили куда надо! а на то л/с уже не надо отвечать, я тот конкурс вообще убрала. Мне очень приятно общаться здесь, СПАСИБО!!! :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна Лексевна Курица, посмотри на время написания поста своего и моего!!! Ржу не могу!!!! Обожаю с тобой совпадать и так все внезапно!!!!


и я, Альтер, и я! :Yahoo:

----------


## Танюша35

Спасибо большое! я только учусь здесь ориентироваться))) :Blink:

----------


## Танюша35

> в основном ведущие.


Я хочу быть "разносторонней ведущей"))) пробую себя во всем!  Как вы во всех темах ориентируетесь :Blink:  я бы не нашла все эти темки... Спасибо еще раз!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> и я, Альтер, и я!


 :Drag 03: 





> я только учусь здесь ориентироваться


Танюша, ничего страшного! Я вот сейчас вспомнила, как тоже тыкалась как слепой котенок, а форум тогда был гораздо меньше!

----------


## Северяночка

> Юляш, а согласись, как здорово, что и мы стали "старичками" форума


 Ну, ты-то уже аксакал прям!  А так, конечно, здорово!!! 





> Как вы во всех темах ориентируетесь


Годы упорных тренировок.... :Grin: 



А у меня вышла первая книжка со стихами))) Правда, это сборник нескольких авторов, но тем не менее :Aga:

----------


## Ольгия

> А у меня вышла первая книжка со стихами)))


*П О З Д Р А В Л Я Ю !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Vishenka 30:   :Party:

----------


## КурочкинаН

Всем привет, будем знакомы. Я Наталья из Краснодара. Здесь первый раз еще не разобралась совсем, что и как.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Ну, ты-то уже аксакал прям! А так, конечно, здорово!!!


Тут и поаксакалистей меня гражданки имеются!!! :Grin: 





> А у меня вышла первая книжка со стихами))) Правда, это сборник нескольких авторов, но тем не менее


Здорово! Поздравляю! Где продается?





> Всем привет, будем знакомы. Я Наталья из Краснодара. Здесь первый раз еще не разобралась совсем, что и как.


Привет-привет! Ну с таким ником Наталья будет тебе щастье на форуме, раз ты Курочкина. :Taunt: 

Девушки Флудористана!!!!Наташа, Леночка!!! Вы куда попрятались то??? У вас тут пополнение!!!!

----------


## Северяночка

> П О З Д Р А В Л Я Ю !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Спасибо!




> Где продается?


Будет в библиотеках, в наших книжных магазинах и несколько экземпляров отправят в ....Австралию :Blink:  Не спрашивай почему именно туда :Taunt: 





> Ну с таким ником Наталья будет тебе щастье на форуме,


Ага-ага :Yes4:  Я тоже так сразу подумала. Прям сразу Курочкина крестница получилась :Grin: 


Девчонки ( новенькие которые), вы пишите, не стесняйтесь. Не обязательно о работе! Не знаете с чего начать? Отвечайте на вопросы по порядку:
1. Любите ли вы котлеты?
2. Как относитесь к котейкам и прочей живности?
3. Каким цветом красите ногти, чтобы праздник прошёл  удачно?
4. Чем лечитесь от насморка и диареи?  :Grin: 

Ну и остальное по желанию)))))))))))

----------


## Еленка1976

> А у меня вышла первая книжка со стихами)))


*Юля,* как здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!! Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!






> Я Наталья из Краснодара.


привет, Наташа.Распологайся.Расскажи нам о себе: семья, работа, увлечения.Нам всё интересно.






> ВОт теперь вижу "живое" общение!


привет, Танюша.

----------


## Еленка1976

> несколько экземпляров отправят в ....Австралию Не спрашивай почему именно туда


и все-таки, Юля? :Smile3:

----------


## Северяночка

> и все-таки, Юля?


Лен, не знаю!!!! Я с ножом у горла не пытала, а так сказали что-то типа "... по очереди..."  Может, по-очереди "радуют" разные страны стихами народов севера? :Taunt:  Или в год Литературы делятся тем " что не жалко"? :Meeting:

----------


## Еленка1976

> Лен, не знаю!!!!


понятно, *Юля*.Все-равно, пусть знают наших! :Ok:

----------


## Джина

> А у меня вышла первая книжка со стихами))


Классно! Поздравляю!!!

А праздничные котлеты по такому поводу будут?  :Blush2: ))))))




> мы стали "старичками" форума


Ага, дописались  :Grin: 




> Отвечайте на вопросы по порядку:


Хорошие вопросы  :Grin:  да вообще обо всем пишите, девочки. Рады будем знакомству.

----------


## Курица

> А у меня вышла первая книжка со стихами))) Правда, это сборник нескольких авторов, но тем не менее


ЮЛЯ! Поздравляю!!!
Помню это чувство-увидеть свои стихи в книжке...я тоже "под одной обложкой" когда-то печаталась...
это аналогично  тому, как ребёнка увидеть в роддоме, которого родила и тебе принесли...
понимаешь, что твоё, но до конца не веришь)))
А напиши нам хоть одно-своё любимое, а? :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> будем знакомы. Я Наталья из Краснодара.





> Ну с таким ником Наталья будет тебе щастье на форуме, раз ты Курочкина.


и впрямь)))) Наташа, меня тут все мамой-Курочкой зовут...а ты, получается,даже по "паспорту" моё кровное дитя))) :Grin: 
Приглашаю тебя под крылышко :Aga:  в Ин-КУ батор
[img]http://*********su/6647403.jpg[/img]  

Это здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140855&page=14

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Курочка, как твой сложный юбилей прошёл???!!!
 А здесь всё те же люди в голливуде :Taunt: 




> А напиши нам хоть одно-своё любимое, а?


Поддерживаю! тоже интересно!!!

----------


## Курица

> Курочка, как твой сложный юбилей прошёл???!!!


Мариха!!!!!!!

Знаешь, я просто в ударе была, на таком подъёме вела, так хотелось сделать ХОРОШО героической женщине, потерявшей зрение в детстве( лет 6), прожившей долгую и счастливую(!!!!!!!!) 75-летнюю жизнь с мужем, ослепшим в войну ребёнком (разрыв гранаты)...
Они работали всю жизнь(у неё стаж 54 года работы в обществе слепых - последние годы- сборщицей электророзеток), сами, своими руками-построили с мужем дачу, сажают на огороде всё-от зелени до помидор-огурцов-картошки, делают заготовки на зиму...
Родили двоих сыновей прекрасных, очень уважаемых в городе людей, те хорошо женаты, есть внуки-двое -25, 19 и полтора годика-внучечка долгожданная...
Были племянницы из Старицы Тверской обл. и из Питера...
Сейчас напишу, что я делала и как всё прошло...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Знаешь, я просто в ударе была, на таком подъёме вела,


Твой подъем чувствуется через твои строчки!!!! :Aga: 





> Сейчас напишу, что я делала и как всё прошло...


Ну точно на подъеме, раз еще силы есть писать!!!Классно!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Северяночка

> Помню это чувство-увидеть свои стихи в книжке..


Да-да! Хоть в интернете у меня уже есть тысячи читателей, но как-то это не то совсем....  




> А праздничные котлеты по такому поводу будут?


Хотелось бы....пойду, состряпаю сейчас :Grin: 




> А напиши нам хоть одно-своё любимое, а?


Раз морошка, два морошка
Бежит лето по дорожке,
С ветерком, без передышек,
С радугой для ребятишек.
Раз морошка, два морошка,
Лето что несёт в лукошке?
Неба синь и свежесть речки,
Есть и жар, как возле печки.
Есть росинки на траве,
И венок на голове,
Есть загар и есть веснушки,
И холодный квас из кружки,
Россыпь звёзд на небе ночью
И не спится, между прочим!
Воздух свежестью пьянит,
Ароматом сад манит,
Яблоко налито соком,
Дразнит нас румяным боком…
Лето свежестью полно,
Нам для радости дано!




> Сейчас напишу, что я делала и как всё прошло...





> Ну точно на подъеме, раз еще силы есть писать!!


Видимо , не хватило сил... :Yes4:   Но мы всё-равно ждём.

Всем доброго утра и хорошего дня.  У нас сегодня -15, падает пушистый снежок... красота. Вот за что люблю полярную ночь, так это за крастоу - туман ли, снег, ясно небо - всё смотрится очень  романтично. За исключением пурги :Aga:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.12.2015)

----------


## Ольгия

> Раз морошка, два морошка


 :Ok:   :Tender:   :flower:

----------


## Курица

ВСЕМ_ доброго дня!!!




> Сейчас напишу, что я делала и как всё прошло...





> Ну точно на подъеме, раз еще силы есть писать!!!


Нет, Марих, не получилось-начала, и меня, чувствую, вырубает...а быстро и плохо-не хочу.Хочу по-моему-с разжёвыванием) Поэтому сегодня закончу,если Настя даст-у меня же Бабушкина-Вахта нынче)))





> Раз морошка, два морошка
> Бежит лето по дорожке,


спасибо! :Tender:  Понравилось! :Aga:

----------


## Джина

> Раз морошка, два морошка


Классно! Легко!

----------


## Танюша35

> Раз морошка, два морошка


Прям как в мультике: "Раз  ромашка, два ромашка...а четвертую сорву!" А вообще творчество Ваше потрясающее, моё воображение сразу рисовало картину всего того, что написано! Так ярко! Красочно! Даже запах яблок ощутила...и на звезды "посмотрела". Очень живая и прям сочная поэзия! Спасибо, что дали возможность окунуться в летнюю атмосферу, погрузиться в свои воспоминания. В больших городах звезд почти не видно, я только у мамы (в сельской местности) могу выйти в огород ночью и любоваться ночным небом, стрекотом кузнечиков...мммм...ностальгия. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Раз морошка, два морошка
> Бежит лето по дорожке,


Ой, как мило :Tender: ....Прям как в мультике, раз ромашка, два ромашка...Трям!!!





> Нет, Марих, не получилось-начала, и меня, чувствую, вырубает...а быстро и плохо-не хочу.Хочу по-моему-с разжёвыванием) Поэтому сегодня закончу,если Настя даст-у меня же Бабушкина-Вахта нынче)))


Ниче, мы подождем твой ОПУС! Только не затягивай, а то перегоришь. Бабушкина Вахта- это конечно важнющее дело!!! :Yes4: 

Не поняла? А где местные девочки? Они случайно не потерялись с этим переселением?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Прям как в мультике: "Раз ромашка, два ромашка...а четвертую сорву!"


Танюша, посмотри что ты написала и я....... и на время написания!!!! :Vah: 

Интересненько, у меня пока на форуме ТАКОЕ только с Курочкой выходило :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> у меня пока на форуме ТАКОЕ только с Курочкой выходило


может, ты со всеми ТАНЯМИ синхронизирована, Альтер? :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Ниче, мы подождем твой ОПУС! Только не затягивай, а то перегоришь.


 :Nono: не, не думай-напишу. П.ч. я своим девам-ученицам Школы Юбилея тоже пообещала, как руководство к действию, ежели такая компания  попадется на юбилее)
Сейчас с Настей пойдём "рисовать цветным песком"-на мастер-класс к одной девушке-моей бывшей ученице.Сейчас она -мама двоих деток, и , пока в декретном, много чем заувлекалась-как киля, свечи делает, шерстью-картины, рисование по воде(мне очень хочется тоже научиться), и вот теперь-начала-для деток-рисование цветным песком)))
А вот ночером-Анастасию уложу-и допишу :Aga:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> может, ты со всеми ТАНЯМИ синхронизирована, Альтер?


неа....на форуме только с тобой такие "казусы" происходили. А вот единомыслие и понимание тоже с *Таней* Джиной, но без синхронизации :Meeting: 
Вообще в моей жизни очень-очень много Тань встречалось. Самое такое распространенное имя из моего окружения. На втором месте Ира. На третьем Света.
Две Яны, одна Алла и одна Галя. С остальными именами как то близких стыковок не наблюдалось :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> не, не думай-напишу


знаю, что ты ответственная...Это я задираюсь так :Grin:

----------


## Джина

> А вот единомыслие и понимание тоже с Таней Джиной, но без синхронизации


Да, есть такое, думаем в одном направлении и взгляды на многое ооочень похожи  :Aga: 




> Самое такое распространенное имя из моего окружения


А вот в реальности у меня Марин нет. Есть, правда, Маруся - моя крестница, но она вообще-то Маша)))




> Так ярко! Красочно! Даже запах яблок ощутила...и на звезды "посмотрела".


Да, Юлины отпуска не прошли даром)))))) Всё посмотрела, понюхала, запомнила и  воспоминания в поэзию превратила  :Aga:  А то немного она увидеть может в своей полярной ночи. 
Зато она видит северное сияние, которое мне  тоже тааааак посмотреть хочется. Кстати, недавно смотрела кусочек передачи, так там говорили, что северное сияние имеет звук, только человек его не слышит.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Доброй ночи, дорогие флудористанцы! Сообщаю вам радостную весть, на форуме наконец-то появились спасибки! Они находятся в левом нижнем углу сообщений, левее звёздочки "Репутация".
 Результаты благодарностей будут отображаться под аватаром и адресом, а также под самим сообщением. 
 Думаю, такое новшество всем понравится. Спасибо Марине Админовне и Николаю Техподдержке! Ура!*

----------

Гербера (17.01.2016), Курица (06.12.2015), Мурчик (08.12.2015), Северяночка (06.12.2015), Танюша35 (06.12.2015), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.12.2015)

----------


## Северяночка

Какие приятные новости с утра :Tender:   Спасибо Марине Админовне и Николаю!

Доброго утра и хорошего дня всем! 

Что-то новички не заходят к нам никак...Видимо, без котлет не обойтись?

----------

nezabudka-8s (06.12.2015)

----------


## Джина

> Что-то новички не заходят к нам никак...Видимо, без котлет не обойтись?


Давай уже, тащи котлеты свои))) А то мой каравай засох и вот вся в раздумьях - новый печь или всё же тебе удастся котлетами заманить ?

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем привет! Потеряшку примете? 
Юля, поздравляю с выходом стихов, это значимое событие для твоей творческой жизни. Искренне рада за тебя! Только вот традиции нарушаешь!!! Где простава? Девочки, чтоб стихи росли и множились должна быть простава и с новичков тоже... :) Не так ли?

 Вот тут 
http://*********ru/ 
можно фото залить (нажимаешь на "обзор", выбираешь картинку и нажимаешь "загрузить", затем выбираешь 2 ссылку и копируешь. Вставляешь сюда и опа -поляна готова).

Про спасибки огромное спасибо! Их так не хватало. Вообще в последнее время, смотрю много новшеств появилось.Захожу я как то и выскакивает "обратная связь, задать вопрос". Я уже подумала что глюк у ноута, потом поняла, что это новая стадия развития нашего форума! Вот молодцы организаторы сайта, аплодирую стоя!

Ловлю себя на мысли, что отстала я чего то от жизни! Надо возвращаться в родные просторы, помогать людям, себя развивать... Мне наверное волшебного пенделя не хватает? А?

----------

nezabudka-8s (06.12.2015)

----------


## Джина

> Мне наверное волшебного пенделя не хватает? А?


Легко!!! Получай, Натулька)))))

----------

nezabudka-8s (06.12.2015)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Получай


Вооот! Сразу чувствуется пендель! Хочется творить и вытворять...

----------


## Северяночка

> Давай уже, тащи котлеты свои)))


У меня как-то до котлет всё руки не доходят)) Вчера на завтрак были оладушки, на обед супчик из сёмги и драники,
 на ужин "пошлинафигскокаможножрать" - сразу на два дня приготовила :Grin:  Вместо обеда сегодня пошла искать платье на новый год. Неудачно, надо сказать сходила...Вроде  и платье красивое, и размерчик мой, но вот не совпадаем мы с ним и усё...То цвет, то вырез, то цена  :Taunt: 

Но это не повод, чтобы не заманить уже сюда всех котлетками и прочими деликатесами))

Так, скромненько, но со вкусом...
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/487cf58bf22fd3efb81c9a6020e2590ad9764f232064653.jpg[/IMG]

Обещанные котлеты

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/2a3f2a64af9b7b40c37d63ba679e221dd9764f232064653.jpg[/IMG]

Помидорки к ним же))

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/6d55652bb6124846e443ef817069a05ed9764f232064653.jpg[/IMG]

 И на сладкое

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/07630e7f0032b0b016f093b5e898b86ed9764f232064653.jpg[/IMG]





> Надо возвращаться в родные просторы, помогать людям, себя развивать..


 Надо, конечно!  Возвращайся скорей :Aga:  ( ну, чтоб не в ущерб деткам только)


Сегодня ходила смотреть зал, в котором в следующую пятницу будет свадьба. Как-то так сложилось, что я там ни разу не была  ещё. То что размеры невелики, я ожидала, но вот что вместо стульев там диваны... это жесть! Там подремать хочется, а не танцевать - такая атмосфера.  :No2:

----------

mar16 (08.12.2015)

----------


## Джина

> Вроде и платье красивое, и размерчик мой, но вот не совпадаем мы с ним и усё...


Да это просто не  твое платье  :Meeting: 




> Обещанные котлеты


Ну, наконец-то!  :Ok:

----------


## Танюша35

> на ужин "пошлинафигскокаможножрать"


 :Ok: Рецептиком поделитесь!))) Классное блюдо, надо для своих приготовить! А то каждый день выдумываешь, что бы такого приготовить? а тут раз...и готово! Вот чую сегодня, если еще на часик здесь "зависну" муж с работы энто самое блюдо и отведает)... :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> А то каждый день выдумываешь, что бы такого приготовить? а тут раз...и готово!


ещё грузинское блюдо есть хорошее-меня иногда выручало...и даже без  "Цинандали"  и "Ркацетели"-"Жричёдали" по- русски)

----------

mar16 (08.12.2015), Мурчик (09.12.2015)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> "пошлинафигскокаможножрать"





> "Жричёдали"


Классные блюда! :))





> Вместо обеда сегодня пошла искать платье на новый год.


А кстати, какие цвета будут в моде на новый год, а? В какую одежду одеваться-вы уже узнавали?

----------


## Северяночка

> А кстати, какие цвета будут в моде на новый год, а? В какую одежду одеваться-вы уже узнавали?


Вот что по этому поводу нашла.

"Для начала, скажем, что согласно восточному гороскопу грядущий 2016 год пройдет под знаком Огненной (Красной) Обезьяны, а значит  модные цвета одежды будут соответствующие - красный, оранжевый, желтый и близкие им оттенки, такие как бордовый, золотой, перламутровый, лиловый, малиновый а также серебристый.

Заранее готовиться к встрече нового 2016-го нужно и по той причине, что у Обезьяны, кроме ее веселого нрава, еще и завышенные требования, особенно к внешнему виду, то в какой одежде мы будем его встречать, как будем выглядеть для нее немаловажно.

Вступит в свои права Обезьяна - 8 февраля 2016 года, но это не освобождает нас с вами от того, в какой одежде, какого цвета, мы должны его встречать в ночь с 31 декабря на 1 января. Праздновать встречу нового года нужно шумно и весело - Обезьяна приветствует подобную атмосферу, ведь она эмоциональна, весела и активна. Любит неординарных людей, оригинальные предметы гардероба, яркие аксессуары и смелые, дорогие украшения.

акже нужно помнить и о том, что новогодний наряд должен быть дорогим, по крайней мере, смотреться дорого, но никак дешево или безвкусно. Помните, что добиться благоволения и покровительства Обезьяны, можно только, если будете выглядеть на все сто, и именно ваша одежда должна продемонстрировать ваше исключительное чувство стиля, экстравагантность и красоту - чем вы сможете ее порадовать и расположить к себе.

Чтобы понравиться Обезьяне, следует выбирать новогодний наряд - с красным, золотым, оранжевым, желтым, бордовым, перламутровым или лиловым цветом.

Кроме всего прочего, стоит учесть и то, что это животное - личность довольно таки творческая и экстравагантная, не лишена индивидуального вкуса, поэтому  в новогоднем наряде желательно присутствие ярких и блестящих красок.

Прекрасно подойдет для новогодней вечеринки длинное платье красного цвета, дополненное в цвет золота и такая же обувь. Кроме золотых аксессуаров уместно будет использовать вариант с украшениями из серебра, они придадут наряду своей экстравагантности, некого намека на снег, переливающегося на свету."

Вот, как-то так)

У меня есть красное вечернее платье, хотелось другого цвета... И что теперь? Покупать ещё одно красненькое или идти в старом? :Meeting:  






> Рецептиком поделитесь!)))


Ой, прям не знаю.. Семейный он, передаётся по наследству :Grin: 

Сегодня Саньку  возили к педиатру (11  декабря же уже 4 месяца будет) - 64 см и 8150 кг - вот такой бутузик у нас. Научилась, девочки, она визжать, причём именно радостно и с удовольствием - такой ультразвук  :Grin:  И петь любит, так мелодично  букву А поёт))


Всем хорошего дня!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.12.2015)

----------


## Джина

> Покупать ещё одно красненькое или идти в старом?


Дааааааа, вопрос риторический))))))

А еще добавлю в Юлиному посту ( это я специально искала статью, чтоб оправдать покупку нового *черного* платья :Grin: )

Те, кто хочет наладить добрые отношения с хозяйкой года Обезьяной, могут выбрать природные базовые цвета этого животного:  хаки, зеленый, кофейный, песочный, *черный*, коричневый, салатовый.

Ну и немного добавлю про аксессуары:
Огненная обезьянка очень любит украшения, поэтому не забывайте о них. Браслеты, подходящие к вашему наряду, объемные серьги, подвески, бусы или кольца будут уместны в новогоднюю ночь предстоящего праздника. Обезьяна отдает предпочтение золоту. Поэтому надев все свои золотые аксессуары, вы не будете выглядеть вычурно. Напротив, тем самым вы порадуете хозяйку предстоящего года. Из камней она любит рубины, гранаты, изумруды, самоцветы. 

Надо быть в ярком, блестящем, переливающемся и самое главное, быть в хорошем настроении!!!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.12.2015)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Блин, теперь придется озадачиваться - чего же надеть из всего вышесказанного!?? Хотя я знаю чего можно надеть в новогоднюю ночь для мужа(он у меня обезьянка) только шепотом, чтоб не спалил оранжевое нижнее белье и красную мишуру на шею :) Как думаете? Обезьянка будет довольна?

----------


## Джина

> Как думаете? Обезьянка будет довольна?


Мне кажется, что это будет самая счастливая обезьянка  :Blush2:  :Taunt:

----------


## Танюша35

А я вот призадумалась теперь, что же надеть на себя эдакого? мой год наступает, я такая мартышка прям, любопытная, везде-нос-сующая))) Золото люблю, но без перебора, а вот серебро мне кажется не идет (или я не люблю), а еще я не умею "носить" всяческую бижутерию...У кого-то это так складно и красиво получается, а я как повешу что-то на себя, так выгляжу как коза в сарафане...
Девочки-мальчики, у кого как проходит подготовка к Новому году? Настроение? Украшение дома и т.д...Ну кроме того, что это "новогодний чёс". Какие Вы домашние, в смысле дома? Мне кажется (может по себе сужу) когда "выложишься на 100%" на празднике, домой приходишь и никого видеть не хочется, "улыбало" - устало, "грустило" заработало...Что Вы делаете в семейном кругу на празднике НГ?
 У нас вот так каждый год: (по традиции) открываем окно (на микропроветривание), после курантов, когда шампанское искрится, выходим на балкон смотреть салют (сами не пускаем, жадина я))) пускать деньги в небо :Taunt:  лучше посмотрю. Так вот, всем раздаю одежду, и говорю, что побегу себе тоже куртку накину. В это время закидываю под елку подарки, и пулей к моим домашним, момент короткий. Приходим, и тут...я балдею от этого момента! Я вижу округленные глаза дочери! Ей 9 лет, но она до сих пор верит в ДМ! В том году правда задавала вопросы, как это так тут подарки оказались? мама ты положила? говорю, да я с вами стояла, и окно ж открытое, кинул ДМ и дальше полетел!))) А вот с "зубной" феей пришлось "расколоться"-зубы стали меняться, один за другим выпадали, не успевала подарки под подушку класть., ну и рассказала! что это я!!! "Фея феячная" такая.))) Так она принципиально не хотела в это верить, типо давай подарочки и я не слышала про это! Теперь вот про Деда Мороза выпытывает, говорит: "Специально не скажу, что хочу на НГ вам с папой, проверю ДМ!" говорю, ну дай хоть на почту письмо отнесу, там от детей не принимают! И кстати, еще до сих пор не придумала подарок она себе...то скейтборд хотела, то кеды на колёсиках (дурдом какой-то), то шар летающий...в куклы давно не играет, пазлы надоели, Лего тоже не любит, резиночки-браслетики есть. А что Ваши детки-внуки заказывают? Ну если вдруг как у меня, времечко появится-напишите! Поделитесь!  :Victory:

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Мне кажется, что это будет самая счастливая обезьянка


 :Yes4: 
Мы с ребятишками в этом году хотим фигурки обезьянок развесить по дому. Пусть вырезают и мастерят -прикольненько будет. А на стол бананов побольше и всем будет счастье. :) Тем более недавно встретила рецепт запеканки из бананов и еще пирог.

----------

sa-sha76 (09.12.2015), Валька (10.12.2015)

----------


## Джина

> а еще я не умею "носить" всяческую бижутерию..


Я тоже...  Но на некоторых дамах очень нравится.




> Украшение дома и т.д.


Елку надо из гаража привезти. У нас огромная искусственная красавица почти 2 м, на концах иголок белый цвет, как будто снежок. 
Дочка обычно вырезает снежинки и развешивает их по квартире. Очень любит огромную из нескольких листов А4 делать и вешать на люстру. Потом по квартире зигзагом ходишь, чтоб в снежинку не врезаться. Уже маленькую гирлянду повесила у себя через принтер, колонки, вообщем создает по-тихоньку новогоднее настроение. Может ещё что-нибудь придумает, а может этим и обойдется. Пусть сама решает, она уже девочка взрослая, я к этому не касаюсь.

----------


## Северяночка

> Девочки-мальчики, у кого как проходит подготовка к Новому году? Настроение?


У меня вот пока ещё  вот прям настроения-настроения нет)) Хотя уже  и программу продумываю и подарки своим готовлю, но это скорее понимания того, что когда настроение придёт - время уйдёт :Meeting: 
Катёнок говорит, давай ёлку поставим, но я считаю, ещё рано! 
15 декабря у нас будет открытие городской ёлки. Я каждый день на работу  иду - мимо прохожу, так прям  такими темпами они всё строят. Нынче всё изо льда делают, много горок, домиков, иглу и т.п..  Думаю, будет красиво. Может, и настроение появится?))) 

В новогоднюю ночь буду работать ( уже какой год подряд зовут в один и тот же ресторан!), муж и половина детей будут со мной :Grin:  А дома уже первого или второго  будем отмечать. 

Люблю утро первого января. Даже если прихожу домой в 5-6 утра, встаю часиков в 10. Тишина. На улице пустота. Такое снежное безмолвие во всём мире....В холодильнике салатики...Ну и киношка по телику :Ok:  

А подарки мы дарим 31 числа -  в промежутках между  заказами и струганием салатиков. Хотя, когда то давно, когда новый год отмечали  дома и вся большая семья была здесь (сестрёнки не разъехались ещё по всей стране) мы дарили подарки  в полночь. Причём все складывали подарки в мешок. На каждом была загадка про того кому подарок. Заходил Дедушка Мороз и раздавал подарки)) Было классно! 

Нынче я сделала Семейный календарь в подарок всем сёстрам и маме. Там фотки всех членов семьи ( а нас уже 21 человек) и все дни рождения.  Сегодня вот только забрала из типографии. Хорошо получилось! 




> Мы с ребятишками в этом году хотим фигурки обезьянок развесить по дому


Здорово! А я всё снежинки режу, клею, вяжу.... Мало мне снега то на улице :Taunt:  Сейчас закину одну схемку, мне понравилась как можно сделать!

----------

sa-sha76 (09.12.2015)

----------


## Джина

> Люблю утро первого января. Даже если прихожу домой в 5-6 утра, встаю часиков в 10. Тишина. На улице пустота. Такое снежное безмолвие во всём мире....В холодильнике салатики...Ну и киношка по телику


И я люблю  :Aga: 




> Нынче всё изо льда делают, много горок, домиков, иглу и т.п..


Мы несколько лет назад были в Харькове в гостях на НГ праздники и там как раз был городок изо льда, красиво  :Tender:

----------


## Северяночка

> Сейчас закину одну схемку, мне понравилась как можно сделать!


Не закину. Схемка на домашнем компутере)) Но вот ссылочку  на классные и простые игрушки дам. 
http://cluclu.ru/blog/prazdnik/136.html

Очень классные игрушки-украшения из фетра!

----------

sa-sha76 (09.12.2015)

----------


## Танюша35

> Катёнок говорит


Это дочь? У меня тоже Катюха, но называем её "Катёна", "Катёнок", "Катюня"
[img]http://*********su/6705817m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Девочки-мальчики, у кого как проходит подготовка к Новому году? Настроение? Украшение дома и т.д...


Мы украшаем дом все вместе. Настаиваю прямо чтоб елку с папой наряжали, пока удается. Делаем украшения и снежинки и клеим их везде. Я, как главная по кухне, смотрю рецептики разные и готовлюсь к новогодним праздникам в плане еды. Подарки мы кладем 30 ночью и 31 утром дети уже бегут к елке. В новогоднюю ночь мы после курантов бежим на улицу смотреть фейерверк, а потом продолжаем есть, пить и жечь бенгальские огни. Несколько лет подряд мы с детьми около часа или 2-х едем на горку и дети там отрываются. А мы смотрим на них и радуемся. Даже папа наш катается вместе с ними -чесс слово! А 1-го мы ездим в гости. 



> Ей 9 лет, но она до сих пор верит в ДМ!


У нас тоже верят. Пусть хоть радость от этого ожидания будет  у деток. Письмо пишем заранее, а я типа отправляю. Они когда пишут нам показывают, мы говорим чтоб еще с рисунком было, чтоб Дед Мороз знал какого цвета делать подарок. А зубки мы мышке кидаем и просим вместо молочного - коренной. 
Вообще Новый год это такой, самый настоящий праздник. Согласны? Ведь даже ко дню рождения мы так не готовимся! И это так здорово, что в этот день чувствуешь что-то необыкновенное! Люблю этот праздник! Люблю дарить подарки! Смотреть КАК радуются дети!  Вот, как то так.

----------

sa-sha76 (10.12.2015)

----------


## Курица

Всем-доброго дня!
Наташа, как ваш бутуз уже вырос!!!!!!!И ты такая "не такая",такая домашняя мамочка)))А помню твои фото, когда мы тебя на ДОЛЖНОСТЬ с портфелЁм провожали)))

 КАК время летит-скоро будет дата, что я на форуме 8(!!!!!!!!!!!!!) лет.

Кстати-сходите в ИЗБУ http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141105&page=17  -там Игорь выставил новую "фильму" -как всегда-шедеврально! По мотивам встречи Избяных жителей год назад у нас на Псковщине! :Yahoo: 

А в темке "Отчёты"-которую нужно возрождать!!!!!-я выставила вчера отчёт о юбилее у незрячих. Для опыта прочесть нужно,ИМХО.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136283&page=47 

Всё, улетела на работку!

[img]http://*********su/6739659.jpg[/img]

----------

sa-sha76 (10.12.2015)

----------


## Северяночка

> Это дочь?


Да, Тань, это доча младшенькая))) 




> Смотреть КАК радуются дети!


Вот здесь посмотрите, КАК умеют РАДОВАТЬ детки :Ok:  http://fit4brain.com/5642




> что я на форуме 8(!!!!!!!!!!!!!) лет.


Ну, мы же отметить энто дело с размахом, да, Танечка?!!!





> я выставила вчера отчёт о юбилее у незрячих.


Долгожданный, пойду читать.


Всем хорошего дня и предновогоднего настроения :011:  :008:  :016:  :002:  :004:  :012:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (10.12.2015)

----------


## Валька

Привет девчонки!Я с вами!(две недели:учёба,зачеты,экзамены.Наш завод испытывает перетрубацию,вот по возможности обучают и переучивают)благо ,учить-зубрить,я умею :Taunt: .Но всё перед Новым годом!нагрузочка!Хорошо девочки что я вас нашла!!!Ну така помощь!Вот даже здесь во флудористании( далеко лазить не надо)игра с бананом!Спасибо Танюшке35(никак не научусь выделять цитирование :Blush2: )или гирлянда с обезьянками от Натальи!А вот чуть не забыла!Готовлю корпоратив,может кто скажет,какой масти будет обезьянка:макака,горила.....?

----------


## Гумочка

Ой, привет, мои дорогие! НАШЛА я вас ВСЕХ, наконец-то! А то, грешным делом, подумала, что того... наш домик снесли... а вы тут без меня новоселье справляете!!! На работе завал полный! Иван-Царевич опять умудрился заболеть! Теперь в садик ни ногой (по крайней мере до февраля)... опять на уколах сидели... в субботу юбилей, а у меня ещё "конь не валялся", в следующую пятницу грандиозное мероприятие по случаю закрытия Года литературы (я ж ещё библиотекарь). ну, а потом новогодники... Всем ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА!!!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Наташа, как ваш бутуз уже вырос!!!!!!!И ты такая "не такая",такая домашняя мамочка)))А помню твои фото, когда мы тебя на ДОЛЖНОСТЬ с портфелЁм провожали)))
> 
>  КАК время летит-скоро будет дата, что я на форуме 8(!!!!!!!!!!!!!) лет.


Да.. время летит быстро. У вас бывает такое -смотришь на детей или внуков или просто друг на друга и ловишь себя на мысли -что все меняется. Дети так быстро растут, люди стареют и кажется теряется то индивидуальное, замечательное и парящее время?? Курочка- 8 лет это ведь целая жизнь?! Меня просто восхищает твое отношение к нам -"цыпляткам"! Ты такая замечательная!!! Надеюсь что с размахом отметим твой 8-летний день рождения на форуме, как Юля предложила???



> У меня тоже Катюха, но называем её "Катёна", "Катёнок", "Катюня"


Приятно познакомится! Хорошенькаяяяя....

Гумочка, искренне желаю здоровья твоему Царевичу! Посылая вам положительно заряженные флюиды, хочу чтоб твой Царевич не болел (чтоб в новый год здоровеньким вошел)!

----------


## Гумочка

> Курочка- 8 лет это ведь целая жизнь?! Меня просто восхищает твое отношение к нам -"цыпляткам"!


 :Aga: 

Спасибо, Наташа, большое! Было бы очень хорошо!!! Вы тоже не болейте!
Всем ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА!

----------


## Курица

ВСЕМ_доброго дня!



> На работе завал полный! Иван-Царевич опять умудрился заболеть! Теперь в садик ни ногой (по крайней мере до февраля)...


Лена, а с кем Ваню будешь оставлять? Ты же ходишь, как я поняла, на работу?

----------


## Северяночка

*Валька*,  Знаю, что будет Красная Огненная Обезьяна ( страшно то как звучит :Blink: ) А уж кто она по виду - по фигу и самим китайцам! Они же породу лошади, кота, кабана и прочих тварей не указывали тоже :Grin: 




> Иван-Царевич опять умудрился заболеть!


Ленусь, это вы всё в садике подхватываете или замерзаете где-то? Выздоравливайте давайте! 


Всем доброго дня.  А я вот хочу рассказать про вчерашнюю  свадьбу. Таких двойственных ощущений после свадьбы у меня не было никогда. И я до сих пор не уверенна, что поступила правильно... Короче, я расскажу , а вы выскажите своё мнение.  Первый раз  в жизни я ехала со свадьбы со слезами на глазах, девочки....

Юля ( невеста) пришла ко мне ещё в начале октября. Она мне понравилась с первой встречи. Очень красива, умная, спокойная  девушка, сыну 6 лет.  Когда мы стали обсуждать программу, выяснилось, что она  ждёт малыша и к сроку свадьбы будет уже знать пол ребёнка.  За неделю до свадьбы он пришла  и сказала, что ждут они двойню- мальчика и девочку.  Никто из гостей, кроме родителей, этого не знал. Правда, многие знали, что двойня будет. 
( Когда я нервничаю, пишу много лишнего, так что прошу простить многословие)
Выкуп прошёл хорошо.  Последнее время редко просят провести, тем более они уже какое-то время живут вместе, но я сделала тот, что писала для своего зять, очень лёгкий, изящный, не травмирующий психику мужчины  выкуп " 7 паролей". 
Родители и друзья жених были искромётны и голосисты! Свадьба обещала быть  яркой и задорной....
У нас  так редко бывают свадьбы, когда 4 родителей присутствуют, а тут так и было. Короче, все составляющие для идеальной свадьбы были на лицо и даже молодые не опоздали! 
  Через пару часов  пришлось вызывать скорую для невесты.  А  нам решать продолжать праздник или нет. Но тут уже сама Юля меня попросила, продолжить развлекать гостей.  Она даже бросила букет, а жених подвязку,  я как-то там обыграла то, что МЖ должны уехать.  
 А дальше началось то, что я себе объяснить не могу.  Мы играли с гостями ( пришлось всё перестраивать на ходу, ну это мелочи , конечно) , а мамы  то уходили из зала, то возвращались с заплаканными глазами, но как-то держались. 
  Ещё через два часа, позвонила Юля и сказала, что всё.......
Стоило ли после этого что-то продолжать делать?!  Как ни странно, родители собрались и  сказали, продолжаем праздник. И сами играли, пели, танцевали!  
Какие там были гости!!! Это могла быть лучшая свадьба сезона.  Как я ещё что-то говорила и делала - я не знаю!!! В какой -то момент меня даже успокаивал отец жениха. 
Разрыдалась я уже в машине... Хочу позвонить Юляшке, но  пока не могу....

----------


## Курица

> А дальше началось то, что я себе объяснить не могу. Мы играли с гостями ( пришлось всё перестраивать на ходу, ну это мелочи , конечно) , а мамы то уходили из зала, то возвращались с заплаканными глазами, но как-то держались.
> Ещё через два часа, позвонила Юля и сказала, что всё.......


Юля...
Это просто фильм ужасов какой-то..
У меня нет слов...

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> А я вот хочу рассказать про вчерашнюю  свадьбу.


Это капец... Бедная девочка...

----------


## Джина

> Ещё через два часа, позвонила Юля и сказала, что всё.......


Это ужасно...

----------


## Танюша35

> родители собрались и сказали, продолжаем праздник. И сами играли, пели, танцевали!


Рассказ холодит душу...Представляю каково было на самом деле. На самом деле, родители наверно мудро поступили, не могли же они гостей прогнать и свернуть свадьбу? Люди пришли, прически-платья-макияж, подарки подарили, веселиться настроились. Банкет оплачен...Да и ни к чему наверно была бы эта лишняя суматоха гостей, если бы ВСЁ им сказали. Юля вы молодчина! Нашли в себе силы довести праздник до логического завершения без главных героев...Да уж...тамада-ведущая должна быть психологом и уметь дарить только положительные эмиции, несмотря ни на что. Уметь перестроиться в считанные минуты. Я даже не знаю как бы поступила, будь на вашем месте.

----------


## Гумочка

> Лена, а с кем Ваню будешь оставлять? Ты же ходишь, как я поняла, на работу?


Вот у тебя "бабушкина вахта", а у нас "дедушкина"! Мой свёкор сидит с ним. Я ведь на работу вышла, когда Ванюхе было 11 месяцев! Дедушка Юра сидел с ним 3,5 часа. Они очень хорошо ладят, Ванечка очень привязан к деду! А теперь, внимание! Нашему дедушке-няньке 78 лет! Несмотря на свои года дед у нас боевой! Дай Бог ему здоровья! Бывает ворчит по-стариковски, что "чем так жить, лучше умереть"... эт он по поводу того, что бабули рядом с ним уже нет... А я ему в ответ, мол, куда помирать? Не честно по отношению к Ванюхе! Он ведь Вас не будет помнить, если Вы сейчас помрёте! Надо жить, воспитывать внуков, чтобы у них на всю жизнь остались воспоминания о дедушке! Ой, чёт я много буковок уже настрочила о нашем дедуле...
Всем ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА!




> Ленусь, это вы всё в садике подхватываете или замерзаете где-то?


Та нет, Юлечка, мы нигде не мёрзнем, не успеваем... в сад на машине, из сада на машине, дома теплынь, полы тёплые себе сделали в этом году! Все эти болячки цепляем в саду... Я понимаю, что, держи я его дома хоть до 7 лет, он в школе будет цеплять всё подряд... надо "переболеть", как говорят врачи... но не так же часто, блин! Укрепляться надо! У меня Саша часто болел ангиной, мы его отдали в бассейн... Слава Богу, ангина стала реже...




> Хочу позвонить Юляшке, но пока не могу....


...я представляю твои эмоции, Юль...

----------


## Курица

> Вот у тебя "бабушкина вахта", а у нас "дедушкина"! Мой свёкор сидит с ним. Я ведь на работу вышла, когда Ванюхе было 11 месяцев! Дедушка Юра сидел с ним 3,5 часа. Они очень хорошо ладят, Ванечка очень привязан к деду! А теперь, внимание! Нашему дедушке-няньке 78 лет! Несмотря на свои года дед у нас боевой! Дай Бог ему здоровья! Бывает ворчит по-стариковски, что "чем так жить, лучше умереть"... эт он по поводу того, что бабули рядом с ним уже нет... А я ему в ответ, мол, куда помирать? Не честно по отношению к Ванюхе! Он ведь Вас не будет помнить, если Вы сейчас помрёте! Надо жить, воспитывать внуков, чтобы у них на всю жизнь остались воспоминания о дедушке! Ой, чёт я много буковок уже настрочила о нашем дедуле...


какой он у вас замечательный,Лен, ваш деда Юра!!! :Ok:

----------


## Танюша35

> он в школе будет цеплять


Это точно! Моя дочь в садике часто болела, из-за этого пришлось уйти с работы, ну думала всё! переболели...а нет! в 1-ом классе новые дети с "другими" соплями и новый социум. Часто в школе болели, потом чуть "влились" в коллектив. Научилась распозновать предвирусные состояния. Иногда отпрашиваюсь на 1-2 дня отлежаться, ну и конечно противовирусные препараты и обязательно витамины принимать!!!
 Сейчас в 3-ем классе, как-то осенью пропустила видимо начинающуюся ангину, или забрызгала её...случайно на приеме у стоматолога увидели пробки на миндалинах. К лору сходили и поставили моей Катюне хр.тонзилит...Теперь всякие имунитетные таблетки пьем и периодически сама эти пробки "снимаю",(вот ведь зараза прицепилась), но они всё равно возникают. Желаю Всем как можно меньше болеть!

----------


## Гумочка

> какой он у вас замечательный,Лен, ваш деда Юра!!!


Это точно! Завтра, вернее, уже сегодня, попробую не забыть, показать вам пару фоток. А ещё, отсканирую Ванину первую садовскую общую фотку, он там такой прикольный!




> Теперь всякие имунитетные таблетки пьем


Вот как-то боюсь всяких подобных таблеток...

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Вот у тебя "бабушкина вахта", а у нас "дедушкина"! Мой свёкор сидит с ним. Я ведь на работу вышла, когда Ванюхе было 11 месяцев! Дедушка Юра сидел с ним 3,5 часа. Они очень хорошо ладят, Ванечка очень привязан к деду! А теперь, внимание! Нашему дедушке-няньке 78 лет!


Леночка, моя бабушка этого же возраста была, когда со вторым сидела. Так она теперь надышаться на него не может. Саньке уже 7 лет, а они до сих пор спят вместе(когда он остается у них ночевать). Дай Бог здоровья таким дедушкам и бабушкам!



> Все эти болячки цепляем в саду... .. но не так же часто, блин!


Лен, это у всех детей. Просто у кого-то имунитет покрепче и болеют не так часто. Надо просто пережить и закаляться -и будет вам счастье. 

Девочки, у меня крик души... Мне нужен юрист, у нас это PAN? Начну с того, что учитель английского ведет себя не совсем адекватно. Она кричит на детей и они ее реально бояться. У меня ребенок почти с начала года начал жаловаться на нее, и в последнее время прямо не желает ходить на этот урок. Дома плачет, навзрыд! Я не вытерпела и пошла к ней. Спросила ее, как она думает, в чем проблема что ребенок не желает ходить на урок. Она говорит-много задаю. Я ей говорю -он не боится заданий, мы их легко делаем, он вас боится. Вы кричите на детей на уроках. Она мне-а как мне привлечь внимание 20 детей? Я говорю-другие учителя находят возможность, а вы нет? Короче поговорили по хорошему, я ей сказала, что будем делать? Меняйте стиль поведения к детям и думаю что все наладиться. Ну а если ребенок будет и дальше жаловаться, тогда будем по другому разговаривать. И ушла. (на нее вся школа жалуется, и никто ничего не делает). А дети е реально бояться. Я подговорила ребенка и он включил диктофон на уроке. Я просто в шоке.. она начинает урок с крика... несколько раз четко слышно-рот закрыл (в приказном тоне), шепот выключили и другое. Иной раз срывается на истерический крик. Я поняла почему дети ее боятся. На следующий урок она проверила у всех карманы (видать узнала про диктофон), сказала чего вы родителям жалуетесь? Если еще кто-нибудь придет или позвонит мне я напишу в прокуратуру и их посадят!!!!! Представляете???!!! Моего ребенка чуть до слез не довела, и то что я говорила ей тет а тет, она при всем классе озвучила. (он швырнул тетрадь и сказал не пойду на англ, и я ей сказала это в разговоре) Она при всем классе говорит-Денис, я знаю как ты себя дома ведешь, тетради швыряешь, психуешь. Представляете? Она еще и детям угрожает??? Это нормальная??? Наша классная ничего сделать не может, говорит что и с учителями она так же разговаривает на крике. У меня вопрос -что делать??? Ее дети так на последнем уроке боялись что у некоторых руки тряслись. Что делать??? Классная против того чтобы собрание родительское собирать и при всех родителях  этой училкой разговаривать. А ей эта училка сказала что я угрожала ей. Что делать??? Я по хорошему, спокойно с ней хотела решить вопрос -она не хочет идти на контакт и еще хуже делает! Разве это нормально, что учитель после разговора с родителями начинает язвить ребенку на уроке? Взрослая вроде... Перевести к другому учителю нет возможности, у нас их всего 2, а в школе 400 детей. Что делать??? Как до нее достучаться??? Может с классной к ней сходить и еще раз по хорошему поговорить? Оставлять свою затею я не хочу - другие родители бояться, а мне нечего терять, кто кроме меня постоит за ребенка??? Директор не совсем адекватный(уже обращалась по другому вопросу) он на стороне учителя, что бы ни говорили родители. 
А физ рук вообще дедовщину устроил - по 50 раз 10 летних детей отжиматься заставляет. Строятся по часу, из -за ошибки одного. Обзывает и даже переодически бьет одного ребенка, а может и не одного, просто молчат. Что делать????  Я в расстройствах... Как правильно поступить? Что делать???

----------


## Танюша35

> Как правильно поступить? Что делать???


Да уж..ситуация катастрофическая...Попробуйте всем классом написать заявление о смене учителя, пусть ВСЕ подпишут, не надо бояться таких самодур. Обязаны рассмотреть и заменить. Для начала к директору сходить, поговорить, если не помогает: написать в прокуратуру, в отдел по правам ребенка, там быстренько найдутся меры пресечения! Если начнутся проверки (а они проводятся по любой жалобе родителей) будет плохо ВСЕМ! Потому как проверяют вплоть до пожарной безопасности, и прочих школьных условий. У нас в школе тоже случай был. Учитель (того же англ.яз) чокнутые они что ли? сильно придиралась к девочке, то не так написала, то не так произносит слова. В итоге 2-ки и 3-йки ставила (видимо не взлюбила ребенка т пыталась заставить детей ходить к ней на репетиторство за плату), мамочка сначала с ней поговорила жёстко, потом перевелась в параллельную группу, но при этом написала заявление, о том, что учитель вымогает деньги на доп.занятия и из-за этого дитё плохо учится. Ох, что тут началось! Замучили проверками. У вас перевестись к другому возможности нет вероятно, но пытайтесь. Это учителя должны бояться НАС, а не мы их! Вы правильно делаете, что защищаете права своего ребенка! Это ведь психику ребенка ломает, не спускайте с рук, не надо её бояться! Пусть она боится за своё рабочее место! За свою профпригодность. Вас никто не осудит, Вас целый класс! Если встанут все родители-прокуратура поверит (и всегда на стороне родителей) только Вам! У вас есть доказательство, предвзятого отношения к детям. Пишите во все интернет-приемные! Стучитесь даже П.Астахову, не пускайте на самотёк это дело, наши дети это наше будущее! и они не должны вырасти такими же, как эта чокнутая и всеми видимо покинутая стерва-дура-англичанка.

----------


## Северяночка

> Оставлять свою затею я не хочу - другие родители бояться, а мне нечего терять, кто кроме меня постоит за ребенка???


Наташа, я тебя прекрасно понимаю! И выход  - идти в управление образования! И не одной , а хотя бы нескольким родителям.  Если нет, то записать беседу с ней на телефон, пойти к директору, разговор с ним тоже записать. Т.е у тебя должны быть факты на руках. К сожалению, у нас слово ребёнка для закона ничего не значит!  А папа может с ней поговорить? В той же тональности , что и она? Такие люди боятся ответной грубости. 
Если что, обратиться в комитет по защите детей. А ещё лучше, сделать всё и сразу. Идёшь к ней - предупреждаешь о своих действиях. Сразу после  этого - к директору, тоже предупреждаешь, потом пишешь в управление образования и комитет по защите детей.  Не может быть, чтоб не было реакции! 

Как вариант, можно чтоб родители по-очереди, поприсутствовали на уроке ( имеют право). Пока вопрос не решится. 
Одной сложно, конечно, с этим бороться, надо родителей привлекать других. Главное начать. 
А Паше напиши, он может дать тебе более грамотный совет, наверное)) 

Очень надеюсь, что всё наладится у вас! 


Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Таня, дело то в том, что именно неудовлетворенная жизнью эта училка. Она себе мужика нашла(я работала с ним в ДК) и обеспечивала она его полностью, а он себе другую нашел и оставил нашу училку в добром здравии. Но поскольку она по жизни такая, представляете КАК она обозлилась после этого. Вот и срывается на детях. У нас классная очень хорошая, сейчас вызывала меня. Пообещала еще раз поговорить с ней, сказала что однозначно решит вопрос. Посмотрим как дальше будет. За эти 2 месяца ничего не изменилось, дадим последний шанс.



> А папа может с ней поговорить?


Юля, в нашей семье в такой же тональности могу я сама поговорить! Папа у нас более мягче и вообще раз я начала эту заварушку, надо самой идти до логического завершения.



> Как вариант, можно чтоб родители по-очереди, поприсутствовали на уроке


Она тоже предложила так сделать, но я же понимаю, что при родителях она будет по другому себя вести, а кроме того, мы теперь сами должны контролировать учителя, который деньги за преподавательство получает??? не абсурд?? У нас уже ходили пару мамочек на уроке -при них она ангел и ведет себя хорошо. Меня убило что она угрожает детям! Если она считает что я не права, ты вызови меня к директору или тет а тет и скажи об этом. Но дело в том, что она именно так себя ведет и знает что крыть то нечем. 
Короче будет ждать эту неделю, у них 2 урока будет и посмотрим, как она себя будет вести.

----------


## Танюша35

> посмотрим, как она себя будет вести.


Наташ, отпишись потом! Очень уж неприятная история...Всё в наших руках!!! А тем более счастье и психологическое здоровье деток. Если она сама неврастеничка, то нельзя же на детях срываться. Вампирша прям...

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Наташ, отпишись потом!


Обязательно отпишусь. Надеюсь что решится вопрос положительно, в противном случае я пойду по всем инстанциям. Главное, чтоб ребенок не пострадал!

----------


## Джина

> Обязательно отпишусь.


Наташ, ты у Паши спрашивала как по уму это всё сделать?

Мне кажется, что надо начинать родителям( и не тебе одной) с директора. А потом по инстанциям дальше.

Но то, что это вопрос надо решать, в этом ты права 100%.




> Нашему дедушке-няньке 78 лет! Несмотря на свои года дед у нас боевой! Дай Бог ему здоровья!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Пусть их общение с внучком продлится как можно дольше.

----------


## Гумочка

> как она себя будет вести.


Жесть! У нас бы уже некоторые мамашки до Москвы достучались в подобных случаях. Даже за более мелкие прегрешения наших учителей таскают по всем инстанциям.




> Пусть их общение с внучком продлится как можно дольше.


Я только об этом и мечтаю! Очень трудно без помощи старших! Дедуля с детками сидит в то время, когда я "гастролирую" по своим мероприятиям.
Всем ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА!
Вот обещанная фотка Ванюхи, он сидит крайний справа - профессор!

[img]http://*********su/6768603.jpg[/img]

----------


## Курица

> Вот обещанная фотка Ванюхи, он сидит крайний справа - профессор!


а где же дедушка-няня Юра?

----------


## Гумочка

> а где же дедушка-няня Юра?


А вот и он!

[img]http://*********su/6809579m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6798315m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Наташ, ты у Паши спрашивала как по уму это всё сделать?


Да, спросила.  Он мне все доступно объяснил.



> Вот обещанная фотка Ванюхи, он сидит крайний справа - профессор!


Важный такой профессор. А вот крайняя справа девочка на меня в детстве похожа, точнее я так же на всех фотках с открытым ртом сидела. Ворон ловила, как мне говорили.



> А вот и он!


Ну мировой дедушка! 

А это наша бабушка, в то время когда с Саньком сидела!
[img]http://*********su/6777850m.jpg[/img]
а вот она уже с Никиткой
[img]http://*********su/6786042m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Джина

> Он мне все доступно объяснил


Натуль, потом расскажи, чего вы добились.




> А вот и он!





> А это наша бабушка


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Северяночка

Всем доброго дня! 

Что-то новички так и обходят нашу темку стороной... Может, конечно, читают, но носики не показывают))) ( Танюша 35 - исключение!)
Надо как-то активизировать народ, чтобы они вливались в нашу дружную семью. как говорится, не работой единой мы едины :Yes4: 

Так что , предлагаю мозговой штурм -  как привлечь новичков? 






> Вот обещанная фотка Ванюхи,


Какой серьёзный молодой человек! А в кого такой блондинчик? Или ты , Ленусь, в душе тоже блондинка? :Grin: 






> Ну мировой дедушка! 
> 
> А это наша бабушка,


Классные бабушка и дедушка! 


А у нашей Сашули жива даже пра-прабабушка!!! ( бабушка бабушки - правильно посчитала?)

----------


## Джина

> как привлечь новичков?


Ну, не знаю. Все традиционные приемы мы использовали - были и каравай, и котлеты были  :Meeting: 




> Танюша 35 - исключение!)


Очень приятное исключение  :Aga:  Валентина забегала, да пропала куда-то... Будем ждать! Может и остальные подтянуться, ведь  сюда заходят, читают и...

1, 2, 3, 4, 5 - новички, выходите и пишите!!!

----------


## Танюша35

> Очень приятное исключение


Ой спасибки! Девочки тут так хорошо! Как будто с тысячами разных людей успеваешь пообщаться) у каждого "свой" голос воображение рисует. А вообще эту темку сложно найти, я тоже сюда случайно "забрела". Таня-Курочка ссылки кому-то кидала, а я любопытная по каждой и прошлась))) Вот нашла Вас! А когда на главной страничке находишься, смотришь темки, "что нового"...а названия не особо "вкусные"...не во все и заходишь. Даже вот не знаю куда вопросики задать? Попробую здесь, а потом сориентируйте меня где их надо было задать. Мучают вопросы такого плана. Как "суметь" провести праздник для знакомых-друзей, если как бы и в гостях и ведущий, ну отделить мух от котлет, как озвучить сумму? ведь зачастую друзья и не подозревают, что любой труд должен оплачиваться, обижаются...типо, ну мы ж друзья! Давайте по дружески! Вообще всё касаемо "партнерско-дружеских" отношений интересно Ваше мнение. Потому как зачастую "1-ые пробы" проходят у друзей, иногда за символическую плату-а тратишь время и денег больше. А потом они "трындят" своим знакомым, что он(а) почти даром проведут. Это я про свой случай вспомнила в том году, я писала в темке "Проверено алгеброй...как это было", так вот там через общих знакомых меня на очень бюджетную свадьбу пригласили ведущей быть, несмотря на отстутвие опыта . Денег нет (как всегда в разговорах), невеста "жутко" беремчатая, мать жениха сама свадьбу делала. Ну и кинулись естественно...а суммы тамады ОГО-ГО! Решили неопытную и дешевле. А я расценок не знала, плюс я ж без опыта! В итоге, до сих пор чую себя недооцененной....продешевленной...стыдно сказать, но всего 2 тыс...заплатили, несмотря на то, что они не ожидали, что я смогу и торт продать хорошо, и ползунки...А я еще и свечи им покупала, дурында...До сих пор как-то паршиво на душе. Ой, простите, загрузила...

----------


## Джина

> А вообще эту темку сложно найти, я тоже сюда случайно "забрела"


Сейчас эта тема в Инкубаторе у Курочки, чтоб новичкам было где общаться о природе-погоде и других обычных жизненных темах. Профессиональные темы здесь практически не затрагиваем, потому что это флудилка - болталка.




> я писала в темке "Проверено алгеброй...как это было"


В правильной теме писала :Aga: 




> А я еще и свечи им покупала, дурында..


А чтоб не быть дурындою, заметь, Танечка, я тебя цитирую  :Taunt: , надо немного поступать по -другому.

Танюш, вариантов несколько, выбирай сама:
- озадачить молодых покупкой всего необходимого ( могут купить, а могут и не купить  :Meeting: );
- купить самой, заранее поговорив с молодыми, *акцентировать* их внимание на этой статье расходов, чтоб не смотрели они на тебя круглыми глазами, когда предъявишь им чек и они по чеку должны  оплатить твои расходы;
- покупать всё самой, но сумму эту вложить уже в свой гонорар.

Возможно есть ещё какие-то варианты, может кто-то посоветует что-то?

----------


## Танюша35

> надо немного поступать по -другому.


Это точно!...есть присказка такая, точно не помню но такие слова "опыт-доходчиво объясняет но дорого берет" или что-то в этом роде. Спасибо, теперь с опаской отнесусь к "дружеским" просьбам. Научусь мягко отказывать, и себя ценить. Девочки, это чтоб со всеми перезнакомиться, нужно уйму форума "перелопатить"))) Я оставила фотки свои в посте про одежду ведущего, а в ответ тишина...Жду, вдруг кто скажет: "Ой! а меня тоже такое платье есть)))" или "Фу! какое какашетельное платье" (сорри) :Yahoo:  Ну флудю по чуть-чуть))) А мы на выходных на каток ходили!
[img]http://*********su/6797835m.jpg[/img]
Это с Катюней-дочей)))
[img]http://*********su/6776331m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Танюша35

Кстати, как-то по осени ходили на 25-летие свадьбы к мужниному коллеге-сослуживцу, и я обнаружила впервые вот такие гелевые шары, в них фишка вся в светодиодиках внутри! Такие классные!!! Может я конечно отстала от жизни, но черт возьми меня это так поразило. Красиво! Я тут без грима))) натуралка!
[img]http://*********su/6775306m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Джина

> Такие классные!!! Может я конечно отстала от жизни


Я тоже отстала))))) О таких не слышала, интересно посмотреть как они светятся. В нете только что посмотрела, красиво, но хотелось наяву. 
Странно, почему о таких шарах нам не обмолвилась наш оформитель на выпускном дочери?

----------


## Танюша35

> о таких шарах нам не обмолвилась


Стоят они не сильно дорого! (у нас 70 руб/шт), можно просто светодиоды купить и вставить в шар самим. Эффект потрясающий! Я прям как завороженная смотрела, а мы вечером ходили на праздник, так классно смотрелись, они в прозрачном шаре белым полупрозрачным светом светятся. Красота....

----------


## Джина

> Но зато эффект потрясающий!


Надо будет запомнить, для подарка классная идея  :Ok:

----------


## Танюша35

В инете нашла в вечернее время эти шары:
[img]http://*********su/6761990m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Северяночка

Добрый день всем. 
Танюшки тут вдвоём болтают, никто не мешает им))) 

Что касается праздников у друзей-знакомых -  я либо работаю, либо отдыхаю. Если работаю - то получаю денежку, это не обсуждается и принимается как должное.  Если отдыхаю - не лезу в организацию и проведение. Просто потому, что для меня это два совершенно разных состояния. И кто не видел меня в работе, не понимают, как я могу вести праздники)))  Вне работы я очень тихая, скромная и даже неразговорчивая. 
Я могу помочь в подготовке, написать стихи или что-то в сценарии ( и кое-кто этом пользуется!!!), но я всегда вижу границы "помощь-работа".
Что касается мало-бюджетнных свадеб, такие тоже попадаются.  Недавно были МЖ, честно сказали, что всё оплачивают сами, кредиты не берут, родители тоже не помощники. И я им предложила вариант, который устроил и их, и меня.  
Но чаще всего это "мало-бюджетные" свадьбы очень много денег тратят на спиртное, так что потом не хватает на ленточки для бокалов :Meeting: 





> впервые вот такие гелевые шары, в них фишка вся в светодиодиках внутри!


 Я слышала, но не видела. Очень красиво, действительно!


А я  к вам тоже вот пожаловаться пришла... 
В этом году как-то очень непросто переживаю полярную ночь. ( Хотя, может , это каждый год так кажется :Grin: ) Или просто я стала много ходить пешком и замечать , что на улице сета практически нету, или освещение в городе стало меньше... Или я старею.... :Tu: 
Вот время  сейчас 13-20, а на улице глубокие синие сумерки... И светлее уже не станет. Почему-то мне раньше казалось, что с 13 до 15 хоть чуть светает, а ни фига.....
Зато зима нынче мягкая , ещё даже -30 не было ( ттт)  Прям чудеса!

----------

Мэри Эл (18.12.2015)

----------


## Джина

> Танюшки тут вдвоём болтают, никто не мешает им


 и, увы, никто не поддержал)))))) мы ж уже о такой красоте говорили  :Tender: 




> Зато зима нынче мягкая , ещё даже -30 не было


)))))))))))))))))))
у нас сегодня ночью -6, зима пришла однако.

----------

Мэри Эл (18.12.2015)

----------


## Танюша35

> "мало-бюджетные" свадьбы очень много денег тратят на спиртное,


Доброго здовьечка! Такие свадьбы наверно для того, чтоб сразу напоить людей, чтоб не видно как еды маловато... 
Мы один раз были на таком юбилее: Знакомые наши жаловались на отсутствие денег регулярно. Тут у жены этих знакомых, в скором времени наступает юбилей, приглашают они нас на дачу (к своим уже знакомым, т.к своей нет), типо там шашлычок, уха...дело летом, выпивки море - а закуски...ноль! капуста квашеная, лаваш, хлеб...мы голодные естественно приехали, уха варилась еще. Закусывать реально нечем, уже хозяйке дачи (абсолютно посторонние для нас люди) стало неудобно, побежала за закруткой в подвал. В общем мы "плевались", чашку ухи съели, по рюмашке пропустили и уехали. Но, парадокс прям, подарили-то все деньгами! и не 500р, а гораздо больше. Может люди таким образом зарабатывают? Стол 10 раз окупился, народу чел.12-15, я думала, мож мы чуть припоздали, всё съели? За столом знакомая шепнула, что так почти и было, ну разве что колбаса с сыром и корейские салаты были...На фига вот? Ну поднакопили бы и позже провели бы праздник. Осадок и недоумение у нас долго был после этого. Даже не веселилось как-то на голодный желудок))) Так это видимо натура людей такая, волею судеб нам приходится общаться и вот это постоянное нытье "денег нет...", но при этом тут же "хотим 2-ую машинку взять, и ремонтик в зале сделать...но денег нет..." тьфу! Вот такие истории бывают.

----------

Мэри Эл (18.12.2015)

----------


## Северяночка

> но денег нет..." тьфу! Вот такие истории бывают.


Танюш, ну ты же не знаешь их потребности? Может им на яхту не хватает и на домик в Испании? :Meeting:  Бедные-бедные люди....




> а закуски...ноль!


Так это , может, чтобы веселее было! А то наелись бы от пуза и шо потом с вами делать?!  :Grin:  

А если серьезно,  я бывала  на вечеринках, где из еды ( я не пью, поэтому не рассматриваю продукты как закуску :Grin: ) винегрет и пельмени, но тем не менее было очень душевно и весело!  Так что, не хлебом единым... :Aga:  


Девочки, поделитесь ощущениями - кто и как чувствует приближение НГ? Есть ли уже новогоднее настроение? Куплены ли  подарки? Выбран ли наряд? Короче, нужен мне такой пиночек, а то я что-то занимаюсь не тем , чем надо бы))) 

Может , придёт Курочка, какой-нибудь хорошей притчей вдохновит.... 


Всем хорошего... ну, не знаю, у нас вот уже вечер... а, просто, всем всего хорошего!

----------

Мэри Эл (18.12.2015)

----------


## Танюша35

> кто и как чувствует приближение НГ? Есть ли уже новогоднее настроение? Куплены ли подарки?


Всем здравствовать и не хворать! Я тоже странички 3 назад про это спрашивала, как-то не очень развили тему) 
Расскажу про себя, настроения пока не определенное., где отмечать будем тоже под вопросом. Собирались с одной семьей (дети-одногодки) да и мы вроде как общаемся не плохо. Так у них лазарет начался, если выздоровят до НГ то может у них, если мы не заболеем, а то муж с командировки сопли и кашель везет. А так все года дома отмечаем, даже втроём)) это встреча 2015г.
[img]http://*********su/6827274m.jpg[/img]
Это 2014!
[img]http://*********su/6869261m.jpg[/img]
Остальные года потом найду, попался это 2010 год, жили в общаге, все года рисовали на клеёнке (укрывной материал для огорода) а у нас для того, чтоб из окон не дуло)) ну а мы там художничали! Я идейный вдохновитель, муж - исполнитель.)))Хорошо рисует
[img]http://*********su/6874380m.jpg[/img]
В этом году ёлку еще не ставили, но чуть мишуру уже развесила, как-то затишье необычное, не чувствуется приближение НГ, может потому что еще осенняя погодка у нас стоит, а хочется снежка.

----------

Мэри Эл (18.12.2015)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Всем привет! Хочу подарить к Новому году всем Снегурочкам заставку для начала праздника. С наступающим!  :Laie 52: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5127578

----------

Гумочка (19.12.2015), Мэри Эл (18.12.2015), Северяночка (19.12.2015), Суперстар (18.12.2015)

----------


## Северяночка

> Я идейный вдохновитель, муж - исполнитель.)))Хорошо рисует


Да, очень красиво!  



> С наступающим!


 Спасибо, Коль!  :Tender: 


Всем привет! 

У нас сегодня открытие городской ёлки, на улице погодка что надо  -30 :Grin:  До этого всё было  -16-20... Вот как это называется, а?))
Катёнка вчера видела по телевизору репортаж про московскую ёлку, говорит. наши слизали  почти один в один :Grin:  Тока что размеры поменьше.
Ну и ладно! Хоть красивый городок получился! А то последние несколько лет - без слёз не взглянешь!!! Особенно страшны были светодиодные дед и Снегурка :No2:

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> гелевые шары, в них фишка вся в светодиодиках внутри! Такие классные!!!


И я первый раз про такие слышу! Клевые!!!! 



> Что касается праздников у друзей-знакомых -  я либо работаю, либо отдыхаю.


Хорошо что ты можешь так рахграничивать. А у меня так не получается :( Несколько раз было такое что в гостях надо было развлекать народ и я пару тройку конкурсов проводила. Но вот хоть убейте меня, у друзей хуже некуда проводить банкеты! То не хочу танцевать, то участвовать не буду.. короче полный швах... (ну может у меня друзья такие???). Но я не сдаюсь и в этот раз тоже что нибудь сделаю!
 Мы на новый год собираемся быть дома с нашими мамами, а после, часа так в 2, поедем в друзьям. Нас 4 семьи будет, с детями и морей еды. И я надеюсь что смогу чего-нибудь провести с ними. Буду искать что нибудь прикольное и застольное. 



> Мы один раз были на таком юбилее: Знакомые наши жаловались на отсутствие денег регулярно.


Да уж! Бывают же такие люди... У нас тут такая семья есть одна.Вроде молодые, 4 детей. Так они один раз гуляли где то у друзей и решили после поехать к ним домой. Там гуляли, выпивали и когда водка закончилась всем миром собирали на бутылочку горячительного. (в принципе все нормально, раз у хозяев кончилось) и когда насобирали, выясняется, что одна бутылочка, совершенно случайно есть в холодильнике и все деньги что насобирали пошла в карман за эту бутылочку. ???!!! Странные люди бывают! 



> Так это , может, чтобы веселее было! А то наелись бы от пуза и шо потом с вами делать?!


:)




> А так все года дома отмечаем, даже втроём)) это встреча 2015г.


Какие вы все хорошенькие на фотках! 



> У нас сегодня открытие городской ёлки, на улице погодка что надо  -30


А у нас еще тепло! Сказали в Красноярском крае еще долго не будет очень холодно. Так что мы наслаждаемся зимой! Пока!

----------


## Джина

> Хоть красивый городок получился!


Вот и хорошо, что всё содрали, а так бы опять сами напридумывали бы ерунду всякую и красоты бы вас лишили.




> Есть ли уже новогоднее настроение? Куплены ли подарки? Выбран ли наряд?


Увы, Юлечка, настроения нет  :Meeting:   Подарки практически куплены. Наряд готов.

----------


## Танюша35

> настроения не


Тёзка, теперь тут привет)) аналогичная ситуэйшен...что-то нет ощущения праздника, какой-то негатив от людей, от ТВ, от обстановки в целом, от "скидок" с  обдуриванием в магазинах...как-то хочется взять кучу мандарин, шампусик, сделать "домик" из подушек как в детстве и под ёлкой ото всех спрятаться....Может это депресняк?  Я тоже сегодня доче купила подарок - микроскоп, самой интересно позырить всякую фигульку там. 
Бр-р-р...написала, и так жалко стало саму себя)) Спокойствие! Только спокойствие! Девчули! Давайте чуть погрустим, выдохнем...и будем радоваться жизни!

----------

Барановская Наталья (22.12.2015)

----------


## Джина

> .и будем радоваться жизни!


 :Aga:  примерно вот так

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> как-то хочется взять кучу мандарин, шампусик, сделать "домик" из подушек как в детстве и под ёлкой ото всех спрятаться....Может это депресняк?  Я тоже сегодня доче купила подарок - микроскоп, самой интересно позырить всякую фигульку там.  Девчули! Давайте чуть погрустим, выдохнем...и будем радоваться жизни!


Таня, от тебя такой позитивчик идет, даже радоваться хочется. Да ведь, девочки!? Вот люблю таких людей! Еще одно солнце появилось в нашей форумской стране! А грустить нам по должности не положено, как же радость людям дарить, если у самих настроение не айс??? Как говорит Иринка, по-моему - поправили корону и дальше пошли.

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Увы, Юлечка, настроения нет  Подарки практически куплены. Наряд готов.





> что-то нет ощущения праздника, какой-то негатив от людей,



Да уж... Я вот написала сценарий на новогоднюю ночь, вчера сели с Дедом Морозом ( это Женик- зять) почитать его,  а он после первой же странички, говорит " Мамик, а чё такой грустный сценарий в этом году?!!! :Vah: "  
Представляете?!!! А я вот даже не заметила! Песни в озвучке все какие-то минорные, игры-застолки спокойные, даже дедушка такой у меня получился тихий, без хулиганства.... Он принёс мне папку с музыкой  прошлогодней ночи и я поняла, что он  бессовестно прав :Aga:  :Tu: 
Короче, всё на фиг выкинула, надо всё переписывать!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Срочно начинаю поднимать себе настроение  и радоваться жизни




> примерно вот так


 :Aga: 

 Вот сегодня прям с утра и начала!   Завтрак при свечах - просто мечта! Макияж наносит по памяти - тоже поднимает настроение, ну и  волосы не высушенные лишний раз феном - это к добру! 
Короче, с утра отключили свет :Grin:  до 18-00.  Отправила детей к бабушке, сама с радостью на работу - свет, связь, горячий чай .... :Tender: 


Где я тут недавно радовалась, что у нас тёплая зима?  Вот ничего нельзя хорошего про погоду говорить!!!!!! -43... нате вам :Ok:

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Вот ничего нельзя хорошего про погоду говорить!!!!!! -43... нате вам


Вот этим рецептиком я, пожалуй и воспользуюсь! Чё за зима такая?! +16! Где вАще справедливость?! Даже НГ не пахнет! От мандаринов скоро диатез у меня будет! А НГ всё равно не пахнет!
Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ!

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Доброе утро, мои хорошие. Всем удачных новогодников!

Обратите внимание на новую тему, которую открыла Марина Админовна: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141231

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), Мэри Эл (26.12.2015)

----------


## Северяночка

> Всем удачных новогодников!


Спасибо большое, Светик!




> Обратите внимание на новую тему


Обратила.  Помогу, чем смогу! 




> +16! Где вАще справедливость?!


 :Vah:  вот и я о том же :Meeting:  

Мы сегодня  нарядили ёлочку. Красотень :Tender:  Пока наряжали, придумала две игрухи на новый год! 

А вам не кажется, девочки, что наша Курочка к нам редко заглядывает?! Надо вызвать её на собрание нашего дома, пусть отчитается где, с  кем и как ! 


**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**




И ещё о подарках...

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/571d533c2f5efbf3e4f9d2c3e2e6dea2d9764f233534915.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть мечты сбываются!

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), nezabudka-8s (23.12.2015), Мэри Эл (26.12.2015)

----------


## Танюша35

Приветули! Вот такая у нас зима! Поделитесь чуть снежком)))
[img]http://*********su/6870647m.jpg[/img]
А еще вот такая грустинка есть...
[img]http://*********su/6864503m.jpg[/img]

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016)

----------


## Курица

> А вам не кажется, девочки, что наша Курочка к нам редко заглядывает?! Надо вызвать её на собрание нашего дома, пусть отчитается где, с кем и как !


Юля, Курочка дома, у неё всё в порядке, просто-предновогодняя суета... :Meeting:

----------


## Джина

> Мы сегодня нарядили ёлочку.


Мы вчера сподобились. Тоже ничего так получилась)))))




> Поделитесь чуть снежком)))


у нас сегодня на солнце +15 было, в тени +8  :Blush2:

----------


## Гумочка

Доброй ночи! Хде все? А мы всё никак не нарядим свою красавицу... маме некогда... старший сынок бегает следом:"Давай наряжать! Давай наряжать!"... а мамка отложила на завтра сие мероприятие. Я просто не знаю куда мне её ставить?! В том году мы её запёрли на самый верх компьютерного стола, чтоб Ванюха её не раздербанил. А в этом году даже не представляю куда... отовсюду её достанет...

----------


## mar16

Доброе утро!
А я тоже еще не нарядила елку...Она у меня с 2002 года...Зима у нас кончилась в понедельник...постоянно идут дожди, темно, пасмурно,грязь несусветная...
Вот и я решила елочку помыть в ванной...вчера ее под душем полила, высыхает...А вечером наряжать будем...Не хотела ставить елку, но маме 84 года, пусть порадуется.

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), sa-sha76 (30.12.2015)

----------


## Джина

> Не хотела ставить елку, но маме 84 года, пусть порадуется.


Правильно!!!




> А в этом году даже не представляю куда... отовсюду её достанет...


Кто от кого елки прячет, а мы от кота  :Taunt: 
Саму елку он не трогает, а вот погрызть стойки от елки( она у нас искусственная), дождик и шарики стащить - это его любимое занятие. В прошлом году шарик с такой высоты достал, что если бы не оставленная от шарика нитка, так бы и не поверила, что кот ТУДА дотянулся))))

Вот так он отдыхал под елочкой день назад
[img]http://*********su/6910396.jpg[/img]

А вчера уже вот так
[img]http://*********su/6900156.jpg[/img]

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), sa-sha76 (30.12.2015), Еленка1976 (30.12.2015), Мэри Эл (26.12.2015)

----------


## Суперстар

Здравствуйте, мои дорогие! Сегодня поздравляем нашу обаятельную и красивую [IMG]http://f19.********info/org/c850705cde4e54e98124b8028183726a1f173a233627317.jpg[/IMG] *Эльвиру*  с днем рождения 

. 

Пусть все задуманное сбывается!!!

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), sa-sha76 (30.12.2015), Мэри Эл (26.12.2015)

----------


## Джина

*Элечка!
С Днем Рождения!
Счастья, здоровья, успехов, любви и всего самого-самого, чего бы ты хотела!!!*

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), sa-sha76 (30.12.2015), Мэри Эл (26.12.2015)

----------


## Курица

*Элечка! 
Если ты вдруг случайно каким-то образом заглянешь во Флудористан 
(что маловероятно, ведь у школе сейчас САМЫЕ горячие деньки-и конец четверти, и Новогодние праздники)...но всё же...
то увидишь, что и здесь я от всей души поздравляю тебя с ТВОИМ Новым Годом!*
[img]http://*********su/6929665.jpg[/img] *Ты женщина без возраста
И в этом нет сомнения
Ты женщина, с которою тепло.
А глаз игривых молодость
Зовет на приключения
Ты в мире есть, и миру - повезло!
А глаз твоих задумчивость
Молчит о чем- то каменно...
Живешь с собой в гармонии-
что было, то прошло...
Ты воплощенье мудрости
беспечной, ненавязчивой
И совершенство женское 
с годами расцвело!
С тобой смеяться хочется,
Рыдать с тобою хочется
Молчать, обнявшись , хочется!
Ты женщина, с которою 
без солнышка светло!!!*

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), sa-sha76 (30.12.2015), Мэри Эл (26.12.2015)

----------


## Гумочка

> Сегодня поздравляем нашу обаятельную и красивую





> Ты женщина без возраста
> И в этом нет сомнения


С Днём варенья тебя, наша дорогая Элечка!

----------

sa-sha76 (30.12.2015)

----------


## Северяночка

> Сегодня поздравляем нашу обаятельную и красивую


*Элечка! 
Поздравляю от всей души! Творческих успехов, радости от жизни, возможности и желания много путешествовать, и чтоб на всё хватало сил!*

Что касается путешествий, вот предлагаю несколько мест)) Выбирай, что нравится, а я расскажу где это и как туда попасть! 
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/5292dec61768fc5da702c750df84dfa0d9764f233685281.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/c710ea3dd38a8fe735c1556dc9c0d506d9764f233685281.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/8619a595d6bc7649fa46fabf9f215f79d9764f233685281.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/3edb01972f7d87d5dbb7901806a4ee4cd9764f233685281.jpg[/IMG]

----------

sa-sha76 (30.12.2015), Мэри Эл (26.12.2015)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Я конечно с опозданием, но так же присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! 
Элечка, с днем варенья! пусть все получается  и удается, мечты сбываются, а финансы только множатся! Будь здорова, любима и счастлива!

----------

sa-sha76 (30.12.2015), Мэри Эл (26.12.2015)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Девочки) Большое спасибо за поздравления))))) днюху не справляли, муж и дети подарили такой сладкий букетик))



Я благодарна тому, кто придумал и внедрил интернет в нашу жизнь, благодаря которому у меня появилось столько друзей по всему белому свету))))



Провела новогодний вечер вчера в ресторана на 200 человек, до вчерашнего вечера ни о чем не могла думать.. 

многовато для меня народа и не очень комфортно в плане, что все компании разные и приходили в разное время)) Спасибо нашему сообществу -сообществу ведущих)))) и наработки и материал и идеи)))

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), sa-sha76 (30.12.2015), Джина (27.12.2015), Северяночка (27.12.2015), Суперстар (27.12.2015)

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Доброго здравия,ФЛУДОРИСТАН!!!! С наступающим Новым годом!!!Счастья,любви,тепла,благополучия и мирного неба над головой!!!

----------

Мэри Эл (30.12.2015), Северяночка (27.12.2015)

----------


## Танюша35

Приветули всем флудористанщикам! Ну вот и наконец-то подходит к концу 2015 год...пора подводить итоги. 
Рада, что в уходящем году встретила такой душевный и замечательный ин-ку форум. А это значит, что весь следующий и последующий год мы проведем ВМЕСТЕ! Будем куражиться, веселиться, немного грустить, делиться идейками, поддерживать друг друга, пока инет не разлучит нас)))) Главное вовремя за него заплатить))) :Ok: 
Всем кто чего-то (кого-то) не нашел, искренне желаю сделать это в 2016 году! Кто болел-выздороветь! Кто что-то потерял-найти! Выбросить-ненужное, обрести-настоящее, отпустить - уходящее и не нужное, ну и конечно быть любимыми и любить, испытать море или просто шквал положительных эмоций! Чтоб на ВСЁ хватало сил и средств!!! С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------

Perlina (04.01.2016), Барановская Наталья (01.01.2016), Джина (30.12.2015), Мэри Эл (30.12.2015)

----------


## Северяночка

*Мои дорогие девочки и мальчики ( которые иногда заглядывают сюда, я надеюсь)!
Поздравляю всех с наступающим новым годом.  Предлагаю вам список самых приятных вещей, которые случаются в жизни человека. И пусть как можно больше  из перечисленного  ниже  случится с вами в новом году! 
*
Снять неудобную обувь после долгого дня.
Поцеловать ребенка в нежную гладкую щеку.
«Хлопать» пузырьки на оберточной пленке.
Лечь щекой на прохладную подушку.
Постоять под душем любимой температуры.
Попробовать первый кусочек любимого блюда.
Упасть в постель после долгого дня или бессонной ночи.
Впервые поцеловать того, кто вам симпатичен.
Вдохнуть аромат новой книги.
Выпить первый глоток кофе с утра.
Ощутить лучи южного солнца на своей коже.
Пройтись по теплому песку вечернего пляжа.
Надеть чистую свежевыглаженную одежду.
Прогуляться под летним дождем.
Нырнуть в прохладную воду жарким днем.
Побывать на сеансе массажа.
Пробежаться босиком по траве.
Вдыхать запах озона после грозы.
Зарыться рукой в шерсть любимого кота или пса.
Сделать глоток холодной воды в знойный полдень.
Погреть замерзшие руки у огня.
Чихнуть после того, как долго не получалось.
Слушать и чувствовать мурлыканье лежащего на груди кота.
Пропускать между пальцами тонкую металлическую цепочку.
Почистить зубы новой зубной щеткой.
Надеть очки после того, как вы их только что протерли.
Почувствовать, как сосет под ложечкой, когда вы спускаетесь на машине или велосипеде с высокого холма.
Обнять кого-то, по кому вы сильно скучали.
Снимать с руки, как вторую кожу, высохший слой клея ПВА.
Уютно закутаться в теплый плед, когда за окном идет дождь.
Уснуть на свежих простынях.
Уловить приятный запах, знакомый с детства.
Почувствовать запах шашлыка, который уже жарится.
Открыть один глаз рано утром и осознать, что суббота.
Насладиться первым глотком вина и понять, что жизнь — чертовски приятная штука.


*Всех обнимаю, целую, люблю*

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), KAlinchik (30.12.2015), mar16 (01.01.2016), Perlina (04.01.2016), sa-sha76 (30.12.2015), Барановская Наталья (01.01.2016), Джина (30.12.2015), Мэри Эл (30.12.2015), Оля-ля 68 (15.01.2016), Суперстар (31.12.2015), ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2016)

----------


## Джина

> И пусть как можно больше из перечисленного ниже случится с вами в новом году!


Какой классный список  :Tender:  Спасибо, Юлечка!!!

----------

Мэри Эл (30.12.2015)

----------


## KAlinchik

Драсти))) я вернулась))))))
Соскучилаааааааааааась... 
 Как тут у вас дела? Какие новости, мальчики и девочки?))

----------

sa-sha76 (01.01.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Как тут у вас дела?


Привет, пропажа!!! 



*Мира, здоровья, счастья, любви, дорогие жители свободной республики Флудористан!!!*

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), sa-sha76 (01.01.2016), Барановская Наталья (01.01.2016), Мэри Эл (31.12.2015), Северяночка (02.01.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Девочки и мальчики! С Новым годом! Счастья и любви! Семейного благополучия и успехов в  работе!!!!*

Это мой год  обезьяний)))

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), sa-sha76 (01.01.2016), Барановская Наталья (01.01.2016), Джина (31.12.2015), Северяночка (02.01.2016)

----------


## Суперстар

Дорогие друзья!
Поздравляю  Вас от всего сердца с наступающим Новым годом! 
Пусть этот год принесет много счастья, удачи, улыбок, тепла и света. Пусть он будет полон ярких красок, приятных впечатлений и радостных событий. Желаю в Новом году быть здоровыми, красивыми, любимыми и успешными!

 Пусть год Обезьяны станет для Вас вестником счастья, радости и достижения желанных целей! Забудьте  все тревоги, обиды и неприятности! Вступайте в Новый год с улыбкой и замечательным настроением!
Пусть весь год  рядом будут те, кто Вас любит и те, с кем очень хорошо!

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), sa-sha76 (01.01.2016), Барановская Наталья (01.01.2016), Джина (31.12.2015), Мэри Эл (01.01.2016), Оля-ля 68 (15.01.2016), Северяночка (02.01.2016)

----------


## KAlinchik

Уважаемые пассажиры планеты Земля! Объявляется посадка на поезд № 2016! Просим пассажиров занять места в вагонах и разместить в багажном отделении лишь самые лучшие воспоминания о путешествии в поезде № 2015. Прочие воспоминания можно оставить в отделе "Потерянные вещи". Ваши билеты действительны до пункта пересадки на поезд № 2017. Наше путешествие продлится 12 месяцев и мы проследуем через 365 станций. В пути мы сделаем несколько обязательных остановок на станциях Здоровье, Любовь, Успех, Гармония, Радость, Благополучие, Мир и Понимание для зарядки Счастьем, Бодростью, Оптимизмом, Юмором и Позитивом. Приятного путешествия!

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), mar16 (01.01.2016), Perlina (04.01.2016), sa-sha76 (01.01.2016), Барановская Наталья (01.01.2016), Джина (31.12.2015), Мэри Эл (01.01.2016), Оля-ля 68 (15.01.2016), Северяночка (02.01.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем привеееет! Сколько поздравления и приятных слов!!!! 

_Дорогие мои, поздравляю вас с Новым 2016 годом! Годом шаловливой, веселой, озорной и в то же время умной обезьянки! Желаю, чтоб у вас всегда все получалось, все задуманное исполнялось, а плакали вы только от счастья! Любви вам, здоровья и конечно же семейного благополучия! Всех крепко обнимаю!!_

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), sa-sha76 (03.01.2016), Мэри Эл (01.01.2016), Оля-ля 68 (15.01.2016), Северяночка (02.01.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

И опять тишина.... Старички забыли сюда дорогу, а новички  боятся, видимо :Meeting: 

Ну, за поздравлением  всё-равно заглянут, поэтому всех-всех-всех

*    С рождеством!*

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/1cf0524f455556f381d0f0904b63bbced9764f234722000.jpg[/IMG]



Как прошла новогодняя ночь? Порадовали ли близкие подарками? А вашим подаркам порадовались? 


У нас ночь прошла феерически :Grin:   Я  работала- отмечала в ресторане уже не первый год и ,по сравнению с предыдущими, народу было немного. Но  все как на подбор!  Всё провела, что запланировала. ( Это большая редкость :Aga: ) Дедушка и Снегурка просто порвали зал своим выступлением !  И подарков нынче от ресторана было много и классных :Ok:  
А первого числа ( вместо того, чтобы отсыпаться) я готовилась к приёму гостей - пришла моя мама и сваты ( родители зятя).  Одно хорошо - сватья моя, как сломанное радио, включили и фиг выключишь :Taunt:   - так вот за столом можно было не напрягаться, а сидеть и тихонько слушать)))))))

Второго числа ходили на горки, но там столько народу, что я прокатиться не рискнула... Решили как-нибудь ночью сходить)))

4 января я пригласила мужа на свидание  :Grin:  ( потому что весь декабрь он был лишён моего внимания и очень огорчался по этому поводу) 
Сходили в ресторан, потом в кино и прогулка по ночному городу - всё очень романтично было :Tender: 

А сегодня я сбежала на работу  :Grin:

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), Джина (06.01.2016), Оля-ля 68 (15.01.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2016)

----------


## Джина

Я вот вам кутью принесла



*Так повелось на белом свете
Уж много лет подряд
В такой чудный, добрый вечер
С небес к нам ангелы летят.
Они несут добро, надежду,
Благословенье в каждый дом.
Всех с новым годом поздравляю
И с благодатным рождеством!*

----------

JaneVl (08.01.2016), Барановская Наталья (07.01.2016), Оля-ля 68 (15.01.2016), Северяночка (06.01.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> У нас ночь прошла феерически


Я за тебя, Юлечка, порадовалась!  У меня вторая половина декабря прошла в суматохе: работа, отчёты, подготовка к новогодникам, новогодники... новогодняя ночь прошла тихо и спокойно, по-домашнему... январь тоже начался суматошно, мой старшенький сынок родился 4 января, потянулись гости, друзья... на работе сегодня прошла Рождественская ёлка, приехала моя родня праздновать Рождество, посидели отлично! Завтра собираюсь в город присмотреться и прицениться к кухням. Что ж у меня моя кухня стоит "голая"! На что обратить внимание при выборе мебели? Кто в этом деле "собаку съел"?
Всех с праздником! Благополучия вам! Обнимаю и целую! *Танечка, Джина*, кутья была обалденная, вкусная!!! А  нас, кстати, сегодня ходили колядовали! Так красиво!

----------


## Джина

> На что обратить внимание при выборе мебели? Кто в этом деле "собаку съел"?


Ленчик, я выбирала кухню, чтоб меньше всяких загогулин было))))) Минимализм в декоре так сказать, чтоб мыть её легче было, вот такая я хозяйка  :Grin:

----------


## Гумочка

> вот такая я хозяйка


Ну я, в принципе, такая же хозяйка! Мне, главное, продумать функциональность мебели...

----------


## JaneVl

*Здравствуйте, дорогие мои Флудористане!* Давно не заходила и с ужасом обнаружила, что потеряла тему, а потому очень обрадовалась сегодня, когда нашла.
*Поздравляю всех с Новым Годом и Рождеством!* Желаю всяческих благ и исполнения желаний, легкости бытия, здоровья, мудрости из серии "мне звзеда упала на ладошку" и обязательно целую череду веселых составляющих!)))
Пусть уходящий год опять чудит погодой 
То тает и течет, а то – крутой мороз! 
Он все-таки уйдет! И станет Новым Годом, 
И сказку принесет знакомый Дед Мороз! 
Найдет в своем мешке подарки всем, как в детстве, 
Кому - счастливый день, кому - влюбленный взгляд, 
Кому-то повезет, кто перестал надеяться, 
И улыбнется тот, кто ничему не рад! 
Пусть хватит всем тепла, не будет места ссорам, 
И счастье нас возьмет в такой желанный плен! 
Так хочется узнать, каким ты будешь, Новый? 
Мы ждем твоих чудес и добрых перемен!!!
Весь прошлый год прошел у меня под знаком больниц. Все  родные болели. Порой очень серьезно, порой терпимо. Хочется верить, что Новый 16-ый будет капельку легче! 
В начале этого года опробовала новую версию* чая Масала* (немножко подарили). Первая версия была *«Русской чайной компании»*. А нынешняя – компании *«Айдиго»*. Чай произвел большое впечатление. Выглядит он вот так:
[IMG]http://*********ru/8316331.png[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/8309163.png[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/8311211.png[/IMG]

Добавлю описание с сайта:
«Пряный насыщенный масала чай - напиток, пришедший к нам из Индии. Этот традиционный чай готовится на основе горячего молока и "теплых" пряностей, поэтому он отлично согревает в холодное ненастье. Масала-чай становится все более популярным благодаря полноте вкуса, насыщенности аромата и полезным свойствам, улучшающим метаболизм и пищеварение. 
В специальных перфорированных пакетиках уже сложен удивительно гармоничный букет "теплых" пряностей: цельные коробочки зеленого кардамона, дробленные палочки корицы, крупные кусочки имбиря, черный чай, мускатный цвет, цельные бутоны гвоздики и горошины черного перца. 100% натуральный состав гарантирует насыщенный и бодрящий вкус.»
По рецепту предлагалось на один пакетик две части молока и одна часть воды. (В предыдущей версии я брала две части воды и доливала одну часть горячего молока) Довести до кипения и в течение 5 минут кипятить содержимое (черный чай и пряности), потом чуть настоять – и угощение готово! По вкусу можно добавить чуть сахара. А вообще-то можно варьировать, добиваясь самых разных оттенков вкуса!
Попробуйте – интересное вкусовое путешествие гарантировано!) 
Чай получился примерно такой: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/8299947.jpg[/IMG]

(своё фото сделать не успела – из интернета более подходящее взяла) для холодных зимних вечеров и укрепления иммунитета – то, что надо!
*Приятного праздничного чаепития!*

----------

Джина (09.01.2016), Курица (11.01.2016), Оля-ля 68 (15.01.2016), Суперстар (10.01.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.01.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Женечка, привет!  Рада тебя видеть, а то в другие темки заглядываешь. а сюда дорогу забыла :Meeting: 
С новым годом и всех благ тебе! Спасибо за новый чай. Я у нас такого пока не видела. Правда, я чай с молоком не люблю, но из интереса попробую, если встречу :Aga: 




> Мне, главное, продумать функциональность мебели...


Я вот думаю следующую кухню делать на заказ, а не готовую покупать.  И ещё хочу на кухне чтоб была барная стойка ( она меньше места занимает, а позавтракать-обедать за ней вполне можно), и большой обеденный стол поставить в зале. 

Всем хорошего дня!

----------

JaneVl (09.01.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Давно не заходила и с ужасом обнаружила, что потеряла тему, а потому очень обрадовалась сегодня, когда нашла.


Очень рада, Женечка, что ты нашла нас и нашлась сама.




> В начале этого года опробовала новую версию чая Масала (немножко подарили). Первая версия была «Русской чайной компании». А нынешняя – компании «Айдиго».


Чай,  сожалению, так и не полюбила, но всегда с удовольствие м читаю твои рассказы о нем. Очень нравятся  :Tender: 




> Я вот думаю следующую кухню делать на заказ


Я делала на заказ, т.к. размеры нестандартные. Но, увы, всё, что хотелось бы, никак не вместила, т.к. площадь самой кухни очень маленькая. Поэтому стандартный набор шкафов с немного нестандартными размерами.

----------

JaneVl (09.01.2016), Курица (11.01.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

> Чай,  сожалению, так и не полюбила, но всегда с удовольствие м читаю твои рассказы о нем. Очень нравятся


*Танюш*, *ТВОЙ* чай просто ещё с тобой не встретился)))

На новый год одна из бывших учениц подарила мне подставку с подогревом для самбуки. (Она думала, что это какой-то японский сорт чая))) Вот и думаю, как бы сейчас её по назначению опробовать?)) Кто-то пробовал итальянский ликер самбука?)) (Из Википедии: Самбу́ка (итал. Sambuca) — ликер итальянского происхождения, который делается с добавлением аниса. Обычно это прозрачная сладкая жидкость со специфическим ароматом и содержанием спирта 38—42 %. В то же время имеются тёмные и даже красные разновидности самбуки. Напиток изготавливается из пшеничного спирта, сахара, обыкновенного аниса, звёздчатого аниса, вытяжки из ягод или цветов бузины и набора ароматических трав, точный состав которых держится в секрете."

1. Меня смущает анис)))2.  Да и цена, должно быть))) 3. И это совсем не чай!))

Подставка выглядит примерно так:

[IMG]http://*********ru/8297927.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## JaneVl

> Завтра собираюсь в город присмотреться и прицениться к кухням. Что ж у меня моя кухня стоит "голая"! На что обратить внимание при выборе мебели? Кто в этом деле "собаку съел"?


*Лена*, ты *"свою"* кухню почувствуешь, когда увидишь!) Моя Питерская подруга хотела заказать кухню в уютном домашнем стиле, а получилось в стиле "хай-тек")))

Я свою по цвету и функциональности  выбирала...9 лет назад. Сегодня,наверное, выбрала бы что-то другое))) времена меняются - и мы вместе с ними)

----------


## Ирискина

:Vishenka 36: Всем флудористанцам Привет!  Здравствуйте !Курочка -Татьяна  послала))) (в хорошем смысле ).. И вот я здесь , с вами. Новичок Я, Зовут Ирина, из Санкт-Петербурга. Только вливаюсь в  вашу дружную компанию , очень рада ,что  здесь столько замечательных ,оригинальных,творческих  людей  и  конечно же их труд заслуживает отдельное *Спасибо*.Я  признаюсь ,честно- выискивала на форуме все втихаря ,вообщем занималась как у вас называется *Компиляция*))теперь хочу  познакомиться  с интересными  людьми,может еще чему нибудь научусь, вышла в свет . И  по случаю  праздничных дней  всех поздравить с Новым годом  и Рождеством!Успехов ,хороших ,добрых людей   и побольше праздников ).

----------

JaneVl (10.01.2016), Гумочка (10.01.2016), Курица (11.01.2016), Оля-ля 68 (15.01.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> И вот я здесь , с вами. Новичок Я,


Привет, Ирина! Устраивайся и обживайся :Aga:   Рассказывай  о себе, спрашивай, что интересно. В этой темке говорим в основном " за жизнь" :Grin: 

Всем привет и хорошего дня! Вчера побывала на мероприятии под названием " Что цари едали"  Забавно и любознательно было. дегустировали разные блюда, очень понравилась любимая каша Петра 1 - перловая с грибами :Ok:  Готовит надо почти сутки, но оно того стоит!  А ещё был конкурс стихов  о трапезе - я сочинила стих и частушки.  Получилось очень классно. Приз был мой :Ok: 

А ещё вчера с Сашкой ходили по мебельным магазинам, искали кресло для мамы. Оказалось, просто одинокие кресла не делают. ( ну или не закупают именно наши магазины) , в нагрузку идёт ещё и диван :Meeting:  Нашли всего пару вариантов ( и то, раскомплектованные по причине какой либо)  Короче, прям проблема оказалась.

----------

Курица (11.01.2016)

----------


## Ирискина

> Устраивайся и обживайся Рассказывай о себе, спрашивай, что интересно. В этой темке говорим в основном " за жизнь"


Здравствуйте всем!  Привет  Юлия!Спасибо за гостеприимство! Вот начинаю немного  понимать что к чему ), за жизнь говорите  здесь?)  За жизнь так жизнь)  Я из  северной столицы города Санкт-Петербург, живу поживаю добра наживаю),  все по чуть-чуть) Замужем,единственный сын уже взрослый  ,пошел по моим стопам учиться в Торгово-экономическом университете .Корпоративами   занялась по случаю,  был как -то у друзей день рождения  и они попросили  типа что-то подготовить какой нибудь конкурс) ,отмечали в кафе  ,вот и меня и поперло...тамаду не заказывали,   мне предложили    я согласилась почему -то сразу ,мне это всегда нравилось я всегда поддерживала  всех ,я по жизни человек *веселушка*) Подготовилась ,всем понравилось)  вот и пошло и поехало .. )  Маме  проводила  Юбилей  , к сожалению  её уже нет...  Но все  идет к лучшему,  я так думаю. Хочется  еще опыта чуть-чуть,чувствую   не хватает ,  поэтому я  поселяюсь у вас !).А вы давно   уже проводите праздники?

----------

Курица (11.01.2016)

----------


## Ирискина

Да ..смотрю на форум))  не очень -то все хотят писать.. Профи (работа не позволяет))))) все за  валюту)пожалуйста... А мы *Новички* такие сидим  все веселые.Ага,щас накопаем)))) ......Ждем,копаем, и Вы знаете находим...) СПАСИБОООО!!!)) Пишите ,продвинутые  тамады,нам ваши темы ОЧ важны)  НО!!!  смотрю.......  все  как и я ....ищут  инфо.....да получше, чтоб не устаревши было(главное копать))))))))  ДА,,да ......  я такая же была......  Искала .выискивала )  Надо идти в люди  ,,ДА!!!!!!!     и даже  те кто  профи)))  подсказывайте наМ   дебильным  и не правильным  и смешным)))  ......Мы У вас учимся .) Потом  и наши идеи   будут продаваемы).(извините). Ну ОЧ .  ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ!!!!!!!!!!)))))))))))

----------


## Курица

*Ирискина*, вот и умничка, что пришла сюда, куда была "послана")))) :Blush2: 
Познакомишься поближе с нашими старожилами, легче будет искать на форуме проф.темы, правда-сразу увидишь!!!

А как только у тебя будет 30 сообщений и месяц на Форуме-многие темы, что сейчас под грифом "ичный"-откроются.
Пока вот тут поброди-это ОБЩИЕ темы, непрофессиональные) Но интересные. И позволяющие набрать нужное кол-во сообщений :Grin:  :Aga: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120 
К примеру, в этой темке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=120925&page=13 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=87429&page=46 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128438&page=29 

[img]http://*********ru/8286442.png[/img]

----------

Ирискина (11.01.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Вот начинаю немного понимать что к чему


Это хорошо)) 




> .Корпоративами занялась по случаю,


Многие, думаю, именно так и начинали. А свадьбы ведёшь? 

Я веду праздники больше 10 лет. Первую свадьбу помню до сих пор. Попросила провести подруга младшей сестры. как ей пришла в голову такая мысль - не знаю :Meeting:  До этого проводила только детские день рождения и праздники для класса, где училась дочка.  Всё придумывала сама , потом  начала читать книги по теме, потом  добралась до интернета и почти сразу чья-то ссылка ( благослови , Господи, его дни!!!)  привела меня сюда :Yahoo: 




> все за валюту)пожалуйста..


Не всё, Ир, поверь!  Есть масса тем, где помогут и подскажут совершенно безвозмездно :Grin:  ( т.е даром!) 


*Курица*,  Неужели?!!! Вы, барышня, добрались до родных пенатов?))))))))))  Впечатлила твоя  " печать"  :Ok:   :Grin:  
И как тебе к лицу меха :Aga:  


Всем девочкам доброго дня!

----------


## Ирискина

> А свадьбы ведёшь?


 Проводила один раз у своей подруги(это было  очень давно) и при этом была у неё еще и свидетельницей.Времена были тогда тяжелые ,тамаду не заказывали и она решила ,что у меня получится) я подготовилась,тогда интернета не было, накупила книг всяких *Как провести свадьбу*,*Тамада* еще какие-то тоненькие книжечки, скупила все по этой теме)) для свадьбы. Что из этого первого раза  получилось хорошо , это выкуп невесты ,очень смешно тогда  было)) жених  не ожидал ,а подруга жила на 5 этаже  и вот  до пятого этажа ему устроили проверку) ,а потом сами понимаете, два зайца сразу  и свидетельница  и тамадой  было трудновато на банкете,и первый раз и волновалась  как все это пройдет ,а руки тянулись)),но ничего справились ) как бы ни было хорошо ,плохо, все благодарили.А меня не покидали мысли  как же не складно одни стишки ,стишки), вообщем опыта никакого) ну зато попробовала-это был мой первый  выход в люди),  и на этом мои свадьбы закончились). Вот кстати ,не знаю здесь можно спрашивать?  или в другой теме?  Я хотела спросить где вы находите Диджея для праздника?У вас постоянный ?

----------


## Курица

> Вот кстати ,не знаю здесь можно спрашивать? или в другой теме? Я хотела спросить где вы находите Диджея для праздника?У вас постоянный ?


*Ирискина*, Ир,здесь, во Флудористане, можно спрашивать ОБО ВСЁМ НА СВЕТЕ))) :Aga: 



> где вы находите Диджея для праздника?У вас постоянный ?


Думаю, у тех, кто работает уже порядком, есть постоянные диджеи. Многие из моих знакомых ведущих работают семейным подрядом (с мужем на музыке, или с сыном, или с дочерью), есть такие, что работают с подругой-но это хуже уже-п.ч. кошельки разные)))
Для начала можно найти мальчика из училища искусств (но тогда нужно самой купить аппаратуру),и тогда оплата его труда будет очень небольшой, т.к. он будет у тебя просто "кнопконажимателем"... или же попробовать "пристроиться" к диджею уже раскрученному, но у него, как правило, уже есть свои ведущие...

----------

Ирискина (11.01.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> где вы находите Диджея для праздника?У вас постоянный ?


Ирина, я сначала работала с чужими диджеями, но уже два года как мне помогает дочка, сын и муж))) и на озвучке если надо и пофоткают и в костюмы нарядятся, если надо)))) это наш Новогодний вечер в кафе, работали всей семьей в Новый год) Костюмчик ДМ и Снегурочке сама шила) специально "навыход")))))
по квартирам в других костюмах поздравляли))

----------

JaneVl (11.01.2016), sa-sha76 (24.01.2016), Джина (13.01.2016), Еленка1976 (12.01.2016), Ирискина (12.01.2016), Курица (11.01.2016), Оля-ля 68 (15.01.2016)

----------


## Ирискина

> сначала работала с чужими диджеями, но уже два года как мне помогает дочка, сын и муж))) и на озвучке если надо и пофоткают и в костюмы нарядятся, если надо)))) это наш Новогодний вечер в кафе, работали всей семьей в Новый год) Костюмчик ДМ и Снегурочке сама шила) специально "навыход")))))


Эльвира  как Вам повезло , у вас такой семейный подряд ,супер! А у меня моих не заставить, говорят не наше  это..)Хотя мне кажется ничего сложного нет.Костюм Деда Мороза  у меня тоже  есть , снегурки нет) был красивый кокошник , так девочка на корпоративе  которую выбирали почетной снегуркой  решила ,что если она почетная  значит можно и присвоить) так и не осталось  ничего от Снегурочки). Да  это все  в принципе сделать можно и своими руками. А вот с диджеями ,да,беда какая-то.

----------


## Северяночка

Доброго дня всем! 




> А вот с диджеями ,да,беда какая-то.


Если нет готового, надо воспитать своего)))  Найди молодого человека, которому это будет интересно и кто хочет зарабатывать деньги. Объясни задачу, научи.  Если нет пока аппаратуры, берите в аренду в ресторанах ( я думаю во всех есть, у нас даже многие так дают). А уж если сработаетесь,  покупайте свою. Ну, это  если в планах серьёзно заниматься этим делом, а не от случая к случаю. 


У нас , наконец-то,  закончилась полярная ночь, ура!!!! Каждый день будет  световой день прибывать по 40 минут. И уже в конце марта будут сумеречные ночи, а там и полярный день не за горами -  с 20 мая. Вот и дождались мы солнышка :Vishenka 34:  
Сегодня заберу пуховичок из химчистки, буду бегать как в новеньком :Aga: 


И, вообще, девочки, вы где все? ау!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (19.01.2016)

----------


## Джина

> И, вообще, девочки, вы где все? ау!


Туточки))

Вся в делах, заботах и хлопотах домашних, умаялась  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> И, вообще, девочки, вы где все? ау!


Юляша, а я сегодня санаторную карту оформила...С понедельника еду на 2 недели в санаторий. Это в нашей области, в сосновом бору, за 120 км от дома...С собой возьму маааленький планшет...надеюсь на вайфай)))

----------

sa-sha76 (24.01.2016)

----------


## Ирискина

> Если нет готового, надо воспитать своего))) Найди молодого человека, которому это будет интересно и кто хочет зарабатывать деньги. Объясни задачу, научи.


Да ищу , ни так все быстро, были уже, тяжело, когда говоришь одно ,а делают другое)  и косячат, там где очень заметно).. Найдем, город большой .А  еще вопрос  для всех кто читает, за сколько дней  вы обсуждаете с заказчиком  праздник ?

----------


## Северяночка

> Вся в делах, заботах и хлопотах домашних, умаялась


 Хто ж тебя так умаял, Танюша?))) А -та-та  ему!  
Вчера Женик-зять говорит, хочется что-то такое дома поделать...Катёнок ему, давай ремонт на кухне  сделаем! ( действительно, пора уже)
Загорелись оба. Вечером говорят - завтра пойдём за обоями и быстренько переклеим...
Оно бы и хорошо. Только где обои, там и потолок и пол надо менять + карниз и шторы придётся тоже, да ещё у кухни такая архитектура сложная у нас. что почти все  полоски обоев надо  фигурно вырезать. Короче " ...такие вопросы, дорогой посол, с кондачка не решаются" . Отговорила. 
Но делать то правда надо.  думаю, специально обученных людей найти, чтобы они пришли и всё сделали. А как бы не  промахнуться с выбором? Кто-нибудь использовал наёмных рабочих для ремонта? 





> С понедельника еду на 2 недели в санаторий.


Поздравляю. Доброе дело. Это отпуск или так, за свой счёт?  Ты там за меня пару раз вдохни поглубже и сосёнку обними :Tender: 




> .С собой возьму маааленький планшет...надеюсь на вайфай)))


да прибудет с вами вся сила мирового вайфая!!!  :Victory:  :Victory:  :Victory:  






> А еще вопрос для всех кто читает, за сколько дней вы обсуждаете с заказчиком праздник ?


По разному бывает. Кто-то за несколько месяцев обращается, кто-то за пару дней. У меня был опыт, когда позвонили и сказали " А прям сейчас можете? А то тамада не пришла". Через тридцать минут была уже на свадьбе. И всё прошло отлично :Ok: 
Если приходят сильно заранее, то ближе к мероприятию встречаемся  ещё раз, мало ли какие изменения. Ну и за день-два до свадьбы встречаюсь с МЖ обязательно. Проговариваем всё по пунктам, проверяю, чтобы всё купили и настраиваю на нужную волну.

----------


## Джина

> Хто ж тебя так умаял,


Муж, дочь и кот  :Taunt: 




> Кто-нибудь использовал наёмных рабочих для ремонта?


Юляш, у нас окна, пластиковые трубы и кафель  меняли специалисты. Всё остальное делали сами, кое-что умеем, а остальное научились. У нас друг много лет занимается ремонтами, вот он и консультировал в подборе материалов и выполнении некоторых видов работ))))
 Но опыт говорит о том, что надо брать таких специалистов, только по рекомендации. А то умельцев клеить обои много, а вот качеством похвастаться может не каждый  :Meeting:  Так что у тебя есть выбор: или найти хороших специалистов, или сделать разнообразить вашу семейную жизнь приключением под названием ремонт  :Grin:

----------


## Гумочка

> Кто-нибудь использовал наёмных рабочих для ремонта?


я такая!




> сделать разнообразить вашу семейную жизнь приключением под названием ремонт


прям про меня!
Мы в этом году замахнулись на пристройку к дому кухни-ванной-туалета, а то все эти блага человечества были где-то во дворе... замаялись с подбором рабочих. Потом остановили свой выбор на соседях-армянах... ну, думаю, живут прям через забор, будут дневать и ночевать на моей стройке, быстренько всё закончат... но не тут-то было... деньги практически все выгребли (то гражданство делать, то "срочно надо 5, 10, 15 тыщ"...), а стройка не движется, потому что пацаны нахватали работы по всем странам и весям! Придут, 2 кирпичика положат и свалят... Кое-как заставили достроить, правда, стояла над душой... в туалете поклеили обои... пузырь на пузыре! Вы чё, говорю?! Вообще не видете что творите?! Это у вас обои дешёвые, плохо клеятся, говорят мне... Мне без разницы, хоть газеты я захочу поклеить на стены, но они должны быть без пузырей! Переделали, проверяла каждый стык на кафеле, тыкала пальчиком... потом всё отмывала после них... Хотя, договор был "под ключ"... Вот так я лоханулась со строителями...
Всем доброй ночи!

----------


## Джина

> Потом остановили свой выбор на соседях-армянах...


Только по рекомендации и не просто от каких-то знакомых, а так, чтоб результаты их работы видела сама. И очень хороший вариант, когда не знаешь строителей лично, чтоб не были это соседи, родственники и т.д. Начинают по-родственному наглеть, вот Ленчик тому пример. И четкое распределение обязанностей: заказчик-исполнитель.

----------


## Северяночка

> Вот так я лоханулась со строителями...
> Всем доброй ночи!


Вот и не хочется так)) Мне сидеть контролировать каждый их шаг некогда. Мужу тем более. Т.е всё на доверии должно быть.  Значит, скорее всего придётся последовать советы Танюши :




> разнообразить вашу семейную жизнь приключением под названием ремонт




У нас сегодня так холодно!!! Причём странно, градусов то совсем немного  - 18, а дубак такой. Ветра нет  тоже.  Не понятно, короче. 

А ещё я сегодня хотела подключить на планшет новый интернет. Насмотрелась рекламы от ТЕЛЕ 2, почти поверила, что цена может быть " невысокой"  . Хотя я считаю, у нас итак цена нормальная , вот скорость.... У меня в модеме -  Би Лайн  за 240 руб, 3Гб. 
А там мне предложили 1,5 Гб за 400 рублей, пытаясь уверить, что это безумно выгодное предложение!!!! За 800 руб в МТС можно взять безлимитку. Вот только на фиг она нужна с нашей скоростью?))))))))))))

Сегодня в городе отключили всю новогоднюю иллюминацию... :Tu:  Но пока горки стоят, надо покататься сходить!!!

----------


## Гумочка

> У нас сегодня так холодно!!!


А у нас веснааа! Даже пахнет по-весеннему... я понимаю, что ещё рано для весны, но...
Нашла один рецептик для очищения организма (говорят, что и 2,5 кг можно скинуть за 2 дня!) Но мне не надо скидывать, главное, организмУ почистить после обильных праздников: взять по 1 свекле и моркови сырой, 1 яблоко, порезать соломкой, можно, наверное, на корейской тёрке натереть. Заправить всё  это соком 1/2 лимона и нерафинированным маслом. Кушать - сколько влезет! хочу попробовать.

----------


## JaneVl

*Всем привет и добрый вечер!* 
Нашла сегодня чудный клип, где совы - главные герои, как бы))
Думаю, по времени суток вполне уместен будет, хотя его и с утра можно)))

*Совы Нежные / Owl Me Tender / Tendres Hibous* 
Экранизация песни «Совы нежные», исполненной французской группой Les Pires в 1994 году. В 2005-ом году эта запись стала популярной среди аниматоров на фестивале Крок. Через девять лет 20 режиссеров из 10 городов мира объединились в желании снять фильм на эту песню. Премьера была приурочена к первой церемонии вручения Национальной анимационной премии «Икар» 8 апреля 2015 года. 




*(слова для подпевания)*
Я на чердаке лежу у себя на дому. 
Мне скучно до зарезу Бог знает почему. 
Вдруг слышу за собою совы нежные "У-юй" -
У меня на душе стало веселее, 
А-лай-лай-лай, стало веселее. 

Я по дороге иду к другу-разбойнику, 
Мне тоскливо одному в незнакомом краю. 
Вдруг слышу за собою совы нежные "У-юй" -
У меня на душе стало веселее, 
А-лай-лай-лай, стало веселее. 

Я на веревке вишу, ногами болтаю, 
Мне очень бы хотелось побольше воздуху. 
Вдруг слышу за собою совы нежные "У-юй" -
У меня на душе стало веселее, 
А-лай-лай-лай стало веселее. 

Я в большом котле киплю у черта на пиру, 
"Мне плакать уж ни к чему", - лезет мне в голову
Вдруг слышу за собою совы нежные "У-юй" -
У меня на душе стало веселее, 
А-лай-лай-лай стало веселее. 

Я на чердаке лежу у себя на дому. 
Мне скучно до зарезу Бог знает почему. 
Вдруг слышу за собою совы нежные "У-юй" -
"Cпоем вместе, е-ла-ла-лай-ла-лай, ла-лай-лай-лай" -
Говорю я сове.

----------

Гумочка (17.01.2016)

----------


## Ирискина

> Нашла один рецептик для очищения организма (говорят, что и 2,5 кг можно скинуть за 2 дня!)


 Рецептик понравился ) И кушать при этом  ничего нельзя?  кроме этого чуда зелья?)Расскажите эффект был или нет?)

----------


## Гумочка

> И кушать при этом ничего нельзя? кроме этого чуда зелья?)Расскажите эффект был или нет?)


Да, кушать надо только этот салатик. Знакомые девчонки едят его уже давно, им нравится эффект.
Всем доброго дня! СидЮ, смотрю "Пока все дома", всю стирку перегладила, осталось сделать уроки с сыночком.

----------


## Северяночка

Как всегда здесь тишина и покой.... Никакие  бури ( природные, политические, творческие) не задевают наш уголок тишины)))  Зайдёшь,  посмотришь, что у всех всё хорошо и с лёгкой душой уйдёшь.

Курочка где-то отдыхает -  думаю,  что вот прямо сейчас обнимает какую-нибудь сосенку-сосёнку))) Натуся наша пропала, видно детишки и большущее хозяйство не оставляют совсем времени. 
Леночка , всё  перестирав-перегладив-приготовив-выучив, тоже не находит сил, чтобы  ...  :Grin:  Главное, Леночка -НЕ БОЛЕТЬ!!!! 
Джина Танечка  ходит другими тропками . Женечка где-то и с кем-то пьёт  вкусный чаёк. 
Девочки, верю что у вас всё хорошо, но скучаю  :Tender:

----------

JaneVl (21.01.2016), sa-sha76 (24.01.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Мне сидеть контролировать каждый их шаг некогда. Мужу тем более. Т.е всё на доверии должно быть


Юля у нас в Омске есть замечательная Ж. мастер,она одна с сыном,сын балбес уже 20 лет,тянет его,ремонт делает качественно и быстро,на совесть,всегда готова отправиться на заработок в др. город. Цены умеренные,а для вас(Северян) вообще даром!!!Мне её посоветовали,она квартиру 3-х комнатную отремонтировала почти за месяц,ну чуть больше.Остались довольны я, моя сестра(владелица квартиры-Северянка :Girl Blum2: ) и родители перевезённые в неё после ремонта.Если нужны её контакты,знаешь,как меня найти.

----------


## mar16

> Как всегда здесь тишина и покой.... Никакие бури ( природные, политические, творческие) не задевают наш уголок тишины))


Доброго всем дня!
Юля, не все на форуме можно обсуждать...Так и кипит внутри...
А у нас продырявилась крыша над городом...До нового года в последние года мало снега бывает...А вот в январе начинается....
Снег идет который день...Завалило нас...все белым-бело, чистенько так вокруг...Из подъезда выходишь- пока по колено снега, такими темпами снегопадания- скоро уже по пояс будет...Крупные магистрали хорошо чистят. а вокруг домов техника уже не успевает убрать...
Но морозно и ветра нет...Зима в разгаре...

----------


## JaneVl

*Добрый вечер всем-всем жителям сказочного королевства Флудористана!*



> Как всегда здесь тишина и покой
>  Женечка где-то и с кем-то пьёт  вкусный чаёк. 
> Девочки, верю что у вас всё хорошо, но скучаю


*Юль,* я здесь!))) Не только пробую новые сорта чая, но и новые места работы)))  В сентябре прошлого года перешла работать в нашу детскую школу искусств. Среди всего разного-интересного хочется упомянуть одну книгу, изданием которой осталась довольна, потому что она стала воплощением мечты всей жизни талантливого человека. Это *песенный сборник «Душа родного края»*, куда вошли песни нашего местного самодеятельного композитора Глазырина Г.И. (50 песен!)Пришлось срочно осваивать нотный редактор, потому что в редакции  сказали, что ноты нужны в цифровом виде, да ещё и выяснилось, что по части верного музыкального ритмического оформления в оригиналах необходимы доработки. Поэтому мы вместе с коллегой по музыкальному отделу два месяца занимались среди прочего этим увлекательным делом))) Ребята из художественного отделения с удовольствием проиллюстрировали этот сборник. В конце декабря состоялась памятная презентация.

*Вот так выглядит обложка сборника* (формат А4)) 

[img]http://*********ru/8352327.png[/img]

*Так выглядит счастливый автор гармонист-баянист Глазырин Г.И. вместе со своей женой
*
[img]http://*********ru/8333895.jpg[/img]

*А это его вокальная группа "Родники", которая на презентации исполнила почти что 20 его песен!)))*

[img]http://*********ru/8323655.jpg[/img]

*А это фото на память в конце (и я там есть, чуть спрятавшись))) Условное название "Песня всех объединяет"*

[img]http://*********ru/8374854.jpg[/img]

*Момент вручения одного из памятных подарков. Удачный ракурс, не правда ли?)))*

[img]http://*********ru/8388185.jpg[/img]

----------

mar16 (22.01.2016), sa-sha76 (24.01.2016), Джина (26.01.2016), Мэри Эл (24.01.2016), Северяночка (22.01.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (22.01.2016)

----------


## mar16

> А это его вокальная группа "Родники", которая на презентации исполнила почти что 20 его песен!)))


Женя, а участницы ансамбля как хороши...У меня есть подружки из ансамбля "Искорка". Мои бабульки болеют, еле ходят, еле живы...А как только им выступать, так все болезни и хвори прочь, они молоды и озорны. И поют они только в основном свои деревенские песни...А у вас даже и композитор свой есть... Преклоняюсь.

----------

JaneVl (22.01.2016), sa-sha76 (24.01.2016), Мэри Эл (24.01.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> ,всегда готова отправиться на заработок в др. город.


Тань, спасибо за предложение, но я даже боюсь представить, сколько будет стоить её приезд в наш славный город)))))) 




> а для вас(Северян) вообще даром!!!


Это надо понимать так, что на Севере она благотворительностью занимается? Работает за хлеб с маслом, чтобы только на Севере пожить и полюбоваться красотами северного сияния? :Grin: 





> Юля, не все на форуме можно обсуждать...Так и кипит внутри...


Наташ, да я ж не про то " всё", что нельзя да и не стоит обсуждать здесь!  Хотя, иногда и хочется высказаться )) 





> А у нас продырявилась крыша над городом...


Снег - это хорошо! Природа спасибо скажет.  Да и детки порадуются пусть.
Наши дети ( из коллектива, где Катёнок танцевала, а сейчас преподаёт) в декабре ездили к вам в Казань на конкурс.  Все призы забрали :Grin:  :Ok:  И город им очень понравился. А я в этом году была там проездом))





> Юль, я здесь!)))


Я очень рада, Женя! 




> Не только пробую новые сорта чая, но и новые места работы)))


Это очень хорошо. Новая работа  - это новые впечатления и эмоции ( надеюсь, приятные)


Хор обалденный, такие  красивущие костюмы!!! 




> и я там есть, чуть спрятавшись)


А я нашла)))


Всем доброго дня! 

У нас  на Крещение морозец чуток пощипал ( -35 и даже без ветра), вчера ветер с метелью был,( видимость нулевая, актировка по 11 класс), но зато потеплело  - -12. А сегодня красота - тихо, -11 градусов.... 
Честно, даже страшновато от такой зимы. Это либо лета не будет совсем, либо вся мощь придётся на февраль-март.


У меня есть подруга ещё со школьных времён, такая веселушка - хохотушка всегда была, а последние лет пять её как подменили - совершенно не умеет радоваться! Ни чему совсем! И ситуация всё хуже и хуже. Работа есть ( хорошо оплачиваемая), два сына, мужчина ( какой-никакой) есть рядом, а радости нет.... Что делать-то?! 

Или это я слишком  позитивно воспринимаю всякие мелочи и  получаю удовольствие от незначительных вещей? 

Вот вы чему радуетесь в жизни, а?

----------

JaneVl (22.01.2016), Мэри Эл (24.01.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Это надо понимать так, что на Севере она благотворительностью занимается? Работает за хлеб с маслом, чтобы только на Севере пожить и полюбоваться красотами северного сияния?


Это моя мечта увидеть Северное сияние!Но за этим чудом,я конечно же на Север не поеду, :Tu: насчёт мастера.Конечно она работает за деньги,просто деньги в Омске и Норильске имеют как бы это сказать... :Aga: разную длину...
Но как говориться,нет так :Meeting:  нет! Зато я предлагала мастера за кого не будет стыдно и цена даже в Омске у неё реальная :Ok: .Конечно билеты она сама себе не оплачивает и это естественно,согласись.

----------

Мэри Эл (24.01.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Добрый вечер обитателям Флудористана!* Как прошел день? Что порадовало? (Это, как *Юля* спрашивала)




> Женя, а участницы ансамбля как хороши...У меня есть подружки из ансамбля "Искорка". Мои бабульки болеют, еле ходят, еле живы...А как только им выступать, так все болезни и хвори прочь, они молоды и озорны. И поют они только в основном свои деревенские песни...А у вас даже и композитор свой есть... Преклоняюсь.


Знаешь, *Наташа*, когда только начинала набирать нотки, мало об этом думала, а потом, по ходу обнаружила, что он хороший мелодист. Порадовалась, что есть у нас такой романтик-сочинитель, а вокальная группа имеет уникальную возможность петь песни, написанные специально для них. Те, которые ещё никто не пел. Постараюсь хотя бы пару песен с презентации выделить и кинуть ссылку, если будет интересно) Для меня это тоже было в новинку, так как чаще работала с детьми и учителями.
На очереди среди прочего – попытка выпустить его книжечка с наигрышами, так как то, что играли лет 60 назад в наших местах в различных селах он ещё помнит. Хочется верить, что получится, потому как мастеров таких почти не осталось. Нужно будет только освоить левую руку для гармошки, как правильно в редакторе записывать)))






> Это очень хорошо. Новая работа  - это новые впечатления и эмоции ( надеюсь, приятные)
> Хор обалденный, такие  красивущие костюмы!!!


Юль, 31 год проработала в средней школе, а сейчас вот решила ещё хотя бы лет 5-10-15 в школе искусств поработать))))

А какой материал для новых костюмов вокальной группе закуплен - просто закачаешься! Жду, когода сошьют - интересно будет посмотреть))




> У меня есть подруга ещё со школьных времён, такая веселушка - хохотушка всегда была, а последние лет пять её как подменили - совершенно не умеет радоваться! Ни чему совсем! И ситуация всё хуже и хуже. Работа есть ( хорошо оплачиваемая), два сына, мужчина ( какой-никакой) есть рядом, а радости нет.... Что делать-то?! 
> 
> Или это я слишком  позитивно воспринимаю всякие мелочи и  получаю удовольствие от незначительных вещей? 
> 
> Вот вы чему радуетесь в жизни, а?


*Юля,* много чему: спокойному дню без сообщений, что у кого-то из близких родственников стало хуже со здоровьем; возможности поспать лишний час; новой книжке, либо фильму; новому чаю; возможности парычасового общения с подругой; тому, что утром становится всё светлее и другим замечательным вещам)))

А по поводу подруги - может быть, не хватает какой-то мотивации на позитив? Если вдруг произошло изменение, то после чего произошло это "вдруг", есть ли возможность отследить?

----------

Мэри Эл (24.01.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> .Конечно билеты она сама себе не оплачивает и это естественно,согласись.


Согласна. Поэтому и говорю. что выйдет дорого)))





> Как прошел день? Что порадовало?


Вчера купила себе очень красивый ежедневник! Увидела - прям влюбилась, обложка мягкая, под гжель расписана - прям из рук не хочется выпускать!  Очень порадовалась))

Ещё вчера у Женика ( зятя) был день рождения - 25 лет. Но он работал до 20-00, так что посидели уже поздно вечерком, пару часиков. Но очень душевно. 





> Юля, много чему:


Вот и хорошо, что ты тоже умеешь радоваться таким вещам. :Aga: 





> может быть, не хватает какой-то мотивации на позитив?


Ты считаешь, должна быть мотивация к радости? Мне кажется, это естественная потребность человека. 





> Если вдруг произошло изменение, то после чего произошло это "вдруг", есть ли возможность отследить?


Ты знаешь, у неё были сложные периоды в жизни, но тогда она была более восприимчивой к приятным вещам...


Всем доброго дня, девочки!  Я уже почти отработала и пойду домой. Не, не домой, гулять с Сашей)))  



ПыСы:  У нас начали разбирать городскую ёлку... Значит, зима скоро закончится!!! Осталось месяца три - три с половиной :Yahoo:

----------

Мэри Эл (24.01.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> У меня есть подруга ещё со школьных времён, такая веселушка - хохотушка всегда была, а последние лет пять её как подменили - совершенно не умеет радоваться! Ни чему совсем! И ситуация всё хуже и хуже. Работа есть ( хорошо оплачиваемая), два сына, мужчина ( какой-никакой) есть рядом, а радости нет.... Что делать-то?!


Срочно идти к психотерапевту,это серьёзнейшие признаки,депрессии.Без помощи врача она сама уже не вырвется,а дальше будет только хуже.И не нужно бояться(стесняться) специалистов!!!

----------

Мэри Эл (24.01.2016), Северяночка (23.01.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Всем добрый вечер!* С утра - мороз под 30 (с минусом) настоящая зима. А сугробы намело - выше роста человека (намело - в смысле разгребли, и они такие стали))

*Юль,* про мотивацию на позитив - здесь, наверное, соглашусь с *Таней* - есть ли в наличии признаки депрессии? Что подразумевает остутствие тяги к радости и позитиву, даже если раньше такие были. Соглашусь, что это может быть очень серьезно. Ты не зря беспокоишься.

Принесла *для хорошего настроения*  вечернюю колыбельную из цикла *"Колыбельные мира"*. Одна из самых красмвых, хотя их там много!

----------

Мэри Эл (24.01.2016), Северяночка (23.01.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (24.01.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем привет! Потеряшку потеряли??? Почитала вас, все живы здоровы и хорошо! Все ваши новости узнала! 
Курочке желаю легкой дороги! И хорошего отдыха!
Чудо рецептик тоже, что ли попробовать?! Я тут решила малость скинуть. А если подробнее, то жизнь моя в 4-х стенах проходит исключительно по запланированному ежедневному графику: каждый день одно и то же... Как тут не начнешь есть все подряд? А еще после новогодних праздников не отошла (набрала лишние кг, точно набрала!!!). А в целом все хорошо! Детки мои растут, радуют оценками и новыми событиями. Старший хорошо окончил предновогоднюю четверть(только по английскому 3, сцука училка...) и теперь мы учимся стабильно, конфликт вроде улажен(или не жалуется уже, боится). Средний - под впечатлением каждого дня! Мы перевели его к новой учительнице, молоденькой и дисциплинированной. Пока ему нравится и думаю все будет хорошо! А мелкий наш уже пошел! Стал такой забавный -чудо прямо!Вот, посмотрите! Это мои парни в машинки играют. 
[img]http://*********ru/8448130m.jpg[/img]
а это наш мелкий!
[img]http://*********ru/8433794m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/8428674m.jpg[/img]
Вот такие дела! Морозы нас тоже одолевают, сидим дома у печки.
А радуемся -да всему радуемся, Юль! У тебя наверное северная закалка и тебя ничем не возьмешь, даже в лютый мороз наверное ты свой позитив не теряешь! А мне большее удовольствие доставляет на детей смотреть! Ими я радуюсь больше всего!
А еще мне дядька стал чай из города привозить. Чай разный, иной раз с добавками такими противными, но детям нравится! Так что Женечка чаевница, буду внимательней к чаям теперь относиться -нравится мне это разнообразие :)
А по поводу кухни-так Юль, самим то лучше всего сделать и надежней будет. Только если проконсультироваться с кем, чтоб направили и поддержали, если что не так. Мы все сами делаем (поскольку нет ни финансов ни людей, которые за нас бы все сделали качественно). Нам даже дом ТАК построили, что я до сих пор вспоминаю горе строителей когда полы мою или окна. На втором этаже в одном углу могу потолок рукой задеть, а в другом конце-даже окно помыть не могу, на стул приходится вставать!  Ну я думаю, что вы рукастые и сами сделаете такую крастоу -что не в сказке сказать... и так далее.

----------

JaneVl (24.01.2016), Джина (26.01.2016), Мэри Эл (24.01.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

наших дорогих Танюшек  поздравляю с наступающим Татьяниным днем!!!))

----------

Джина (26.01.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (25.01.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Привет всем Флудористанцам!* 




> Всем привет! Потеряшку потеряли??? Почитала вас, все живы здоровы и хорошо! Все ваши новости узнала!


*Наташа,* привет потеряшкам и пасиб за жизнерадостные фото! Так держать!))) На аватарке ты вообще до неприличия молода!)))




> наших дорогих Танюшек  поздравляю с наступающим Татьяниным днем!!!))


*И всех студентов – вечных и временных с этой веселой датой!* 

Сегодня (24 января))), кстати, *международный день эскимо* и *ДР баночного пива*)))

----------

Барановская Наталья (25.01.2016), Мэри Эл (24.01.2016), Северяночка (25.01.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (25.01.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Всем привет! Потеряшку потеряли???


Уже нашли)))
Натуся, рада, что всё хорошо, детки  главное здоровы! 




> А радуемся -да всему радуемся,


И это правильно. Я сейчас , глядя на внучек, ещё больше радуюсь всему))  Варя у нас немного капризуля, конечно. Но очень умная девочка. Говорить стала почти всё. Правда, не очень понятно. Но когда она видит, что ты её не понимаешь, подумает и объяснит другими словами :Aga:  Вчера смотрит на Катю, которая говорит мне, что молоко пришло и надо идти Саньку кормит, и так задумчиво произносит " А у меня в титях нету молочка!  Чем лялю кормить?"  :Grin:  Вот как она поняла о чём идёт речь?))))
Варя, вообще,  очень активно играет в куклы. Готовит им кушать, пеленает, укладывает спать, на коляске катает. Такая примерная мамочка))) 





> А по поводу кухни-так Юль, самим то лучше всего сделать и надежней будет.


Так то оно так, но это будет гораздо дольше.... Мальчики то наши работают и учатся, так что времени на ремонт  в течении дня совсем немного будет

А мы, наконец-то, вчера с Сашей купили обои в спальню. Прямо скажу, очень неожиданный выбор у нас получился))) Мы долго не могли прийти к общему решению... Короче, как наклеим, сфотаю и покажу!  Будет у нас спальня в морской тематике теперь...
Мне нравится!

А ещё вчера Женик ( зять) подарил мне розовую клавиатуру к компьютеру. Очень красива, конечно... Но блин, она для блондинок!!!И там половина кнопок с надписью "ненужная кнопка" :Vah:  :Taunt:  и циферки написаны буковками!!! Не, я понимаю, что и так всё помню, но всё же... 
Я как-то видела розовую клаву в интернете, но не разглядывала досконально. И просто сказала как то за ужином, что хочу такую, ну вот Женик при случае и угодил мне :Grin: 


*Всех наших Татьян с днём ангела! Вы украшение нашего дома, дорогие девочки!*

----------

Джина (26.01.2016), Мэри Эл (25.01.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (25.01.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Очень красива, конечно... Но блин, она для блондинок!!


 :Vah:  :Taunt: 





> Джина Танечка ходит другими тропками


Про Флудористан не забываю, часто сюда заглядываю и пишу. Ну, а на какой тропе  меня всегда можно найти ты сама знаешь)))))




> !Вот, посмотрите!


 :Ok:  А младший умничка какой - щеки всегда при нем  :Tender:

----------


## JaneVl

*Доброе утро, Флудористан!*

Принесла на пробу *травяной чай «Крымские лесные ягоды»*
Вот такой

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8416958.jpg[/img][/IMG]

*Хорошо, когда день начинается с чаепития!
Набегай к самоварчику!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8419006.jpg[/img][/IMG]

*(Кстати, чай по вкусу немного напоминает компот)))*

*Удачного начала дня и побольше счастья!* 

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8443569.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

Северяночка (27.01.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.01.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Спокойной ночи флудроистянам и чудесных сновидений!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8427060.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Северяночка

> Удачного начала дня и побольше счастья!


У меня такое счастье постоянно лезет в нашу комнату, стоит только закрыть плотно дверь! :Grin:  :Ok: 

Всем прекрасного дня -  28 января.... Что-то есть такое в этом дне)) Ещё не знаю, но уже чувствую.  Для начала -  у нас просто хорошая погода , градусов немного, ветра нет и светлооооооооооо :Tender:  Солнышка, правда. ещё не видно, но уже нормальный дневной свет есть.

Вчера наша Александра первый раз упала с кровати....Научилась  кататься кубарем))) С ребёнком всё нормально, а вот Катёнок в шоке была, потащила Саньку к неврологу :Meeting:  Но та оказалась  с ещё большими заскоками и решила раз ребёнка принесли  - надо назначить лечение!!! Короче, сказала Кате, чтоб не думала больше ходить к этой женщине, которая по неразумению работает в детской поликлинике!!!! 
И вообще, сказала, чтобы она была готова к тому, что ребёнок может упасть, удариться об угол чего либо и т.д.  С кем такого не случалось?! 

А ещё сегодня прочитала статью доктора Комаровского про грипп. Кому интересно, почитайте 

http://novosti-n.org/ukraine/read/114212_p.html


Жень, а ты встречала чай  "Лебяжий пух"?  В советские времена ещё читала статью про чай и там было написано, что это один из лучших  в мире...Запомнила. Но не встречала никогда)))


Меня научили делать очень вкусные зразы, девочки, это что-то невероятно вкусное и простое в исполнении. С яйцом знаете как делать? Тут почти тоже самое, только вместо яиц -  полоски омлета свёрнутые рулетиком, можно сделать омлет с грибами. И готовые  запечь в духовке, залив соусом.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.01.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Добрый вечер, Флудористан!*




> Жень, а ты встречала чай  "Лебяжий пух"?  В советские времена ещё читала статью про чай и там было написано, что это один из лучших  в мире...Запомнила. Но не встречала никогда)))


*Юль,* к сожалению, не слышала и информацию об этом чае пока  не смогла  найти)

Сегоднях ходила к приятельнице на ДР и брала с собой незатейливый чаек немецкой компании Weiserhouse с интересным названием * Сила тайги))*

Выглядит он вот так:

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8503786.png[/img][/IMG]

В составе: зеленый китайский чай, с добавлением кедровых орехов, ягод можжевельника, брусники, клубники, кусочков груши, лепестков красного василька, календулы, вереска и листьев черной смородины

*Народу понравился: легкий, ароматный, ягодки плавают))
*
*Не заварить ли нам такой на вечер?)) Готово! присоединяйтесь!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8491498.jpg[/img][/IMG]

*С чаем можно и по конфете!)))*

[img]http://*********ru/8466922.jpg[/img]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.01.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Не заварить ли нам такой на вечер?))





> С чаем можно и по конфете!)))


Аромат на весь Флудористан, а конфетки одна вкуснее другой  :Tender:

----------


## JaneVl

Меня умилила конфета *"Кочегар Петя"))*

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.01.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Меня научили делать очень вкусные зразы, девочки, это что-то невероятно вкусное и простое в исполнении.


Ну это же вариация нашего флудористанского блюда - кАКлеток! Я тоже частенько делаю зразы, старший сынок любит с рубленым яйцом.
Ну, девчонки, аромат чая долетел и до Ставрополья! Женечка, а ты где покупаешь чаи? Ездишь в город? У нас в близлежащих городках я чёт не наблюдаю специализированных магазинчиков...
Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ! У нас такие страшные перепады температуры! Вчера с утра было -23, снег под ногами скрипел, а сегодня +2 и дождь льёт... погода взбесилась... мой Паша мучается эти дни давлением...

----------


## JaneVl

> Женечка, а ты где покупаешь чаи? Ездишь в город? У нас в близлежащих городках я чёт не наблюдаю специализированных магазинчиков...
> Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ! У нас такие страшные перепады температуры! Вчера с утра было -23, снег под ногами скрипел, а сегодня +2 и дождь льёт... погода взбесилась... мой Паша мучается эти дни давлением...


*Лен,* действительно покупаю либо в Шадринске (это 40 км от нас), либо в Каменске-Уральском (около 100км) Обычно сразу беру побольше, но чай быстро заканчивается, потому что я его раздариваю)))

У нас утром было -27, а сейчас около 30. Ужос!!!*
Пашеньке* - поскорее адаптироваться к таким перепадам!

----------


## Северяночка

Всем доброго дня и хорошей погоды! 





> лепестков красного василька,


Про такой даже не слышала)) Всегда считала, что васильки василькового цвета  :Aga:  И после незабудки и ромашки это мой любимый цветок, сюда же могу отнести ландыш, лесной пион и жарки. Не знаю, включать ли в это список сирень... для меня все цветущие деревья идут отдельной строкой  -  потрясающая красота! В прошлом году весной в Сочи я имела счастье видеть много всего и разного, но сирень, черёмуха и яблоня это всё равно  в не конкуренции. 


А я сейчас частенько вместо чая завариваю просто ягодки замороженные - бруснику, смородину, малинку -  в чашечку горсточку бросаю и кипяточком заливаю)) :Ok:  Холодный морсик , конечно, вкусно, но горячий напиток ароматнее.





> а конфетки одна вкуснее другой


Я пробовала все)) У нас продавались ещё в том году.





> Меня умилила конфета "Кочегар Петя"))


Там ещё была " Мама Женя"  :Grin:  С банановой начинкой. Папа Коля - с целым орехом внутри.  Остальные не помню. Я к конфеткам спокойно отношусь и  если покупаю, то только из любопытства -  какая начинка?  :Grin:  заставляю есть Сашу, но чтобы начинку мне показал!  


У нас сегодня Варёнок заболела - с утра температура 39, врача вызвали, нурофен дали,  потом ещё свечи поставила Аннушка ей, а температура поднялась 39,4. Позвонила в скорую, там сказали, а что вы хотите, температура может дня два держаться. Успокоили, называется, мамочку! 






> Вчера с утра было -23, снег под ногами скрипел, а сегодня +2 и дождь льёт...


Вот это тоже жесть! Здоровому то человеку  тяжко, а людям с болячками всякими сосудистыми совсем  трындец! И детки маленькие  тоже сильно реагируют на перепады.



Курочка наша не заотдыхалась там?))))

----------


## Джина

> но сирень


для меня это тоже самое красивое зрелище и цветущие сады  :Tender: 




> Всегда считала, что васильки василькового цвета


Юляш, они бывают нескольких цветов.  Вот смотри:





> У нас сегодня Варёнок заболела


Выздоравливайте!!!!




> Курочка наша не заотдыхалась там?))))


На две недели отпрашивалась)))))) Вот как раз вторая подходит к концу, ждемс.

----------


## JaneVl

*Всем добрый день!*

Волшебных приключения на сегодня и хорошего настроения!

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8477994.jpg[/img][/IMG]

*Про разноцветные васильки* Каждый год сажу у себя в огороде в одном и том же месте разноцветные васильки. Очень нравятся!

*Вареньке - выздоровления!*

----------


## Северяночка

> , они бывают нескольких цветов. Вот смотри:


Никогда таких не встречала! Или может , не догадывалась, что это ОНИ :Grin: 




> Каждый год сажу у себя в огороде в одном и том же месте разноцветные васильки.


А они такие же как лесные? Обычно садовые отличаются от диких)))  Семена покупаешь? 

У нас вот васильки не растут в тундре, а незабудки можно встретить ( правда, ближе к Дудинке, что удивительно, ведь она севернее на 100 км)

В прошлом феврале я купила луковицу амарилиса ( вроде так называется), уезжая в отпуск, попросила Аню в апреле её посадить. с расчётом что к концу мая она расцветёт ( к нашему возвращению) Она посадила. Но цветочек вырос стремительно и быстро зацвёл ( очень красиво)  и в мае уже отцвёл совсем. Я приехала, попечалилась чуток, обрезала его и поставила до следующего февраля, чтоб отдыхал. И тут смотрю в начале декабря  цветочек мой пустил зелёную стрелочку ( горшок стоял на окне, я его не поливала, и вспомним, что в декабре у нас полярная ночь и значит света нет совсем) и вот он в этой тьме пробился! Конечно, я его вытащила под дневные лампы, он быстренько  выпустил несколько листочков, а потом и стрелу . Короче, в новый год у нас сверкал прекрасный цветок! Правда, он опять очень быстро отцвёл и я его сегодня срезала и убрала. Вот интересно. сколько ждать до следующего раза, зацветёт ли он ещё и на сколько цветений хватает луковицы? В феврале пойду  куплю ещё  парочку. У нас только в феврале завозят их. 





> Выздоравливайте!!!!





> Вареньке - выздоровления!


Спасибо!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.01.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

> Никогда таких не встречала! Или может , не догадывалась, что это ОНИ
> 
> А они такие же как лесные? Обычно садовые отличаются от диких)))  Семена покупаешь?


*Да, Юль,* я покупаю семена обычно, и они по размерам такие же, как и синие васильки. Если где-то свое фото попадет(ся)), то выложу. Хотя есть и садовые васильки, но как-то я на них не набегала.

Как температура у *Вари?*

----------


## Джина

> Обычно садовые отличаются от диких)


Юль, у нас степные васильки, т.к. живу в степной зоне. И никто их не садит специально у нас, в полях они растут и вдоль дорог. Вот посмотри



А на этом фото васильки на фоне ковыля - бело-серебристые листья видишь. Это растение занесено в Красную книгу.


Вот такие у нас степи и  василек, который уже отцвел.

----------

Мэри Эл (30.01.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Доброго дня, девочки! 





> Как температура у Вари?


Вечером вызвали скорую, они поставили укол и температура с 39,4 упала до 37. Хотя врачи обещали снижение до 38, 5... Прям вот не знаю. с чего так , может дозу не рассчитали... Ночью t  опять поднялась до 39 . Когда уходила на работу, она ещё спала. Но врач предупреждал, что дня два может держаться. 
У моей сестрёнки в Питере к младшему ребёнку ( 1 год), врач участковая так и не пришла, хотя t уже вторые сутки 40. Хорошо хоть скорая приехала. 

Так что, девоньки, берегите деток и сами  не заболейте!!!






> у нас степные васильки,


Тань, такая красота!!! Всё таки васильковые самые - самые  васильки))))





> А на этом фото васильки на фоне ковыля - бело-серебристые листья видишь. Это растение занесено в Красную книгу.


Ковыль занесён в красную книгу? Или фиолетовые васильки?

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.01.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Всем доброе утро!*

*Юля,* выздоравливать Вареньке на радость близким!

Начались выходные дни как бы))) А потому полетов во сне ни наяву над проблемами и бытовыми неурядицами, все ближе к весне, потому что сегодня - последнее воскресенье января! От весны нас отделяют  4 воскресенья февраля!

*Взлетим над суетой? Кто со мной?))*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8454338.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

Северяночка (30.01.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Ковыль занесён в красную книгу?


 :Aga: 




> хотя t уже вторые сутки 40


Так тяжело, когда детки болеют, особенно такие крошки. Юленька, выздоравливайте!!!!




> Всё таки васильковые самые - самые васильки))))


Мне тоже они больше всего нравятся))))

----------


## Северяночка

> Взлетим над суетой? Кто со мной?))


Полетели...

[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/4ae478660a71d4c67b0da546ea68e939d9764f236798972.jpg[/IMG]

Я, например, домой)))

----------

JaneVl (30.01.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

> Полетели...
> 
> [IMG]http://f19.********info/org/4ae478660a71d4c67b0da546ea68e939d9764f236798972.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Я, например, домой)))


Какая красота! *Юль,* домой - это в Челябинскую область, или я путаю?))

----------


## Северяночка

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Джина

*Северяночка*, 

Юля, а что ты хотела сказать или показать?  :Blink:  Ничего не вижу  :Meeting:

----------


## JaneVl

> *Северяночка*, 
> 
> Юля, а что ты хотела сказать или показать?  Ничего не вижу


Ага, почему-то ничего не видно, а интересно!))

----------


## Северяночка

Не знаю, почему не видно))

А написано следующее

Цитата Сообщение от JaneVl  Посмотреть сообщение
домой - это в Челябинскую область, или я путаю?))

 Пока из института домой))... А другого дома пока нет . В Челябинске живёт первый муж, у него дети отдыхают и я иногда в гости заезжаю. А вся моя родня в Омске живёт. Теперь, правда, есть в Сочи, Владимире и Питере)). Куда же мы переедем пока вопрос.

----------

JaneVl (30.01.2016), Мэри Эл (31.01.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.01.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

Всем привет! А что с Варёнком, грипп? У моего Царевича была ангина как-то, температура держалась три дня! Вымучились прям... Вчера отработала юбилей до поздна, утром рано поехали в Кисловодск (Кислый, как у нас говорят), проведать болеющую тётушку... утомилась чуток, но в домик заглянуууулааааа!

----------

Мэри Эл (31.01.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Всем жителям Флудористании спокойной ночи и сладких снов!* (после полетов)))

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8465519.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## JaneVl

*Доброе утро, страна Флудористания!* 

Сегодня последний день января! От весны нас отделяют всего лишь 29 дней февраля!

Откроем дверь, чтобы встретить приключения?)

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8499080.jpg[/img][/IMG]

*Надеюсь, что здоровье у всех жителей становится все лучше, особенно у самых маленьких!*

----------

Гумочка (31.01.2016), Мэри Эл (31.01.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Откроем дверь, чтобы встретить приключения?)


Уже бегу навстречу))))



Всем доброго бодрого утра и хорошего дня!!!

----------

Гумочка (31.01.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Спокойной ночи и светлых снов жителям страны Флудористания!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8485676.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Гумочка

> Спокойной ночи и светлых снов жителям страны Флудористания!


Жень, класнючие картинки ты нам показываешь, я балдю от таких! 
Всем привет! как прошло воскресенье? Кто готов окунуться в приключения (кроме Джины, она первая, сломя голову, рванула туда), как призывала Женя? С кем-нибудь сегодня уже "приключилось" чё-нить интересненькое?

----------

JaneVl (31.01.2016)

----------


## Джина

> кроме Джины, она первая, сломя голову, рванула туда)


как раз всё без приключений))) Надеюсь, что этот день так же  и закончится. Весь день провела в ничегонеданье и ооооооооочень устала)))))

----------


## JaneVl

> как раз всё без приключений))) Надеюсь, что этот день так же  и закончится. Весь день провела в ничегонеданье и ооооооооочень устала)))))


*Танюш*, по-итальянски это звучит дОльче фарниЭнте *(dolce farniente), то есть сладкое ничегонеделание*

А вот и картина с одноименным названием

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8454945.jpg[/img][/IMG]

Очень мне эта работа нравится!




> Жень, класнючие картинки ты нам показываешь, я балдю от таких! 
> Всем привет! как прошло воскресенье? Кто готов окунуться в приключения (кроме Джины, она первая, сломя голову, рванула туда), как призывала Женя? С кем-нибудь сегодня уже "приключилось" чё-нить интересненькое?


*Леночка,* я съездила в город  *Шадринск* (40 км от нас) на предмет наведения красоты - сделала очередную почти модельную стрижку. Чем не приключение?) Купила в подарок чай масалу и булочки с корицей для себя))) Набор открыток Виктории Кирдий - для хорошей приятельницы)

----------


## Джина

> А вот и картина с одноименным названием


Вот где-то так всё у меня и происходило  :Taunt:  Только я на мягком диване перед ноутбуком и рядом кот.

----------


## JaneVl

> Вот где-то так всё у меня и происходило  Только я на мягком диване перед ноутбуком и рядом кот.


*Класс!!!* Всегда радуюсь, когда можно так вот посибаритствовать без угрызений совести!))))

----------


## Джина

> без угрызений совести!


Никаких угрызений)))))
Муж на работе, дочь в гостях у тети, еды наготовила ещё вчера вечером. А уборка... Так я не сорю))))

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет! как прошло воскресенье?


Воскресенье (как, впрочем, и суббота) -прошли в сладком общении с Настасьей...
Бабушкина Вахта была особенно желанной после двух недель разлуки, пока я была в санатории :Aga: 
Настя на у меня вчера первый раз "РРРРыкнула"-в слове "ПРРРОсто" появился звук РРРР!
И мы тут же кинулись звонить всем: маме с папой, моей маме(ее прабабушке), её второй бабушке...  :Taunt: А после 3-го звонка деть мне и говорит:
-Бабуська, всё!!! Я уже так напРРРРРРРостилась!!!Хватит!
Вечером, уже перед отъездом домой, кормлю её...
На ужин- пюре с печёнкой в сметане.
Настя ест с удовольствием, ещё и и похваливает:
-Это великолепно! Это просто сульфат магния!
-Чтоооо???? 
Она в ответ-невозмутимо))):
-Да я просто ради шутки сказала.

Завтра-на работу. 
У меня начинаются занятия в очередной группе ШПР (Школы Принимающих Родителей).
Открыла для себя психотерапевта и писателя из Аргентины Хорхе Букая, кому интересно, почитайте...

----------

JaneVl (31.01.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

> Воскресенье (как, впрочем, и суббота) -прошли в сладком общении с Настасьей...
> Бабушкина Вахта была особенно желанной после двух недель разлуки, пока я была в санатории
> Настя на у меня вчера первый раз "РРРРыкнула"-в слове "ПРРРОсто" появился звук РРРР!
> И мы тут же кинулись звонить всем: маме с папой, моей маме(ее прабабушке), её второй бабушке... А после 3-го звонка деть мне и говорит:
> -Бабуська, всё!!! Я уже так напРРРРРРРостилась!!!Хватит!
> Вечером, уже перед отъездом домой, кормлю её...
> На ужин- пюре с печёнкой в сметане.
> Настя ест с удовольствием, ещё и и похваливает:
> -Это великолепно! Это просто сульфат магния!
> ...


*Тань,* давно пора записывать Настины перлы в книжечку!!! Замечательное лекарство от хандры!

Спасибо за *Хорхе*, я уже заглянула:

*" Если ты попал в тупик – не будь идиотом, выйди там, где вошел.")))*

----------


## Джина

> -Да я просто ради шутки сказала.


Настасья, как всегда, на высоте - и то образованности, и по юмору :Taunt: 




> " Если ты попал в тупик – не будь идиотом, выйди там, где вошел.")))


 :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Тань, давно пора записывать Настины перлы в книжечку!!! Замечательное лекарство от хандры!


У меня УЖЕ два тома такой книжки,Женя.  :Aga: 
Современный аналог "От двух до пяти" Корнея Чуковского.
На её первый юбилей-пятилетний-я намерена издать один экз. на финской мелованной бумаге-для неё-на всю жизнь память, а для бабок-теток-в виде брошюрок простеньких-в нашей типографии)))
Правда, я начала записывать за нею в 2 с половиной, когда ее фразы стали разумными и удивляющими взрослых предложениями.
Причём первый том мною на этих каникулах зимних уже "доведен до ума"- добавила фото к заметкам. которые мною сохранены по датам. Фото добавила того же примерно времени- сделать это было просто, ибо и все фото  Настины у меня в папках по годам "Первый год жизни", "-ой", "3-ий" и так далее. А внутри такой папки-папка с датой снимков и их названием))) Вот такая я педантичная в ЭТОМ ТОЛЬКО)))) вопросе.
Если интересно будет почитать -кину тебе через Контакт первый том)))).

Кинула)))Напиши, когда прочтёшь.


.....а насчёт "лекарства от хандры"...это так...я её перлы нашей Машуне Ручьёвой кидала, когда ей совсем плохо было...говорит, читала и улыбалась... :Meeting:

----------


## JaneVl

Ага, вот уже ответы некоторые на свои вопросы нашла, что в контакте написала)

----------


## JaneVl

*Всем-всем доброе утро! Легкого понедельника! С началом февраля!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8459073.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Танюша35

> начала записывать за нею в 2 с половиной, когда ее фразы стали разумными и удивляющими взрослых предложениями.


Добрый день, а у меня дочь однажды такой перл выдала, где-то в 3,5г. Говорим с отцом про то, что нужно убирать игрушки, чтоб они к другим деткам не ушли, чтоб порядочек был и т.д. А до этого я икону поставила на видное место (она у нас в др.комнате на верхней полке стояла, дочь не видела её), так вот она поворачивается, увидела икону и спрашивает: "Это что за картинка?" говорю: "Это Боженька", она: "А зачем она? а что с ней делают?" (ну и куча таких же вопросов), я ей объясняю: "Боженька в трудную минуту помогает людям, когда они просят о помощи, люди в молитве руки складывают вот так (показываю) и просят...", она моментально просекла ситуацию, посмотрела на свои игрушки, на икону, сложила ладошки и говорит: "Боженька! Помоги мне убрать игрушки..." так театрально, трогательно....




> С началом февраля!


Спасибо! уже весна не за горами...зима нас радовала обилием снега, думаю еще в феврале будет, а то у меня ковер в снегу не чищенный, не вываленный...То снег сильно мокрый, то снег сильно в морозе...это отмазки мужа от чистки ковра))) А я его сама не дотащу, а то давно бы уже управилась.



> попал в тупик – не будь идиотом


А я сначала прочитала, не тупик а "бутик"))) думаю, ну точно! с такими ценами в бутике нечего делать)))

----------

JaneVl (01.02.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Тань,* и тебе надо дочкины высказывания записывать! Даже сейчас по памяти восстановить. С годами некоторые воспоминания теряются)

----------


## Танюша35

Добрый вечерок всей корзинке! Даже и не знаю к кому и как обратиться...обратилась к инету..нет не могущественен он...ничего интересного. А проблемка такая, может у кого внуки или дети делали проект про космос? Моя дочь, притащила из школы тему "Космос. НЛО"...вот порылась и всякую чушь начиталась...если честно я ко всякого рода инопланетным разумам отношусь скептически, точней вообще никак не отношусь! А вот что написать в докладе/проекте понятия не имею. Ну вначале конечно тра-та-та, что космос всегда влечет человечество своей тайной, про звезды и всякие планеты, что много мифов и легенд сложено с давних времен о космосе. А вот про пришельцев не знаю как писать...и главное что? варианты в инете: это дети-индиго, эти НЛО воруют детей и женщин (бред какой-то), ну что наука уфология есть...Может кто подскажет? ребенок в 3-ем классе...мозг сломала уже))) поделку делаем - ракету! потом скину фотку.

----------


## JaneVl

привет, *Тань,* я сейчас как раз иду в гости к учительнице начальных классов. Спрошу у неё. Но, по-моему, тема как-то некорректно детям дана и обозначена. Впрочем? по дороге подумаю и напишу) В любом случае? если это единственный вариант темы, то во второй части про нло и написать , как про неопознанные летающие объекты. Про гипотезы и разичные волны интереса к данной теме) Именно этим наука уфология и занимается UFO (unknown flying object) В общем, ещё напишу!

----------


## Танюша35

> тема как-то некорректно детям дана и обозначена.


Евгения! Спасибо огромное за отклик! Это микротема про НЛО - "Инопланетная резиденция", а общий проект "Космос" ко Дню Космонавтики делают, но до 9.02 сдать нужно оказывается. Покопаюсь в домашних книжных энциклопедиях еще.

----------


## JaneVl

> Евгения! Спасибо огромное за отклик! Это микротема про НЛО - "Инопланетная резиденция", а общий проект "Космос" ко Дню Космонавтики делают, но до 9.02 сдать нужно оказывается. Покопаюсь в домашних книжных энциклопедиях еще.


*Да, Тань,* я сейчас у нескольких наших учителей начальных классов спросила - все они подтвердили, что темы с точно таким звучание не было. Но если как микротема, то тогда возможно сообщение об этой гипотезе, либо, как я поняла по названию "Инопланетная резиденция", можно пустить в ход и соственную фантазию. Может быть, вам вообще в виде комиксов свой рассказ сделать?

----------


## Танюша35

> в виде комиксов


Спасибо за идею, буду думать...

----------


## JaneVl

*Спокойной ночи жителям Флудристана!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8487636.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

Барановская Наталья (02.02.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Доброе утро, с Днем сурка, и пусть он нам предскажет скорую весну!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8498940.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

mar16 (02.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Доброе утро, с Днем сурка, и пусть он нам предскажет скорую весну!


Доброго дня всем.  

Нас Сурок сегодня порадовал - на улице теплынь)) Сколько градусов не знаю, не глянула на градусник, но мне было даже немного жарко))

Приключениями меня эти выходные обделили ( ну и слава Богу!), вчера сходила сделала очередной отпадный маникюр. Мастер, к которой я хожу,закончила художественную академию, рисует  великолепно,  а вот своё призвание нашла в татуировках и  ногтях :Grin:  Но то что она делает -  каждый раз шедевр! Я месяц хожу - все разглядывают красоту, потом удалять жалко. Но каждый раз жду - что же нового мы с ней придумаем?)) 
На татуировки к ней очередь на пол года расписана! Я даже не предполагала, что столько желающих сделать себе тату!!!  Я как-то не очень к этому отношусь. Хотя, видела её работы - просто произведения искусства!  
И что мне нравится в ней, она отговаривает людей, если видит, что это человеку не пойдёт или совсем молоденьких девочек от глупостей. 





> притащила из школы тему "Космос. НЛО"..


А для меня это очень интересная тема! Есть столько удивительных фактов про космос и Вселенную.  И это прекрасная возможность узнать с ребёнком что-то новое! 
А что касается НЛО я бы с исторической точки зрения рассмотрела этот вопрос. Те привела те факты, что указывают на присутствие НЛО на Земле в древности. И потом о людях, которые изучают сейчас это всё. 
И в качестве вывода, что-нибудь типа того, что если ты этого не видел, это не значит, что это не существует! 

Я понимаю, что в третьем классе надо всё кратенько и доступно, но тем не менее есть чем заинтересовать детей! ( и не только)


Таня Курочка, рада тебя видеть! Я понимаю, что эмоции бабушки переполняют...,но как в санатории-то отдохнула?))

----------

JaneVl (02.02.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Юль, привет!* У вас сейчас световой день сколько длится?

----------


## Северяночка

> Юль, привет! У вас сейчас световой день сколько длится?


Привет, на 31 января  - 5 часов. Прибывает очень быстро. Так что  сегодня уже явно побольше будет))) В среднем в день на 40 минут.

----------


## Танюша35

> в третьем классе надо всё кратенько и доступно, но тем не менее есть чем заинтересовать дете


Спасибки! тему можно конечно развернуть, но тут прям проектами замучали...теперь еще и к 23.02 нужен проект "Кто нас защищает?" и про этот НЛО, и остальные уроки тоже не отменяли, и тренировки...ваще жесть! Естественно ребенок сам этого не сделает, родители будут делать.

----------


## Курица

> как в санатории-то отдохнула?))


[IMG]http://*********ru/8457813.jpg[/IMG] 
отдохнула я хорошо,Юля.
 Снежное безмолвие, минимум общения (специально общение с окружающими свела к минимуму, я так люблю делать в санаториях... :Yes4: )
В пятницу вечером на 2 выходных (когда не  было процедур) я уехала к подруге, которая живет близко к санаторию, два дня и три ночи мы общались))))-стаж нашей дружбы-с 1979 года-но в последнее время виделись не часто...
Кстати, она тоже ведет праздники!!!!!!!!!!Именно она приезжала, чтобы провести мой юбилей.
Вместе с нею я посетила имение кн.Гагарина, там Ирина проводила выездную регистрацию
[IMG]http://*********ru/8483415.jpg[/IMG]

----------

JaneVl (02.02.2016), Северяночка (03.02.2016)

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********ru/8457814.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## JaneVl

*Тань,* первое впечатление, что фоты такие умиротворенные)

----------


## Гумочка

> вчера сходила сделала очередной отпадный маникюр.


А вот я как-то побаиваюсь делать какой-либо маникюр кроме гигиенического... не представляю как будут мне шлифовать ногти, "влезать" в структуру ногтей... Но на девчонках нравится, особенно, если аккуратно сделан, не сильно бросается в глаза "бугорок" от геля на ногтях... 




> Нас Сурок сегодня порадовал - на улице теплынь))


А я сегодня хотела сфотать первые жёлтые цветочки в моём полисаднике и похвастаться вам, но телефон "сдох", не захотел фотать... завтра постараюсь порадовать вас.
Спросонья согласилась сегодня на проведение вечера встречи выпускников для разношерстно-разновозрастной компании... хозяйка кафе с утра пораньше позвонила мне, видимо, чтобы я со сна не слишком думала... ну, а я взяла и согласилась! Где наша не пропадала!

----------

JaneVl (02.02.2016), Северяночка (03.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> отдохнула я хорошо,Юля.


Это правильно! А то некоторые отдыхать совсем не умеют))





> но тут прям проектами замучали...


Надо поговорить об этом с учителем. Хотя, понимаю, что переубедить почти невозможно... у них " планы-сроки" :Yes4:  Вот и приходится детям всё делать  " на скорую руку", " спустя рукава"  и т.д., не вникая, не углубляясь , не интересуясь... А зачем, спрашивается, тогда? 




> "влезать" в структуру ногтей...


 :Nono:  Что ты, Леночка! Сейчас совсем другие технологии! Твой ноготь совсем не травмируется, а защищается специальным составом.  У меня так укрепились только. Но я делаю не наращивание, как многие делают, а долгосрочное покрытие . 




> я сегодня хотела сфотать первые жёлтые цветочки в моём полисаднике и похвастаться вам,


Этого очень ждём! Будешь первой весенней ласточкой :Tender: 





> Спросонья согласилась сегодня на проведение вечера встречи выпускников для разношерстно-разновозрастной компании... хозяйка кафе с утра пораньше позвонила мне, видимо, чтобы я со сна не слишком думала... ну, а я взяла и согласилась! Где наша не пропадала!


Справишься, конечно! 

Я вот тоже взялась за необычную для меня работу. И хочу попросить помощи-совета, если у кого есть опыт (думаю,  те. кто работает в школе)) ). 
Надо написать сценарий к празднику труда. При этом посвятить его 20- летию СНГ... Более того, представить конкретные специальности и связать их с конкретной страной. В голове пока хаос)) Единственная светлая мысль, которая может  всё это объединить -  ВДНХ.  Как-то через неё всё связать...
И если у кого-то есть какие-то материалы по дружбе народов или что-то о труде, буду очень признательна за помощь! 
Пойду я ещё в других темах помощи поспрошаю.... :Yes4: 

Всем хорошего дня и светлого настроения!

----------


## Танюша35

> поговорить об этом с учителем.


Учитель говорит: "Школа дает минимум знаний! Остальное-сами!" Программа образовательная такая в стране действует, направлена на поиск информации и на её обработку, ребенок должен знать где и как искать. А еще всякие программы для выноса мозга детям "по Занкову", "Перспекиива", "Школа России" и проч...



> к празднику труда. При этом посвятить его 20- летию СНГ...


Ого тема...мало радостного было в это время. Я маленькая была но помню ваучеры, карточки, талоны, пустые полки, длиные очереди, колготки с вытянутыми коленками...Это прям надо пройтись по "вехам 20-летия СНГ", за что-то значимое зацепиться. Удачи в нелегком труде!!! Только подбодрить смогу!)))

----------


## JaneVl

*Юль,* подумаю. Наверное, здесь подразумевается информация о празднике, как он в до СНГ период проходил, а СНГ со специальностями подтянуть к дате?

А про специальности - возми те новые, что за 20 лет возникли, да у тебя нверняка и знакомые с такими специальностями есть. Устрой мешанину и буковок, чтобы догадаличь. что за специальности. Какую-то подтяни к школе - чтобы можно было что-то типа небольшой практической работы в данном напрвлении сделать. Устрой викторинку по кадрам из кино, гле про новые специалисты...Не забудь про те специальности условно старые, что были кочегары и т.д.
пусть у тебя всем этим(праздником) заведует сисадмин - от его имени все экускурсы проводить.
Пословицы с трудом и перевертыши.
По песням-прфессиям старым и новым пронестись можно(как викторина) и что-то спеть
Необычные цпециальности у Лены В в её сундучке материал был выставлен.

А в конце чтонить типа легкого теста и вывод, что самая гл. специальность - это быть востребованным и реалтзованным)))

*Конфуций говорил:* "Найти себе работу по душе, и тебе не придется работать ни единого дня."

*Доброе утро, Страна Флудористания!*

----------

Северяночка (03.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Только подбодрить смогу!)))


 И за это спасибо :Yes4: 





> Наверное, здесь подразумевается информация о празднике, как он в до СНГ период проходил, а СНГ со специальностями подтянуть к дате?


Нет, Жень, не так. 20 лет СНГ в этом году. В этой школе весь год был посвящён этой тематике. Школа не обычная -  восьмого типа, т.е для коррекционных деток. Там в основном трудовое воспитание преподают. Есть несколько направлений - слесарное дело, столярное, обувное, штукатур-маляр, швейное и обслуживающий труд. 
Я тут сделала презентацию для предмета " Обслуживающий труд", так что вникла в вопрос достаточно глубоко. И теперь вот меня попросили  написать сценарий. Это  итоговый праздник года, городского уровня. Надо чтобы каждую специальность представила национальность из СНГ. Само представление будут делать преподы, а мне вступление, подводки, музыкальные номера продумать. Ну и общую тему.  
Не могу вспомнить ни одной песни про труд в целом :Meeting:  надо что-то эффектное на начало. Думаю, начать именно с дружбы народов и что именно труд объединяет. Рабочее название сценария " ВДНХ - единство в труде". 
Кстати, кто-нибудь знает, ВДНХ ещё есть? 
И хочу связать ремесло с искусством, в том плане, что именно талант и наследие народного творчества вдохновляет ремесленников на создание шедевров и  в таком духе.... 
И тут уже к каждой специальности подвести  какой-то творческий номер национальный. 
Бред, наверное, да? Всё притянуто за уши и никакой логики..... :Tu:  

Ладно, главное  - красиво начать! Может , какую-нибудь песню о дружбе? Что-то крутится в голове, поймать не могу. Кто помнит, раньше праздник в школах был  15 республик - 15 сестёр? Вот от туда бы что-нибудь)))

----------


## Ольгия

> песни про труд в целом


Всем привет! Вот про профессии: космонавт, футболист, врач, музыкант, а последний куплет - Все профессии важны.
А вот и первая привязка: Казахстан - это Байконур = космонавт.
http://rghost.ru/65F7ycvP9

----------

Северяночка (03.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Кстати, кто-нибудь знает, ВДНХ ещё есть?


Сама себе отвечу))) Есть!  Нашла кучу картинок с видами и конкретно павильоны тех стран, что мне нужны. Правда, некоторые с припиской ССР, т.к. современные либо на ремонте, либо нет совсем. Но тем не менее, уже что-то для  виртуальной прогулке по ВДНХ есть))  
Всё-таки очень красивое место! Жалко, что не видела его в детстве. Потому что современная архитектура немного нарушила общий ансамбль, мне так кажется.

----------


## JaneVl

*Всем добрый вечер!*

*Юль,* песню объединяющую не придумала, но, может быть, чтонить сочинить на известную мелодию, например, пеню Леонтьева "Скоро, очень скоро мы построим город" или чтонить типа этого?

У нас метут снега, а потому "Дом по крышу замело"...Так я напевала бегая почти что 2 часа с лопатой, убирая снежог в кучи)))

Сегодня муж уехал в больницы, а потому и снега сразу же активизировались, чтобы задать работу некоторым персоналиям)))

----------

Северяночка (06.02.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

Доброй ночи, мои дорогие. Никак не могу предоставить вам фото своих цветуёчков, руки не доходят... А жара продолжает "мордовать", сегодня было +15! Обещают небольшое похолодание... 
Налепила вареничков с творогом, смазала масличком, добавила сметанки... м-м-м-м-м!!! 
Девчонки, ну и я обращусь к вам за идейками... К 8 марта я надумала на своей основной работе отойти от традиционных концертных программ и сделать музыкально-литературный вечер, посвящённый образу женщины в кино... ведь у нас Год кино, как-никак. Может, ваши светлые головушки посетят мысли мне в помощь? Буду рада! А ещё я поддалась на уговоры нашей директрисы ДК и согласилась вести танцевальный кружок (на 0,5 ставки). Никак не можем заманить к нам в село хореографа, а от этого страдают наши концерты, дети хотят выступать на сцене, а некому ставить с ними номера... Интернет мне в помощь! Сейчас штудирую соответствующую литературу, готовлюсь к первому занятию. Пока просто будем делать небольшую разминочку и ставить простенькие номера. Как-то так...

----------

JaneVl (04.02.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Лена,* удачи тебе в новых начинаниях. Плюс 15 - это очень тепло! А по поводу женских образов - посмотри у Лены Ведьмы, и можешь даже обратиться к ней стакой просьбой! думаю, что многим это пригодится!

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138508

----------


## Курица

> посмотри у Лены Ведьмы, и можешь даже обратиться к ней стакой просьбой! думаю, что многим это пригодится!


Лена уехала на 2 месяца на вахту-в Ямбург! :Meeting:

----------


## Гумочка

> Лена, удачи тебе в новых начинаниях.


Спасибо, Женёк!

----------


## JaneVl

*Спокойной ночи, страна Флудористания, и сладких снов о скором лете!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8583110.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

Гумочка (05.02.2016), Северяночка (06.02.2016)

----------


## Яна31

Девочки , мне очень нравится песня в современной обработке " У нас молодых , впереди года и дней золотых много для труда , наши руки не для скуки для любви сердца ...." Сразу настроение поднимается .А провести может попробовать 
танцы разных народов 
пословицы и поговорки о труде
народные песни на языке оригинала, пусть поугадывают какой народ поёт 
можно показать на слайдах или картинках форменную одежду разных профессий , пусть угадывают и расскажут почему по их мнению именно эта рабочая одежда необходима при данной профессии .
Это так на вскидку , а может я неправильно формат праздника поняла ?

----------

Северяночка (06.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> но, может быть, чтонить сочинить на известную мелодию, например, пеню Леонтьева "Скоро, очень скоро мы построим город" или чтонить типа этого?


Подумаю, Жень! Спасибо :Aga:  




> мне очень нравится песня в современной обработке " У нас молодых ,


А вот эту я что-то не помню, найду, послушаю!




> пословицы и поговорки о труде


Это у них каждый год бывает. Так как праздник ежегодный. Вот мне для примера дали сценарий двух летней давности называется  " Наш славный город мастеров". Там и загадки, и пословицы)))




> народные песни на языке оригинала, пусть поугадывают какой народ поёт


А вот эта идея мне понравилась! Я  думала, как бы загадать народ, который будет представлять каждая мастерская.  А так  по песне пусть угадывают.




> можно показать на слайдах или картинках форменную одежду разных профессий , пусть угадывают и расскажут почему по их мнению именно эта рабочая одежда необходима при данной профессии .


Это, к сожалению, не пойдёт. Потому что они представляют конкретно свои профессии.Там есть слесарная, обувная, швейная, столярная мастерские, обслуживающий труд и штукатур-маляр. Моя задача это мастерские представить и  как-то связать с одной из стран СНГ! Вот это самое сложное. 

В целом, картинка праздника у меня сложилась. Всё-таки это будет прогулка по ВДНХ. Я уже расписала оформление зала, коридора и вэлком-зону продумала.  И для начала решила рассказать о народных ремёслах России. Вчера весь день изучала, смотрела всё по этой теме. ( Могу небольшую диссертацию защитить :Grin: ).  И знаете, такая гордость берёт за наш народ!!!! Какую красоту делают люди. И что радует, сохраняют и передают все умения и традиции. Вот об этом и буду говорить!  А потом пойдём по павильонам стран .... 

Я, наверное, уже заколебала своим сценариям,да? :Blush2:  





> К 8 марта я надумала на своей основной работе отойти от традиционных концертных программ и сделать музыкально-литературный вечер, посвящённый образу женщины в кино..


Вот эта тема мне тоже нравиться! 




> согласилась вести танцевальный кружок (на 0,5 ставки)


Успехов в новом начинании!!!


Девочки, а кто-нибудь был в Крыму? Что-то у меня возникла идея туда на лето поехать. Конкретно в Феодосию, пляжи мне там понравились)))


Всем хорошего дня. Кто работает - адекватных и благодарных клиентов :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> А вот эта идея мне понравилась! Я думала, как бы загадать народ, который будет представлять каждая мастерская. А так по песне пусть угадывают.


Юля, привет.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Северяночка (06.02.2016), Яна31 (06.02.2016)

----------


## Яна31

> Девочки, а кто-нибудь был в Крыму? Что-то у меня возникла идея туда на лето поехать. Конкретно в Феодосию, пляжи мне там понравились)))


Крым -моя любовь . Феодосия отличный курорт для детей с заболеваниями опорно двигательного аппарата .Очень много инвалидов колясочников с родителями . Море мелкое и пляж песчаный , самое оно для них . Я туда не езжу , а вы смотрите сами .
Я влюблена в ЮБК -Алушта и прилегающие территории .Природа красивенная , это уже не степь а горы и пальмы .Пляжи галечные и вода поэтому кристально чистая . Экскурсий море , рядом Ялта , дворцы , канатка и многое другое .Вот тут я и рассказать и посоветовать могу .




> Они ТОЧНО не догадаются по песне, что за язык...
> И


С этими детьми конечно очень сложно , всё вы правильно написали , но я так поняла что там и взрослые будут , могут подсказывать .Тем более не обязательно прямо первый же ответ должен быть в точку , пусть гадают .Я работала с такими детьми и сейчас с некоторыми из них контактирую в их уже взрослом возрасте .Это надо по месту смотреть .Северяночка , напиши подробнее что там у тебя ?

----------

JaneVl (06.02.2016)

----------


## Яна31

Простите , ещё подумалось ....А не представить ли каждую профессию активашкой .Например пекари- просеивают муку , месят тесто , лепят пироги , сажают в печь . Обувщики -стучат молоточком , мажут клеем и тд .Движения взять самые простые и понятные каждое из них комментировать , можно весь зал подключить и музыку подобрать соответствующую .

----------


## Северяночка

Ой, девочки, я даже не знаю. 
Вести то буду не я)))  Я понимаю, что детки с особенностями, но вот сценарий читала, просто, конечно, но  ничего так... 

Там же не только детки будут. Много приглашенных гостей. Про ремёсла много говорить не буду, упор на картинки с проектора, думаю будет интересно. 
Насчёт песен посоветуюсь с педагогами, что они скажут. Хотя жалко будет, идея хорошая. 




> Пляжи галечные


А мне вот именно этого не хочется. Хочу песочек))). А в Феодосии  как сам город? Есть парки, развлекательные места? думаю с экскурсиями там тоже  хорошо))

Тань, Курочка, а ты общалась с такими детками сама?

----------


## Курица

> Тань, Курочка, а ты общалась с такими детками сама?


Если бы не общалась-не писала,Юля...прошла бы мимо-и всё...
В нашем сиротском учреждении воспитываются и учатся в школах города  разные дети- и с нормой интеллекта, и с ЗПР - это 7 вид. Но как только ребенок не может "брать" программу совсем-его через ОПМПК выводят в школу 8 вида. И он от нас уезжает...поэтому я ЗНАЮ не по рассказам, ЧТО это за дети!


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Курица

> Ой, девочки, я даже не знаю.
> Вести то буду не я)))


Если вести будешь не ты, а человек, с ними работающий, он упростит твой сценарий до неузнаваемости-поверь!

----------


## Яна31

> А в Феодосии как сам город? Есть парки, развлекательные места?


В Феодосии как в ГрЭции , есть всё .И экскурсий так же полно . Просто я люблю другой климат и другую , более богатую природу .Ты в Крыму , вообще не была ? Тебе обязательно понравится , возьми экскурсии в Ялту , Воронцовский дворец , Ласточкино гнездо , Канатная дорога . Севастополь потрясающий город .Рассмотри для отдыха посёлки рядом с Севастополем : Учкуевка , Николаевка , Кача .Там песок и Севас рядом , можно хоть каждый день гулять . Опять же Бахчисарай рядом -Ханский дворец и мужской монастырь прямо в горе вырублен .Ты что больше любишь , город или деревню ?Я люблю отдыхать в самом центре тусовки , чтобы набережная огромная ,всё сверкало вокруг .А сестра моя ездит в деревеньки небольшие ....и тишина и море .Тебя куда тянет ?

----------


## Яна31

Да , ещё самое важное : В Феодосии вдоль ВСЕГО моря идёт железная дорога через которую ежедневно надо переходить несколько раз .Во многих местах переходить запрещено и стоят заборы и решетки .Я там ни разу не отдыхала , а вот проездом была часто , всегда впечатлялась как народ с детьми и надувными кругами в одних трусах через пути снуёт . Нет , это не для меня перед поездами бегать . Хотя сейчас поездов намного меньше . Посмотри в инете фотки , так и набирай : Феодосия железная дорога вдоль моря .

----------


## Северяночка

> В Феодосии вдоль ВСЕГО моря идёт железная дорога через которую ежедневно надо переходить


О! А вот это серьёзный аргумент... 
Посмотрели карту, дом, который присмотрели, действительно недалеко от дороги! 
Ян, спасибо за предупреждение! Буду искать другие варианты.  В Крыму не была. Планирую с мужем дней на 20-25, а потом семья вся подтянется - 20 человек компания , дней на 10 ещё. Так что надо серьёзно подойти к выбору места...

----------


## Яна31

Юля , посмотри Николаевку , Качу , Учкуевку .Большие пляжи песочные , частный сектор .Севастополь для потусить рядом . И не бронируй дом на весь срок .Бронируй на неделю , а там выбирай на месте на любой вкус . Мы никогда не бронировали заранее , выбор огромный и цены совсем другие чем по интернету, да и обмануть могут .Не ведись на предложения на вокзалах и у таксистов , только сама приезжаешь на место и тебя окружает толпа . Озвучиваешь СВОИ условия подробно , оставляешь кого то с вещами и едешь смотреть . А лучше просто пройтись по улицам и самой посмотреть где тихо и море рядом . На всех заборах таблички о сдаче жилья , заходи , смотри , выбирай . 
ВсЁ сил моих нет , как же я хочу в любимый Крым , 2 года уже не была .У нас раньше на автобусе было ночь и там .На поезде из Харькова билет в 400 рублей купе был .Теперь только вспоминать как по 3 раза за лето мотались .Теперь 3 дня лесом , потом тундрой , потом на переправе шторм ... Растравила ты мне Юля душу . Завидую ...

----------


## JaneVl

*Доброе утро, страна Флудористания!*

Пусть начало новой недели принесет желание творить и вытворять!

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8547907m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Гумочка

> Пусть начало новой недели принесет желание творить и вытворять!


Спасибо, Женёк! Практически, вытворяла весь день! А вечерком супчик с фрикадельками сварила! Мммм... пальчики оближешь! Фрикадельки это ж, практически, котлеты наши родные, флудористанские!

----------


## oga

Доброе утро всем.Как же я давно не забегала к вам.Сегодня не могла не забежать на минутку.Поздравить мою первую подругу на форуме, Танюшу Борисенко с Днем рождения.
[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/4f8470c84bcf528c9a9c6060f158b1eeb25ce0237625894.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Суперстар (09.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Пусть начало новой недели принесет желание творить и вытворять!


Очень нужное пожелание! Присоединяюсь :Yes4:  




> Фрикадельки это ж, практически, котлеты наши родные, флудористанские!


 Запах которых уже почти здесь забыли.... :Tu: 
А у меня доча в субботу зразы сделала. Первый раз :Grin:  Очень достойно получилось. 


А сегодня нас накрыл морозец ! -38 с северным ветерком, ощущается как -51 :Blink:   Но зато!!!!!!!!!!!! Я сегодня увидела СОЛНЫШКО :Yahoo:  Девочки, уже не отблески, не розовое небо, а прям сам круг :Tender:  Это уже почти весна...............

----------


## JaneVl

Привет обитателям Флудристана!

Пусть день будет ярким, как эта неведомая))) зимняя птица, что любит позировать!

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8601856m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

Гумочка (09.02.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> А у меня доча в субботу зразы сделала. Первый раз Очень достойно получилось.


Я их тоже люблю! Вчера осталось немного фарша, на ужин сделаю тефтельки в соусе и кашку хочу пшённую... я её очень люблю! Вообще, я люблю каши и своих "подсадила" на них... 



> Но зато!!!!!!!!!!!! Я сегодня увидела СОЛНЫШКО


пРаздравляю тебя! Значит, скоро ВЕСНА! А я вечерком всё же выставлю наши "зимние" фотки.

----------


## Курица

> Поздравить мою первую подругу на форуме, Танюшу Борисенко с Днем рождения.


перевожу с Олюшкиного на флудористанский  :Derisive: -День Рождения у Тани СуперСтар!

_Татьяна, я тоже присоединяюсь к Олиным поздравлениям.
День рождения после 35, увы, зачастую, нежданный праздник))))Но это день, который подарил тебя миру и твоим близким, с этим я тебя и поздравляю. С ТВОИМ Новым Годом!!!
Здоровья, сил на всё, что задумано, приятных эмоций, связанных с обожаемой внучечкой, счастья семейного, поддержки мужа...Маленьких, каждодневных радостей!!!!!!!_
[img]http://*********ru/8615274.jpg[/img]

----------

Суперстар (09.02.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Пусть день будет ярким, как эта неведомая))) зимняя птица, что любит позировать!


Практически, таким этот день и случился, спасибо, Женёк!




> А я вечерком всё же выставлю наши "зимние" фотки.


[img]http://*********ru/8630428.jpg[/img]

Это вид из моего рабочего окна на Администрацию. Вот такая весенняя погода стоит у нас в феврале!
Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ!

----------

JaneVl (09.02.2016), Суперстар (10.02.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Это вид из моего рабочего окна на Администрацию. Вот такая весенняя погода стоит у нас в феврале!


обалдеть!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Лена...это же как растениям-то жить???

----------


## Суперстар

Олечка-оga, Танюша-Курочка, спасибо за поздравление! Девочки мои флудористанские, угощайтесь  
 Извините, что мало пишу. Но я рядом... Заканчиваю через пару дней свою новую вышивку бисерную. Наверно, многим известно чувство, что, ну, не оторваться от любимого занятия. Еще один рядок, еще... Картину 27 см на 38 см вышила за 3 недели, правда, пришлось посидеть каждый день не один  и даже не 2 часа. Теперь у меня три картины такого размера и надо подобрать под каждую рамку. Когда все это окончательно сделаю, обязательно покажу.
 Юля-Северянка, с первым солнышком тебя!!! Я еще не привыкла, что здесь всю зиму оно сияет и никуда не исчезает

----------

JaneVl (10.02.2016), Северяночка (10.02.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Всем доброе утро!*

*Танечка,**Суперстар*,  с Днем Рождения тебя! 

Творческого вдохновения, радости общения, новых удивительных вышитых картин, гармонии, тепла, здоровья обязательно и взаимопонимания с близкими тебе по духу людьми!

Принесла в подарок мечтательно-романтический ролик*"Кто понял жизнь, тот не спешит")))*

----------

Суперстар (10.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> перевожу с Олюшкиного на флудористанский -День Рождения у Тани СуперСтар!


Вот! Теперь всё понятно!!!

*Танечка! Хоть и с опозданием, но от всей души поздравляю с днём рождения! Пусть жизнь не устаёт удивлять и радость находит тебя каждый день*




> Девочки мои флудористанские, угощайтесь


Спасибо за такое милое угощение!





> Юля-Северянка, с первым солнышком тебя!!! Я еще не привыкла, что здесь всю зиму оно сияет и никуда не исчезает


Спасибо! Хорошо, что ты меня понимаешь)))  Остальным, наверное,  трудно оценить всю радость и значимость  события  :Meeting: 





> Принесла в подарок мечтательно-романтический ролик


 :Tender:  


Всем доброго дня! 
А я вместо того, чтобы писать сценарий, "сижу в Крыму "  :Grin:  Уже столько  всего пересмотрела!!! На большую компанию трудно найти оказывается . Но вот на 5-7 человек есть чудесные домики!!! И на двоих тоже  нашла прекрасное место - Кипарисовая усадьба. Нам с Сашей очень понравилось. 

Всё. Я дала себе обещание написать  в Флудилке и заняться сценарием. Два час минимум!!!  Пожелайте удачи в  выполнении собственного обещания :Aga: 

Ушла.

----------

JaneVl (10.02.2016), Суперстар (10.02.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (13.02.2016)

----------


## mar16

Здравствуйте!
Таню Суперстар - с прошедшим днем рождения!



> Девочки, а кто-нибудь был в Крыму? Что-то у меня возникла идея туда на лето поехать. Конкретно в Феодосию, пляжи мне там понравились)))


Юля, я в Крыму везде была...Феодосия - крупный порт. поэтому и море там грязновато...А вокруг Феодосии песчаные пляжи...Но это уже живешь в селе, дорога к морю- перейти трассу, по которой мчатся машины с парома на паром (очень загруженная трасса)...И моя практика показала, что очень врут в интернете о своих домах и месторасположении.... На место приезжаешь - и определяешься...просто я стараюсь подешевле отдохнуть, с минимум удобств, в конце августа и не нужен кондиционер....А в июле-августе уже проблемно без него...
Юля, напиши в личку, чего хочешь, с кем едешь (есть ли дети?), когда едешь, посоветую...Пляжи песчаные есть и в Евпатории, там очень хорошо, и Севастополь, Бахчисарай недалеко...

----------

Северяночка (10.02.2016), Суперстар (10.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Пожелайте удачи в выполнении собственного обещания


Всё получилось! Добросовестно  прозанималась сценарием больше двух часов!  Насобирала кучу материала, но помня ваши , Таня с Яной, советы, всё стараюсь упростить. 

И студентам спасибо, что не отвлекали меня! 

Так что я с чувством выполненного долга  отправляюсь домой....

----------


## Северяночка

> Юля, напиши в личку


Ага.. напиши...  :Meeting:  Убираться иногда надо в личном кабинетике  :Aga:  

Так как не достучалась к тебе в личку, пишу здесь :

Мы едем очень большой компанией - 10 взрослых и 8 детей  - От 11 лет и младше, двое годовалых. И ещё собака с нами - золотистый ретривер. Вот такая у нас большая семья - это мы ( 4 сестры) решили маме подарок сделать к 70летию и собраться все вместе. Все едут из разных городов, так что нам по сути не принципиально куда))) 
Феодосию выбрали за песочек и красивые виды. Отзывы тоже читала  не плохие. Но если ты не советуешь, то я прислушаюсь к твоему мнению. Яна в флудилке  говорила про железную дорогу. Но тут тоже отзывы разные - кто-то говорил, что её совсем не заметно, кто-то был не доволен)) 
Как угадать? 
Так что рекомендации знающего человека очень к стати!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.03.2016)

----------


## oga

> День Рождения у Тани СуперСтар!


Вот как влияет долгое отсутствие на память.Даже Забыла, что на форуме Таня СуперСтар. :Smile3: 



> Вот такая весенняя погода стоит у нас в феврале!
> Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ!


У нас точно такая же.Тепло.Сегодня+17.
Всем доброго дня.Заканчивается обед.Уже прибежали дети.

----------

Суперстар (10.02.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> обалдеть!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Лена...это же как растениям-то жить???


Растения-то ладно, а вот бедные люди! У моего Паши давление с ума сходит от таких колебаний...
Всем привет! *Танюшу-Суперстар с ДНЮШЕЧКОЙ!* Чёт, я пролетела мимо и забыла пРаздравить!
Сижу, готовлюсь к первому занятию в кружке... волнительно как-то...

----------

Суперстар (10.02.2016)

----------


## KAlinchik

*Северяночка*, Юльчик, привет!
 в Феодоссии живут наши форумчане Макс и Лена, очень отзывчивые люди, Лена, к тому же. занимается арендой квартир на лето.
 стукнись мне в ВК, я скину тебе ссылки на них

----------

Северяночка (11.02.2016)

----------


## KAlinchik

*Суперстар*, Танюша, дорогая! с днем рождения! пусть все твои мечты сбудутся и все будет хорошо!!!!!!!!!!
всего самого самого наилучшего)

----------

Суперстар (10.02.2016)

----------


## Суперстар

Девоньки мои хорошие, спасибо за поздравления, очень-очень приятно!
У нас снег полежал пару дней и почти растаял. Если народ заговорил про Крым и отдых, значит скоро лето :Grin:  
  Варюшка начала понемногу разговаривать, так забавно. Мы же по скайпу в основном общаемся. Только включаю скайп, она уже кричит:"Диди, бизя!" Это чтобы дедушка ей показал двух игрушечных обезьян. У них такое суровое выражение мордочки, что она их боится. Но все равно хочет на них смотреть, они для нее как фильмы-ужастики.
  А еще каждый сеанс связи у нас заканчивается танцами. Просит включить музыку  и вытанцовывает нам минут по 15 :Grin:

----------

JaneVl (10.02.2016), sa-sha76 (13.02.2016), Курица (10.02.2016), Северяночка (11.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Сижу, готовлюсь к первому занятию в кружке... волнительно как-то...


Это к танцевальному, да? Когда у тебя  премьера?))) тебе может помочь чем? У меня как-никак дома личный  балетмейстер и хореограф есть :Grin: 
В любом случае - удачи! 


Девочки! КАК МНОГО наша Наташа (*mar16*, ) знает про Крым!!!! Ей запросто можно  выпустить экскурсионный путеводитель :Ok:  Мне прямо хочется побывать во всех местах, про которые она рассказал... Надеюсь, у меня будет такая возможность. Конечно, не за один приезд)))
Спасибо, Наташенька !!!!






> Сегодня+17.


-38....

----------


## Гумочка

> -38....


Капец...




> Варюшка начала понемногу разговаривать, так забавно.


Наш Иван-Царевич уже тоже лопочет. Всё понять можно, может уже изъясняться простыми предложениями: "Будю цЯй пить!" "Сюп будю кусять" "Будю патки игать" (Буду в прятки играть)... ну и в том же духе.

*Курица*, Тань на твоей аве, наверное, фрагмент "Пляски под дудку учителя"? Почему-то, у меня такая ассоциация...
У нас ветерок подул, наверное, принесёт похолодание.

Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ!



> Когда у тебя премьера?)))


Премьера была сегодня! За ужином даже выпили коньячка за мой дебют! 




> тебе может помочь чем? У меня как-никак дома личный балетмейстер и хореограф есть


Точно! А я забыла про твоего Катёнка! Ты, знаешь, Юльчик, у меня проблему составляет вот какой момент... обыскала Интернет в поисках видео для таких вот новичков как я... начало занятия, разминка, растяжка, правильное положение рук/ног (позиции), отдельные фигуры танцев (в основном русских)... Информации много, но это всё теория, а мне бы посмотреть азы на видео, как это правильно делать... Может, Катёнок знает, где поискать, кинет пару проверенных ссылок...

----------

sa-sha76 (13.02.2016), Суперстар (12.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Доброго дня, девочки!




> Может, Катёнок знает, где поискать, кинет пару проверенных ссылок...


Леночка, Катёнок , к  сожалению, не знает таких ссылок. Но она готова помочь тебе и сделать видео уроки для тебя сама. Правда, так как она сейчас в декрете, показать сможет только  сама, а не на детках. Если тебя устроит такой вариант, то запишем и вышлем))) 
Если тебя интересуют конкретные непонятные  позиции, напиши и она всё покажет. Так что не стесняйся, говори!

----------


## Гумочка

> она готова помочь тебе и сделать видео уроки для тебя сама


Ничего себе! Конечно, если её не затруднит, то я буду очень благодарна!
Всем привет!




> У нас ветерок подул, наверное, принесёт похолодание.


Нифига... опять тепло... видать, зима придёт в конце марта...

----------


## Северяночка

> если её не затруднит,


Думаю, нет)) Привет! Эл. адрес у тебя в подписи рабочий?  И если есть, напиши скайп. Потому что не знаю, как лучше будет отправить видео)))


Всем доброго утра и хорошего дня! 

Про Варёнка)))  Барышня у нас периодически очень серьёзно смотрит и взгляд такой... аж не по себе чуток)) Но молчит... И фиг знает, что думает.
Вчера с ней играли вместе с Сашей ( моим), и я говорю : Не Саша , а деда Саша. 
Варя так замерла, смотрит на меня и вдруг спрашивает - ты шутишь что ли?( И так серьёзно на меня смотрит... :Grin: ) 
И ещё. Я ей говорю, мол так нельзя делать.... Она тоже внимательно посмотрела и спрашивает - Кто тебе такое сказал?

Вот как так?  Ещё не все  простые фразы чётко выговаривает, а туда же.... :Grin: 



Всё, побежала я  собираться на работу. На улице снега навалило! Надеюсь, хотя бы тепло....Хочется пешочком пройтись

----------

sa-sha76 (13.02.2016), Джина (13.02.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.03.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Мы едем очень большой компанией - 10 взрослых и 8 детей - От 11 лет и младше, двое годовалых. И ещё собака с нами - золотистый ретривер. Вот такая у нас большая семья - это мы ( 4 сестры) решили маме подарок сделать к 70летию и собраться все вместе. Все едут из разных городов, так что нам по сути не принципиально куда))) 
> Феодосию выбрали за песочек и красивые виды. Отзывы тоже читала не плохие. Но если ты не советуешь, то я прислушаюсь к твоему мнению. Яна в флудилке говорила про железную дорогу. Но тут тоже отзывы разные - кто-то говорил, что её совсем не заметно, кто-то был не доволен)) 
> Как угадать? 
> Так что рекомендации знающего человека очень к стати!


Поздравь там мамочку от нашей семьи! Юля в Крыму мне посоветовали МЕЖВОДНОЕ. Остались очень довольны.Там куча мини-гостиниц,выбирай на вкус.Туда многие едут из за лечебной грязи,лиман имеется. http://www.mezvodnoye.ru/otdih-mezhvodnoe  Море рядом,пляж белый песок с ракушечкой,на выбор имеется роскошный скалистый берег,аж дух захватывает,отдыхающих не много,есть вся цивилизация. https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...w=1280&bih=638 Если заинтересует дам № где мы останавливались :Ok:

----------


## JaneVl

*Доброе утро, страна Флудористания!*

Крым...Тож мечтаю)

[IMG] [img]http://*********ru/8626876m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

Какие ещё планы на лето?

----------


## Северяночка

> в Крыму мне посоветовали МЕЖВОДНОЕ.


Спасибо, Тань. Я про него уже читала и думала))  Но не нашла дом на такую толпу!  

А вы в частном доме останавливались?

----------


## Курица

> Курица, Тань на твоей аве, наверное, фрагмент "Пляски под дудку учителя"? Почему-то, у меня такая ассоциация...


А вот и нет, Лен)))ГОраздо смешнее...Это фото с Вечера встречи с выпускниками. Мои дети, который 15 лет назад выпустились, пригласили меня в ресторан после вечера. У одной из них была ...электронная сигарета...ну, и я попросила меня ... :Grin:  :Blush2: научить))) ею пользоваться...Пока она показывала, на какую пимпочку нажать, один "мальчик" нажал на затвор телефона)))



> Про Варёнка))) Барышня у нас периодически очень серьёзно смотрит и взгляд такой... аж не по себе чуток)) Но молчит... И фиг знает, что думает.
> Вчера с ней играли вместе с Сашей ( моим), и я говорю : Не Саша , а деда Саша.
> Варя так замерла, смотрит на меня и вдруг спрашивает - ты шутишь что ли?( И так серьёзно на меня смотрит...)
> И ещё. Я ей говорю, мол так нельзя делать.... Она тоже внимательно посмотрела и спрашивает - Кто тебе такое сказал?
> Вот как так? Ещё не все простые фразы чётко выговаривает, а туда же....


Юля, спасибо за то, что ты это про Варю написала...потому что я сама иногда в полном ступоре от фраз Насти моей...Думаю даже иногда, не отклонение ли это??? :Blink:  Тем более что я за нею записываю(буду делать ей книгу к 1 юбилею(5 лет) в подарок)...Уж больно фразы заумные-как будто не ребенок говорит, а кто-то ей в уста вкладывает)))
Вот-из последних, вчерашних:
12/02/16
-Бабуська, ты сама виновата - обкормила Боню до отвала, и она тогда нам наблевала. И идти убирать это-бабуське Тане!
-
Играет с игрушками. Я прошу, чтоб она мне их всех представила. Начала с себя:
-Я – Анастасия Вадимовна. Это (показывает на Курочку-копилку)-Петровна Курочка пятая, (на петушка) а у него фамилия-Петрович Петя четвертый, а у него ( на светящийся брелок-козёл) -Козёл Козёлович, Игол Иголочкин –старший( это Ёжик)…
Прошу назвать имена яиц, которые с курочкой у неё в одной коробке ( :Grin: чувствуете-набор игрушек определенного формата)))???это все подарки форумчан-Курочке))),яйца от Ромашки из Ухты-сшитые и синтепоном набитые))), отвечает:
- А их имена –как хотите - они еще не вылупились, они еще яйца. Понятно?
===
Обращение к Тёме, который ходит на костылях (порвал связки на ноге): «Неповоротливенький ты наш!»
===
Сама отнесла табуретку в тёмную кухню (там не горел свет).
-Бабушка, представляешь, я прошла через тёмную кухню, поставила туда стул и вообще ни капельки не испугалась. Потому что все дети взрослеют...пауза... и превращаются в дядев…если мальчики, и в тётеф, если девочки…когда настанет время их взросления,бабуль…понятно?
===
Нацепила на себя много украшений-несколько ниток бус, на голову бусы-как диадема….на руку-браслеты…Спрашиваю, что за образ…
- Играю, что я в Париже. Потому что в Париже всегда носят костюмы, они все выступают в свою роль. А я – принцесса Жёлтой Луны, бабуль.
-Почему?
-Потому что вся яркая.
-А кто твой модельер, Насть?
(на секунду задумалась...видно-слово не так чтоб очень знакомое)
-Модельев? Сама модельев!
-А что это такое Париж?
- Подожди, бабуль. Потом. Я играю.

----------

JaneVl (13.02.2016), sa-sha76 (13.02.2016), Джина (13.02.2016), Северяночка (13.02.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (13.02.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

> Обращение к Тёме, который ходит на костылях (порвал связки на ноге): «Неповоротливенький ты наш!»


ДА.Детки наши-умнющие.
Наша Аня выдала-катается  с горки  у дома , соседский мальчик помог сесть на ледянку и подтолкнул  с горки,  она хорошо скатилась .поворачивается и кричит ему;"Спасибо ,мой дорогой  "
средняя дочка пришла домой всё это рассказывает , мы улыбаемся  ( А я часто  МУЖУ так говорю)
а Аня  отвечает;"А как же я ещё ему скажу, что я его люблю?"
вот и всё..пауза  и конечно  смех...А ТАК -ПОДМЕТИЛА  ВЕРНО ДОЧКА,НУ КАК ЕЩЁ СКАЗАТЬ ЧТО ЛЮБЛЮ?


ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ И С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ ВАС!

----------

JaneVl (13.02.2016), Джина (13.02.2016), Северяночка (13.02.2016), Суперстар (13.02.2016)

----------


## Курица

> ДА.Детки наши-умнющие.
> Наша Аня выдала-катается с горки у дома , соседский мальчик помог сесть на ледянку и подтолкнул с горки, она хорошо скатилась .поворачивается и кричит ему;"Спасибо ,мой дорогой "


 :Ok:  :Tender: 



> НУ КАК ЕЩЁ СКАЗАТЬ ЧТО ЛЮБЛЮ?


)))))))))))цитирую мою Анастасию, совсем недавно мы об этом с нею говорили)))):
06.02.2016
-Что такое любовь?
-Это когда два человека или собаки вместе, рядом. Они никогда не отстают от друг друга и никогда не отходят…Девочка –собака не отходит от мальчика-собаки. 
-А про людей?
-У людей то же самое. Понятно?
===
После просмотра программы, где участвовали мамы и папы
-Бабуль, а давай в следующей программе мой папа будет участвовать?
-Ну давай. А мама?
- А мама будет управлять папой. Потому что я еще не умею так папой управлять…потому что еще не хожу в школу…понимаешь, бабуль?
 :Taunt:

----------

JaneVl (13.02.2016), sa-sha76 (13.02.2016), Джина (13.02.2016), Суперстар (13.02.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Северяночка*, 



> Там куча мини-гостиниц,выбирай на вкус.


Мы жили в мини-гостинице,у неё 18 номеров по 2-3 и 4 места.Русская хозяйка.В № кондиционер,телек,холодильник,мебель + набор посуды в 3-х местном на 4 человека, естественно сан узел с душем,кровати с тумбочками(в них нитки с иголками) + шифоньер и комод..утюг..всё по моему...ааа стол и 4 стула рядом с номером на свежем воздухе но можно и заносить к себе Сушилка для одежды.Хозяйка убирает каждый день.ВСЁ это находится в 50 метрах от моря..Есть шикарная кухня,авто-стоянка бесплатно,но это вам без надобности. Место для барбекю и шашлыка. Ухоженный двор с морем цветов.Детский уголок.Может за 4 года появилось что то ещё :Aga:

----------


## Гумочка

> И фиг знает, что думает.


А у нас, наоборот, всё комментирует, шкодит... вчера поджарил в микроволновке мобильник... капец...




> электронная сигарета...ну, и я попросила меня ...научить)))


Ооо, ты какая у нас!!! Всё новенькое и непознанное вызывает твой живой интерес!!!




> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ И С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ ВАС!


Привет, Сашулька!
Всем приветик! У нас весна в самом разгаре!

----------

sa-sha76 (14.02.2016), Курица (14.02.2016)

----------


## Суперстар

СУрьезные девушки-малышки у нас во Флудилке. Наша Варюха только научилась несложные слова выговаривать, в предложения они еще не складываются у нее. Но тоже очень внимательно смотрит в лицо маме и, кажется, что считывает с губ ее информацию.
А Иван-царевич - исследователь  :Grin:  Телефон расплавился?  Варюха у мамы  что-нибудь из косметики уведет и быстрее убегать от нее, пока не забрали

----------


## JaneVl

*Доброе утро, Флудористан!

С праздником!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8650344m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

_Ну, а пока мы в жизни смысл искали, 
Нас дождь баюкал и лучи ласкали,

Нас ветерок весенний обвевал, 
И зяблик во всё горло распевал,

Как будто вопрошал из гущи сада: 
«Не понимаю, что ещё вам надо?» 

Лариса Миллер_

----------

Северяночка (14.02.2016), Суперстар (14.02.2016)

----------


## oga

Всем доброго дня.Всех с праздником.
Это праздник надежды в любви!!!
Валентинки — как снегири,
Красногрудые птицы зимы,
Нам несут приближенье весны
И надежду влюбленным сердцам!!!
В этот день путь открыт чудесам!!!:)


[IMG]http://f19.********info/org/156f6206ee39acb711e0a2a60fe158e15c7168238099940.jpg[/IMG]

----------

JaneVl (15.02.2016), Северяночка (14.02.2016), Суперстар (14.02.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

Всем доброе утро!

Лошадку жизнь пришпорим - и вперед, по новой неделе февраля!

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8666385.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

sa-sha76 (23.02.2016), Гумочка (15.02.2016), Северяночка (16.02.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (16.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Всем доброе утро!


Доброго! Какая классная картинка!  :Ok: 

У нас погода наполовину по -Пушкину - мороз и солнце.... А вот про "чудесный" ничего не скажу - холодина!!! Интересно, что А.С. считал морозом?)))

Девонки, а я к вам с очередным соцопросом :Grin:  - Надо ли поздравлять мужчину с 23 февраля, если он  никогда никакого отношения к армии не имел?

----------


## JaneVl

Привет, Юля! считаю, что надо!

----------


## Джина

> я к вам с очередным соцопросом


А я думаю - не надо  :Grin: 

Честно, не поздравляю тех, кто не служил, вот такие у меня тараканы  :Meeting:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Надо ли поздравлять мужчину с 23 февраля, если он никогда никакого отношения к армии не имел?


имхо.Если М. хотя бы ходил на виз-ру,то поздравить можно.Ведь они же нас с 8 марта поздравляют.

----------


## Северяночка

> считаю, что надо!





> А я думаю - не надо





> поздравить можно.



 :Taunt:  мнения, как говорится, разделились)))  

Я вот считаю, что это праздник военнослужащих! День защитника отечества!!!  А женщин - защитниц что ли нет?!!! Значит,  эти женщины тоже  его заслужили!!! 
А вот если мужчины хотят , чтобы  поздравляли ВСЕХ без разбору - пусть придумают праздник для себя ))))

Но это не мешает мне моих личных ( :Blush2: ) мужчин поздравить , потому как они мои  защитники!  :Girl Blum2:  А всех подряд не поздравляю. 

Хотя меня этот вопрос заинтересовал по другому поводу - на  одном предприятии  дамы думали, поздравлять всех или выборочно?)))






> Ведь они же нас с 8 марта поздравляют.


Ну дык, это же ЖЕНСКИЙ день, поэтому поздравлять можно уже просто за то, что ты женщина))) Хотя для меня это больше праздник Весны... 


Сегодня меня сестрёнка попросила помочь с идеями к сценарию для мероприятия в школе "23+8", т.е они  объединяют оба праздника.
Рассказала, что они уже придумали и среди прочего конкурс для мальчиков ( 10-11 кл)  -  Девушка твоей мечты , т.е парни должны из надувных шаров  собрать " девушку"....

Не знаю, о чём думают педагоги, но я категорически не согласна!!!! Это праздник ЗАЩИТНИКА,  а не бабника!  И надо хоть немного расставлять акценты. Поэтому я предложила им "курс молодого бойца". Считаю, это правильный подход к воспитанию мужчины!  ИМХО. 

Что придумали для девочек, даже говорить не буду - охота убиться об стол....  :Tu: 

Всем добра!

----------

JaneVl (17.02.2016), sa-sha76 (23.02.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Что придумали для девочек, даже говорить не буду - охота убиться об стол...


Ну, иногда в творческом порыве такоооооооооого напридумывают))))Грань между креативом и бредом такая тонкая)))) не все её видят  :Meeting:

----------

sa-sha76 (23.02.2016), Мэри Эл (23.02.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> не поздравляю тех, кто не служил, вот такие у меня тараканы


Танюш, я тоже с такими тараканами))) 
Всем приветули в корзинке! По теме 23 февраля, как служить - так не кому, а как пить - так сразу все защитники...Понимаю, что разные причины могут быть для медотвода от службы в армии, но в большинстве своем - они "надуманно-купленные"...обнищал мужской состав. Даже у дочки в школе (3 класс) смотришь на мальчиков...какие-то хиляки (может конечно потом войдут в нужное русло?), большинство страдают ожирением, пассивные и ленивые. Чаще всего очень "залюбленные" мамой и бабушкой. Не спорю, был бы у меня пацан, безусловно любила бы дитятю, но служить бы все равно пошел. Всё-таки в армии они мужают. Сейчас у молодежи нынешней "накачаны" только пальцы рук от клавиатуры...




> из надувных шаров собрать " девушку"...


Прям как резиновую Зину из "взрослого" магазина)))



> Это праздник ЗАЩИТНИКА, а не бабника!


Согласна! :Ok: 



> о чём думают педагоги,





> Что придумали для девочек, даже говорить не буду


 :Blink: 



> для меня это больше праздник Весны...


Мне тоже больше такой праздник нравится.

----------

sa-sha76 (23.02.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*В эту тему иногда заглядывают мужчины! Значит их в первую очередь поздравляем с Днем Защитника Отечества!!! А еще у нас есть и женщины, которые носят погоны! Девочки! Вас тоже с праздником!!!*

----------

sa-sha76 (23.02.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

Всем привет!
Очень редко забегаю, но по мере возможности вас читаю!!!!
У меня хорошая новость  .первый раз закрутилась и забылась, но сегодня решила-всё таки есть обычай  с первой зарплаты проставляться...
Второй раз получила авторские  из журнала  -наливаю!  
[img]http://*********net/7761862m.jpg[/img]

 по опросу.
 -ЭТО РАНЬШЕ ПРЕДНАЗНАЧЕНИЕ праздника БЫЛО-ВОЕННЫХ ПРАЗДНИК, СЕЙЧАС  ЕЩЁ И ОБИДКИ, А ПОЧЕМУ В МУЖСКОЙ ДЕНЬ НЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕТЕ?

----------

Джина (25.02.2016), Мэри Эл (23.02.2016), Суперстар (23.02.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.03.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Всем добрый день!*

*С праздником всех нащих защитников и защитниц!*




> Всем привет!
> Очень редко забегаю, но по мере возможности вас читаю!!!!
> У меня хорошая новость  .первый раз закрутилась и забылась, но сегодня решила-всё таки есть обычай  с первой зарплаты проставляться...
> Второй раз получила авторские  из журнала  -наливаю!  
> [img]http://*********net/7761862m.jpg[/img]


Ой, *Саша,* умничка какая! Возьму бокал с красным винцом!)

----------

sa-sha76 (23.02.2016), Мэри Эл (23.02.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

> Возьму бокал с красным винцом!)


Женечка всегда добрым словом тебя вспоминаю после твоих чудесных дискуссий на тему чая.
Сегодня полюбовалась на твою  чудесную аватарку..миленькая такая,  а фото-ностальжи...

----------

JaneVl (23.02.2016), Мэри Эл (23.02.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Спасибо, Сашуль!* 

А к чайной теме пострараюсь возвратиться) Как раз купила белый чай "Серебряные нити". Но ещё не заваривала)

----------

sa-sha76 (23.02.2016), Мэри Эл (23.02.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем привет! Дорогие мои, я чего так соскучилась! Времени совсем не было... включу одноклассники и забуду, к вечеру вспомню, что утром включила! У меня ведь весь февраль пьяный! 14 февраля исполнился годик моему мальчику! Отпраздновали весело, с бабульками! 
[img]http://*********ru/8776345m.jpg[/img]
А 22 февраля было 8 лет моему второму зайчику! И мы тоже принимали гостей. У нас уже появилась девочка, к которой мы проявляем жуткий интерес :) Но в гости она не пришла, заболела. 
Почитала я вас и поняла -жизнь кипит! Курочка, Стася такая умная растет. Заметила что она в конце фразы говорит - понимаешь? или поняла? Это очень рассудительная девочка (на мой взгляд)! А Варвара Юлькина, тот еще ценный кадр! Повезло же вам, девочки!!!
А еще, я входила на вечер встречи выпускников. У нас в феврале он проводится. наплясалась.... папа в это время вахту держал стойко!
[img]http://*********ru/8756888m.jpg[/img]
Вот такие дела!
 Сашенька, очень за тебя рада, беру бокальчик белого :)

----------

JaneVl (24.02.2016), sa-sha76 (24.02.2016), Джина (25.02.2016), Мэри Эл (24.02.2016)

----------


## Курица

> У меня хорошая новость .первый раз закрутилась и забылась, но сегодня решила-всё таки есть обычай с первой зарплаты проставляться...
> Второй раз получила авторские из журнала -наливаю!


Я лично знакома с АВТОРОМ "ЧРГ", и это круто!!!!!!!!!!!Сашенька, так держать!!! МНОГО новых идей и достойных им воплощений!!!!!!!!Аплодирую! :Yahoo: 



> Всем привет! Дорогие мои, я чего так соскучилась! Времени совсем не было... включу одноклассники и забуду, к вечеру вспомню, что утром включила! У меня ведь весь февраль пьяный! 14 февраля исполнился годик моему мальчику!


Поздравляю родителей НИКИТЫ с первой значимой датой!!!
И-с меня подарок!

_Стихи Ольги Громыко_

_Наваждением, чертовщиной,

Переписанным напрочь будущим,

Ты пришел - лучший в мире мужчина,

Беззаветно любимый и любящий.



Нежной, сонно мурлычущей кошкой -

Иль тигрицей, готовой всех в клочья, 

Я побуду с тобой хоть немножко,

А потом... а потом - как захочешь.



"Не бывает такого, выдумки..."

- в голове тихо мысли ссорятся...

Чтобы так вот - до первобытного,

до щемящей ночной бессонницы,



Где секунды осенними листьями

Опадают со стрелок шуршащих...

Останавливать время бессмысленно,

Лучше тихо дышать настоящим,



Ощущая, как, болью оплаченное,

Счастье, комнату затопившее, 

на груди свернулось калачиком...

Я боюсь даже пошевелиться



чтоб его не спугнуть ненароком.

Ночь на цыпочках в окна уходит,

Мой мужчина дремлет под боком.

Ему завтра исполнится годик...
_




> А 22 февраля было 8 лет моему второму зайчику! И мы тоже принимали гостей. У нас уже появилась девочка, к которой мы проявляем жуткий интерес :)


ого)))Мама, папа, готовьтесь)))РАННИЙ такой ребёнок :Blush2: )))



> я сходила на вечер встречи выпускников. У нас в феврале он проводится. наплясалась....


На фото две дамы в красном. Одна-стройненькая худышка. А НАША -красавица, у которой ВСЁ при ней!!!!!!ОЧЕНЬ хорошо выглядишь!!!Так держать!




> Заметила что она в конце фразы говорит - понимаешь? или поняла? Это очень рассудительная девочка (на мой взгляд)!


да, Наташ, это точно, я тоже на это обращаю внимание-именно так она и строит фразу. Разговаривает со мной с позиции воспитателя, объясняющего деткам(МНЕ)))) что-нибудь)
А ещё у нас новость!Анастасия...па-паба-пааам!!!ПОТЕРЯЛА первый зуб!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Папа помог вытащить. А новый уже на 2/3 вылез! Нижний правый-который первым появился)
Мочит корки в своих выражениях-не успеваю фиксировать))) Но стараюсь все записать-издавать же к ее первому юбилею буду книгой)))

К примеру, вчерашнее:
Зову ее на кухню, на блюдце даю сушеные яблоки, и вдруг в голове всплывают стихотворные строчки, которые я  и произношу, протягивая ей блюдце:
-Бабочка-капустница, кушайте варенье! Или вам не нравится наше угощенье?
Она смотрит на меня...лоб наморжила...потом говорит:
-Всю рифму испортила! Не бабочка-капустница, а бабочка-квасавица!!!!!!!!!!(красавица)
(сказала, как отрезала)))
Пока я в чувство прихожу( она же права, по тексту было-так))), она мне предлагает поиграть:
-Бабуська, тогда давай так играть, я буду баботька-квасавиця!
-А я кто буду?
-А тыыыыыыыы (пауза...думает...)-гусеница!!!!!!!!!
-А чего это ты-бабочка, а я-гусеница??? Я тоже хочу быть бабочка-красавица!
-НЕТ!!!!!!!!!!!Нет, бабуська, я сказала-ты гусеница!!! Я же пводюсел (ПРОДЮССЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)поняла, да????)))))))))))))))))этой игры. Как сказала-так и будет!
http://*********ru/8763058.jpg 
вот она-дочь на ней программку с телефона проверяла- MSQRD называется)

----------

JaneVl (24.02.2016), sa-sha76 (24.02.2016), Джина (25.02.2016), Мэри Эл (24.02.2016), Северяночка (26.02.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> И-с меня подарок!
> 
> Стихи Ольги Громыко


Спасибо! Интересная вещь!




> Так держать!


Спасибо! Девочки, я ведь сама себя контролирую. Стала заниматься по часу в день (пока кино смотрю или с мелким занимаюсь). Ем мало и немного придерживаюсь некоторой диеты. Мне кажется все результативно! 4 февраля я взвешалась и упала - 58 кг!!! А сейчас, прямо чувствую что меньше. Но это еще не все, есть еще к чему стремиться! 
Стася такая славненькая! 



> !ПОТЕРЯЛА первый зуб!


Поздравляем! Мышке отдали или фея денежку дала??? Мы мышке отдаем.

----------


## JaneVl

*Наташ,* с днями рождения твоих мальчишек! 
Младшенькому - идти к второгодию всё более уверннуми шажками, обретая все большую способность болтать без умолку, зачаровывая маму) 
А старшенькому - продолжать познавать этот интересный мир, получая массу ярких радостных впечатлений!

Отрыв на *Вечере Встречи* - это здОрово! А я впервые за много лет в этом году не готовила и не проводила Вечер встречи. только консультировала и помогала просившим))

*Тань, Стаську* с эими глазками не узнаю)))

----------


## Курица

> Тань, Стаську с эими глазками не узнаю)))


 :Aga: я сама не узнаю,Женя)))))
Зато на одной из этих фото явно увидела, что у неё губы НЕ НАШИ(не нашей породы)_а в родню зятя)))))))))))))))Полезно бывает на своего ребенка взглянуть, как на чужого)))

----------


## Северяночка

Добрый день, девочки! 

Натуся, привет и поздравления  твоим мальчишкам! Растите и радуйте родителей)) И ты сама иногда появляйся ( почаще) и радуй нас! 

Тань,  а я твои новости регулярно читаю ВК))  Я раньше как-то вообще не заходила туда, а сейчас подсела, столько интересного узнаю))) 

А сейчас поучительная история от меня  :Aga: 

*" Слушай себя!"*

Позвали нас с Сашей друзья в сауну, да не простую, а Газпрома))) А там шибко уж хороший бассейн.... Почему-то моим первым желанием было отказаться(!), но я не нашла причины и согласилась. 
Вчера утром я  получила несколько явных сигналов о приближающейся опасности ( разбила о совершенно гладкую ванну мизинчик на ноге, так что теперь хромаю, заболело горло и живот) , но я не поменяла своих планов , чтоб не расстроить друзей.... :Nono: 
И вот мы приехали,  место впечатляло! Бассейн - сказка, " мечта поэта" - 2,5 м в глубину, 15 на 5 метров! И вот ещё одно предупреждение от инструктора  - вода , мол, сегодня, прохладней , чем обычно, почему-то то там...
А я жуть как не люблю холодную воду! 
Спросите, ЧТО меня понесло таки в это корыто?!!!!!!!!! Зависть. Самая обычная. Я не смогла  спокойно смотреть как эти "дельфины" там резвятся! Хотя и подружка залезала туда с визгом))) 
Что произошло, я точно сказать не могу, просто в какой то момент, я вместо лесенки в воду, оказалась в воде вся по макушку!  Саша вытащил меня из воды, я даже испугаться не успела))) Зато друзья то успели! 
В результате  ссадина на ноге, выбитый палец на руке ( печатаю теперь еле-еле) и два сломанных ногтя... Но судя по реакции остальных, я ещё легко отделалась  :Grin:  Спасибо моему Ангелу хранителю!

----------

JaneVl (27.02.2016), sa-sha76 (26.02.2016), Барановская Наталья (26.02.2016), Джина (26.02.2016), Ольгия (04.03.2016), Славина (01.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

> А сейчас поучительная история от меня
> 
> " Слушай себя!"


Ну ты смотри, а, Юлька, как это ты не обратила внимания на СТОЛЬКО знаков Судьбы? Или ты их увидела ПОЗЖЕ, проанализировав совершившееся??? 
Зато-



> Саша вытащил меня из воды, я даже испугаться не успела)))


теперь точно можешь сказать: муж проверен ВОДОЙ - 100%...Вспоминая Высоцкого:"..............там поймёшь. кто такой!" И это радует!!!!
Мя сестра говорит племяннице моей (та школу заканчивает):
-Аля, своего будущего парня веди в лес, на обрыв, гори, тони, заблужайся- и .................смотри на реакцию!!!!!!Только так поймёшь-твой или не твой человек!!!!!!

Приглашаю всех испытать восторг (ни капли не приувеличиваю!) от просмотра очередного шедевра про Е.Б. и коня из "Любэ" от Гали и Ииигаря, дуэта ЛИГА, это здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138448&page=32 



> Тань, а я твои новости регулярно читаю ВК)) Я раньше как-то вообще не заходила туда, а сейчас подсела, столько интересного узнаю)))


 :Tender: спасибо за то, что заходишь) А на "Одн." ко мне мои друзья ходят ЗАМЕТКИ(афоризмы) копировать)))Хвалят очень)))Приглашаю тоже!
Это тут ЖМИ

----------

JaneVl (27.02.2016), sa-sha76 (26.02.2016), Северяночка (26.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> как это ты не обратила внимания на СТОЛЬКО знаков Судьбы?


Тань, обратила... Но не пойти совсем я не могла, а уж коль пришла .... полезла в воду " не зная броду"))))))))   :Meeting:  Я вот только одного не пойму , кому было жалко, что я поплаваю?)))))))))))  Что меня так настойчиво отвлекали от этого ?

Девочки, и ещё одну страшилку " про потустороннее"... Не знаю кто как, а я  всегда ДОПУСКАЛА наличие  всяких леших-домовых, но не шибко верила))) Хотя, можно сказать, сталкивалась  - у меня как-то пакет из рук кто- то выдёргивал на кухне, когда там  кроме меня никого не было. Ну, ещё какие то странные отпечатки находила на зеркале, но всегда как-то отмахивалась, тут Варя "дядю" видела ( я вроде писала, да?) 
Но окончательно меня добил факт, случившийся на этих выходных. 
У нас в спальне идёт ремонт. Ну как идёт? Ждёт, когда мы с Сашей придём к согласию :Grin:  ( что мы кстати уже сделали, обои выбрали)  И вот Саша решил перед поклейкой обоев, ещё раз всё загрунтовать ( а стены итак белые, зашпаклёваны, но уж больно он дотошный иногда... :Aga: ). так вот, отодвинув шкаф, он обнаружил  под самым потолком на белой стене отпечатки маленьких лапок, точь таких же, какие я видела на зеркалах ... Вот этот факт я абсолютно ничем не могу объяснить даже себе....  :Meeting: 





> Приглашаю тоже!
> Это тут ЖМИ


Спасибо! Загляну, ставь чай)))

----------

sa-sha76 (26.02.2016), Барановская Наталья (26.02.2016), Джина (26.02.2016), Ольгия (04.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Загляну, ставь чай)))


уже)Время-то обеденное)))

[IMG]http://*********ru/8818169m.jpg[/IMG]

[img]http://*********ru/8829432.jpg[/img]

----------

Северяночка (26.02.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Наташ, с днями рождения твоих мальчишек!


Спасибо огромное!



> Зато на одной из этих фото явно увидела, что у неё губы НЕ НАШИ


Так она ж меняется-растет девочка! С каждым годом что-то будете обнаруживать!




> Натуся, привет и поздравления твоим мальчишкам! Растите и радуйте родителей)) И ты сама иногда появляйся ( почаще) и радуй нас!


Спасибо! Я б с радостью, но пока у меня нет столько времени. Мелкий то растет, внимания больше требует! Плюс мои оболтусы старшие теперь тоже по пристальным вниманием должны быть -так что пока на фронте, вы прикрывайте мой тыл :) А еще я стряпать стала, и пирожки и пиццу и прочее вкусное. Сама, кстати, ем чуть чуть, зато мужиков кормлю.



> А сейчас поучительная история от меня


Как же тебя угораздило!? Ну теперь тебе урок-слушай себя и ангела своего!



> Аля, своего будущего парня веди в лес, на обрыв, гори, тони, заблужайся- и .................смотри на реакцию!!!!!!Только так поймёшь-твой или не твой человек!!!!!!


:)




> Приглашаю всех испытать восторг


Это не то слово! Суперская вестч!!!




> Девочки, и ещё одну страшилку " про потустороннее"


Юль, может крыска у тебя лазит, а? А если и правда домовой, то задобрить надо. чего там обычно ставят им в уголок?

----------

sa-sha76 (26.02.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Доброго весеннего дня всем! 

Девочки, ура, дождались - ВЕСНА :Yahoo:   У меня прямо настроение  подпрыгнуло - зимняя спячка закончилась))). Не смотря даже на вчерашний Сашкин бубнёж, что до весны ещё 2, 5  - 3 месяца... Ни фи га!!! Пусть прохладная, но весна! Сегодня -4))  Правда, солнышка нет.... 

Сегодня  сдала сценарий, про который так долго говорила)) Очень понравился заказчикам! Сказали, что идеально всё  :Blush2:  Я корону поправила и говорю - обращайтесь , если что... :Taunt: 

Ещё я  вчера начала учиться вязать крючком. Начало положено - три вида петель и два вида столбцов  освоила :Ok:  





> Юль, может крыска у тебя лазит,


 :Grin:  Ага. Под потолком...Нет, Натусь, у нас их нету, слава Богу!  



> А если и правда домовой, то задобрить надо. чего там обычно ставят им в уголок?


Да кто ж знает, что он любит?)))

----------

JaneVl (01.03.2016), Ольгия (04.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.03.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Сегодня -4)) Правда, солнышка нет....


У нас тоже как то пасмурно. В прошлом году в это же время было такое солнышко, что жарко от окна было. А в этом году как -то запаздывает что ли...



> Сегодня сдала сценарий, про который так долго говорила


Да ты герой прямо! Молодец!



> Ещё я вчера начала учиться вязать крючком.


Это дело хорошее, я в институте, по-моему, научилась... или в школе... не помню уже. А я спицами вяжу себе снуд. Шапки не ношу весной, а голову иногда надо прикрыть, вот и надумала. Потом покажу :)



> Да кто ж знает, что он любит?)


Мне помнится  что молоко и печенье ставят :) хотя у тебя там итак домовенок по дому лазит поди, так она быстренько угощение слопает или разольет :)

----------

JaneVl (01.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

Доброго всем дня, девчоночки!!! Всем женского счастья и здоровья!!!

Натуська, вы славные все такие!!! :Ok:  :Tender: ))))))))) 




> Девочки, и ещё одну страшилку " про потустороннее".


Юль, прочла и очень уж я этим впечатлилась, аж дома иногда страшно становится, а вы сами как, не боитесь?

Судя по тому, что Варёнок ваш видел дядю, это не домовой, это чей-то дух и уж точно не успокоенный. Неплохо бы выяснить почему он у вас появляется и избавится от него. Но для этого нужен толковый специалист. Печеньками и молочком наверное тут не отделаешься. Но это моё мнение, а вам уж решать, жить с ним дальше по соседству или избавляться от него.

----------


## Джина

> Ещё я вчера начала учиться вязать крючком.


Молодец!!! А я так и не освоила, не тянет, но вещи, вязанные крючком ооооооооооочень нравятся. Так что давай, учись, вяжи и показывай!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> А я так и не освоила, не тянет, но вещи, вязанные крючком ооооооооооочень нравятся.


А мне нравится вязать и крючком тоже. Например поделки получаются обьемнее, чем на спицах и узоры как-то больше кажутся, не знаю, рельефнее что ли. У нас раньше на работе женщина шарфы большие крючком вязала и продавала потом, я купила красный. До сих пор лежит в шкафу, много лет я в нем ходила на работе.

Ой, девочки...Хочу поделиться с вами переживаниями :) :( с декабря месяца одна дама меня просто одолела, проведи мой юбилей.В январе звонит,все обсудили, договорились по деньгам. начала я рыться по своим копилочкам. Позже созвонились и она слезно умоляет за меньшую плату ( и по времени тоже конечно) но все такие не бросать ее... Говорит" ну очень я тебя люблю и хочу чтоб ты была, но нет у меня той суммы, а есть такая  и если ты согласна на 3 часа и за эти деньги я буду очень рада" Короче я согласилась и готовлюсь. А теперь сижу и думаю нафига! Что я успею за 3 часа???  А 2 дня назад подруга попросила провести дочери день рождения, 11 лет. Решили что в виде квеста сделаем. Вот сижу теперь и думаю, нафига согласилась я на эти банкеты! Давно уже не проводила, мандраж прямо берет. Самое то противное что в своих силах уверена, и заранее знаю что смогу все сделать хорошо, но блин натура дурная... переживаю... Блин, как себя успокоить???

----------

JaneVl (01.03.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

> Самое то противное что в своих силах уверена, и заранее знаю что смогу все сделать хорошо, но блин натура дурная... переживаю... Блин, как себя успокоить???


*Наташ,* всё получится, мы в тебя верим!!!

----------


## Славина

> Вот сижу теперь и думаю, нафига согласилась я на эти банкеты! Давно уже не проводила, мандраж прямо берет. Самое то противное что в своих силах уверена, и заранее знаю что смогу все сделать хорошо, но блин натура дурная... переживаю... Блин, как себя успокоить???


Натуська, это просто ты уже отвыкла от этих вещей, отсюда такие переживания. Бери и проводи! Тем более люди знакомые тебе, чего переживать? А заодно и отвлечёшься немного от домашних забот.

----------


## Северяночка

> Самое то противное что в своих силах уверена, и заранее знаю что смогу все сделать хорошо,


Что же в этом противного? :Grin:  Всё хорошо! Я вот в себе не всегда бываю уверенна))) Но "морду-тяпкой" и пошла зажигать  :Ok:  




> переживаю... Блин, как себя успокоить???


Переживать это тоже нормально.  




> Что я успею за 3 часа???


Ха! Меня вон вообще зовут на 2 часа! Я хотела отказаться, а потом думаю, зачем? Два так два! Тем более в четверг всё равно свадеб нет. А так какие-никакие, а потенциальные клиенты)))) 





> А заодно и отвлечёшься немного от домашних забот.


Вот это тоже нужное дело)))

quote="Славина;5172385"]аж дома иногда страшно становится, а вы сами как, не боитесь?[/quote]

Нет, Ириш, не боимся))  Я как-то спокойно  отношусь к таким явлениям.  Если интересно, могу рассказать, как я познакомилась с тем миром, когда мне было лет двадцать))))




> Так что давай, учись, вяжи и показывай!


Вчера научилась вязать столбики с накидом :Victory:  Катёнок посмотрела на это  и говорит:-  Свяжи-ка ты  нам беретик, бабуля... :Blink:  
И показывает картинку. ( причём без описания, а на сайте где продают )  Я посмотрела и говорю - без проблем! ( куплю :Grin: ) 
 :Taunt:  Но и свяжу  как-нибудь тоже!  

Мы уже купили билеты  в отпуск. Сначала едем в Омск на три недельки, потом в Крым : Евпатория - Алушта -Феодосия. В общем чуть больше месяца там планируем потусить. А в конце июля опять в Омск. Будем в Варей Сашу из похода ждать, он по каким то там саянским  рекам сплавляться собирается. Экстримал....


Всем хорошего дня!

----------

sa-sha76 (02.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Если интересно, могу рассказать, как я познакомилась с тем миром, когда мне было лет двадцать))))


Рассказывай!  :Yes4:  Интересно!!!  :Smile3: 

Всем приветики!!!

----------

sa-sha76 (02.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Рассказывай!  Интересно!!!


История первая. "Молоко убежало"

Давно это было. За давностью лет, какие-то нюансы стёрлись из памяти, но что-то помню очень хорошо. Аннушка была совсем маленькая. Играю с ней в комнате и вдруг очень сильный запах убежавшего молока. Я бегом на кухню ( жили тогда в "сталинке", кто видел,  знает какие там длинные коридоры), пока бежала, запах становился всё сильнее, где-то в середине пути я осознаю, что молоко не могло убежать по простой причине - я его не ставила на плиту.... Но до кухни добежала. И вовремя! Там вода почти заполнила всю раковину и готовилась перелиться через край. Мелочь, но неприятно было бы.  Кто открыл воду - навсегда осталось вопросом.  А запах горелого молока я после этого периодически чувствовала то в одном месте квартиры, то в другом. Больше в доме никто его не ощущал.... А я говорила " привет"))) И запах исчезал... 
И однажды он ещё раз мне помог!  Я ждала врача. И вдруг этот запах. Я привычно сказала " привет", но запах не исчезал, а становился сильнее. Я вышла из комнаты, но почему-то повернула не к кухне, а к входной двери, запах усиливался, я подошла, глянула в глазок, а там врач! Звонок не работал просто. Ещё пара секунд и она бы ушла....

Продолжение следует)))

----------

sa-sha76 (02.03.2016), Джина (02.03.2016), Ольгия (04.03.2016), Славина (02.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> История первая. "Молоко убежало"


Класс!!! :Ok: 




> Продолжение следует)))


Жду))))

----------


## sa-sha76

> А теперь сижу и думаю нафига! Что я успею за 3 часа???  А 2 дня назад подруга попросила провести дочери день рождения, 11 лет. Решили что в виде квеста сделаем. Вот сижу теперь и думаю, нафига согласилась я на эти банкеты! Давно уже не проводила, мандраж прямо берет. Самое то противное что в своих силах уверена, и заранее знаю что смогу все сделать хорошо, но блин натура дурная... переживаю... Блин, как себя успокоить???


Успокойся солнце!всё ты успеешь-просто составляй сценарный план-и придерживайся его 
самые главные аспекты должны быть задеты-всем главным лицам дать слово
-поставь задачу-самое главное  растанцевать гостей-не в плане танц паузы длинные-нет,  в плане раскрепостить начинай с интерактивов.
 чтобы ,когда ты уходишь-они  уже поучаствовали в развлекалках, 
пофоткались с твоим реквизитом..
если что,стучись  .я уже год как работаю   так.
сама понимаешь-кризис...у тебя  с аппаратурой  то как?
Музыкальный центр и телевизор?


ВСЕМ привет и с наступающими праздниками!!
 оставляю воздушный поцелуй!!! :Oj:

----------

Славина (02.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

История вторая. "Крючок"

Дело было весной. Пошла я по каким-то делам. Иду по подъезду. А это всё ещё "сталинка")), соответственно лестничные пролёты оооочень широкие. Иду я по центру лесенки и вдруг капюшон куртки за что-то цепляется, я не могу  шагу сделать и обернуться. Хотя прекрасно понимаю, что за мной никого нет, но чувствую натяжение  ворота.... Так прошло секунд 5-7 ( хотя мне показалось вечность!). всё вдруг прекратилось и я побежала дальше. И вот когда  подошла к последнему пролёту, из которого видно  дверь подъезда ( которая была открыта), я вижу как мимо двери со свистом и грохотом пролетают сосули! Причём надо представить -КАКИЕ!!! На крышах весной у нас ужас что творится.  Короче, если бы я не задержалась, как раз бы  на крылечке в тот момент и была.... 


Есть ещё одна история... но я прям не знаю, как такое можно написать... ( если только анонимно  :Taunt: )

----------

sa-sha76 (02.03.2016), Джина (02.03.2016), Курица (02.03.2016), Ольгия (04.03.2016), Славина (02.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> История вторая. "Крючок"


Юляшенька, да у тебя Ангел-хранитель есть))))




> Есть ещё одна история... но я прям не знаю, как такое можно написать... ( если только анонимно )


А ты напиши и закрой сообщение, прочитают только те, кто здесь пишет!

----------


## Джина

> и закрой сообщение,


 :Aga: 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Северяночка

Вижу, Танюш! Так и сделаю. Только завтра. Уже дома , а мужа нервничает, когда я за компом сижу)))

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Северяночка

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Если интересно, могу рассказать, как я познакомилась с тем миром, когда мне было лет двадцать))))





> История первая. "Молоко убежало"





> История вторая. "Крючок"


АФФИГЕТЬ!!! Я в шоке... КАК ты после этого не боишься? Еще и привет говорит... жуть...



> Есть ещё одна история... но


Закрыла блин... даже я не вижу! вот такая надпись с галочкой на зеленом фоне Unhidden Content - Enjoy The View! Это что??? А так хочется.... Может в личку напишешь???



> Успокойся солнце!всё ты успеешь-просто составляй сценарный план-и придерживайся его


Что я обычно и делаю! Прямо все как ты говоришь и будет,а потом там подружки юбилярыни будут руководить. Они такие заводные бабенки, мое дело всех разогреть.



> у тебя с аппаратурой то как?
> Музыкальный центр и телевизор?


В кафе где все будет проходить какая то есть аппаратура, колонки и микрофон, но сказали мой ноут взять, где для меня музыка будет. А так с флешки играет. Да я справлюсь, это точно. С музыкой мне еще помогут. Не привыкать в таких условиях. Завтра зайду посмотрю как и чего (в этом кафе ни разу не была еще)

----------

sa-sha76 (02.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Ната, это сообщение видишь и все предыдущие мои, которые я закрыла?


Ну вижу. Только в зеленой рамке. Значит это нормально! ну ладно, ждем рассказа.. очень уж интересно!

----------


## Джина

> Только в зеленой рамке. Значит это нормально!


Так и должно быть  :Aga: 

Ждем!!!

----------


## Северяночка

> Ждем!!!


Слушайте, детишки. :Grin: 
Хотя, даже не знаю с чего начать... Мне кажется, всё  так связанно между собой. Но ! Сегодня день Писателя, так что попробую себя в этой роли :Grin: 

В моей жизни можно выделить несколько периодов. Одно время я занималась скалолазанием и альпинизмом ( да-да, есть звание Альпинист СССР :Grin: ), потом был период увлечения археологией и я моталась по всяким экспедициям,  был мирный период увлечения бальными танцами и был "этот" период, про который я и хочу рассказать... 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (03.03.2016), sa-sha76 (03.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (04.03.2016), Джина (03.03.2016), Курица (03.03.2016), Наташкин (03.03.2016), Ольгия (04.03.2016), Славина (03.03.2016), Танюша35 (05.03.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> "этот" период, про который я и хочу рассказать...


Хотим! Это же очень интересно!

----------


## Славина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Северяночка

> ты сюда ходи и нам все рассказывай!


Спасибо, Ириш!   :Tender:  





> У нас Наталья-Наташкин из Корзины все мечтает


Пусть приходит, познакомлю  :Taunt:  




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (03.03.2016), sa-sha76 (03.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (04.03.2016), Джина (03.03.2016), Курица (03.03.2016), Наташкин (03.03.2016), Ольгия (04.03.2016), Славина (03.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Славина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






> как начнет в небо смотреть, всё ИХ высмотривает


 :Taunt:

----------


## Северяночка

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (03.03.2016), sa-sha76 (03.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (04.03.2016), Джина (03.03.2016), Курица (03.03.2016), Наташкин (03.03.2016), Ольгия (04.03.2016), Славина (03.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (04.03.2016), Курица (03.03.2016), Наташкин (03.03.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> "Разноцветные континенты"


Блин, это же круто! У меня сны цветные часто бывают и меня редко кто понимает, когда говорю что видела во сне. А тут цвета во всем-здорово! ты ж феномен, тебя изучать надо! Слушать готова до бесконечности, рассказывай!



> То, что для меня понятно и ясно, для других "шиза"


Мне например все понятно и это же здорово! Наверное и людей так же можно видеть, кто плохой, а кто хороший?! Да?

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Наташкин

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Смоляниова2

всем привет

----------


## Наташкин

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (04.03.2016), Джина (03.03.2016), Северяночка (04.03.2016), Славина (03.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Слушайте, детишки.
> Хотя, даже не знаю с чего начать... Мне кажется, всё так связанно между собой. Но ! Сегодня день Писателя, так что попробую себя в этой роли


Юля, спасибо за прекрасные рассказы. буду с нетерпением ждать продолжения) :Tender:

----------

Северяночка (04.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Не дождешься)))))) Продолжай!!!





> буду с нетерпением ждать продолжения)


Так приятно, девочки! Я даже не ожидала, что у меня будет столько читателей :Tender:  И даже заглянут  некоторые издалека 
*Наташкин*, 
*Смоляниова2*, 

Привет!




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (04.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (04.03.2016), Джина (04.03.2016), Курица (04.03.2016), Наташкин (05.03.2016), Ольгия (04.03.2016), Славина (04.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Ольгия

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (04.03.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Славина

> А чего ты столько лет молчала то????!!!!


А некому было за верёвочку потянуть  :Grin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А некому было за верёвочку потянуть


Какую веревочку? :Blink:

----------


## Славина

> Какую веревочку?


 :Taunt:  Ну верёвочку потянул - клубочек начал разматываться, в смысле, слово, за слово и вывели Юляшика на такую интересную тему.

----------

Барановская Наталья (04.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

Юлька, ты у нас феномен!!! В прямом смысле!!!


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (04.03.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем привет. ))) Я новичок, зовут меня Светлана. Пишу повести, стихи. Склад ума - юмористический. ))

----------

Валькирия Маруся (04.03.2016), Северяночка (05.03.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Всем привет. ))) Я новичок, зовут меня Светлана. Пишу повести, стихи. Склад ума - юмористический. ))


Привет, Светлана! Про склад ума :Ok:  Уже смеюсь!
А какие повести и стихи? Где можно почитать?

----------

Тигра Полосатая (04.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

> Привет, Светлана! Про склад ума Уже смеюсь!
> А какие повести и стихи? Где можно почитать?


Привет! )))
Повести и стихи размещаю на сайтах СТИХИ.РУ и ПРОЗА.РУ. Иронические детективы можно найти на ОЗОНЕ, если допечатали тиражи, или  на букинистических сайтах. Опубликовала детективы под псевдонимом Светлана Денисова. Первый называется "Я жулика люблю", второй - "Проигрывают только дураки". Вышли в издательстве ЭКСМО в 1999-2003 годах.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (04.03.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Привет! )


Привет, привет!



> Повести и стихи размещаю на сайтах СТИХИ.РУ и ПРОЗА.РУ.





> Иронические детективы


О!! Молодец! Талантище! Ну рассказывай о себе, чем живешь? Почему именно эту стезю выбрала?

----------

Тигра Полосатая (04.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

> Привет, привет!
> 
> 
> 
> О!! Молодец! Талантище! Ну рассказывай о себе, чем живешь? Почему именно эту стезю выбрала?


Стеза меня сама выбрала, стихи я начала сочинять лет с 4-х. )) Окончила МГПИ им. В.И. Ленина, исторический факультет. Год работала в школе, ушла по сотстоянию здоровья. Стала сперва штатным, а затем - внештатным редактором художественной литературы, так как второе - вернее, "полуторное" высшее образование  :Grin:  - институт рабкоров им. М.И. Ульяновой при журфаке МГУ, обучалась параллельно с занятиями в основном вузе.

С 14 лет ходила в литературное объединение, руководил им преподаватель Литературного института Ю.В. Томашевский. Выступала лет с 17-ти на концертах, читала свои стихи. 

Пишу повести, стихи, рассказы - иронические, сатирические,  в последнее время пишу и для детей. ))))) Есть публикации.

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Есть публикации


Ну прямо кладезь талантов! Прямо таки автор на все руки :) 
В принципе, это тоже интересное занятие! Я в школе, да чего там я, наверное каждая девчонка в школе пробует писать стихи. А для бабушки своей я еще и сказку написала, как сейчас помню про зайчика! Такая была добрая сказка... А с подружкой соорудили бумажных зверьков, или кукол, уже не помню. Сделали мебель из бумаги и сочиняли сказку в стихах и сами ее играли. Блин, так было здорово! Это ведь надо богатый словарный запас иметь и складывать уметь в рифму не ка бы как! Преклоняюсь искренне перед авторами своих произведений! 




> Стезя меня сама выбрала, стихи я начала сочинять лет с 4-х.


Так ты сейчас ведущей балуешься просто или выбрала направление в деятельности?

----------

Тигра Полосатая (04.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

*Барановская Наталья*, я сейчас просто пишу своё - повести, рассказы, стихи. ))) А ещё я пенсионер по лёгкой инвалидности, с 37-ми лет (остеохондроз), поэтому и работала не в штате, а фрилансером-внештатником при издательстве ЭКСМО. ))) Теперь работу на дом не беру, отдыхаю. Пишу, рисую, вышиваю. )))

----------

JaneVl (04.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Читаю форум, тут ОЧЕНЬ интересно! )))))

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Пишу, рисую, вышиваю.


Что рисуешь? Как вышиваешь? У нас тут тоже есть рукодельницы которые крючком вяжут :) и из бисера такую красоту делают! Правда девочки?

----------

Тигра Полосатая (04.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

> Что рисуешь? Как вышиваешь? У нас тут тоже есть рукодельницы которые крючком вяжут :) и из бисера такую красоту делают! Правда девочки?


Рисую пейзажи. Люблю смешивать пастель, гуашь и акварель. По отдельности тоже ими рисую. И вышиваю пейзажи. )) Крестом. )) Недавно закончила большую картину "Край земли" от фирмы "Белоснежка" - маяк на скале, волны бьются о скалы. Размеры: 62 на 44 сантиметра, вышивала её в течение 11 месяцев, с апреля прошлого года. Когда смогу сделать свою тему, покажу. ))) Есть несколько маленьких пейзажей, от фирмы "Нитекс" и от других.

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем спасибо за тёплый приём и за общение! Спокойной ночи, до завтра. ))))

----------


## Северяночка

> Всем привет. ))) Я новичок, зовут меня Светлана. Пишу повести, стихи. Склад ума - юмористический. ))


Привет, Светлана! Рада познакомится прям с настоящим писателем! :Yes4:  С удовольствием почитаю тебя( если найду)) )И " склад" у тебя очень нужный! :Grin: 




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (05.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (05.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (06.03.2016), Джина (05.03.2016), Курица (05.03.2016), Наташкин (05.03.2016), Ольгия (05.03.2016), Славина (05.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (05.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (05.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (06.03.2016), Курица (05.03.2016), Ольгия (05.03.2016), Славина (05.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (05.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Девочки, скажите, у кого из вас было так - вдруг вспоминаете что-то , например фильм, который не видели сто лет и тут же натыкаетесь на него на каком-либо канале? Или вспомнили человека из очень далёкого прошлого, а он раз и появился на вашем горизонте?


У меня бывает, но скорее не из далёкого прошлого, а просто из жизни. И не с фильмами, а с людьми. Я могу подумать о ком-то в один момент и тут звонок от него сразу по телефону. 

На счет ворующих цвет, я даже не знаю, что сказать, потому что не обращала на такое внимание, чтобы кто-то специально кого-то толкал. Хотя бывает конечно, если напрячься и вспомнить. Я не знаю связано это как-то с этим явлением или нет, но вот некоторые слишком деловые плечом так дерзко могут зацепить. Один раз это было со мной, на мероприятии, это был армянин и он хотел какую-то свою лезгинку, которой у нас не было и видно было, что он злился и когда в очередной раз он к нам подошёл, я как всегда пообещала, что сейчас поищем что-нибудь, он меня так же плечом толкнул, на меня тогда напал лёгкий ступор, но скорее всего от неожиданности, думаю, ничего себе скотина, девушек пихать.

----------

Барановская Наталья (05.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Девочки, скажите, у кого из вас было так - вдруг вспоминаете что-то , например фильм, который не видели сто лет и тут же натыкаетесь на него на каком-либо канале? Или вспомнили человека из очень далёкого прошлого, а он раз и появился на вашем горизонте?


Бывает иногда. Правда если про человека вспоминаю, то звоню ему и спрашиваю все ли в порядке и как поживает. Но чаще я знаю кто мне звонит, не взяв телефона. Вот  зазвонит телефон и я уже знаю кто это. Открываю (у меня раскладушка) и точно, этот человек. Не знаю как, но получается так чувствовать! 
Но больше всего я огорчаюсь когда не чувствую беду с близкими! Ребенка, моего же, покусала собака, а я даже не почувствовала что ему плохо.. бабуля упала, а меня даже не потянуло к ней, хотя каждый раз я в обед заходила. Это же не нормально???



> На счет ворующих цвет, я даже не знаю, что сказать, потому что не обращала на такое внимание, чтобы кто-то специально кого-то толкал.


Я тоже таких не помню, а вот энергетических вампиров -хоть отбавляй. Люди, которые специально злят других или посидишь с ним рядом, вроде отлично с ним общаешься, а потом ничего делать не можешь -сил нет! Может это из того же "разряда"???

----------


## Ольгия

> но именно имя Ольга - холодное и колючее.


Ох, придётся НИК менять из О́льгии на О́лию. А если ещё и ударение перенести, получится «масло масляное». Оли́я – по-украински «масло растительное», и буду я «растекашется мыслию по древу»  :029: 
["Боянъ бо вЪщiи, аще кому хотяше пЪснь творити, то растекашется мыслiю по древу"... («Слово о полку Игореве»)]



> а вот энергетических вампиров -хоть отбавляй. Люди, которые специально злят других


Наташ, точно, есть у меня один родственник такой, ну прям все соки из тебя выпивает, а сам потом блаженствует.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Ох, придётся НИК менять из О́льгии на О́лию.


Ольгия не Ольга))))

Оль, я про имя как про слово. Вот как-то трудно сейчас вспомнить  ещё ассоциации с каким-нибудь именем, их мало и на ум сейчас не приходят))))

----------


## Ольгия

> я про имя как про слово


Танюш, да шучу я  :Taunt: , Я не беру в голову и ты не бери!

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






> Я не беру в голову и ты не бери!


не беру, уже выбросила)))))))

----------


## yuzef

Всем здрасьте! Принимайте в гости!

----------


## Наташкин

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Ольгия

Юль, а меня еще 2 имени интересуют: Наташа и Марина. Какие они?

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Приветствую всех. )))
 :Smile3:

----------

sa-sha76 (09.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Приветствую всех. )))


и мы тебя,Света. :Aga:

----------

Тигра Полосатая (05.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

> и мы тебя,Света.


Спасибо, Таня! ))))
Сегодня допишу кусочек повести для детей, там у меня герои попали в сложную переделку.

----------

sa-sha76 (09.03.2016)

----------


## Суперстар

> Всем здрасьте! Принимайте в гости!


Принимаем, добро пожаловать.
К нам и Тигра полосатая пожаловала. Располагайся. 
А Юлькины рассказы к нам многих привлекли. Ты такие вещи интересные рассказываешь, прям дух захватывает. Как в детстве, в темной-темной комнате...
 Когда-то меня коллега увлекла книгами, если я не ошибаюсь Верещагина Дмитрия. Там была работа с подсознанием, духовное совершенствование.Несколько месяцев я этим занималась. Итогом этой работы стало то, что я стала чувствовать, когда человек врет. Честно говоря, это мне не понравилось. Мне комфортнее, когда я этого не знаю и  и предпочитаю верить людям. И когда я перестала этим заниматься, то  постепенно это чувство исчезло.   
 Юль, жду твоих рассказов дальше, так интересно

----------

sa-sha76 (09.03.2016), Курица (06.03.2016), Северяночка (06.03.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Когда-то меня коллега увлекла книгами, если я не ошибаюсь Верещагина Дмитрия. Там была работа с подсознанием, духовное совершенствование.Несколько месяцев я этим занималась. Итогом этой работы стало то, что я стала чувствовать, когда человек врет.


Это же прикольно!! Почему такое чувство утратила? Надо развивать!

----------


## Курица

Всем-доброго дня! Ненавязчиво так напоминаю, что))) сегодня в 11 раз отмечает в Подсдаме свою днюху та, благодаря которой мы все дружим.
Кто не понял, о чём я -тому СЮДА

----------

sa-sha76 (09.03.2016), Северяночка (06.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef

> Всем-доброго дня! Ненавязчиво так напоминаю, что))) сегодня в 11 раз отмечает в Подсдаме свою днюху та, благодаря которой мы все дружим.
> Кто не понял, о чём я -тому СЮДА


Всем доброе утро!!! ТАМ... был, поздравлял, таких людей не поздравить, просто грех! Убегаю на обязательное воскресное действие. Мои девчонки катаются на лошадях. Папа, извозчик, до Ранчо и обратно.

----------


## Северяночка

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





> Приветствую всех. )))


Привет!
Как там в книжке , всё разрулила?)))




> Когда-то меня коллега увлекла книгами, если я не ошибаюсь Верещагина Дмитрия.


Интересно. Надо поискать и почитать. Или лучше не надо.... :Meeting: 



> Честно говоря, это мне не понравилось. Мне комфортнее, когда я этого не знаю и и предпочитаю верить людям.


Вот я тебя прекрасно понимаю!!!




> Это же прикольно!!


Нет, Натусь, совсем не прикольно. Ужасно(((




> Ненавязчиво так напоминаю


Спасибо, Тань! 




> Всем доброе утро!!!


Добрый вечер!  

Всем хорошего дня.  

Про обещанный рассказ помню. Но это уже после праздников. Дома  совсем нет возможности сосредоточится)))

----------

sa-sha76 (09.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (06.03.2016), Курица (06.03.2016), Наташкин (07.03.2016), Ольгия (06.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем хорошего дня! Здравствуйте. )))
Вчера писала весь день.

----------

Архимаг (07.03.2016)

----------


## Наташкин

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Курица

> Вчера писала весь день.


да,Света, вчера и у меня Муза была рядом))) :Aga:

----------

Архимаг (07.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (07.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (07.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

> да,Света, вчера и у меня Муза была рядом)))


Тоже был день Музы? )))

----------


## Джина

*Дорогие жительницы свободной республики Флудористан!!!
С праздником!*

----------

sa-sha76 (09.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Северяночка (09.03.2016), Суперстар (08.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (09.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Дорогие девочки! Всех с праздником!!!! Любви! Счастья!  Весеннего настроения!
[img]http://*********ru/8964599.gif[/img]

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), sa-sha76 (09.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Джина (09.03.2016), Северяночка (09.03.2016), Суперстар (08.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (09.03.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Дорогие девчонки! Любимые женщины! Поздравляю Вас с женским днем! Пусть улыбка как можно чаще появляется на Вашем лице и от радости, и от удовольствия, и от комплиментов и подарков!!! Женского счастья  и любви! Здоровья и благополучия!*

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), sa-sha76 (09.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Джина (09.03.2016), Северяночка (09.03.2016), Суперстар (08.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (09.03.2016)

----------


## Суперстар



----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), sa-sha76 (09.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Джина (09.03.2016), Мэри Эл (08.03.2016), Северяночка (09.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (09.03.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ДОРОГИЕ ЖЕНЩИНЫ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! ЖЕЛАЮ БОМБИЧЕСКОГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ, УБОЙНОГО ШАРМА И ВЗРЫВНЫХ ПРАЗДНИКОВ!*




*Примите в подарок танцевальную аранжировку, которая подойдет для улетных компаний и конкурсной программы

https://yadi.sk/d/OPC6Xw-Ipz3aF*

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), sa-sha76 (09.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Джина (09.03.2016), Леди N (09.03.2016), Мэри Эл (08.03.2016), Северяночка (09.03.2016), Суперстар (08.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (09.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

Дорогие дамы!
С праздником, счастья, здоровья, удачи и хорошего настроения!

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), sa-sha76 (10.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Джина (09.03.2016), Мэри Эл (08.03.2016), Ольгия (09.03.2016), Северяночка (09.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (09.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

Посмотрите, какой у нас закат!!!
[img]http://*********ru/8970606.jpg[/img] 
Фото Анны Кудрявцевой

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), sa-sha76 (09.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Джина (09.03.2016), Леди N (09.03.2016), Мэри Эл (08.03.2016), Ольгия (09.03.2016), Северяночка (09.03.2016), Суперстар (08.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (09.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Всем девочкам и мальчикам доброго дня!
 Девчонки, с праздником вас всех! Не хочу писать "прошедшим", потому что весна - это всегда праздник :Yes4:  Пусть ваша красота и ваше прекрасное настроение будут без-календарным  поводом для мужчин ( и не только)  делать вам комплименты и дарить подарки!  

И, если вам ещё не надоело, от меня следующая история из серии "необъяснимо, но факт")))



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Вот, уже сказки с картинками пошли :Grin:

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), sa-sha76 (10.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Джина (09.03.2016), Курица (09.03.2016), Мэри Эл (10.03.2016), Наташкин (09.03.2016), Ольгия (09.03.2016), Славина (09.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (09.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем привет! )))
Потеплело на улице. В доме топят так, что температура растёт на глазах у изумлённых жильцов - сегодня утром я проснулась от ощущения, что лежу на сковородке. Термометр на домашней метеостанции показал 29 (!!!) градусов. В воспалённом мозгу промелькнули смутные мысли о Карибах и Мальдивах, потом - почему-то!! - о Тортуге... И пришлось включить кондиционер и сказать своему отражению в зеркале: "Здравствуй, лето!" :Grin:

----------

Барановская Наталья (09.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> Потеплело на улице


Не просто потеплело, а у нас именно сегодня весна почувствовалась. Ручьи текли и раньше, но не было солнышка, а сегодня тепло и солнечно, на улице и на душе!

----------

sa-sha76 (10.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (09.03.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Девочки,  я с запоздалым небольшим подарочком) киновикторина по фрагментам и популярным фразам.. как застолка минут на 5 нормально идет)) на корпоративах 8 мартовских с ней работала https://yadi.sk/i/cO8KxGGTq2d9G

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), KAlinchik (18.03.2016), sa-sha76 (10.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.03.2016), Джина (10.03.2016), Курица (09.03.2016), Леди N (09.03.2016), Ольгия (09.03.2016), Северяночка (10.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

> Не просто потеплело, а у нас именно сегодня весна почувствовалась. Ручьи текли и раньше, но не было солнышка, а сегодня тепло и солнечно, на улице и на душе!


Если завтра будет такая же хорошая погода, пойду на прогулку - вдохновением запасусь. )))

----------


## Северяночка

> сказать своему отражению в зеркале: "Здравствуй, лето!"





> а сегодня тепло и солнечно, на улице и на душе!


А я сегодня замёрзла на третьей секунде нахождения на улице! Вышла с Мишкой погулять перед работой - прогулка вышла не длительной))) Вернулась домой, одела тёплую кофточку , капюшон поглубже  натянула и полетела. Зато солнышко такое и небо синющее :Tender:  

Завтра Санёчку 7 месяцев исполняется!  
А год назад мы активно готовились к Катёнкиной свадьбе... Как время летит, девочки :Vah:  

Моя принцесса ...
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/97ad47c349bf9df3e520d557fcbb68b9d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/ceb6d449ba49a3a990ef529887268df4d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]

Варёнку тоже было интересно

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/920511807570f005b28ee95267fc05abd9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]

Так спешат в ЗАГС)))
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/4f011debef2580da6f00928abdc01ac8d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]

Ну, вот и всё, жена...

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/4ea2f5a16a32bf7ef21206e3027fbc38d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]

Тут как в жизни - иногда очень весело,

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/cba14b2c15b7c4618e14ff41f798bdead9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]

А когда надо - всё серьёзно...

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/bce4a3b1c7ab66a58e77b87919dfc925d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), KAlinchik (18.03.2016), sa-sha76 (10.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Гумочка (10.03.2016), Джина (10.03.2016), Курица (10.03.2016), Мэри Эл (10.03.2016), Ольгия (10.03.2016), Славина (10.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (10.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

И ещё немного))

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/4ba91c3a3244faec0d700ed0be0dd70dd9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/bd777e0eb32f3852040ab850f817b178d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/18a3c4f4739441ae7af99522b2832681d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/192b6c70b47524269933a8df12582d35d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/188c56e6a395cb2c9712cd0c1c45ee41d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), sa-sha76 (10.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Джина (10.03.2016), Курица (10.03.2016), Мэри Эл (10.03.2016), Ольгия (10.03.2016), Славина (10.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (10.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/62d5e9497c5bd0f8702e2823eb578086d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/d0695456128d6ecd8f37c1d787670bc4d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]

А в ресторане всё было очень-очень весело, правыда, я  несколько раз довела ребёнка до слёз, но так и было задумано)))

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/37097d23be98b28c74920f6fca28ce37d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]

Гостями были Катёнкины коллеги, т.е. работники колледжа искусств, это не могло не сказаться на программе. 

Танец Берёзка, пусть для кого-то и старенькая  игрушка, но  тут было прям в тему-тему! ( просто именно с этим танцем Катёнкин  коллектив взял Гран при на конкурсе) 

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/452637155ce37fa8bd5ec32ceda61151d9764f240251305.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/6a10a3436cf2f192724a4af1635080d9d9764f240252120.jpg[/IMG]

И свидетели пошаманили на счастливую жизнь молодых))

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/354b2204545535dc9a1afa054d0fa1f1d9764f240252120.jpg[/IMG]

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), sa-sha76 (10.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Гумочка (10.03.2016), Джина (10.03.2016), Курица (10.03.2016), Мэри Эл (10.03.2016), Ольгия (10.03.2016), Славина (10.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (10.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> Как время летит, девочки


Ну вот мы и дождались фотографий! Так приятно посмотреть!

----------

Северяночка (10.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (10.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), sa-sha76 (10.03.2016), Архимаг (10.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Джина (10.03.2016), Курица (10.03.2016), Мэри Эл (10.03.2016), Наташкин (10.03.2016), Ольгия (10.03.2016), Славина (10.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (10.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Моя принцесса .


Ой, расхвасталась ты сегодня, Юляша  :Taunt: Но тааак классно, похвастайся ещё!!!!!!

Катенок- красавица  :Ok: 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.03.2016), Курица (10.03.2016), Северяночка (10.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (10.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Ой, расхвасталась ты сегодня, Юляша


Это на меня так солнышко влияет :Taunt:  




> Катенок- красавица


Ну вот видишь, значит не расхвасталась, а поделилась информацией  :Grin: 




> Но тааак классно, похвастайся ещё!!!!!!


Не, надо дозировано))  Итак спасибо инету, что всё загрузил и не козлил. Нельзя злоупотреблять :Nono:

----------

Барановская Наталья (10.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> Познакомитесь, Александра Евгеньевна


Ну, ДАМУ видно с пелёнок!  :Ok:

----------

Тигра Полосатая (10.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Ну и я свою принцессу покажу. Внучка Ариша 4 года 7 месяцев, занимается танцами, как мама. Вот её первый конкурс, 9 баллов из 9 в категории Baby, вручили Диплом, расстроилась, сказала: Я хотела медаль как у мамы!  :Taunt:  Она справа от девочки в чёрном, самая маленькая. Хорошо, есть ещё мальчик ей под стать  :Grin: 
[img]http://*********ru/8954955.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/8939595.jpg[/img]

----------

GlazOlga (13.03.2016), JaneVl (10.03.2016), KAlinchik (18.03.2016), sa-sha76 (10.03.2016), Архимаг (10.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Джина (10.03.2016), Курица (10.03.2016), Мэри Эл (10.03.2016), Северяночка (10.03.2016), Славина (10.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (10.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

> надо дозировано)





> Нельзя злоупотреблять


Вот не согласная я, красоты много не бывает. Так что давай ещё дозу!!!!!  :Taunt: 




> расстроилась, сказала: Я хотела медаль как у мамы


девушка с амбициями  :Ok:

----------

Архимаг (10.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.03.2016), Курица (10.03.2016), Северяночка (10.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (10.03.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Это на меня так солнышко влияет


Очень хорошо влияет, Юляша!!! :Ok:  Прям как в старые добрые времена теплом повеяло!!!!
Забежала с утра, прям настроение поднялось!
Только где пропали наши хранительницы Флудилки Наталья и Гумочка? 
Юляша, прочитала твои истории! Так интересно... сейчас некогда отвечать, бегу по делам.

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.03.2016), Курица (10.03.2016), Северяночка (10.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (10.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> девушка с амбициями


Такие они классные, малышки - танцоры!  Успехов ей на этом непростом поприще!





> Прям как в старые добрые времена теплом повеяло!!!!


 :Tender:  А я как рада, что вы сюда заглядываете..




> Юляша, прочитала твои истории! Так интересно... сейчас некогда отвечать, бегу по делам.


Если интересно, напишу ещё)) Разворошили вы мне память. Уже столет не вспоминала всякие мелочи, так интересно! 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (10.03.2016), Архимаг (10.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.03.2016), Джина (10.03.2016), Курица (10.03.2016), Мэри Эл (10.03.2016), Наташкин (10.03.2016), Ольгия (10.03.2016), Славина (10.03.2016), Танюша35 (10.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.03.2016), Тигра Полосатая (10.03.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Разворошили вы мне память.


Не сдерживайся! Пиши, раз разворошили! :Grin: 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (10.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем хорошего дня. )))

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем привет! Ну фотки конечно отличные, пиши еще и показывай еще -на красоту всегда приятно смотреть! А Александра вообще счастье каждой мамы -щеки... :)
А какая танцовщица прелестная -чудо просто! Ну не страшно что медали нет -зато признание получила!

----------

Валькирия Маруся (11.03.2016), Ольгия (10.03.2016), Северяночка (11.03.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Только где пропали наши хранительницы Флудилки Наталья и Гумочка?


Я сегодня, наконец-то тутА! Нам отключали интернет и телефон на все праздничные дни, прикиньте?! Всё село, кто от Ростелекома, сидели без связи 5 дней!




> Познакомитесь, Александра Евгеньевна


Ага, очень приятно! Прикольненько на той фотке, где Её Величество с бантом и бусами... прям такая дама-дама.




> Ну и я свою принцессу покажу.





> занимается танцами


 И у меня мелкие детишки есть в танцевальном кружке. Но им уже по 7 лет. мы с ними разучиваем танец "Русские матрёшечки". Как только усвоим его, обязательно похвалюсь.
Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ! Я сегодня сварила зелёный борщ со щавелем, первый раз в этом году. ОбожДрались!

----------

Валькирия Маруся (11.03.2016), Ольгия (11.03.2016), Северяночка (11.03.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Моя принцесса ...


 Ну, наконец-то!!! Красавчики! Все!

----------

Северяночка (11.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Я сегодня, наконец-то тутА!


Привет, Ленусь! Я уже тебя почти потеряла :Aga:  
 А я ведь так и не смогла найти ту группу)))) Тебе ещё актуально?  

Всем-всем привет, девочки и мальчики, которые иногда сюда заглядывают))

Кто у нас в статусе "теща"? Девочки, сегодня обязательно пригласите зятя на блины! Ну или, если зять далёко, испеките и сами съешьте за его здоровье :Grin:  И название-то какое чудесное сегодняшнего вечера "Тёщины вечерки" :Ok:  
А вот золовки у меня нет и "Золовкины посиделки " отменяются :Meeting:  А про воскресение сами всё знаете  -"целовальник"  :Grin:  

(Интересно, а где-нибудь сейчас проводят праздник "Проводы русской зимы"? У нас раньше всегда был ( правда, в последнее воскресение мая :Taunt: ). Но вот уже несколько лет ничего нет. Только праздник Хейро в марте или в апреле бывает....)

А ещё вечерком под блинчики хорошо всякие "страшилки" рассказывать)))  

Кто начнёт?

Блин, у меня тут деканат опростоволосился, напечатал справки-вызовы на апрельскую сессию, не указав, куда  именно вызывает студентов!!! И таких более 100 человек. Что делать, прям ума не приложу... :Meeting:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

О! Натуся с Леночкой появились!!! :Grin: 



> Всё село, кто от Ростелекома, сидели без связи 5 дней!


Ну нас этим не удивить! А у вас то чего?





> Я сегодня сварила зелёный борщ со щавелем, первый раз в этом году.


У нас тоже щавель попер, но жду когда побольше будут лопухи. Еще можно с молодой крапивой варить! Ленусь, спасибо за идею, сегодня пойду надеру и сварю!






> ОбожДрались!


Это как? :Grin:  Надеюсь не подрались обожрамсись?





> Кто начнёт?


Начинай, Юль! У тебя должно быть в загашнике!
А я посижу в уголке послушаю, у кого какие страшилки в жизни, может чего и вспомню из "страшного".... Тут недавно фильм ужасов посоветовали, так я на нем уснула)))

----------


## Джина

> Кто у нас в статусе "теща"?


У меня такой статус в будущем)))))

Сегодня захотелось с утра что-то испечь, но набор продуктов оказался небогатым. И чтоб в магазин не идти из того что было, напекла блинов, оооооочень в тему оказались.

Ось вам да с клубничным вареньем

[img]http://*********ru/8926207.jpg[/img]

----------

JaneVl (12.03.2016), Архимаг (11.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (12.03.2016), Мэри Эл (13.03.2016), Северяночка (11.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Начинай, Юль!


Вот так, да?)))



> Тут недавно фильм ужасов посоветовали, так я на нем уснула)))


Та же история, Мариш, не смотрю я их вовсе  :Meeting:  
Слава Богу и в жизни " ужастиков" не случается ( ттт), а вот " непознанное, неизведанное, непонятое, фигзнаеткакоето" это всегда пожалуйста :Grin:  
Как говорится, попа любит мягкую кровать, теплую ванну, нежное мыло, дорогое белье, а не приключения. Но кто у нее спрашивает… 
Поэтому следующая история из ряда " уманет"))))



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (11.03.2016), Архимаг (11.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (12.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (12.03.2016), Джина (11.03.2016), Курица (11.03.2016), Ольгия (11.03.2016), Славина (11.03.2016), Суперстар (12.03.2016), Танюша35 (12.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (12.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Выглянуть из избы? Ага, щас! Это только придурки из фильмов ужасов так делают)))


 :Taunt:  

Ну, Юляшик! Приключенческая душа  :Grin:  Прям картину маслом увидела)))))

Зы. Девочки твои прекрасны!!!!  :Ok:

----------

Барановская Наталья (12.03.2016), Северяночка (11.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Ни кому из наших не рассказали об этой истории.


Хорошо, что мы у тебя есть))))))

Вот прям всё-всё увидела, классно у тебя получается писать  :Ok:

----------

Северяночка (11.03.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Привет всем обитателеям страны Флудористания!*

С весной!

*Юль*, спасибо за "ужастик". Так явно все видится! Принсла фото россомахи, чтобы представлялось предметнее.
Ужос!

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8963881.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

Барановская Наталья (12.03.2016), Северяночка (11.03.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> А я ведь так и не смогла найти ту группу)))) Тебе ещё актуально?


Да я уже заменила то движение другим, попроще, чтоб не заморачиваться. Спасибки.




> Ну нас этим не удивить! А у вас то чего?


У нас была просто плановая замена провода на линии. Умудрились перед 4-х дневными праздниками лишить людей цивилизации. А у некоторых людей через домашний телефон показывают ТВ каналы...




> Начинай, Юль! У тебя должно быть в загашнике!


Ой, я тож читала на одном дыхании! И меня посетила мысль, мол, умеют же люди интересно повествовать!
Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ! Пошла я бай, завтра сваБдя, надо отдохнуть маленько.

----------

Барановская Наталья (12.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (12.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

Приветствую!
А это такой вот фонтан в парке, недалеко от меня :)

----------

Барановская Наталья (12.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (12.03.2016), Джина (12.03.2016), Ольгия (12.03.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Поэтому следующая история из ряда " уманет"))))


Зачиталась. Не знала, что росомаха страшней медведя, я думала, что это типа енота такая собачка :Grin: 





> завтра сваБдя, надо отдохнуть маленько


Ленусь, каравай то какой на аватарке красивущий!!!!





> А это такой вот фонтан в парке, недалеко от меня :)


Красиво. А что за город? А как это сделано? Зацикленная гифка? Только почему то люди вообще никак не движутся....Машины, листва, вода двигаются, а парочка нет...Как вы это сделали, если не секрет?

----------

Архимаг (12.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Принсла фото россомахи, чтобы представлялось предметнее.


Ты прям милашку нашла, симпатягу))))





> завтра сваБдя, надо отдохнуть маленько.


Удачи, Ленусь!




> А это такой вот фонтан в парке, недалеко от меня :)


Очень даже интересный!




> Ленусь, каравай то какой на аватарке красивущий!!!!


Это точно! 




> Зачиталась.


Прям почувствовала себя "прозаиком"  :Taunt: 

Всем доброго дня!

А я с очередной страшилкой)) это прям горяченькая, вчера произошла!

Есть у меня птица - попугай корелла Петя. Сидит в клетке, на кухне. Птица довольно мирная, но не ручная. Даже когда убираю в клетке он ругается ))) 
Вчера сидим с мужем на кухне, пьём чай. Петя что-то жуёт из своей кормушки и вдруг как закричит пронзительно, у меня аж спина похолодела. Я даже не сразу поняла, что происходит. Птица металась по клетке как-то странно, а потом я поняла, её как будто невидимая рука хватала и кидала, а бедный птиц пытался защитится крылышками. Я с ужасом смотрела на это и не знала, что сделать! Спрашиваю Сашу, ты это видишь?( А у него самого глаза по пять копеек), говорит - вижу. Тут птица забилась в угол и стала головой крутит во все стороны, как бы следя за чем-то... И после этого последним аккордом стал пинок кота,сидящего на пороге кухни, который просто взлетел в воздух. 
Что вот это было?!!! :Blink: 


А я ведь хотела рассказать вам сегодня совершенно мирную и добрую историю из своего археологического прошлого, ну это уже в другой раз. 
Сегодня что-то студентов много)))

----------

JaneVl (12.03.2016), Архимаг (12.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (12.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (13.03.2016), Джина (12.03.2016), Курица (12.03.2016), Ольгия (12.03.2016), Славина (12.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (20.03.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Всем доброе утро!*

*Лена-Гумочка* - классная аватарка!

*Юль,* пора формировать *сборник рассказов* под условным названием *"Гроздья страха"*))

Ты работаешь в субботу?

Иллюстрация к Юлиным рассказам))

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/8945317.jpg[/img][/IMG]




> завтра сваБдя, надо отдохнуть маленько.


*Ленусь,* все пройдет, как надо!)))

----------

Барановская Наталья (12.03.2016), Северяночка (12.03.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> следующая история


Супер история! Я живо так себе в уме картинку нарисовала, всё представила. Холодок ужаса прям предательски по спине бежал...ну вы отчаянные девчули были!))) 



> классно у тебя получается писать


Согласна!!! Еще хочется почитать....



> это типа енота такая собачка


Я кстати тоже думала, что какой-то безобидный зверек!



> Что вот это было


Ух! точно страшилка, тем более если впервые такое поведение птицы, и коту не подфортило) Может молочко поставить? А у моей мамы в частном доме звуки какие-то периодически бывают...Тоже жутковато. Сидишь в одной комнате, раз и слышишь звук печной заслонки, потом скрип половицы, потом звук железного кольца на гардинах (как будто собираются закрыть занавеску)...или звук "встающего с дивана"....
А недавно я прочитала и нашла объяснение тому, что же происходит иногда со мной во сне. Называется это "сонный паралич", когда разум проснулся а тело нет, какой-то ступор мыщц. Происходит так: сплю, открываю глаза от того, что в комнате присутствует КТО-ТО! Ощущается чье-то тяжелое дыхание, присутствие и тяжесть какую-то, при этом руки и ноги немеют, вообще невозможно пошевелить, горло смыкается (крикнуть не получается), и просто ощущение дикого ужаса. Есть много всяческих гипотез этого явления, если кому интересно или у кого было такое, в инете куча всякой инфы.

----------

JaneVl (12.03.2016), Архимаг (12.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (12.03.2016), Северяночка (12.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

> И после этого последним аккордом стал пинок кота,сидящего на пороге кухни, который просто взлетел в воздух


Странная история с котом, говорят, что они всё и всех видят...

Мы несколько лет жили на съемных квартирах. Муж у меня работает по сменам,  и в час ночи приходит, и в ночную смену работает. Я привыкла ночевать одна и абсолютно не боюсь. Так вот снимали мы как-то очередную квартиру. И вот иногда , когда оставалась дома одна, на меня по вечерам какая-то тревога нападала, прям вот неспокойно становилось. А несколько раз  ночью кошка шипела в темноту...




> Я кстати тоже думала, что какой-то безобидный зверек!


Вот и я как-то так думала. А в свете Юляшиных рассказов полезла в интернет, почитала и посмотрела несколько видео... Да уж, не хотела бы я встретиться с этим зверьком.

----------

Архимаг (12.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (12.03.2016), Северяночка (13.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем привет. ))))

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Девоки привет! Юля, прямо зачиталась!  Слушай, это ж так страшно... бедная птица! Бедный кот! И какие вы отважные девчонки, раз решились на такую глупость -зимой, в лес... Какая ты смелая, Юлька!!!! 
С прошедшим вас праздником девочки и с масленицей! Вы блины каждый день стряпаете, как положено?! 
Пришла с банкета трехчасового -так ноги гудят с непривычки! Но зато все на ура получилось! Я довольная! :)Спасибо вам за поддержку!

----------

JaneVl (12.03.2016), Архимаг (12.03.2016), Северяночка (13.03.2016), Славина (12.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

> Красиво. А что за город? А как это сделано? Зацикленная гифка? Только почему то люди вообще никак не движутся....Машины, листва, вода двигаются, а парочка нет...Как вы это сделали, если не секрет?


Москва. Украинский бульвар :)
Для своих не секрет :)
А для чужих - большой-большой секрет  :Vah: 
Ну собственно да, зацикленная гифка.
Снимал без штатива, поэтому чуть движется влево-вправо. Сделал 20 снимков в режиме серийной съемки, выбрал 5 более-менее нормальных и собрал в "Гиф-аниматоре".
Посмотрел - а-а-а-а не годится! Ибо вот как раз те люди, которые идут - дама наклонилась чулок поправить (или туфель) - в общем крайне некрасиво выглядит, хуже того - она же дергается!!
То есть идет издали вперед, наклонается... скачок - опять идет издали вперед, наклоняется... ужас-ужас. Ужас, летящий на крыльях ночи.
Я и так и этак - все равно ужас. Попробовал другие пять и третьи пять снимокв - а там мужчина роняет что-то.
И тут мне это надоело, и я решил вопрос кардинально (то есть как кардинал Мазарини).
Разрубил Гордиев узел мечом, как Македонский (который не стал его развязывать).
Взял один из вариантов мужчины и женщины, скопировал и... вставил на остальные фото  :Yahoo:  :Grin: 
И теперь они просто фотографические  То есть не двигаются, как и положено на обычной хвостографии...
Использованные программы: старый-престарый фотошоп с диска из палатки за 100р (куплен в 2000 году) и гиф-аниматор оттуда же

----------

JaneVl (12.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (13.03.2016), Курица (13.03.2016), Северяночка (13.03.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Что вот это было?!!!


Помоему у тебя в доме живет какая тут сущность :Meeting:  Если оно помогает как то, то это хорошо, главное чтобы вред не делало





> Для своих не секрет :)


Спасибо. Действительно, для "чужих" это все таки должен быть секрет, а то описал так подробно и стало все легко и понятно!

----------

Архимаг (13.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (13.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef

В Прощёным воскресеньем
простите меня и я Вас прощаю
[img]http://*********ru/8943191.jpg[/img]

----------

JaneVl (13.03.2016), Архимаг (13.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (13.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (13.03.2016), Мэри Эл (13.03.2016), Ольгия (13.03.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Ленусь, каравай то какой на аватарке красивущий!!!!


А вчера какой красивучий был, вы бы видели! А здесь я беременная Ванюхой, через месяц он родился...




> Удачи, Ленусь!


Спасибо, всё получилось! Был "городской" видеооператор, так ему бедному не хватало никаких аккумуляторов и флешек, чтобы снимать всё. Одно подходил и спрашивал, Лен, много там у тебя ещё? Типа, ноги болят уже снимать... ну и дела! А у меня типа не болят?! Надо ж деньги свои отрабатывать!




> Лена-Гумочка - классная аватарка!


Спасибо, Женечка!




> А я с очередной страшилкой)) это прям горяченькая, вчера произошла!


Я б ,наверное, поседела от страха... я, вообще, ужасная трусиха.
Всем доброго-бодрого утречка! И... простите меня, пожалуйста. Буду собираться в церковь...

----------

JaneVl (13.03.2016), Архимаг (13.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (13.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (13.03.2016), Ольгия (13.03.2016), Северяночка (13.03.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> А вчера какой красивучий был, вы бы видели! А здесь я беременная Ванюхой, через месяц он родился...


Аж вся светишься!!! И ты на последнем месяце вела???? :Vah: 





> Типа, ноги болят уже снимать... ну и дела! А у меня типа не болят?! Надо ж деньги свои отрабатывать!


Это он тебе сказал? А я всегда радуюсь, когда много снимать, потому что потом ничего не надо из пальца высасывать, кинул как есть и уже интересно!
А вот когда только жрут и пьют, ну и трясутся под музыку, вот тут задача? Как же это все красивенько подать, что бы потом вся их родня посмотрела и сказала, какая у нас была прекрасная свадьба. :Grin:

----------

Барановская Наталья (13.03.2016), Курица (13.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

> Был "городской" видеооператор, так ему бедному не хватало никаких аккумуляторов и флешек, чтобы снимать всё. Одно подходил и спрашивал, Лен, много там у тебя ещё? Типа, ноги болят уже снимать... ну и дела!


Или человек преувеличивает, или плохо знаком с техникой.
Я видеолюбитель, и практически сразу после того, как купил видеокамеру, первое, чем озаботился - многоими-многоми часами съемки.
Ибо вот поехал в Берлин например - если на автобусе, то розетка с 220 в может оказаться через неделю... а снимать каждый день хочется. Так что нужно не "многими" аккумуляторами запасаться, а одним, но на 24 часа. Называется Повербанк (powerbank)

А в 2013 году увлекся многокамерной съемкой - снимал концерты знакомых, так поскольку они в помещении, вообще подключил камеры к электросети 220в, часов 5 снимал непрерывно. Правда таких было только две камеры - третья не умела от сети работать, трех батареек хватило на час.
Сделал вывод, что для съемки мероприятий такая камера НЕ ГОДИТСЯ и купил б-у еще одну видеокамеру на место третьей, теперь у меня три видеокамеры могут работать от электросети практически бесконечно (флешка - на 5 часов, если съемка больше 5 часов, понадобится вторая), и два повербанка - двумя камерами я могу снимать вообще вдали от сети (на природе например)
Правда повербанки недоргие, всего на 7 часов работы видеокамеры, пока хватало.

Посмотреть
http://post-art.eu/magic/

----------

Валькирия Маруся (13.03.2016), Северяночка (14.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Помоему у тебя в доме живет какая тут сущность


И по ходу не очень-то и доброжелательное.

Юль, а как сейчас твой попугай? А у тебя дома прям столько живности и собачка, и попугай, и кот, а кто ещё есть? А вообще история, ух, какая, сегодня проснулась среди ночи и прям не спалось, все думала про твой ужас. Но ты это, рассказывай есчо!  :Yes4:  Я прям вся в ужасе и ещё в большем ужасном интересе  :Grin: 




> здесь я беременная Ванюхой,


И такая красивущая :Ok: )))))))))))

----------

Северяночка (13.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

> А здесь я беременная Ванюхой, через месяц он родился...


Лена, ты тут прямо очень -очень солнечная! Смотрела-не понимала-отчего такое чувство-а ты написала-поняла!!!



> Аж вся светишься!!!


вон, и Мариха об этом же пишет!!!

----------

Архимаг (14.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Юль, а как сейчас твой попугай? А у тебя дома прям столько живности и собачка, и попугай, и кот, а кто ещё есть? А вообще история, ух, какая, сегодня проснулась среди ночи и прям не спалось, все думала про твой ужас. Но ты это, рассказывай есчо! Я прям вся в ужасе и ещё в большем ужасном интересе


да-да,Юль, продолжай, пожааааалуйста!!!
И -вопрос-не святили квартирку-то?)))

----------


## Архимаг

> Помоему у тебя в доме живет какая тут сущность


В отличие от других взглядов на жизнь, наука развивается очень медленно... так что мы можем многое не знать, особенно если эти сущности разумные и им хватает ума прятаться от ученых.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (16.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Всем доброго дня, мои дорогие! 
Сознавайтесь, кто будет пост соблюдать?))) Мои все дружно отказались , а одной трудновато, тем более, если постоянно готовишь на всю компанию...  :Meeting: 




> Помоему у тебя в доме живет какая тут сущность Если оно помогает как то, то это хорошо, главное чтобы вред не делало


Вроде не делает. С попугаем единичный случай был)) Кот, правда, гоняет часто, но я думаю, они просто играют. 




> Юль, а как сейчас твой попугай? А у тебя дома прям столько живности и собачка, и попугай, и кот, а кто ещё есть?


С Петей всё хорошо, аппетит не потерял и поёт по-прежнему звонко( у нас дома игрушка есть - птичка, в неё воду наливаешь, дуешь и она так красиво поёт, так когда Петя слышит, аж из клетки готов выпрыгнуть и отвечает, чирикает)) )

Ты думаешь мало - птица, кот и пёс?))) Простоквашино в полном составе :Taunt:  





> Аж вся светишься!!!





> Лена, ты тут прямо очень -очень солнечная!


 :Ok: Согласна абсолютно! Хороша необыкновенно!




> В отличие от других взглядов на жизнь, наука развивается очень медленно... так что мы можем многое не знать, особенно если эти сущности разумные и им хватает ума прятаться от ученых.


Да, я тоже всегда говорю, что если мы чего-то не видим, не значит, что этого нет. Тем более, кто-то видит, но таких предпочитают записать в лучшем случае фантазёрами, а чаще психами :Aga: 
Поэтому 



> хватает ума прятаться


и не афишировать свои способности!

----------

Архимаг (14.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (14.03.2016), Курица (14.03.2016), Славина (14.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

А теперь обещанная  история.

АРХИ-ЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ.

Часть 1 . Мечта. 
Есть у меня мечта. Даже не так -МЕЧТА. Связана она с летом, отдыхом, природой. И это не отдых на море, не круиз и даже не отдых в моих любимых горах. Честно, я даже не знаю, ГДЕ ЭТО. Думаю, многие могут сказать, так это к нам))) Вижу я эту мечту картинкой, но очень чётко, до мельчайших деталей и ощущений... 
Итак. Лето. Жара. Полдень. Я иду по дороге. Дорога грунтовая ( наверное, не знаю как правильно) , но не серая пыльная, а такая желтенькая и очень "пушистая")) Справа колосится пшеничное поле, слева ржаное...Я иду босиком, несу босоножки в руках. Лёгкий- лёгкий ветерок играет подолом моего сарафанчика. Воздух наполнен ароматами земляники и васильков. Мне ещё хочется цветочный венок на голову, но думаю, будет слишком :Grin: , поэтому, венок снимаю)))
За спиной осталась деревня. Белёные хаты, плетённые оградки и жёлтыми головами подсолнухов, торчащих за этими заборчиками.
 Тишина необыкновенная...Вдалеке поблёскивает полоска реки. Видимо. я туда и иду))) 

Часть 2. Реальность.
В реальности в поле, наверняка будут шуметь трактора, в деревне брехать собаки и орать птицы, навстречу будет ехать телега с грустной лошадью впереди, вокруг гудеть мухи-шмели-комары...Но всё равно будет классно! 
Вот примерно по такой дороге я и шла в ту экспедицию. Междугородний автобус выплюнул меня среди каких то полей, водитель взмахом руки показал направление "копают там" и скрылся в жарком мареве дороги. Оглядевшись, я не увидела никаких признаков цивилизации. Поправила рюкзачок, достала карту и пошлёпала в указанном направлении. Кстати, тракторов, лошадей и деревни не было)) А очень хотелось увидеть кого-нибудь живого. Особенно, когда часа через 1,5 я всё ещё не видела отмеченного на карте поворота в лес...
Дошла таки)) 

Часть 3. Подсолнухи. 
В тот год экспедиция была в средне-иртышье, т.е где-то на просторах Омской области. Природа там представляет собой поля и берёзовые околки. Раскапывали мы тогда курганы, т.е древние захоронения ( 3 век до н.э.) Научную составляющую я пропущу, хотя очень интересно! 
Лагерь был разбит на большой поляне. Рядом был и тент столовой и указатели Эм -Жо)) А вот чтобы помыться, надо было идти через поле подсолнухов к реке. Несколько раз я ходила с провожатыми и дорогу запомнила. И вот как-то вечером я отправилась искупаться одна, никому даже не сказав об этом. Было ещё достаточно светло, так что я ничего не опасалась. До реки дошла быстро, освежилась и отправилась обратно. Через 15 минут я удивилась, что с ещё не вышла к лагерю, минут через 10 вышла к реке. Но не там, где мы купались. Вспомнив все знания, полученные в походах , я решила идти по реке до знакомого места. Дошла довольно быстро. Похвалила себя. Нашла тропинку, по которой все ходили и не отвлекаясь ни на что, пошла. Чтоб вы понимали, идти через поле подсолнухов очень сложно. Они выше человеческого роста и стебли колючие!!! Удовольствие то ещё! Я шла, вспоминаю песню Королёвой про любимого, который обнимал её в подсолнухах и думала, что убила бы такого))) С этим светлыми мыслями я вышла...к реке. Вот тут я уже напряглась!!! Идти по реке уже не хотелось совсем. Тем более темнело. Короче, я ломанулась через поле, в надежде, что оно где-то кончается, не тайга чай! Я ещё дважды выходила к реке... Потом я стала кричать. Смешно сейчас, а тогда мне было стыдно и страшно. Самое интересное, что ребята, которые пошли меня искать, ещё до моих криков, не могли выйти к реке сразу!!! И тоже шарахались по полю, где и услышали мои вопли. 
Руководитель экспедиции приказал по одному к реке не ходить...

Часть 4 Романтично-мистическая.
Не спалось мне в ту ночь. Вылезла я из палатки. Какая красота. Такого неба в городе вы не увидите! Тёмно-синее, глубокое, и звёзды, звёзды, звёзды... Смотреть можно бесконечно. Я и смотрела. 
Тут что-то мелькнуло на краю лагеря. Я не сразу поняла, а приглядевшись, увидела белую лошадку, которая шла по краю поляны. Вы не подумайте, что я боюсь лошадей, просто было так романтично, что я разбудила соседку по палатке и мы смотрели вдвоём, как вокруг лагеря ходит белая лошадь. Нас даже не смутил тот факт, что лошадь ходила чётко по кругу. Постояв, посмотрев, мы отправились спать. Утром за завтраком, мы рассказали об этом народу, нам не поверили и в качестве доказательств мы пошли искать следы лошади. Не нашли... А я порадовалась, что разбудила Ирку и не думала теперь, что у меня глюк))) Ну, не поверили и фиг с ними. Да, нету рядом селений, ну мало ли....
Дня через 3-4 собрались мужчины в ближайшее село за продуктами ( км 50-55) Оттуда приезжал автобус такой смешной, мы его называли Редиска, потому что круглый и красный.  Я напросилась с ними. Так как деревня для меня это почти Диснеленд :Grin: 
Я с восторгом бегала за утятами, пыталась погладит цыпочек, кормила лошадку, искала отличия между козой и овцой и выясняла у кого "муж баран",да, для меня на тот момент это была загадка))).  И тут я слышу обрывок разговора Тимофееча ( руководитель) с местными тётками. Начало я пропустила, а вот на фразе " странное там место", прислушалась. А когда они рассказали, что там пропал табун лошадей бесследно, а местные там постоянно плутают и стараются не ходить туда ( где наша стоянка), напряглась по настоящему. Точку поставил рассказ о том, как двух заблудившихся селянок вывела к людям белая лошадь.... 
Много думала.

----------

Архимаг (14.03.2016), Валькирия Маруся (16.03.2016), Джина (14.03.2016), Ольгия (14.03.2016), Славина (14.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (20.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Юль, как интересно ты пишешь! Вот у тебя жизнь, полная приключений! Хоть книжку издавай, и не надо ничего придумывать, вспоминай себе да пиши. Давай ещё!!!  Интересно, ужасть!!!!!

----------

Архимаг (14.03.2016), Северяночка (14.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (20.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Много думала.


Да, дела..))




> Интересно, ужасть!!!!!


 :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------

Архимаг (14.03.2016), Северяночка (14.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

> что там пропал табун лошадей бесследно, а местные там постоянно плутают и стараются не ходить туда


Параллельные миры!
Собственно ученые подозревают об этом (известное науке явление - риманово пространство), но пока все в пределах гипотез, доказательств не нашли (или не имкали?)

----------

Валькирия Маруся (16.03.2016), Северяночка (14.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef

> А теперь обещанная история.


Требую продолжения истории :Vishenka 30: ещё, ещё и ещё...

----------


## Северяночка

> Требую продолжения историиещё, ещё и ещё...


 :Ok:  Всё будет! Я даже знаю уже , что именно. Просто пока некогда)) На следующей недели три мероприятия, надо всё таки хотя бы чуток подготовиться. 
Но как только, так сразу  :Aga: 
Так что, заходите, не забывайте! 

Всех касается!!! 

Хорошего дня, мои дорогие и крепкого здоровья. У нас такие ветра начались, трёх шагов невозможно сделать. Опять приходится ездить на машине. И мои десять тысяч шагов в день, накрылись медным тазом. А к лету же надо красоту  подправить)) А тут ещё я увидела, что в  диетических батончиках, которые я на работе грызу с чаем(1-2 в день, не больше!), хренова туча калорий! Вот  с чего? Там хлопья и фрукты. 
Тань, Курочка, ты вот как похудела? Маруся придёт, скажет, майонез -яд, так я его и не ем совсем :No2:  
Впрочем, ладно. Потом по переживаю на эту тему, пошла готовится к юбилею. Но ваши идеи и советы выслушаю с удовольствием!!!  а за самый действенный  -  приз :Yes4:

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем привет! )))
Сухо. Холодно. Небо - одного цвета с асфальтом, и кажется, что сейчас из него посыпятся болты, винты, гайки, шайбы и прочие скобяные изделия. Ветер свистит, как в аэродинамической трубе. Голуби прячутся неизвестно где, кошки сидят по подвалам, привалившись пушистыми тельцами к трубам отопления.
Весна. :Grin:

----------

Архимаг (16.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Тань, Курочка, ты вот как похудела?


 :Blink: я-похудела?????Неа, нисколько,Юль! :Nono:

----------


## Северяночка

> я-похудела?????


Я видела твои фотки , наверное в Вконтакте)) Почему то мне так показалось)))  
А , может, просто  выспалась :Grin: 





> Сухо. Холодно. Небо - одного цвета с асфальтом, и кажется, что сейчас из него посыпятся болты, винты, гайки, шайбы и прочие скобяные изделия. Ветер свистит, как в аэродинамической трубе. Голуби прячутся неизвестно где, кошки сидят по подвалам, привалившись пушистыми тельцами к трубам отопления.


 Душераздирающее зрелище... :Blink: 


А я к вам с предложением, девочки! 

Всемирный фонд дикой природы (WWF) приглашают вас принять участие в международной акции «Час Земли»

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/01c2a91bc6655ee394967afe18613278d9764f240943427.png[/IMG]


*19 марта в 20:30 весь мир выключает свет на 1 час* в знак внимания к нашей планете.

В этом году WWF просит задуматься о том, какой экослед оставляет каждый из нас.

Перерасход воды, частые поездки на авто, покупка пластиковых пакетов – все эти мелочи приводят к тому, что нам уже не хватает нашей Земли. Только задумайтесь: если бы каждый жил, как средний россиянин, нам было бы необходимо 2,5 планеты! Вот только планета у нас одна.

*Сделайте первый шаг – выключите свет 19 марта с 20:30 до 21:30*.


Давайте поддержим!  Кто за?)))

Всем хорошего дня :Grin: 

Вы хоть ручкой махните, что  живы - здоровы!

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (20.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> Вы хоть ручкой махните, что живы - здоровы!


маХАЮ! Что живы - и то СБ, а со второй частью проблемней, но прорвёмся)))




> выключите свет 19 марта с 20:30 до 21:30.


Юль, как бы я ни хорошо относилась к нашей природе, но день выбран очень неудачно. Вечер субботы, вся семья в сборе - ну нереально высидеть целый час без света! Надо объявить день похода в гости. Вот у четырёх семей из пяти и не будет свет гореть))))

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

:Ok: 



> Вы хоть ручкой махните, что живы - здоровы!


со временем напряг,Юль, а так-все путём! :Aga:

----------

sa-sha76 (20.03.2016)

----------


## mar16

> Давайте поддержим! Кто за?)))


Я, как баба Яга- против...
У меня у моей близкой подруги юбилей 19 марта...19-30-самый разгар...Не получится...
Это Крым поддержит, у них пока действует график выключения электричества...

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Сделайте первый шаг – выключите свет 19 марта с 20:30 до 21:30.Давайте поддержим! Кто за?)))


Очень, очень неудачный день)))) У меня в этот день юбилей и очень коротенький, так что это тоже самый разгар вечера будет и  без света никак)))) А идея хорошая. Это в понедельник лучше было бы или хотя бы в воскресение самое то.

Всем доброго здравия!!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> но день выбран очень неудачно.





> У меня у моей близкой подруги юбилей 19 марта...19-30-самый разгар..





> Очень, очень неудачный день)))) У меня в этот день юбилей и очень коротенький,


 :Taunt:   Так и напишу  в этот фонд. 
Но! Радует, что те, кто будут у вас на празднике, дома не будут тратить электричествУ))) 

Так что Ольгина идея




> Надо объявить день похода в гости.


очень хороша! 

Ну. а у кого разгар праздника, в этот час гасим свет и всех на танцпол - в поддержку планеты :Yahoo:  

Для тех же, кто остаётся дома, есть два варианта. 1 Идём гулять. 2. Выключаем ТВ, компы, плиты и т.п. и при свете настольной лампы читаем книжку ( почувствуй себя Ильичом :Grin: )

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (29.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Ну. а у кого разгар праздника, в этот час гасим свет и всех на танцпол - в поддержку планеты


А, тю, ля! Я врубилась наконец-то  :Taunt:  только свет, а само элестричество останется. Я думала вообще все выключить. 




> Радует, что те, кто будут у вас на празднике, дома не будут тратить электричествУ)))


Ну это да   :Yes4:  дома у нас в это время все будет выключено! И у людей, которые на празднике будут тоже! Значит в какой-то мере мы эту акцию поддерживаем! Так и напиши, Юляшик, в этот фонд, что мы ЗА!  :Grin:

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.03.2016), Северяночка (18.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Девоньки мои! Чуть не прошляпила :Blink: 

*Сегодня 4 года как я с вами* :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

Всем по рюмочке
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/92ed1597da2f57d3beae0902f3d5455ad9764f240954940.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/8a7d920e32a4b9acd0dd938655f35715d9764f240954940.jpg[/IMG]

и закусить))

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/009c9eca744799eb72ec80c5f9af0b20d9764f240954940.jpg[/IMG]


Спасибо вам, мои дорогие, за то что вы есть. Люблю вас!

----------

sa-sha76 (20.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (19.03.2016), Джина (18.03.2016), Курица (18.03.2016), Ольгия (18.03.2016), Славина (18.03.2016), Суперстар (18.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (20.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Сегодня 4 года как я с вами


Поздравляю, Юляшик!!! Долгих лет тебе ещё шагать в наших стройный рядах! И удивлять, и восхищать!!! Столько интересных людей, а столько прекрасных видов, историй и судеб со всех концов нашего земного шарика  :Ok: 

С удовольствием угощаюсь!!!!

----------

sa-sha76 (20.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (19.03.2016), Северяночка (18.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Сегодня 4 года как я с вами


Здорово, Юляша!!!  :Ok:  Цём тебя!

----------

Северяночка (18.03.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Сегодня 4 года как я с вами


И я пРаздравляю!




> Всем по рюмочке


Я выбираю бокал красненького!
Всем ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА! Времени забежать на форум катастрофически не хватает... В Одноклассники забегаю с телефона, а вот с форумом посложней - не всегда комп под рукой... К тому же, наш дедушка-нянь попал в больницу... второй инфаркт... лежит в реанимации, врачи ничего не обещают и ничего не гарантируют... мы без него очень скучаем...

----------


## Джина

> К тому же, наш дедушка-нянь попал в больницу... второй инфаркт...


Ой, как плохо....

Ленчик, здоровья вашему дедушке!!!!!!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> наш дедушка-нянь попал в больницу... второй инфаркт.


Гумочка и я желаю дедушке здоровья! Пусть поправляется скорее!



> Сегодня 4 года как я с вами


Да ты ж моя красота! Поздравляю конечно с такой маленькой, но очень замечательной датой! Я даже помню как мы начали общаться с тобой и я все хотела фото увидеть, какая ты! И в одноклассниках как-то увидела -была такая радая!!! Правда, правда! Радуй нас своим позитивом и хорошим сибирским настроением! Чмок, чмок! А стол какой шикарный!!! с краю присоседюсь... 



> Для тех же, кто остаётся дома, есть два варианта. 1 Идём гулять. 2. Выключаем ТВ, компы, плиты и т.п. и при свете настольной лампы читаем книжку ( почувствуй себя Ильичом)


Это очень хорошая идея, но я как всегда все пропустила... готовилась к дню рождения девочки и прошляпила такое событие! Но вообще мы наверное транжиры в этом плане! у нас всегда горит свет в туалетной комнате (днем там темно, а ночью дети встают) и в двух комнатах гирлянда и лампочка. Но недавно у нас поставили счетчики на улице, и теперь приходится лишний раз подумать, а надо ли эту лампочку оставлять... 



> Сухо. Холодно. Небо - одного цвета с асфальтом, и кажется, что сейчас из него посыпятся болты, винты, гайки, шайбы и прочие скобяные изделия.


Как вы там вообще живете? У нас в Красноярске (200 км от нас) в последнее время все чаще режим черного неба объявляют, а что тогда в Москве делается??? Жуть! Чем дышать?! У нас ветерок в последние дни, а так тепло, плюсовая температура днем. Снег тает и лужи растекаются по дороге маленькими ручейками. Грязно и слякотно, но так радостно, что скоро лето! Девочки хозяюшки к огороду уже готовитесь, или у вас уже садят?




> Но ваши идеи и советы выслушаю с удовольствием!!! а за самый действенный - приз


Юль самый верный способ -есть меньше! Это стопудово помогает! А если серьезно, оказывается есть можно все, но считать калории которые тратишь. Это самый верный способ сбросить вес безболезненно. Я пока дома сижу смотрю разные передачи, так там разных девушек разными способами "худеют". Даже на пельменях и салате селедка под шубой, представляете? А одной разрешили есть все подряд, только маленькую порцию и 6 раз в день. Но опять же если со здоровьем все хорошо и нет гастрита и прочих болячек. А то можно так надиетничать, что потом болеть будешь! и час нагрузки в день или адреналин. он помогает обменным веществам и очень действенен при похудении. Доктор Ковальковский ( в передаче) девушек с тарзанки заставляет прыгать и в бане париться, там такой адреналин... ) Юль, у тебя есть тарзанка или баня? :)



> Но как только, так сразу


Рассказывай еще, очень интересно читать.
Я сегодня как то снизу начала и уже много чего понаписывала... :) Всех обнимаю, радуюсь вашим заказам -значит у вас будет хорошее настроение и адреналин, который опять же способствует похудению :) и конечно же денежек, на свои маленькие удовольствия! Всем желаю удачи! Чмоки, чмоки!

----------

JaneVl (20.03.2016), sa-sha76 (20.03.2016), Северяночка (20.03.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем утро доброе из Солнечной Сибири! Вчера в Омске было праздничное гулянье на берегу Иртыша.К сожалению,попасть на него не смогли добирались с Левого берега на Московку 2,5 часа(это с одной стороны города в другую).ВСЮ красоту довелось наблюдать из окон авто,поэтому фотографии к сожалению,не мои.Проникнувшись глубоким чувством радости,гордости и патриотизма хочу выставить ссылку на фотографии земляков. http://ok.ru/otdokhniomsk/album/53069096878266  :Aga: 

P.S. Юля,свет выключить(совсем) не смогли,так как ВСЕ гости опоздали почти на 2 часа,в 19.30 был самый разгар,НО!!! мы оставили только светомузыку!! :Victory:

----------

JaneVl (20.03.2016), Северяночка (20.03.2016)

----------


## yuzef

Всем доброе утречко!

----------

Северяночка (20.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (20.03.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Всем доброе утро и с международным днем счастья!*

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/9072805.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

Джина (20.03.2016), Северяночка (21.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (20.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

Приветствую всех, заглянувших на огонёк...
Сегодня день счастья, говорите?
А моё счастье носит имя Настя)))
Принесла вам её перлы...из последних)))
На кухне.  Заварила чай из  прабабушкиных травок  (мелисса, липа) . Говорю:
-Попробуй мой чай!
Пьёт.
-Как тебе? Хороший?
-Отличный, бабуль! Отличный аромат!
-А как ты это поняла?
-По запаху.
-А что такое аромат?
-Это когда вкусно пахнет чего-то.
-
Садимся рисовать. Предлагаю на выбор: раскрашивать или самой рисовать.Говорит:
-Разукрашивать буду.
Я, как , борец за чистоту языка))), поправляю:
-Не разУкрашивать, а раскрашивать!
-Ну бабуська! Можно. Как хочешь, говорить, в чём разница-то: васквасивать, вазуквасивать…
-
Решила, что всё же будем рисовать. Рисует несуществующее животное (по моей просьбе) и комментирует, смешивая зеленый и коричневый:
-А цвет его будет как на службе.
-Как понять? На какой на службе?
-Где мой папа служит. И мама. Цвет будет …хаки! (и ведь и правда-хаки-цвет всех военных)
- А хвостишко, как у зайца, только полохматее. А ещё бананы растут.
-Где?
-На хвосте. Это брат того, первого, которого я раньше рисовала. Его зовут Бумба.
-Настя, добавь другого цвета, а то рисунок одноцветный какой-то получается…
-Добавлю, бабуль, оранжевый. У него пупок будет оранжевый!
-А теперь сделаем что-то фиолетовым- в честь твоего любимого цвета! Ты же любишь фиолетовый,правда,бабуська?
-
На Масленицу печём блины. Говорю ей, что есть такая присказка: «Первый блин-комом, а второй-знакомым, третий-дальней родне, а четвёртый-МНЕ!»
Когда проходит время, спрашиваю, мол, какую присказку мы с тобой выучили, и получаю быстрый ответ:
-Первый блин-Нинке (ни одной знакомой Нины у нас нет!!!))), а второй-свининке.
Видит мои округлившиеся глаза и смеётся заливисто.
-Бабуська, это шутка такая. Я придумала. Конечно, я шучу, ведь этого не может быть в правдашной…ой,правдешней…ну как там?..жизни. Еле выговорила…
Потом подумала минутку, и выдаёт:
-Нинки не существует! Я просто такую шутку придумала!
-
У Насти появился щенок из шарика, длинного, как сосиска. Бережно несёт его домой, играет. Приходит ко мне на кухню за собачьим кормом. Я говорю, что у меня его нет, а потом вспоминаю, что под раковиной стоит чашка её Бони-когда она была в последний раз в гостях, не весь корм доела, и предлагаю её щенка покормить из Бониной чашки. Соглашается. Кормит.
Возвращая чашку, говорит:
-Бабуська, а как ты думаешь,Боня одобрит, что мы ее корм моему щенку давали?
Я говорю, что Боня-умная собака, и она бы не пожалела корма для щенка.
Настя (недоверчиво-раздумчиво):
-Думаешь, умная? Что-то.когда папа её выпускает пописать, она носится совсем не как умная, а как сумасшедшая бывает…Хотя может у неё это лефлекс (рефлекс)…
-А что такое рефлекс?
-Это когда собачка или котик что-то сами делают, не подумав.
-
18.03.2016 г.
Болеет. У неё температура и подавленное, совершенно не свойственное ей,настроение. За что бы ни бралась, всё получается плохо-и лепка, и рисование…
Когда очередной рисунок опятьне получился, с горечью заявляет:
-Я бездарность! Я не могу жить в мире для дарных людей.Зачем я вам? Ещё и с температурой?Я пойду туда, где меня будут уважать… и любить…какую-нибудь дорогу отыщу, и пойду туда…
-
Играет с конструктором типа «Лего», которому столько лет, сколько её маме. Не сразу всё получается. Немножко капризничает из-за болезни, ищет причины.
-Я из-за этого солнца не могу сосредоточиться.
Я закрываю шторы.
-А так темно! Включи хоть электричество какое!
Включила.
-Ну вот. Так хорошо! Эх, мы сейчас построим супер-мега-дом!

----------

JaneVl (22.03.2016), mar16 (21.03.2016), sa-sha76 (20.03.2016), Архимаг (20.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (21.03.2016), Джина (20.03.2016), Мэри Эл (27.03.2016), Ольгия (20.03.2016), Славина (21.03.2016), Суперстар (22.03.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

> Вы хоть ручкой махните, что живы - здоровы!


живы-здоровы(почти, подхватила   простудное)
средняя клеит проэкт в стиле квилинг-тройку лошадей
я -пишу новый материал ,в этот раз завернуло меня  в воспоминания.бьюсь в 80х
В том  месяце получила первые  авторские экземпляры "ЧРГ",меня напечатали в одном номере  с Окрылённой .Вот так,думала ли я раньше,  что такое возможно .а оказывается   в нашей жизни возможно всё,нужно только приложить усилия.(материал уже  можно просмотреть на сайте в электронном виде номер 2 за 2016 )
на работе второй месяц.забот хватает..
Готовимся  к 9 мая-есть очень интересная задумка  для проектора, но пока тсссссс.
МЕЛКАЯ НАША  УХХ КАКАЯ БОЙКАЯ ,НАВЕРНОЕ ВСЁ ТАКИ БУДЕМ ОТДАВАТЬ В ДЕТСКИЙ САД..
вчера про ПУТИНА РАССКАЗЫВАЛА , ЧТО ОН ПРЕЗИДЕНТ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
..Я СПРАШИВАЮ  А ЭТО КАК? 
 А ОНА ОТВЕЧАЕТ-ОН-САМЫЙ......КРАСИВЫЙ 
 Я ГОВОРЮ  ГЛАВНЫЙ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ?
она отвечает ну ,я и говорю , что самый красивый ( девочка .  скажу)

в общем новостей  куча  я рассказала малую толику-горит пирог С черникой..

Всем привет и воздушный поцелуй....!

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.03.2016), Джина (20.03.2016), Курица (21.03.2016), Ольгия (20.03.2016), Северяночка (21.03.2016), Славина (21.03.2016), Суперстар (22.03.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ! Я к вам с грустной весточкой... поплакаться... нет больше нашего дедушки-няня...

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> А моё счастье носит имя Настя)))


 :Tender: 




> в общем новостей куча я рассказала малую толику-горит пирог С черникой..


Рукодельница! А я думала младшая у тебя уже давно в садик ходит?




> Я к вам с грустной весточкой... поплакаться... нет больше нашего дедушки-няня...


Соболезную Лен. Держитесь. Ему теперь лучше, чем нам....

----------


## sa-sha76

> Я к вам с грустной весточкой... поплакаться... нет больше нашего дедушки-няня...


соболезную Лена!да  .Мы вошли в тот возраст, когда  уже приходит время собирать камни.очень это больно,но так уж заведено- кто то умирает , а кто то приходит в этот мир.Наш последний из живых дедушка ушёл 3 года назад.а фото только вот сейчас  могу смотреть.(А  в ТОТ  дом  очень трудно зайти  подсознательно ждёшь что выйдет и втсретит  тебя)

----------


## yuzef

> Я к вам с грустной весточкой... поплакаться... нет больше нашего дедушки-няня...


Примите искренние соболезнования. Держитесь, это жизнь

----------


## Ольгия

Леночка, соболезную. Вечный покой вашему дедушке.

----------


## Курица

> Я к вам с грустной весточкой... поплакаться... нет больше нашего дедушки-няня...





> Соболезную Лен. Держитесь. Ему теперь лучше, чем нам....





> соболезную Лена!да .Мы вошли в тот возраст, когда уже приходит время собирать камни.очень это больно,но так уж заведено- кто то умирает , а кто то приходит в этот мир.


 *О милых спутниках, которые наш свет

                                              Своим присутствием для нас животворили,

                                               Не говори с  тоской:  их нет,

                                               Но с благодарностию:  были.

                                                                             Василий Андреевич Жуковский*

----------

sa-sha76 (21.03.2016), Славина (21.03.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Леночка...соболезную...

----------


## Славина

Ленусенька, прими и мои соболезнования, дедушке пусть земля  будет пухом, светлая память...

----------


## Еленка1976

Леночка, соболезную...

----------


## Джина

> поплакаться... нет больше нашего дедушки-няня...


Ленчик, прими мои соболезнования...Держись, дорогая.

----------

Мэри Эл (27.03.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

Спасибо большое, мои дорогие, за сочувствие... да, это жизнь...
Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ! У нас сегодня весь день светило солнышко, обещают потепление.

----------

Мэри Эл (27.03.2016)

----------


## JaneVl

*Всем доброе утро!*

*Леночка,* прими соболезнования...

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> У нас сегодня весь день светило солнышко, обещают потепление.


У нас тоже солнышко, и такие большущие лужи- прямо не пролезть. На нашей улочке вообще не пройти, завтра 9 лет как умер мой папа и нам к бабушке идти, а как пробираться будем на коляске даже не знаю... 
Желаю всем солнечного настроения!!!

----------

sa-sha76 (26.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем привет! )))) Немного приболела, не ходила на форум.
Жду, когда же наконец можно будет создать свою тему. Или несколько тем. Накопились некоторые соображения, которыми хотелось бы поделиться с творческими людьми. )))

----------

Архимаг (23.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Жду, когда же наконец можно будет создать свою тему. Или несколько тем. Накопились некоторые соображения, которыми хотелось бы поделиться с творческими людьми. )))


4 апреля)))истечёт месяц на Форуме,Светлана :Aga:

----------

Тигра Полосатая (23.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

> 4 апреля)))истечёт месяц на Форуме,Светлана


Жду! ))))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Танечка, дорогая наша Курочка, с юбилеем!*
[img]http://*********ru/9126869.gif[/img]

*Друзья, напоминаю, что у Танюши есть своя поздравительная тема с Днём рождения! 
Оставьте там тёплые и добрые пожелания нашей любимой Танечке!*
[img]http://*********ru/9157591.jpg[/img]

----------

sa-sha76 (27.03.2016), Архимаг (28.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (27.03.2016), Курица (28.03.2016), Мэри Эл (27.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (29.03.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

Напекла растегаев  с рыбой  и яблочный пирог- так что прошу  за стол-поздравлять так поздравлять...!
 ухожу печь  беляши....
*флудористанцы !*
накрывайте стол дальше без меня-чтобы мама Таня  пришла,  а  нас всё готово  ....

----------

Архимаг (28.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (27.03.2016), Мэри Эл (27.03.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*И здесь Танюшке Курочке - приветы и наилучшие пожелания!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Именинница уже за столом и ждет гостей!*



*И  даже рюмочку уже приготовила для первого тоста!!!! Предлагайте свои тосты за  именинницу!!!*

----------

nezabudka-8s (27.03.2016), sa-sha76 (27.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (27.03.2016), Джина (27.03.2016), Курица (28.03.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

*И тут еще поздравлю! Танечка с юбилеем! Пусть кружится голова только от счастья, пусть ноги не идут только от танцев, любви близких, родных и друзей.*

----------

sa-sha76 (27.03.2016)

----------


## Суперстар

Танюшка, с днем рождения тебя!!!Всего тебе самого доброго, исполнения всех сокровенных желаний. 
   А я уже вторую неделю в Питере, люблю этот город.Приехала к внучке и через неделю уже все  уезжаем на все лето к нам. Варюха наконец-то начала говорить предложениями, развлекает нас. По вечерам ходим вместе по Невскому проспекту  и вдоль набережной Фонтанки, правда больше чем на час нас не хватает. Ее потом тянет на всякие подвиги... То в машину остановившую норовит залезть, то в автобус собирается  садиться, то за собакой бежит. Тогда уже идем домой. Фотик лежит в сумке всегда, некогда его только доставать Но обязательно порадую вас фотками вечернего города

----------

sa-sha76 (27.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (27.03.2016), Курица (28.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Всем доброго дня! 

У нас тут был небольшой армагедец  на прошлой неделе... Я такого не помню уже лет десять. С понедельника по пятницу была чёрная пурга. Если кто в новостях видел, так вот это цветочки показывали.  Актировки были для всех. Даже поликлиники не работали. С домов вылетали кирпичи, листы крыш летали как бабочки.(Вы не представляете с каким жутким звуком они летают!)  Вырваны половина дорожных знаков, а светофоры кое-где завязаны почти в узел. Машины пробиты деревянными балками насквозь,  сколько людей ранено я точно не знаю. А вот одну женщину листом с крыши разрезало пополам. И это я ещё новости не смотрела городские. А то, что видела сама...
Интернета , конечно, тоже почти не было. Но это меньшая из бед! 
Меня опять спасла случайность .Я вышла с  Мишей утром погулять и что-то мне показалось, что ветер утих, крыши хлопали , конечно, но я решила, что пойду на работу пешком. Отвела Мишку домой, вышла из подъезда, прошла метров пятьдесят ( мне надо было спуститься по мостику и перейти дорогу) и решаю зайти в магазин за водичкой, зашла  , купила. Выхожу к мостику и вижу как с крыши летит пластина и грохается как раз в том месте, где обычно сворачиваю с улицы во дворы и если бы  не зашла в магазин,  как раз в том месте и была.
 Я подумала, что  не всегда пешие прогулки полезны для здоровья и вызвала такси...
Страшное дело - ветер! 

В пятницу прошёл юбилей, который меня так напрягал)) Всё отлично получилось! И прямо на одном дыхании. Тань, Курочка, я так и не успела переписать  информацию про год, как ты мне советовала, потому что всё было в закладках инета. а его как раз и не было! Но что-то вспоминала и упоминала в подводках, было занимательно.   Я тебе обещала рассказать про момент, который придумала , если хорошо получится :Grin: . Получилось очень интересно. Так что скажи, в какой темке лучше поделиться)) 

А вот свадьба субботняя оказалась трудной. Я, наверное, первый раз отчитывала гостей прямо за столом :Meeting:  Потому что парни приехали совсем неадекватные! Бедная невеста была на грани истерики. Жених каялся, мол это он во всём виноват. Но мне от этого было не легче, надо было работать и спасать праздник. Поэтому, наплевав на собственную скромности и воспитанность, я в не очень парламентских ( но в рамках цензуры! :Grin: ) выражениях объяснила КТО и ЧТО будет делать, если  мне что-то не понравится в их поведении опять)))  Объяснила о вреде курения на данной конкретной свадьбе и о цене слезинки невесты.  Зал мне аплодировал. Невеста хохотала. Свадьба дальше была практически безупречной. 
А парни спрашивали разрешения даже сходить пописать :Taunt: 

Ещё сегодня закончила свой первый сценарий для команды КВН. ( причём, команда не с нашего города, нашли меня по интернет) Вроде всё понравилось заказчикам, но так хочется посмотреть, КАК они всё это будут делать!  

Зять начистил овощей, мяско сварилось, пошла варить борщ :Yes4:

----------

sa-sha76 (28.03.2016), Архимаг (28.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (28.03.2016), Джина (28.03.2016), Курица (28.03.2016), Мэри Эл (28.03.2016), Славина (28.03.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (29.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Если кто в новостях видел, так вот это цветочки показывали


Юляш, не видела ничего, но и из твоего рассказа - жуть.




> наплевав на собственную скромности и воспитанность, я в не очень парламентских ( но в рамках цензуры!) выражениях объяснила КТО и ЧТО будет делать, если мне что-то не понравится в их поведении опять)))


 :Ok:

----------


## Курица

ВСЕМ_спасибо за поздравления, дорогие моему сердцу люди!!!!!!!!!!!!




> У нас тут был небольшой армагедец на прошлой неделе...





> Меня опять спасла случайность .


да уж. Какой сильный у тебя Ангел-Хранитель,Юля!



> Тань, Курочка, я так и не успела переписать информацию про год, как ты мне советовала, потому что всё было в закладках инета. а его как раз и не было! Но что-то вспоминала и упоминала в подводках, было занимательно. Я тебе обещала рассказать про момент, который придумала , если хорошо получится. Получилось очень интересно. Так что скажи, в какой темке лучше поделиться))


Юля, я думаю, вот тут  будет уместно писать, да и увидят многие:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136997&page=40 




> Приехала к внучке и через неделю уже все уезжаем на все лето к нам.


Таня, Варя вас с мужем омолодит  :Ok: за весну и лето лет так на "дцать"))))Будет не ходить, а бегом бегать))), раз её, как и всех нормальных деток, 



> Ее потом тянет на всякие подвиги...


Но это очень хорошо и полезно)))




> И даже рюмочку уже приготовила для первого тоста!!!! Предлагайте свои тосты за именинницу!!!


Элечка! Спасибо, что напомнила мне, как мы встречали один из моих ДР на выезде, в Питере)))))))))КАК сейчас)))помню!!!!И петуха резинового, подаренного потом Насте, вижу каждый выходной(в ее игрушках))).
Спасибо за приятные мгновения!

----------

Мэри Эл (28.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Юляш, не видела ничего, но и из твоего рассказа - жуть.


Я видела в ОК ролик кто-то выставлял, как с высотного дома крышу сорвало, это был просто какой-то ужас. Да, уж...

----------

Барановская Наталья (28.03.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Но обязательно порадую вас фотками вечернего города


Да, очень хочется посмотреть!!




> У нас тут был небольшой армагедец на прошлой неделе


Какой страх! А почему черная? 



> В пятницу прошёл юбилей, который меня так напрягал)


Блин, всегда так получается, чем больше боишься-тем лучше проходит! Во почему так интересно???





> А вот свадьба субботняя оказалась трудной. Я, наверное, первый раз отчитывала гостей прямо за столом


 :Grin: 



> Ещё сегодня закончила свой первый сценарий для команды КВН.


Ты для них  сценарий всего выступления писала? Ну какая же все таки умничка!!! А как они тебя нашли?

----------

Мэри Эл (29.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Хорошего дня всем! У нас сегодня так солнечно и пахнет  материковской зимой)))  -27, небольшой ветерок , красота :Tender:  
Но хочется уже капели! 




> Ты для них сценарий всего выступления писала? Ну какая же все таки умничка!!! А как они тебя нашли?


Да, Натусь. Визитку, потом выступление по заданной теме,  расписала идею танцевального номера и домашнее задание. Честно скажу, мне понравилась суть работы. Ещё бы возможность была всё это на сцене посмотреть, подправить что-то , ну и т.п. 
Нашли они меня через интернет)))  Кстати, думаю,твои соседи - г. Назарово. Ну, может, не совсем соседи, но наш край точно! :Grin:  




> А почему черная?


Вот чего не знаю, того не знаю. Так называется при определённой силе ветра. Может, потому что , если со снегом, а не просто ветер, то реально ни фига не будет видно! 


Девочки, а у кого-нибудь сохранилась картинка " камешки Флудористанцев"?)))  Кто делал, помните? 
Я же тут развлекаюсь иногда, тестирую свои возможности в той или иной ситуации, так вот есть у меня к этой фотке несколько вопросов :Aga: 
Или вот есть у меня фотография, Маруся ( Валькирия) наша показывала, там тропинка между цветущих деревьев идёт. Если не изменяет мне память, писала она, что так за молоком ходит.  Тоже интересно кое-что))) 


Девочки, а у кого-нибудь есть заказы на свадьбу в мае? Просто интересно, наши в ЗАГСе говорят,  что народ отказывается прям на май писать заявления :Grin: 

Ладно, пошла работать. Студенты под дверью топчутся, уже прям не удобно, хотя у меня законный обеденный перерыв... :Meeting:

----------

sa-sha76 (29.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (30.03.2016), Курица (29.03.2016), Мэри Эл (29.03.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Девочки, а у кого-нибудь есть заказы на свадьбу в мае? Просто интересно, наши в ЗАГСе говорят, что народ отказывается прям на май писать заявления


Я вышла замуж в мае да ещё и в високосном году, 16 мая будет 24 года совместной жизни. :Grin: 




> Или вот есть у меня фотография, Маруся ( Валькирия) наша показывала, там тропинка между цветущих деревьев идёт. Если не изменяет мне память, писала она, что так за молоком ходит. Тоже интересно кое-что)))


Марусина фотка  :Aga: 




> Девочки, а у кого-нибудь сохранилась картинка " камешки Флудористанцев"?))) Кто делал, помните?


Килька наша делала.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

sa-sha76 (30.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (30.03.2016), Курица (29.03.2016), Мэри Эл (29.03.2016), Северяночка (29.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Девочки, а у кого-нибудь сохранилась картинка " камешки Флудористанцев"?))) Кто делал, помните?


Цилькина? Эта?

[img]http://*********ru/9179561m.jpg[/img]




> Или вот есть у меня фотография, Маруся ( Валькирия) наша показывала, там тропинка между цветущих деревьев идёт. Если не изменяет мне память, писала она, что так за молоком ходит. Тоже интересно кое-что)))


Загляни в её тему, там есть http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137724

----------

sa-sha76 (30.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (30.03.2016), Курица (29.03.2016), Северяночка (29.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Килька наша делала.





> Цилькина? Эта?



Да-да! У меня тоже есть :Yahoo: . Но запамятовала кто делал))) 
Интересно будет у неё кой - чего узнать! Ещё бы появилась она у меня на горизонте. 




> там есть


 И у меня есть!  Надо с Марусей пошептаться на эту тему :Aga:

----------


## Северяночка

А я хочу похвастаться! 
Я получила привет с подарочком от нашей Леночки Гумочки! Как всё-таки тесен мир :Yes4:  
Ленуся, спасибо огромное!!! Оченьоченьоченьоченьочень  приятно :Tender:

----------

Барановская Наталья (30.03.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Ещё бы появилась она у меня на горизонте.


Скорее всего тебе её ловить в контакте надо!

----------

Северяночка (29.03.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем доброго дня. )))

----------


## Гумочка

> Я получила привет с подарочком от нашей Леночки Гумочки!


Я рада, что гостинчик долетел до тебя. Сейчас поблагодарю соседку. Было бы побольше времени... а так, за 3 минутки собрала гостинчики... пока соседка в дверях топталась, подгоняя меня... 
Всем добрый вечер. У меня на май тоже свадеб пока нет... боятся... зато июнь "под завязку". Почему в июне не по 2 субботы в неделю? Сегодня поступил заказ на 35-летний юбилей... я, почему-то, с опаской беру подобный возраст...

----------

sa-sha76 (30.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (30.03.2016), Северяночка (30.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

Хорошего вечера всем!
А я скачал симулятор самолета, а то часто в обсуждениях вижу "да он закрылки не выпустил" или "тангаж был неправильный, угол атаки превысил допустимый", а что это за такое?

Два раза взлетел и два раза на посадку зашел... ну это разумеется в идеальных условиях и в упрощенном симуляторе и с подсказками, правильно ли я рычагами и штурвалом управляю.
Собственно закрылки можно и не выпускать при посадке, тогда самолет просто катиться будет дольше.

----------


## Ольгия

> Два раза взлетел


Куды летим?????  :Laie 43:

----------


## Славина

> А я скачал симулятор самолета, а то часто в обсуждениях вижу "да он закрылки не выпустил" или "тангаж был неправильный, угол атаки превысил допустимый", а что это за такое?


Это ваще о чём?  :Vah:

----------


## Архимаг

> Это ваще о чём?


Ну вот недавно на нескольких форумах бурно обсуждали аварию рейса Дубай-Ростов.
Летчики шпарят теримнами - он закрылки не выпустил... он угол атаки превысил... у него автомат ТО/ГА отказал... в штопор он попал из-за ветра - нет, в пике после сваливания

А что за термины?
Для понимания ситуации я скачал программу, которая на компьютере (точнее на мониторе) изображает кабину самолета (называется авиа симулятор) - ниже середины на мониторе - все приборы и штурвал, выше - окна, в которые я вижу, что перед носом самолета.
Ну и подсказки "Включить двигатель" "Увеличить обороты на 50%". "Поднять угол атаки" "Режим - взлетный!"
И подсказки по ошибкам: "Угол атаки стал критичным, понизьте его, отдайте штурвал вперед", увеличьте тангаж"
Соответственно смотрю на приборы - что показывает альтиметр, что показывает горизонтальный уровень, другие приборы не помню как называются - они показывают вертикальную скорость, угловую скорость, наклон крыла, тангаж и так далее.

Вот сидел разбирался, читать инструкцию разумеется лень, методом тыка - сначала наделал ошибок - игровой самолетик на мониторе перевернулся и упал.... на экран вывелся отчет - вот тут тангаж был неправильный, вот тут альтиметр предупредил, вот тут крен, вот тут угол атаки не тот.

Второй раз "взлетел" с мелкими ошибками, но в общем нормально, и "приземлился" тоже нормально, даже колеса не разбил  :Grin:

----------


## Архимаг

> Куды летим?????


В тридевятое царство, разумеется  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ольгия

> я скачал программу


Ну, теперь более-менее понятно. А то куда летим? зачем летим?




> В тридевятое царство, разумеется


Та не, нам и тут хорошо!

----------


## Славина

> Вот сидел разбирался, читать инструкцию разумеется лень, методом тыка - сначала наделал ошибок - игровой самолетик на мониторе перевернулся и упал.... на экран вывелся отчет - вот тут тангаж был неправильный, вот тут альтиметр предупредил, вот тут крен, вот тут угол атаки не тот.


А вон оно чё, Михалыч! Теперь усё ясно!)))

----------

Барановская Наталья (30.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Хорошего дня всем жителям и читателям нашей дорогой флудилки! 

Я к вам с двумя душевными переживаниями за советом))).

1. Есть у нас в городе литературный клуб Водолей. Именно они были инициаторами издания моей книжки и на презентации я познакомилась с членами этого клуба. Приятные интеллигентные люди, в той или иной степени талантливости, самого разного возраста и профессий. Что не понравилось ? Слишком много мёда. Все друг друга хвалят до приторности.  Послушала я всё это и предложила руководительнице ( Татьяне) провести литературную дуэль. Она говорит, мол у нас уже была. Но когда я ей рассказала свою концепцию, заинтересовалась и согласилась. Всё это было в декабре месяце, но по всяким причинам провели её только вчера. 
Неделю назад мы с Татьяной встречались и разработали детали мероприятия.  Будучи ведущей , я, конечно, продумала текст и подводки ко всем моментам. Вчера прихожу и , здрастье, всё поменялось! Количество участников, количество туров, финальное задание, способ голосования  :Blink:  
Я, конечно, выкрутилась, импровизировала на ходу ( спасибо, опыт есть :Aga: )  и в целом получилось неплохо. Всем понравилось. Критик и Защитник  были выше всяких похвал! И, не зная кому принадлежит то или иное стихотворение, наконец-то говорили, то что думают! И зрители голосовали за действительно понравившееся произведение, а не за автора!!! Результаты многих обескуражили! Самые фавориты вылетели в первом туре :Grin: , а победил молодой человек, который нигде ещё даже не издавался. Очень за него рада! 
Татьяне тоже понравилось и она даже предложила сделать дуэль традиционной. Я, конечно,за. 
А теперь за советом -  что делать, когда вашу идею вроде и принимают, но переделывают ( пусть не по сути, но по подаче) ? 
Есть ещё одна задумка, боюсь предложить, не знаю, ЧТО в итоге получится :Grin: 


2. Ситуация ко мне конкретно отношения не имеет, но касается моих близких - племянник мой))
    Я знаю, что многие из вас в той или иной степени связаны со школой и работой с детьми. Поэтому хочу узнать ваше мнение. 
 Племянника зовут Егор. Ему 11 лет ( в августе будет 12) . Живёт в Сочи. Второй год занимается спортом - шорт-треком. И очень быстро добился высоких результатов. На чемпионате России в десятке сильнейших. Ему предложили контракт и он уже работает "спортсменом по шорт-треку", как-то так записано в договоре)) 
А вот в школе его "гнобят". Говорят, раз такой спортсмен. учись в спортинтернате! И вообще,говорят,  что это за спорт такой смешной?! Дети вторят учителям, в результате ребёнок не хочет ходить в школу. А ему итак не просто . В связи  с выездами на соревнования приходится догонять , а помощи от учителей ни какой! 
Может, действительно, такие дети напрягают педагогов?  Скорее всего, будут искать на следующий год другую школу. Но вот изменит ли это ситуацию?

----------

Барановская Наталья (31.03.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> что делать, когда вашу идею вроде и принимают, но переделывают ( пусть не по сути, но по подаче)


Юля, ты должна быть к этому готова, что они изменят твою идею. Они организаторы и думаю, могут делать так как им подсказывает их опыт и знания именно в таких вещах. Если тебе не жалко своих идей,то делись с ними. Или обговаривай сразу: либо как у меня , либо никак, если тебе очень не приятно, что сильно изменили... у меня тоже был опыт работы с литераторами- поэтами))) трактовки менялись тоже достаточно часто)




> В связи с выездами на соревнования приходится догонять , а помощи от учителей ни какой!


Юля, ты написала,что он уже зарабатывает, значит имеют возможность нанять репетитора,если ребенок сам чего то не может понять. Учителю оплачивают урочное время, племянник пропускает потому что выбрал спорт, значит и уроки должен осваивать сам. Я тоже когда училась, серьезно занималась спортом, но самостоятельно осваивала программу и сдавала, когда возвращалась со сборов. А так получается, что ребенок занимается спортом и это хорошо, а потом учитель должен в свое время сидеть и еще раз ему объяснять программу. В нашей школе 850 человек и если человек 20 надумает серьезно чем то заниматься и будет пропускать уроки, то учителю можно со школы не уходить...Плохо, что учитель в его школе выставляет его занятия в негативном свете, да еще и детей против настраивает - это точно не правильно...Раньше могли за результаты поставить оценки, кто хорошо рисует , поет, танцует и спортом занимается, а сейчас ЕГЭ и никто не будет спрашивать почему ты не знаешь ответа на вопрос....под камерами не спишешь.. только то, что в голове...

понимаю, что не очень приятно читать мой комент, но я как раз в школе работаю и сталкиваюсь иногда с подобными проблемами..когда ребенок думает,что он звезда и ему просто так должны учителя ставить оценки или дополнительно с ним осваивать материал....к сожалению такое потребительское отношение и культивируется в обществе.. учитель всем должен... может в другой школе будет по другому, но это мое мнение.....

----------

Архимаг (31.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (31.03.2016), Северяночка (31.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> понимаю, что не очень приятно читать мой комент, но я как раз в школе работаю и сталкиваюсь иногда с подобными проблемами..когда ребенок думает,что он звезда и ему просто так должны учителя ставить оценки или дополнительно с ним осваивать материал....к сожалению такое потребительское отношение и культивируется в обществе.. учитель всем должен... может в другой школе будет по другому, но это мое мнение.....


Нет, не неприятно, а всё понятно.  И я даже не буду спорить с тобой, потому что проблема не в том, что он не успевает или хочет, чтобы с ним персонально занимались. И уж тем более не в звёздности ( когда есть младшая сестра и брат не до неё точно :Grin: ) . Он очень скромный мальчик, тем более его даже в секции особо не хвалят, а говорят давай больше! Родители же других детей с которыми он занимается тоже к нему странно относятся. Но речь не об этом. 
Проблема больше в том, что каждый раз, когда он едет на соревнования и отпрашивается в школе, всё происходит со скандалом и претензиями. А как только он приезжает, сразу же спрашивают ту тему, которую он пропустил. У него просто даже нет времени что-то догнать и выучить. Можно же просто сказать, Егор, мы прошли такой-то материал, догоняй, через три дня спрошу. Зачем сразу ставить ребёнка в заведомо неловкое положение? В результате стресс, отказ идти в школу. 
При том, что парень и в математике  одарённый, всегда был лучшим учеником в классе. 
Понятно, что изменить отношение педагогов родители не могут, надо как- то правильно настроить ребёнка.

----------

Барановская Наталья (31.03.2016), Мэри Эл (31.03.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> учитель всем должен..


Просто на тему учителей.
В детстве  считала, что учитель - это самый правильный человек. Не знаю, как объяснить, но слово учителя  - это всё. И главным аргументом в споре  с кем-то всегда было " Так МарьИвановна сказала". 
Пошли в школу мои дети. И я начала видеть нелепости, какие говорят и делают учителя ( не все, конечно!!!) По прежнему были те, кому я доверяла полностью .  Учителей знала всех хорошо. Так как многие из них  учили меня, да и сестра работала в этой школе, а подруга была завучем. 
Что ещё поразило. Не говорю за всех, но в нашем городе учителя очень много пьют!  
Вопросы воспитания. Не знаю, должна ли школа воспитывать или только учить, это спорный вопрос и у каждого своё мнение. Но УЧИТЬ должна точно! Сейчас же дети с начальной школы  бегают по репетиторам. Получается, что учителя не справляются с задачей, подготовить детей к ЕГЭ? 
Что можно сказать про учителя, который каждый урок начинает с того, что "..у него так много работы, платят ему мало, а тут ещё такие балбесы сидят и им всё объяснять надо", который не отпускает ребёнка, даже если идёт носом кровь ( "платок должен быть!"), который раздаёт тетради путём раскидывания их по классу из-за своего стола, который сидя за столом перед классом вытирает полотенцем подмышки?
На родительских собраниях разговоры только про то , куда и сколько денег надо сдать. Когда училась моя Катюшка, на собрании учитель всегда находила несколько хороших слов для каждого ребёнка, а если какие то проблемы, говорила только наедине  с родителями. 
Сейчас же обхаять всех и каждого при всех это чуть ли не норма. ( Рассказывали родители выпускников, с которыми готовила выпускной. Спрашивали, а за что подарок такому учителю?) 
Знаю, что есть и сейчас Педагоги и Учителя с большой буквы. Для которых работа это не только возможность получить зарплату, но что-то большее.  Не хочется впадать в пафос, но я правда думаю, что  в учителя надо идти только по призванию, а не потому что " конкурс был поменьше".

----------

Барановская Наталья (31.03.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> что делать, когда вашу идею вроде и принимают, но переделывают ( пусть не по сути, но по подаче) ?


Юль, скажу тебе своё мнение: будь готова к тому, что они ВСЁ перевернут с ног на голову. Если ты с этим согласна, то отдавай. А потом будешь радоваться каждому маленькому кусочку: вот, это оставили, как я сказала, и это.... А если тебе очень больно видеть своё детище пусть не изуродованным, но исковерканным, то не отдавай.

----------

sa-sha76 (31.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (31.03.2016), Курица (31.03.2016), Мэри Эл (31.03.2016), Северяночка (31.03.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

Есть те, кто пошел в учителя по зову сердца, а есть те, кто попал в педвуз случайно.
Так это не учителя, это люди, случайно исполняющие функцию учителя и конечно исполняющие очень скверно.

----------

Барановская Наталья (31.03.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Юль, скажу тебе своё мнение: будь готова к тому, что они ВСЁ перевернут с ног на голову. Если ты с этим согласна, то отдавай. А потом будешь радоваться каждому маленькому кусочку: вот, это оставили, как я сказала, и это.... А если тебе очень больно видеть своё детище пусть не изуродованным, но исковерканным, то не отдавай.


Юля, я думаю примерно так же, как Оля...
Для меня очень больно бывает видеть :Aga: , когда, как писал Маяковский, "на бабочку поэтиного сердца взгромоздятся, грязные, с калошами и без калош..."

----------

Архимаг (31.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (31.03.2016), Северяночка (31.03.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Есть те, кто пошел в учителя по зову сердца, а есть те, кто попал в педвуз случайно.


Это можно отнести к любой профессии...есть врачи от Бога, а есть случайные, есть парикмахер - волшебник, а есть "рукинеоттударастут", есть продавец, к которому хочется снова прийти, а другой магазин будешь мимо проходить.... так эе и в нашей профессии, есть разные. Я уже писала как то о себе... я мечтала стать учителем с 1 класса ( запомнила потому что в Ленинской комнате был разговор о профессиях и я ооочень тянула руку ,чтоб сказать,что хочу быть учителем))))) но меня не спросили, вот и запомнила от обиды, когда впервые задумалась об этом ))..и  когда я училась  обращала внимание за что любят учителей... одного учителя мы любили и уважали за то что безупречный вкус был, всегда с укладкой и на каблучке - учитель русского языка пенсионерка на мой период учебы, вторую уважали, несмотря на пятна на платье от вчерашнего борща) потому что она ( учитель истории) вскакивала на стул и брала баррикады , показывая отвагу воинов...))) этим просто нас завораживала, третья учительница изумительно знала свой предмет и ни одной минуты не давала отобрать у нее от урока - математика.... и т.д. Это ,конечно, внешние черты, к этому добавлялось и любовь к предмету и наши отношения  с ними,но уже в те годы я понимала, что мало просто любить свое дело, надо быть в нем профессионалом и тогда другие вещи дети простят..., не люблю хабалок и хамок( к сожалению и у нас есть такие) а требовательных учителей,которые просто так не поставят оценку - ценю, потому что они честны пере собой и перед ребенком, который потом приходит и благодарит,что заставили выучить и знать, но это опять таки в ее личное время, на уходит со школы в 6-7 вечера. 
Думаю, Вам это не очень интересно про нашу школьную специфику , одно дело со слов принимать информацию, другое дело попробовать самим научить тех, у кого VIII вида ребенок, но родители хотят, чтобы он учился в общеобразовательной школе.... и таких с каждым годом все больше...

----------

sa-sha76 (31.03.2016), Архимаг (31.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (31.03.2016), Северяночка (31.03.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Что можно сказать про учителя, который каждый урок начинает с того, что "..у него так много работы, платят ему мало, а тут ещё такие балбесы сидят и им всё объяснять надо"


Хорошего ничего... 
У нас за счет таких и упало уважение к профессии. Сейчас зарабатывают учителя нормально, если не лЕнится и берет две ставки))))) На одну заплату есть нечего, а на две есть не успеваем)))

Твоим родственникам, Юля, не повезло с учителем. Тем более ели ты говоришь мальчик толковый и умный, или родители не смогли найти правильное решение вопроса с администрацией, а виновен теперь ребенок.

----------

Архимаг (31.03.2016), Барановская Наталья (31.03.2016), Северяночка (31.03.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> что делать, когда вашу идею вроде и принимают, но переделывают ( пусть не по сути, но по подаче) ?


Юль, это возможно если другие делают мероприятие! Когда есть структура, которая будет это делать, ты обязательно должна состоять в группе подготовки к мероприятию. Такой оргкомитет и только в этом случае ты можешь влиять на переделки и перестройки. А если ты идейный вдохновитель, то будь готова к изменениям, которые  тебе могут и не нравиться. В любом случае первый опыт у тебя есть и думаю, что ты сможешь договориться на будущее с этой Татьяной и все пройдет так, как ты пожелаешь! В любом случае ты молодец!




> Может, действительно, такие дети напрягают педагогов? Скорее всего, будут искать на следующий год другую школу. Но вот изменит ли это ситуацию?


Юля, мое мнение - школу менять однозначно! Только предварительно узнать оценку учителя в этом вопросе, может и там будет такая же ситуация!  Учителя в данном случае конечно ведут себя не правильно! Эля извени, но дело учителя давать знания, а не оспаривать выбор родителей. Родители, в данном случае выбрали спорт для ребенка и значит, как уже сказала Эля, пусть выберут репетитора, который и поможет с освоением знаний. Мне кажется, тут больше моральный аспект играет роль. Раз мальчик толковый -он сможет нагнать программу и влиться в коллектив.Даже при такой тяжелой нагрузке он сможет освоить основные базовые знания, а личное мнение учителя (чем и являются высказывания вашего педагога) пусть останется при ней. 
Вот скажите честно, много из тех школьный знаний пригодилось вам в жизни??? Мне например нет и я не жалею, что физику и химию никогда не знала. Если бы была моя воля, не ходила бы совсем на эти уроки.  



> Я тоже когда училась, серьезно занималась спортом, но самостоятельно осваивала программу и сдавала, когда возвращалась со сборов.


Вот и доказательство! Это все реально, только надо правильно замотивировать ребенка!



> Понятно, что изменить отношение педагогов родители не могут, надо как- то правильно настроить ребёнка.


А никак не настроишь! Тут дело в учителях и дебильной системе. Опять же Эля извени! Многие учителя считают, что они могут себе позволить оскорблять и гнобить ребенка, но ведь это не им решать кем будет ребенок и какое направление в жизни он выберет! Их дело дать базовые знания с которыми ребенок сможет поступить в вуз и влиться в общество. В этом плане мне нравиться наша учительница. Она из тех кто по призванию работает! Она и поругает ребенка и похвалит и как мама для наших детей, потому и проблем ни с кем не бывает. А тех учителей, кто свою точку зрения ставят выше детей я бы проверяла, (была бы моя воля) Анонимные анкеты с вопросами по программе -раз, о личности учителя -2. Тогда бы точно директор увидел -кто есть кто из наших учителей. Интересно, почему до сих пор такого нет в школах-это же реальный показатель! 



> Вопросы воспитания. Не знаю, должна ли школа воспитывать или только учить, это спорный вопрос и у каждого своё мнение. Но УЧИТЬ должна точно!


Юля, а как не воспитывать? Если мальчик обижает в классе девочку, как учитель должен объяснить, что нельзя этого делать? Если толкаются в столовой и несутся по лестнице -кто им правила поведения расскажет? Родители ведь этого не видят! Однозначно воспитание и обучение идут рядом! Эля, как ты считаешь? 

Я практику проходила пока училась в институте - поэтому и говорю со взгляда изнутри, так сказать! Мне очень нравилось с детьми возиться, они же как воробышки в рот тебе смотрят, и слушают все что ты говоришь! И если ты издеваешься над кем то или чем то -они это быстро ловят, а потом эту систему не остановить! Что и произошло с твоим племянником!

----------


## Архимаг

> Думаю, Вам это не очень интересно про нашу школьную специфику ,


Почему неинтересно, у меня первый диплом педагог русского языка и литературы.
Второй диплом - инженер-патентовед.
Работаю инженером-электронщиком.

----------

Барановская Наталья (01.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

> Мне например нет и я не жалею, что физику и химию никогда не знала.


Не согласен.
Покупая электрочайник, знающий физику сразу поймет, можно ли купить чайник мощностью 2 киловатта - не во всех квартирах это можно.
А знающий химию лучше разберется, какие стиральные порошки надежнее.

----------


## Архимаг

> Юля, а как не воспитывать? Если мальчик обижает в классе девочку, как учитель должен объяснить, что нельзя этого делать? Если толкаются в столовой и несутся по лестнице -кто им правила поведения расскажет?


Я считаю, что зря отменили царсую систему, когда в гимназии УЧИТЕЛЬ только занимался своим предметом, а ВОСПИТАТЕЛЬ (забыл, как он назывался, вроде классная дама, но не уверен) - занимался поддержанием порядка на уроке.
Т.е. либо учеников в классе должно быть не более 10 - тогда учитель сможет больше внимания им уделять и в том числе воспитывавать.
Или учеников в классе должно быть не более 20 - тогда на уроке должны присутствовать двое взрослых - учитель-предметник и воспитатель-контролер поведения.
Больше 20 учеников в одном классе - это вообще свалка и не должно быть ни в коем случае.

----------

Барановская Наталья (01.04.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Больше 20 учеников в одном классе - это вообще свалка и не должно быть ни в коем случае.


Так сейчас и нет столько детей, о крайней мере у нас. В классах до 20 человек и внимание все равно не всем уделить возможно!



> Покупая электрочайник, знающий физику сразу поймет, можно ли купить чайник мощностью 2 киловатта - не во всех квартирах это можно.
> А знающий химию лучше разберется, какие стиральные порошки надежнее.


Я только относительно своей персоны сказала, мне не жалко! Мужчинам конечно это нужнее, спорить даже не буду -вы правы на 100% 



> у меня первый диплом педагог русского языка и литературы.
> Второй диплом - инженер-патентовед.
> Работаю инженером-электронщиком.


ОГО!

----------


## Северяночка

> Юля, я думаю примерно так же, как Оля...


Спасибо, девочки! Буду иметь ввиду и думать.  :Aga: 




> ты обязательно должна состоять в группе подготовки к мероприятию.


Так и состояла, Натусь. Я же говорю, всё обсудили, договорились. Я пошла на какие-то уступки. Всё поменялось буквально в последний день!  
Да ладно, я уже успокоилась по этому поводу  :Grin:  Просто у меня ещё не было такого опыта)). Обычно сама придумала - сама и провела ( на ходу поменяла, если что), либо другой вариант - я придумала, вам отдала, вы что хотите, то и делайте, я не узнаю :Grin: 





> Я считаю, что зря отменили царсую систему, когда в гимназии УЧИТЕЛЬ только занимался своим предметом, а ВОСПИТАТЕЛЬ (забыл, как он назывался, вроде классная дама, но не уверен) - занимался поддержанием порядка на уроке.


А я вот тут не согласна. Воспитание - это же не только дисциплина на уроке! Это очень сложный свод каких-то морально-нравственных привычек и убеждений человека, умение элементарно себя вести в обществе, соблюдение этикета и т.д. Тут одной школе не справится. Но и родителям одним тоже не просто. Правильно Эля пишет :



> одного учителя мы любили и уважали за то что безупречный вкус был, всегда с укладкой и на каблучке - учитель русского языка пенсионерка на мой период учебы, вторую уважали, несмотря на пятна на платье от вчерашнего борща) потому что она ( учитель истории) вскакивала на стул и брала баррикады , показывая отвагу воинов...))) этим просто нас завораживала, третья учительница изумительно знала свой предмет и ни одной минуты не давала отобрать у нее от урока - математика....


Каждый должен уметь чем-то за собой повести детей.  
А если всё вместе, да в одном учителе, представьте только  - она вся такая с причёской, на каблучках, вскакивает на стул и призывает брать интегралы.... :Taunt:  
У  такого учителя всегда будет 100% посещаемость))))




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

sa-sha76 (01.04.2016), Архимаг (01.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (01.04.2016), Мэри Эл (01.04.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> В классах до 20 человек и внимание все равно не всем уделить возможно!


 Натусь, так далеко не везде!  

Мне кажется, работа учителя в чём-то схожа с  работой ведущего. Надо привлечь внимание 20-50 человек и удерживать какое-то время, чтобы было интересно)))

----------

Барановская Наталья (01.04.2016), Курица (01.04.2016)

----------


## mar16

> Я к вам с двумя душевными переживаниями за советом)))


Здравствуйте!
            Юля, на тему школы можно рассуждать и обсуждать бесконечно...Так получилось. что я в курсе всей школьной программы по всем предметам по всем годам...На мой взгляд, сейчас более слабые программы, чем мы учились...ученик с хорошей памятью и способностями может спокойно сам догнать своих одноклассников, если пропустит 2-3 недели...Мой сын месяц не ходил в школу в старших классах, а потом за выходные мы с ним нагоняли программу по основным предметам без проблем...
На примере моих племянников, кандидатов мастеров по бальным танцам, могу сказать, что отношение школы к ним такое же, как у твоего племянника...Школе сейчас не нужны спортсмены, школе нужны баллы по ЕГЭ... Поэтому школа и спорт у моих племянников существовали параллельно... Школа ругалась на пропуски, а дети уезжали на соревнования и приходили на занятия с выученными уроками....Я их тестировала в детстве, у них способности выше среднего..
             .Племянник учился на 4 и 5, в 11 классе просто стал больше заниматься, в результате получил золотую медаль и сдал все  ЕГЭ  по 97-98 баллов. Просто фантастический результат...Но он для меня был ожидаем, кто сам трудится-так все получается...Занимался  племянник всегда сам, без репетиторов... Это все на моих глазах...В мае мы с ним поспорили на шоколадку...Он считал, что сдаст экзамены на 81-82 балла, я считала, что более 85 баллов будет...Я выиграла....
             На выпускном все учителя млели от выступления моих племянников...Сейчас в школе осталась племянница...учится в 10 классе, всегда была хорошисткой, но сейчас стала более добросовестна к учебе, хочет быть похожей на брата...
Юля, у твоего племянника все  в школе устаканится...У трудяшек все получится, они всегда идут к поставленной цели и добиваются ее.

----------

sa-sha76 (01.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (01.04.2016), Курица (01.04.2016), Мэри Эл (01.04.2016), Северяночка (01.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

> Юля, у твоего племянника все  в школе устаканится...У трудяшек все получится, они всегда идут к поставленной цели и добиваются ее.


Мне кажется, ребенку надо объяснить некую важную вещь, далеко не все дети сами до этого доходят.
Как у самолета бывает "крен" на левый или правый бок, так и у ребенка бывает некий крен - "всех люблю" или обиделся и "всех ненавижу".
Надо стараться объяснять, что люди РАЗНЫЕ, просто ОЧЕНЬ разные и всех любить в любом случае невозможно, но и из-за нескольких дебилов, завистиников, мерзавцев, в том числе неадекватных учителей  "всех не любить" тоже неправильно.

----------

Барановская Наталья (01.04.2016), Северяночка (01.04.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Мне кажется, работа учителя в чём-то схожа с работой ведущего. Надо привлечь внимание 20-50 человек и удерживать какое-то время, чтобы было интересно)))


Частично согласна)) только после праздника важно,чтобы настроение было хорошее и этого достаточно, а учителю еще надо каким немыслимым образом вложить знания туда где ветер гуляет, не у всех, конечно))) Кто хочет, тот реально многого сам добивается, а вообще  считаю,что 100 балов в ЕГЭ  это результат троих ; учителя, ученика и родителя. 

У нас сейчас в школе весенний лагерь заставили открыть для детей, оказавшихся в трудной жизненной ситуации (это теперь так называется .. а раньше малоимущие, многодетные и трудные и состоящие на учете...), чтобы они не болтались по улицам учителя их в каникулы развлекают,  их получилось около 30 человек (1-5 класс). Когда они в классах по два три человека, то не так сильно бросается в глаза их неухоженность  с внешняя запущенность ( нечесаные , почти не мытые и плохо одетые, иногда дурно пахнущие), а здесь целый отряд.... сегодня пришли ко мне в актовый зал фильм смотреть, тк. единственный кинотеатр в городе после ремонта перешел на цифру и теперь все просмотры только платные, понятно, что власти нас обязали лагерь сделать, но без средств для их занятости с 8 до 16.00 ( правда кормят три раза бесплатно ) так вот когда эта детвора вошла в зал у меня сердце сжалось, почему им досталась такая доля... глаза потерянные,  когда смотрели фильм, то улыбки сразу оживили их лица... я им решила не новые фильмы показать, а два стареньких " Позорная труба" по рассказам Драгунского ( они в конце так задорно смеялись, когда Дениска вошел весь чумазый, у меня чуть слезы не побежали...))) а второй фильм полнометражный "Внимание, черепаха!".
Уходя, сказали спасибо и что фильмы понравились)) Так хочется,чтобы они смогли выбраться их тех трущеб, в которых сейчас живут...

Танюшка Курочка полжизни рядом с такими проработала и думаю, что  ее оптимизм и доброта многим детям помогла стать лучше.

Вот и каникулы пролетели....снова в школу)))




> везде было отношение "понаехали тут!"


Если бы в провинцию приехали, то там люди добрее и такого  бы не было, а Сочи все-таки элитный городок, избалованный вниманием. Потихоньку освоятся и найдут комфортные условия жизни в этом городе, твои родственники.




> у меня первый диплом педагог русского языка и литературы


Иметь диплом и работать разные вещи))) а по воспоминаниям детства школу сейчас нельзя сравнивать... и нас в другие условия поставили и у детей другие возможности появились

----------

Архимаг (01.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (01.04.2016), Курица (01.04.2016), Северяночка (01.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> У нас сейчас в школе весенний лагерь заставили открыть для детей, оказавшихся в трудной жизненной ситуации (это теперь так называется .. а раньше малоимущие, многодетные и трудные и состоящие на учете...)


Элечка, и у нас сейчас-к моим сиротам-ровно столько же вот таких детишек-мамкиных и папкиных, но которые у нас по инд.программе-через соц.защиту-попавшие-живут на полном гособеспечении..И, скажу я вам...всю сознательную жизнь с сиротами проработав, что они БОЛЕЕ забитые и сирые(((
Когда мы их получаем, отмываем добела(это первым делом), потом полгода кормим с добавками(сметают всё!!!Наши -родные которые-что давно живут-те по выбору едят: запеканку творожную-не буду, винегрет с селедкой-фу, котлеты рыбные-бяка! и т.п., а эти...ВСЁ! едят-видно-оголодали. Потом мы их одеваем со скалада во все новое...надо видеть эти глаза...п.ч. мамам, мало получающим и в тонкую нитку которые сами тянутся, не с чего купить новое и каждому из трех-четырех детей-им дома донашивать приходилось...а тут...увсе5 с иголочки...а потом мы их в кружки ведем-в швейный, в бисероплетение (и там ЕСТЬ УЖЕ ТО, с чем работать-ткани...бисер...покупать не надо!), в спортзал...ролики-велики даем...в тренажерный зал... И дети ТАК РАСЦВЕТАЮТ_не передать!
А на выходные и каникулы они домой ходят-ездят.
И это очень хороший шаг, чтоб сохранить биологическую семью и помочь материально! Да, еще забыла-мы их ЛЕЧИМ!!!!!!!!! Очки выкупаем...витамины даём...стоматолог у нас есть в штате...а у них и это все бывает запущенным...
Поэтому я тебя,Эля , ну очень хорошо понимаю!!!

Смотрю...вспоминаю...гляньте-будет минута-это 6 лет назад

----------

sa-sha76 (05.04.2016), Архимаг (01.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (01.04.2016), Мэри Эл (03.04.2016), Северяночка (01.04.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Поэтому я тебя,Эля , ну очень хорошо понимаю!!!


Искренне преклоняюсь перед такими людьми! Дай Бог вам здоровья!!




> Смотрю...вспоминаю...гляньте-будет минута-это 6 лет назад


Да, помню.. молодцы ребятки!

----------


## Северяночка

Добрый день, девочки и мальчики. У нас сегодня -2 и, о чудо, нет ветра :Ok:  Правда и солнышка нет, но всё равно очень тепло! 

Тема школы такая больнючая, что можно её обсуждать бесконечно, особенно про ЕГЭ  и его "жертв". Но думаю, лучше её закрыть))) 





> Искренне преклоняюсь перед такими людьми! Дай Бог вам здоровья!!


Присоединяюсь , Натусь! 

Это сколько должно быть терпения и любви в ваших сердцах....


А я вам похвастаться)) Команда, которой я писала сценарий для  выступления, вчера  играли и заняли первое место!!!  Мне сегодня позвонила их руководитель и рассказывала, как все восхищались  и хвалили. Так приятно :Tender:

----------

Барановская Наталья (02.04.2016), Гумочка (02.04.2016), Джина (02.04.2016), Курица (02.04.2016), Мэри Эл (03.04.2016), Ольгия (02.04.2016), Славина (02.04.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Мне сегодня позвонила их руководитель и рассказывала, как все восхищались и хвалили. Так приятно


Молодец!!!




> У нас сегодня -2 и, о чудо, нет ветра


Весь ветер сегодня у нас)))

----------

Мэри Эл (03.04.2016), Северяночка (02.04.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> У нас сегодня -2 и, о чудо, нет ветра Правда и солнышка нет, но всё равно очень тепло!


У нас тоже тепло и солнышко есть!




> А я вам похвастаться


Ну я ж говорю-умничка!

----------

Мэри Эл (03.04.2016), Северяночка (03.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> А я вам похвастаться)) Команда, которой я писала сценарий для выступления, вчера играли и заняли первое место!!! Мне сегодня позвонила их руководитель и рассказывала, как все восхищались и хвалили. Так приятно





> Молодец!!!





> Ну я ж говорю-умничка!


гордимся, что знакомы с такой умницей,Юль!!!!Писать сценарии-ещё так-сяк...труд, конечно...а вот СЦЕНАРИИ для КВНа-далеко не каждому дано! :Ok:

----------

Барановская Наталья (03.04.2016), Мэри Эл (03.04.2016), Северяночка (03.04.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ! Как жизнь? Как дела? У нас дождик моросит, пахнет весной...абрикосы цветут вовсю. Иван-Царевич сегодня раза два грохнулся со своей машинки, бородышку ушиб, прикусил губу... потом весь вечер квасился, капризничал. Был на воспитании сегодня в райцентре у бабы Вали, завтра пойдёт со мной на "яботю"... В сад никак не решусь его отдать... Враи советуют мне подавать ему "Бронхомунал", а я как-то с опаской отношусь ко всяким вмешательствам в имунную систему... Никто не сталкивался лично

----------

Барановская Наталья (06.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Иван-Царевич сегодня раза два грохнулся со своей машинки, бородышку ушиб, прикусил губу... потом весь вечер квасился, капризничал. Был на воспитании сегодня в райцентре у бабы Вали, завтра пойдёт со мной на "яботю"...


да, как не хватает вам дедушки-няни,Лен...Царство небесное и Вечный Покой!



> Враи советуют мне подавать ему "Бронхомунал", а я как-то с опаской отношусь ко всяким вмешательствам в имунную систему... Никто не сталкивался лично


Нет, не слышала о таком препарате, увы, не посоветую.

----------

Гумочка (05.04.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> пахнет весной...абрикосы цветут


-30 + ветер. Чуть нос не отморозила, пока до работы дошла)))
Зато солнышко и небо синее!!! Меня этот дисбаланс прям с ума сводит. Из окошка смотришь на улочку - красотень .... ( только не с кухни, там термометр есть :Grin: ) 
С Санькой сегодня утром играли на кровати, так солнышко пригревало через стекло  :Tender:  , а вышла .... :Vah:  




> Иван-Царевич сегодня раза два грохнулся со своей машинки,


Бедная деточка.  Ну, все через это проходят)))




> В сад никак не решусь его отдать...


Садики бывают разные. А точнее, воспитатели. У нас Варя ходила всегда с удовольствием. А тут новая воспитательница появилась, так  в её смену Варя руками упирается и в группу не заходит, орёт. Хотя, вряд ли её там обижают, потому как Аннушка в том же садике работает и , так сказать, всё контролирует. 
Что ещё плохого? Конечно, это бесконечные инфекции. Аня постоянно рассказывает - карантин по ОРВИ, ветрянке, педикулёзу, диарее и ещё всяких разных болячках. Постоянно какая-то группа на карантине, а то и не одна. 
Из хорошего - стала Варя лучше говорить, точнее как, говорить стала много, но не очень всё внятно. Но зато уже участвовала в постановке сказки Теремок, играла "сисичку сисичку" :Taunt:  
Опять же общение со сверстниками,  почему-то плохому учатся быстрее.... :Aga:  
Так что поход в садик это как лотерейный билет, повезёт-не повезёт.  Варя, кстати, долго не болела, потому что носила на шее  штучку от киндера с чесночком внутри. А как перестала , сразу подхватила вирусняк. 

Катя не хочет Саньку отдавать в сад. Впрочем, она и сама не ходила ни одного дня)))  






> гордимся, что знакомы с такой умницей,Юль!!!!


 :Blush2:  Засмущала, прям))


Девочки, наверное, у каждой есть такие знакомы дамы, которые могут говорит часами и им даже поддакивать не надо?)))
Я знаю таких парочку. Недавно список пополнился - моя сватья ,Ирина- Катина свекровь, именно такая дама. Пришла, включилась, через два часа сказала, как хорошо посидели и ушла :Grin:  
Вчера пришла к нам в гости мама Катюшкиной подружки - та же история :Aga:  Я вот подумала, а если две такие дамы встретятся в одной компании, что делать будут? Молчать и слушать  ни та, ни другая не умеют? :Meeting: 


Всем отличного дня! А я пошла на обед)))

----------

Барановская Наталья (06.04.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Я вот подумала, а если две такие дамы встретятся в одной компании, что делать будут? Молчать и слушать ни та, ни другая не умеют?


Наверное не понравятся друг другу и будет каждая обижаться, что другая слушать не умеет)))) Проведи эксперимент.




> Но зато уже участвовала в постановке сказки Теремок, играла "сисичку сисичку"


какая хорошая роль ей досталась  :Taunt:  :Ok:

----------

Барановская Наталья (06.04.2016), Северяночка (05.04.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (06.04.2016), Северяночка (05.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

> олчать и слушать  ни та, ни другая не умеют?


Хм, видел, перебивают друг друга постоянно...

----------

Северяночка (05.04.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Проведи эксперимент.


Да ну его, от греха подальше :Taunt:  Мне их и по очереди хватает))))))))




> Ольга важная такая, слова не скажет.


 :Grin: Конечно, а как иначе?!!! 




> перебивают друг друга


Хорошо, что хоть без буквы У в слове "перебивают")))))))




*Ольгия*, Оль, такая аватарка забавная! Куда едешь?)))

----------


## Ольгия

> Оль, такая аватарка забавная! Куда едешь?)))


Страшно сказать, уже еду в 7-й десяток(((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))). Вот годик еще на полустаночке задержусь))) и в путь! Это я на своём 60-летнем юбилейном экспрессе. Юль, я в Корзинке фотки выставляла

----------

Барановская Наталья (06.04.2016), Северяночка (05.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем доброго дня! )))
Я уже могу начать создавать свои темы, это радует. )))

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Приглашаю читателей в свою тему: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141489

Для комментариев и бесед я сделаю отдельную тему, наверное, где-нибудь в "Корзинке", чуть позже. )))

----------


## Гумочка

> как не хватает вам дедушки-няни


Ой, не то слово, Танюш... А ещё завтра наш папа уезжает в санаторий в Ессентуки... пришла путёвка, как участнику боевых действий. Одна путёвка пришла в военный госпиталь в Пятигорск, когда дедушка был в больнице, тогда Паша отказался... теперь пришла путёвка в санаторий... я его еле-еле уговорила поехать... пусть отдохнёт, попьёт нарзанчик, давление своё полечит... Теперь будет скучновато...




> в её смену Варя руками упирается и в группу не заходит, орёт.


Нее, Ванёк без каприз ходит в сад! Но вот эти болячки: прикорневая пневмония, бронхит... за три дня в саду-дорогая цена!

----------

Барановская Наталья (06.04.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Доброго времени суток, дорогие! Вовремя я к вам заглянула...))) Сразу на сообщения тёзки попала!))




> Я уже могу начать создавать свои темы, это радует. )))





> Приглашаю читателей в свою тему: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141489


Светочка, ну наконец-то! Видишь, как месяц быстро пролетел. И ты уже полноценный форумчанин Ин-Ку с полным пакетом прав! Поздравляю с открытием своей авторской темы! :flower: 
Постараюсь как-нибудь вырваться и заглянуть, чего ты там понаписала... :Grin:  Сейчас аврал на работе, совсем некогда... Прошу прощения.




> Для комментариев и бесед я сделаю отдельную тему, наверное, где-нибудь в "Корзинке", чуть позже. )))


Светуль, идея хорошая насчёт темы для бесед и комментариев, только... не в "Корзине" :Meeting: . Это у нас скрытый раздел. Новички его не видят. Гости форума тоже. На главной странице уведомления о новых сообщених не отображаются. Это у нас единственное такое зашифрованное местечко, интимный уголок только для своих, корзинщиков... :Blush2:  Находится в самом низу форума, в "подвале", туда практически никто не ходит, общается тесный круг постоянных друзей. 

Если ты собираешься, чтобы в твоей теме бывали не только представители Корзины, но и ещё кто-то из форумчан, то создавай тему выше. Например, в разделе "Обо всём", в подразделе Свободное общение. Это общий раздел для всех форумчан, без разграничений на профессии. А если беседы будут только по поводу твоих произведений, то лучше такую тему разместить там же, где и основная твоя тема с рассказами, в разделе Проза.
Также для бесед можно создавать темы в разделе Тамадейская беседка, если хочешь в гостях у себя видеть только ведущих. Короче, думай, как тебе лучше...
Понадобится моя помощь, обращайся, дорогая. :Oj:   Удачи!

----------

sa-sha76 (07.04.2016), Архимаг (06.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (06.04.2016), Славина (05.04.2016), Тигра Полосатая (06.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

*nezabudka-8s*, спасибо большое! ))))
Всем привет. )))

----------


## Северяночка

Всем привет! Как жизнь? Весна радует?)) ( Кто о чём, а Северяночка о погоде :Taunt: )



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (07.04.2016), nezabudka-8s (07.04.2016), sa-sha76 (07.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.04.2016), Джина (07.04.2016), Еленка1976 (10.04.2016), Курица (07.04.2016), Ольгия (07.04.2016), Славина (07.04.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (07.04.2016), nezabudka-8s (07.04.2016), sa-sha76 (07.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.04.2016), Курица (07.04.2016), Северяночка (07.04.2016)

----------


## Славина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

nezabudka-8s (07.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.04.2016), Еленка1976 (10.04.2016), Ольгия (07.04.2016), Северяночка (07.04.2016)

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (07.04.2016), nezabudka-8s (07.04.2016), sa-sha76 (07.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.04.2016), Гумочка (07.04.2016), Еленка1976 (10.04.2016), Курица (07.04.2016), Ольгия (07.04.2016), Северяночка (07.04.2016), Славина (07.04.2016)

----------


## Славина

В тему Юляшиных способностей!  :Grin: 

Нужно не прочитать, а быстро назвать цвета слов

[img]http://*********ru/9242318.jpg[/img]

----------

PAN (09.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.04.2016), Джина (07.04.2016), Северяночка (08.04.2016)

----------


## Джина

> быстро назвать цвета слов


 :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> 


получилось?  :Taunt:

----------


## Джина

> получилось?


а у тебя?  :Taunt:  Я старалась :Blush2:

----------


## Славина

> а у тебя?


Быстро, с трудом! Только предварительно собрав мысли до кучи)))))

----------


## Северяночка

> получилось?


Без проблем)) 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

sa-sha76 (10.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.04.2016), Джина (08.04.2016), Курица (09.04.2016), Мэри Эл (09.04.2016), Ольгия (08.04.2016), Славина (09.04.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Привет всем! 
Вот и опять суббота... Мне кажется или суббота с годами становится всё чаще и чаще?)))))))  Вот только вышел на работу и опа, уже суббота .... :Meeting: 
А уже через месяц 9 мая!!! А это почти лето :Grin: 
Никого конкретно не спрашиваю, просто интересно,  а после 50 лет время ЕЩЁ быстрее летит или нет? 

У нас сегодня -2. Правда, ветерок есть, но в целом тепло. Только запаха весны ещё нету и сосулек. Хотя их может и не будет, ураганом всё с крыш снесло, нечему таять)))

----------

sa-sha76 (10.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Никого конкретно не спрашиваю


 :Taunt: 



> а после 50 лет время ЕЩЁ быстрее летит или нет?


нет. После 50 оно(ВРЕМЯ) -не летит.  :Nono: 
Оно мчится со скоростью света,Юль :Meeting:

----------

JaneVl (14.04.2016), mar16 (12.04.2016), sa-sha76 (10.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.04.2016), Мэри Эл (09.04.2016), Ольгия (10.04.2016), Северяночка (09.04.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> У нас сегодня -2. Правда, ветерок есть


А у нас сегодня-завтра штормовое предупреждение... ветрище ужасный! Юбилей, которого я боялась (обилие детей - 16!!! человек) прошёл на одном дыхании. Таких послушных ребятишек я не видела давно! Два раза продлевали моё время на юбилее. Слава Богу, всё получилось!
Доброй ночи всем!

----------

JaneVl (10.04.2016), mar16 (12.04.2016), sa-sha76 (10.04.2016), Курица (10.04.2016), Мэри Эл (13.04.2016), Ольгия (10.04.2016), Северяночка (10.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Юбилей, которого я боялась (обилие детей - 16!!! человек) прошёл на одном дыхании. Таких послушных ребятишек я не видела давно! Два раза продлевали моё время на юбилее. Слава Богу, всё получилось!


Лена, я аплодирую тебе(если не слышно-то это из-за расстояния между нами)!!!!!!!!!!
Ты -гениальна!
Или у вас дети ОСОБЕННЫЕ, честное слово!!! :Meeting: 
Всем-доброго дня!
Я сегодня буду смотреть спектакль "Анатомия Любви, или Игра вслепую" (Постановка: Продюсерская компания «Эрмитаж», С-Петербург,
Режиссер: Евгений Баранов
В ролях: Иван Стебунов, Ирина Мазуркевич, Татьяна Казючиц, Николай Дик)
[img]http://*********ru/9367687.jpg[/img] 

Потом обязательно с вами поделюсь впечатлениями) :Aga:

----------

mar16 (12.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (11.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (25.04.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Потом обязательно с вами поделюсь впечатлениями)


Удачного просмотра! Будем ждать с отчетом, ты только не затягивай с ним, с отчетом))))

----------


## Гумочка

> Лена, я аплодирую тебе


Танюш, ты меня засмущала! Дети, действительно, были отличные! Иногда подходили, спрашивали будут ли ещё конкурсы для них, наперебой пытались мне помочь, а их родители с умилением на своих чад смотрели. Потом оказалось, что я вела юбилей зам.начальнице отдела образования. Соответственно, было много коллег-педагогов с детьми. Меня поразило, что дети угадывали мультяшных героев (показывалась карточка с перепутанными буквами, надо было составить имя героя), которые на сегодняшний день не популярны (Пятачок, Матроскин, Водяной и т.д.) Подобный конкурс я провожу в пришкольных лагерях, результат та на порядок ниже, думают дольше... 




> Я сегодня буду смотреть спектакль "Анатомия Любви, или Игра вслепую"


Приятного просмотра! Актёры все мне знакомы.
Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ!

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем привет! )))

----------


## Северяночка

Доброго и прекрасного дня! 




> Будем ждать с отчетом, ты только не затягивай с ним, с отчетом))))


Как словом , так и делом.... Да, Танечка? :Grin:  

Что-то никто нас не поздравил с днём космонавтики... :Meeting:   Я восполню пробел и поздравлю всех и сразу!!!  
Давайте поговорим что ли о Космосе)) Кто что думает по этому поводу? Или совсем не задумываетесь ЧТО и КАК там? 
Может, кто-то относится к космосу просто как к объекту , изучаемому на уроках астрономии? Кто, кстати, изучал? ( Я!) 
Для кого-то это просто " Афигеть, красиво как" , А кто-то ждёт гостей ОТТУДА? 

Что думаю я? Во-первых, астрономия как предмет изучения в школе меня совсем не впечатлил. Скучно. Сухо. Самое интересное, что было в астрономии - удобный учебник для игры в пинг-понг :Grin: 

Всё, что я читала сама о Вселенной, звёздах, галактиках  - впечатляло, но... я не верю! Что хотите делайте, мне мой утлый мозг не позволяет представить, что наша галактика несётся на встречу  другой с какой-то умопомрачительной скоростью! Точнее, представит - то я могу, но вот КАК учёные это высчитали, для меня абсолютная загадка. Впрочем, как и всё что касается происхождения Вселенной ... Это очень интересно, но мне хочется знать подробности))))))
Так что Космос для меня это что-то из ряда НЕПОЗНАННОГО АБСОЛЮТНО! Хотела бы я сама отправиться туда? Это вряд ли)))Но всеми астронавтами ( женщинами особенно!) горжусь и восхищаюсь.
 И ещё я точно знаю, что у каждого человека есть связь с космосом, которой мы, к сожалению, практически не умеем пользоваться. А те, кто умеют... Это особый разговор :Aga:

----------

Барановская Наталья (14.04.2016), Мэри Эл (13.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Будем ждать с отчетом, ты только не затягивай с ним, с отчетом))))


ну как в воду смотрела,Тань)
Но у меня уважительные причины...Созрею-расскажу.
Скажу только, что 2 с половиной часа пролетели как один миг!!!!!!ОЧЕНЬ хорошо играл весь актерский состав... при том что Стебунов почти всё это время был с закрытыми глазами(он играл слепого)...



> Как словом , так и делом.... Да, Танечка?


эх, Юля...ни одного моего проступка не оставляешь без освещения :Taunt:

----------

Барановская Наталья (14.04.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> ни одного моего проступка не оставляешь без освещения


Я скучаю же))) Вот и вспоминаю при каждом случае :Tender: 

Вы так редко появляетесь... Натуська вот опять пропала наша. Видимо, у всех начались огородные работы.( и вам не до космоса :Taunt: )




> Но у меня уважительные причины...Созрею-расскажу.


Надеюсь, ничего страшного?


Я вот сама скоро , через 1,5 месяца, уеду и совсем тишина будет в темке... Придёт Светик, скажет - так, никого нет! - и повесит замок на  наш домик ... :Tu: 


Таня Курочка, а у меня к тебе вопрос  -  у тебя огород есть? Ты, вообще, как относишься к земледелию?  
Знаю, что Таня Джина не любитель этого дела))) 

А мне, представляете, опять юбилей заказали)))  Видимо, чтоб я закрепила" навыки и умения" :Grin:  А то я обычно от юбилея к юбилею всё прочно успевала забыть :Aga:

----------

sa-sha76 (15.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (14.04.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Знаю, что Таня Джина не любитель этого дела)))


правильно знаешь)))))




> Так что Космос для меня это что-то из ряда НЕПОЗНАННОГО АБСОЛЮТНО!


Аналогично  :Aga:  Красиво, загадочно и всё  :Meeting: 




> А кто-то ждёт гостей ОТТУДА?


Я нет)))) А мой муж ждет))) ему интересно, всякие научно-популярные фильмы смотрит. Не специально, конечно, но когда попадает на такой фильм, всегда с удовольствием смотрит. И в небо ночное всматривается, а вдруХ :Grin:

----------

sa-sha76 (15.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (14.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> спектакль "Анатомия Любви, или Игра вслепую" (Постановка: Продюсерская компания «Эрмитаж», С-Петербург,


"Анатомия любви..." - история о молодом начинающем музыканте, который вырвался из-под опеки своей мамочки в шумный беспокойный Нью-Йорк. Он снимает квартиру, пытается писать песни и общаться с этим миром. Все это не вызвало бы удивления, если не знать что молодой человек слеп. Совсем. Он ведет себя в быту так, что нельзя догадаться о его недуге. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/9364085.jpg[/IMG] 
Это и сбивает с толку его молоденькую соседку Джил, которая буквально напросилась в гости.

Джил полна энергии, азарта и планов на жизнь. Когда же она узнает, что Дональд совсем не видит, она просто застывает в шоке. Ей, полной сил и энергии, никак не понять, как человек, лишенный зрения тоже может радоваться жизни, иметь мечты и планы на жизнь, а главное - не унывать!А Дональд именно таков. Давно смирившись со слепотой, он верит, что может сам чего-то добиться, он шутит, сочиняет песни и ...конечно, влюбляется. В веселую соседку.

[IMG]http://*********ru/9316981.jpg[/IMG] 
Но тут появляется мама...

И хочет спасти своего Донни-малыша от взбалмошной девушки.Мама, как оооочень многие мамы, лучше всех знает что и кто нужен именно ее сыночку. :Grin:  :Meeting: 

Спектакль полон как комических, так и трагических моментов. Просто и мило, о любви и выборе, о становлении характера. Юмора много, особенно когда мамочка начнет комментировать молодых влюбленных.

В итоге скажу, что спектакль хороший, жизненный, душевный. И простенький. Для приятного вечера.
Если у кого будет возможность его посмотреть-не пожалеете-идите смело.!
Актерский состав вызывает только положительные эмоции.
 "Анатомия любви" затронет струны души, потому что тут рассказывается просто о том, что бывает в жизни каждого- нежданная любовь, конфликты с родными, разочарование и даже предательство.
Главный герой нашел себя и помог это сделать своей спутнице. И это тоже должно произойти в жизни каждого. Иначе все бессмысленно)))

----------

mar16 (15.04.2016), sa-sha76 (15.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (14.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (25.04.2016), Джина (14.04.2016), Мэри Эл (15.04.2016), Северяночка (14.04.2016), Славина (15.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Что-то никто нас не поздравил с днём космонавтики... Я восполню пробел и поздравлю всех и сразу!!!
> Давайте поговорим что ли о Космосе)) Кто что думает по этому поводу?


Я только что писала визитку-самопредставление нашей девушке молоденькой-психологу,Даша -наша выпускница, а теперь уже заканчивает учёбу в магистратуре (психфак), и тут ей предложили участие в конкурсе.
Я решила показать её внутренний мир как раз через космос))) 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (14.04.2016), sa-sha76 (15.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (14.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (25.04.2016), Джина (14.04.2016), Мэри Эл (15.04.2016), Ольгия (15.04.2016), Северяночка (14.04.2016), Славина (15.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Надеюсь, ничего страшного?




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

sa-sha76 (15.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (25.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Таня Курочка, а у меня к тебе вопрос - у тебя огород есть? Ты, вообще, как относишься к земледелию?


НЕт, Юля, у меня огорода нет.
Почти 13 лет назад в последний раз я занималась огородными работами(когда был жив муж, мы сажали огурцы, помидоры и перцы(эти-в парниках),зеленушку всякую, морковь и свёклу...на поле сажали картошку...Как только мужа не стала-я с этим делом завязала.
Но продолжала делать по привычке маринады всякие,салаты-вплоть до 2013 года...Продукцию или с рынка брала, или мама с сестрой снабжали-у них дача...
А потом, в очередной раз снеся на помойку неоткрытые банки...пожалела своего труда и потраченные деньги... теперь даже огурцы соленые и маринованные покупаю...Благо этого добра и в магазинах, и на рынке-от людей-завались...

И вообще-к земле меня не тянет. Вот.
Может-не пришло время?)))
Ответила? :Derisive:

----------

mar16 (15.04.2016), sa-sha76 (15.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (14.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (25.04.2016), Северяночка (14.04.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем приветик девочки! Совсем я пропала! Наткнулась на очень интересную группу про цветочки и застряла там. (вы же знаете что я больная по цветам). Итог -за месяц 6 новых цветочков приперла домой. А еще работа по дому, было 2 банкета и еще 2 заказали, и скоро в огород пойдем (как подсохнет, у нас еще снег кое-где лежит).Я захожу иногда, читаю, а написать нету времени. Вот решила задержаться и внимательно вас почитать. 
Курочка, молодец, что ходишь на такие картины. От твоего рассказа прямо веет таким интересом, вот прочитала и захотелось сходить. Спасибо! А на счет близких - любить надо конечно, и чаще навещать, только мы это поздно осознаем. К сожалению! 
Юль -огород это дело такое, добровольное. А для некоторых так болезнь. Ты попробуй бабульку какую отними от огорода и она через месяц чахнуть начнет. А выйдет на свежий воздух и жить хочется, садить, копать и прочее. Я бы даже сказала что огород -это образ жизни. Если честно не представляю себя без огорода.
Про космос! Странно все как то... помню, в институте мы доказывали теории происхождения человечества и планеты в целом. Вы знаете да, что существует 5 версий-из воды, по Дарвину, от инопланетян, от бога... а последнюю не помню. Так вот, с тех пор я просто уверена что мы произошли от инопланетян! И считаю космос -великой загадкой для всех умов, поскольку там столько неизученного или не открытого для нас. И в потусторонние миры и существа тоже верю (как ребенок, ей Богу). Просто считаю что мы необразованные в этом плане. Не нужно этого чураться, надо принять как данное и учиться это познавать.



> Я решила показать её внутренний мир как раз через космос)))


Танечка, это чудо! Как ты все точно смогла описать, умница! Мне было очень интересно!

А еще мы ездили в гости к брату в город, навещали племяшку. Она такая смешнючая у нас! И поймала себя на мысли, что мне мало квартиры, мне нужно бОльшее пространство, мне тесно в маленьких комнатах. У нас уже более 100 м3 и еще 2 комнаты муж делает. (думаю вы меня понимаете :)) Ну вот, вроде все рассказала. Все живы, здоровы (правда старший температурит уже неделю- 38 держится и хоть тресни), а в целом все хорошо! Жить вообще хорошо! Всех обнимаю!

----------

mar16 (15.04.2016), sa-sha76 (15.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (25.04.2016), Джина (15.04.2016), Курица (14.04.2016), Ольгия (15.04.2016), Северяночка (15.04.2016), Славина (15.04.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Доброго дня, мои дорогие! 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





> Я только что писала визитку-самопредставление нашей девушке молоденькой-психологу,Даша


Очень круто! Здорово!!!




> В итоге скажу, что спектакль хороший, жизненный, душевный. И простенький. Для приятного вечера.


Они к вам на гастроли приезжали?  Сходила бы с удовольствием. Наш театр не очень люблю, потому что у режиссёра странный взгляд на все произведения... Практически нет ни одного спектакля, где бы не обнажилась женская грудь или не бегал мужик с голым задом!!! При том, что артисты хорошие, особенно старший состав!





> И вообще-к земле меня не тянет. Вот.


 :Meeting:  Ну и ладно))) Меня вот тоже! Хотя дома люблю цветочки выращивать! 

Мене тут на днях позвонили с просьбой  провести юбилей предприятия - 15 лет. Место проведения - само предприятие, столовая, время - обеденный перерыв, на час-полтора))))))) 
Я не успела испугаться, их испугала цена  :Taunt:  Но сам факт!!! Фиг с ним - столовая, но в обеденный перерыв?!!!! 




> Жить вообще хорошо! Всех обнимаю!


Натуся, рада , что у вас всё хорошо! Тебе мальчишки помогают в огороде?  Это же тяжёлый труд!  А ты у нас перфекционистка в этом вопросе :Ok:  

У нас уже местами подтаял снег, так что видно асфальт - какой кайф идти но асфальту... :Tender:  Он, правда, весь слоем шлака засыпан, пока не почистили, но всё равно!!! 

Меня сегодня постоянно отрывают от компьютера  - сообщение пишу уже почти час :Grin:   Все ценные мысли разбежались, так что надо вовремя остановиться и пойти попить чаёк. Кто со мной?)))
Я научилась делать такое офигительное безе :Ok:

----------

mar16 (15.04.2016), sa-sha76 (15.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (15.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

В продолжение темы космоса)))

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

JaneVl (15.04.2016), mar16 (15.04.2016), sa-sha76 (15.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (15.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (25.04.2016), Джина (15.04.2016), Ольгия (15.04.2016), Северяночка (15.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Они к вам на гастроли приезжали? Сходила бы с удовольствием.


да,Это был спектакль питерского творческого объединения "СФЕРА" :Aga: 



> дома люблю цветочки выращивать!


и я. Но мои "цветы"-это нецветущие растения типа деревьев:фикус Бенджамина, кротон и т.п. Сейчас мою окна на новой лоджии и выношу их туда-у меня будет просто "веранда-зимний сад"))) :Yahoo:

----------

sa-sha76 (15.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (15.04.2016), Северяночка (15.04.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Но мои "цветы"-это нецветущие растения типа деревьев:фикус Бенджамина, кротон


вот тоже люблю большие цветы и чтоб зелени побольше  :Tender: 




> Сейчас мою окна на новой лоджии


ну, что тезка? И на тебя напали окна?  :Taunt:

----------

Барановская Наталья (15.04.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Я не успела испугаться, их испугала цена  Но сам факт!!! Фиг с ним - столовая, но в обеденный перерыв?!!!!


Это просто капец...




> у меня будет просто "веранда-зимний сад


Представляю какая красота! И вот в поисках вдохновения выходит курочка туда и мысли сразу в порядок приходят, а Курочка пишет, пишет и пишет... Здорово!



> И на тебя напали окна?


И у вас это больной вопрос??? Кстати, на днях наткнулась на средство чистящее отечественного производства "Чистин" называется (стоит 50 руб). Так он так здорово все поверхности моет и окна в том числе. Без разводов.. Все окна я уже давно перемыла, вот.

----------


## Джина

> Все окна я уже давно перемыла


И я перемыла, не люблю грязные окна. Вот только окно кухни осталось. Хотела сегодня помыть, но дождь уже несколько раз сменял солнце. Вот сразу не домыла, а теперь никак день не выберу))))

----------

Барановская Наталья (15.04.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> не люблю грязные окна.


А я то как не люблю! Но помыть можно только в начале, а то и середине июня... Раньше бессмысленно и нереально :Meeting:  Но солнышко то светит, и вся грязь видна. 
У нас вот лоджия застеклённая, а окна там не открываются, только одна створка. Поэтому, чтобы всё помыть, надо разбирать, всё вытаскивать, короче, гемор! И получается не каждый год. Но за два года там накапливается такой слой не грязи, нет, серы( она же является отходом работы нашего комбината и в виде газа оседает на город), что отмыть её ни чем практически нереально... Прошлым летом Саша скребком отдирал всё. Никакая химия не берёт! А мы этим дышим... Страшно представит, что она так же в наших лёгких оседает....





> Сейчас мою окна на новой лоджии


А чем она новая, Тань? Ремонт сделала или переехала, а я пропустила новоселье? :Vah: 
Я тоже хочу ремонт на лоджии, да чтоб утеплить, да пакеты пластиковые поставить вместо старых рам ( правда. вчера узнала цену , говорят золотыми выйдут. Окна то в городе меняют без проблем, а вот с балконом почему-то проблема) . Нашла несколько чудесных проектов! Но без утепления не имеет смысла всё это делать. 


Я тут озадачилась вопросом, девочки, надо ли на лето в отпуск брать с собой курточку? Вряд ли в июне-июле в Крыму будет ниже +10?

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

Всем-доброго дня. У нас поют птицы...светит солнце...пока мало градусов+, но к обеду до 14 обещают)))Занимаюсь уборкой-Настю даже оставила родителям...Возьму только к вечеру-перед сном, чтобы в воскресенье на Причастие свести...
Перлы её последние вам принесла)
_24.03.2016
Играют с Тёмой, он-Дракон, а она-маленькая принцессочка. Сидит и дрожит…Так натурально, типа-боится. Тёма, восхищённый ее игрой, говорит:
-Ты актриса!
-Я не атклися! (актриса)Я плосто маленькая плинцесса.
Продолжается игра, Тёму она называет «мистер Дракон», и объясняет, как она тут оказалась:
- Я ,похоже, перепутала наши замки, они находятся в одном направлении -ваш находится в правом направлении, и мой -в правом направлении.
-А давай, ты будешь летающий червяк!!!
-Давай!
-Ой, мальчик – дракон оказался девчонкой-червяком!!! (хохочет)и уклоняется от валика)
-Давай теперь ты будешь Дракон, а я Прекрасная принцесса. И мы устроим свадьбу. Давай, что они поженились!
Артём принимает условия игры:
-Принцесса, выходи за меня замуж.
-Нет, не могу, дракоша. Меня из королевства выгнали…если б ты знал, как я по своему дому скучаю…Может, возьмешь меня в замуж. Если ты откажешь, тогда я умру.
-А сколько вам лет?
-А давай как будто бы мне 7 лет!
-В России свадьбы с 18 лет.
-Ну давай, как будто бы мне 18.
-А что ты умеешь делать?
-Шить бельё, стирать, мыть посуду…Если ты меня не возьмёшь в замуж, я умру. Я так хочу побывать на балу.
-Ладно, возьму тебя замуж
-А я тебе, пока ты будешь спать, построю замок. Я умею замок тоже строить!
=
Помогала мне на кухне-мыла посуду.
-Ну я и постаралась! Не просто постаралась, а постаралась на славу!
25/03/2016
Кормили голубей, кот появился, мы думали - он на них нападет, а он прошел мимо) Настя изрекла:"Видись,  бабуська,  кот был вигитальянець!"(вегетарианец) 
=
02/04/2015
Встречалась с хорошими знакомыми. У них девочка Сашенька-1 годик и 4 месяца –она только недавно пошла.  В кафе были вместе с Настей. Ребенку было неинтересно сидеть, и то папа, то мама с нею гуляли по кафе. И Настя попросила походить с ними, она "присматривала, чтобы ребенок никуда не зашел", когда гулял с Сашей папа , а потом мама. Про маму потом мне было сказано:"Она лучше с либёнком облащается,и ищё она класивая!"
Но главный вопрос она задала мне, когда мы уже пришли домой:
-А почему лядители этого лебенка назвали Сашей, а не Машей ? Это же мальчиковое имя!!!
-
Уже легли спать. Настя ворочается на своем диване, вдруг слышу:
-Ну всё…приплыли!
-Что случилось?
-Котенка потеряла!(спасть ложилась с игрушкой-котенком)
Спрашиваю:
-А почему приплыли-то?
-Ты что-не знаешь? Это такое ругательство есть - так могут и дети, и взрослые говорить, так наша Маливанна (Мария Ивановна, нянечка из их группы) всегда в саду говорит, когда или что-то потерял, или упало что-то, или кто что-то разбил, Или испортилось что-то… И делают вот так, когда говорят-показывает разведенные в стороны руки ладошками вверх и плечами пожимает))), а выражение глаз-удивленное, брови вверх…ну чисто «Маливанна», их няня, так и вижу её ха этим жестом! Настоящая артистка эта Настя!
-
-Насть, зачем нужны бабушки?
-Как зачем?(удивлённо) Ну, например, чтоб играть с ними, читать книжки,и еще чтобы с ними гулять,а еще…чтобы делать им, когда захочется, какие-то сюрпризы всякие! 
Думает минуту, потом - хитро, прищурив глаза:
-Они покупа.т детям всяких питомцев –птичек там, хомячков…в зоомагазине…
- Но это не я!
-Ну, неееееекоторые бабушки…
-Они лучше?
-Ну нет. Бабушки покупают питомцев тем своим внучатам, у которых нет питомцев. У меня же есть. Например, собака Боня. Понятно?
03.04.2016
Утро. Дала, как всегда,  Насте витамин С (аскорбинку), она сосет витаминку эту, и попросила чаю. И начинает вынутую изо рта витаминку посасывать и запивать чаем, смотрит хитрющими глазами-как я отреагирую.
-Ты что, чай вприсоску пьёшь, маленькая Шмондя?
Как захохочет:
-Ой, меня сейчас от смеху прорвёт, как ты смешно сказала!
-Нет, это ты смешно сказала – «от смеха прорвет» - пойду, запишу твою фразу. Бабушка, ты три фразы запиши, про «вприсоску» и как ты меня смешно назвала. Запиши твоё, твоё и потом моё.
-
За обедом. Приготовила курицу с зеленой стручковой фасолью- раньше Насте это блюдо нравилось.
-Бабушка, убери это (на фасоль), я её е ем!
-Это же фасоль, ты же её любила, Насть!
-Теперь не люблю, потому что через 7 лет всё меняется - сначала любила,  теперь нет! Это правда, бабушка, понимаешь?
- ;Какие семь, Настя, тебе же только 4 года и 9 месяцев!
-Нет! Я родилась очень-очень давно-7 лет назад!. ? лет назад все вкусы меняются любимые. Понятно?
-
-Я уже умею читать кое – что, бабуль!
-Что это - кое-что?
-Неподалеку от нашего дома написано «Осторожно,злая собака!» Я это уже сама читаю!
08/04/16
Нашла Тёмину ракетку. Спросила, зачем она и что с нею делать. Тёма показал. Стала сама пробовать  шарик теннисной ракеткой подкидывать ,но  получается плохо, выходит из себя…
Но  при этом сама себя успокаивает, проговаривая тихонько, себе под нос:
-Спокойно, Настя, спокойно, Настенька, только не нервничай!
-
Вечером гуляли с соседкой, взяла с собой и Настю. Любовались красками неба на закате. Настина оценка увиденного:
- Такой красивый закат! Как торт- красный, оранжевый, жёлтый, розовый… Так и хочется попробовать этот закат на вкус!
09.04.16
Играет в игру (давно), что в зеркале живёт какая-то ОЛЯ, которая на неё,Настю, похожа. Вообще-как близнецы они с Олей. Взяла мои чеки использованные, говорит:
-Это наши документы. Это –мой, это- Олин. А это (третий, последний )…это наша обоина квитанция!
-
Увидела фото маленького мальчика в детском саду рядом с газовой плитой (игрушечной), но сделанной так правдоподобно, как настоящая. Там целая игровая зона «Кухня». Рассматривала долго. Я думала, ей понравилась такая игровая зона, а она говорит:
-Бабуська, а как он стал таким огромным?
-Кто?
-Этот мальчик. Он же малыш. У него так мало волосков .Маленьковолосый он. Ребёнок. Что ли он на ходулях???
(То есть то, что плита и прочее сделаны под маленького ребенка, она отмела сходу, и подумала, что ребенок «вырос»)
-
Играет. У неё уже лето, время загорать - под настольную лампу кладет на вязаное сердце игрушку Сороконожку. Комментирует:
-Это у нас уголок Африки. Вот это жизнь! Валяться и ничего не делать! У меня такая была, когда я с мамой на море была!
-
Просит меня с нею поиграть, а я говорю по телефону. Торопит:
-Давай уже закругляйся со своим телефоном, бабушка!!! 
Продолжает настаивать:
-От мозга тебе надо таблетки, чтоб хоть про ребёнка не забыть. Ребенок же хочет играть.
-Во что?
-В «куклу-неваляшку красную рубашку и красный	 платок и…серый волк!» Я буду «кукла-неваляшка», а ты - «серый волк!»
-
12/04/16
Идем, возле перехода она говорит:
-Бабушка, которые едут как сумасшедшие - это автохамы! А если люди себя так же плохо ведут-это просто хамы. Поняла? Положи это себе на полочку в мозг.
В ответ на мой недоумённый взгляд, продолжет учить:
-То, что надо, чтоб не забыть, надо класть это себе на полочку в мозг. Оно летит-летит из воздуха-и в мозг, через ухо, через дырочку в ухе или через ноздрю. Понимаешь?
-
Протягивает мне книжку и говорит:
- Тут написано: поиграйте с ребёнком в поваров, а то он всё время будет вас доводить! Доводить -это  баловаться!
-
Сидят с мамой Дашей  за столом на кухне, угощает всех изюмом в шоколаде,  разговариваем.
-От сладкого умнеют. Но есть один минус – полнеют! Но я умная из-за очков. Потому что кто носит очки, тот тоже умнеет.
Спрашиваю:
-А я?
-Ты тоже умная. Потому что ты носишь же очки. Иногда.
Даша спрашивает:
-А я?
-Ты тоже умная. 
-Но я же не ношу очки?!
- Кто любимые, хоть и не носят очки, умные всё равно. Умнеют от любви!_
[img]http://*********ru/9409775.jpg[/img] 




> А чем она новая, Тань? Ремонт сделала или переехала, а я пропустила новоселье?


Нет, новоселья не было, просто совершила революцию: прошлым летом почти ВСЁ выкинула с лоджии, а то это был склад ненужных вещей, в этом-продолжила...освободила ПОЛНОСТЬЮ. И заказала остекление (пластиковые окна, но-по принципу шкафа-купе-4 створки "ездят" по всему окну...и отделку деревом...очень дорого получилось, но на МОЙ ВЕК теперь точно хватит... Теперь ищу, куда рассовать реквизит(почти не пользуюсь уже им))), но выкинуть жаль)))Зато выкидываю вот уже второй день ВСЁ, что попадается мне на пути...
Вчера с Тёмой 4 огромных пакета с книгами отвезли в библиотеку-B{ тоже выбросить не поднимается рука. Оставила любимые книжки и детские -моих детей-для Насти.
Сегодня с утра пересаживаю и облагораживаю мои цветы, чтобы на лоджию их переселить на лето-устрою там "зимний сад" Это реально, п.ч. цветущие цветы-не мой профиль-люблю большие и древовидные. Когда переселю-сфотографирую, а пока только вид обновленной лоджии(фото сделаны сразу, после этого Тёма ещё прошёлся "Акватексом" для сохранения дерева-теперь она пожелтела, как корочка печёного пирожка после яичной обработки)
http://*********ru/9378028.jpg 
http://*********ru/9377004.jpg 
В планах купить кресло-качалку))) и дорожку во всю длину лоджии(3,5 м)...ну, и еще лёгкий(почти невесомый-так я его вижу)-тюль))) Короче-нашла я место "вливания денег" на ближайший квартал)

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (25.04.2016), Джина (16.04.2016), Ольгия (17.04.2016), Северяночка (16.04.2016), Славина (16.04.2016), Танюша35 (16.04.2016)

----------


## Славина

Слушай, Тань! А ведь ты не вешала на нашу Ёлочку балкон, а девчата вешали и вот он красавчик какой у тебя! :Grin: 

Стасюха умняшка и очаровашка!!!  :Ok: 

Всем доброго дня!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.04.2016), Курица (16.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

> А ведь ты не вешала на нашу Ёлочку балкон, а девчата вешали и вот он красавчик какой у тебя!


ну да) Спасибо тем, кто обо мне подумал)))Ир!

----------

mar16 (21.04.2016), Славина (16.04.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> Перлы её последние вам принесла


Тань, Настёна твоя, как всегда, умница-разумница! Прочитала её перлы с интересом.  :Ok: 



> на нашу Ёлочку балкон .... девчата вешали


Вешаю уже несколько лет, пока безрезультатно. Но как гласит семейная легенда, "Обещанного 3 года ждут". У меня все желания исполняются не сразу, а по прошествии некоторого количества лет))))))
Про балкон: ну, прям, моя история! 



> склад ненужных вещей





> рассовать реквизит(почти не пользуюсь уже им))), но выкинуть жаль))





> огромных пакета с книгами ..... тоже выбросить не поднимается рука


Вот я для них и хочу шкафы там сделать.



> В планах купить ..... лёгкий(почти невесомый-так я его вижу)-тюль))


Ни в коей мере не навязываю, просто выскажу своё вИдение: а я бы шторки-роллеты повесила. Лето, солнце печёт неимоверно, и цветам будет не очень комфортно на этом пекле и прямом солнечном свете, да и более современно выглядит, и вечером, когда в комнате включаешь свет, чтоб соседи не подглядывали, проще шторки эти опустить, чем шторы в комнате двигать.
А балкончик твой получился хорошенький, я тоже такой ХОЧУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем доброго дня! )))

----------


## Северяночка

> Настёна твоя, как всегда, умница-разумница! Прочитала её перлы с интересом.


 :Aga:  




> Спасибо тем, кто обо мне подумал))


Я тоже на ёлочку с балкончиком пришла, но видимо, в этом году не сложится, то что хотелось-




> Но как гласит семейная легенда, "Обещанного 3 года ждут".


 Мой случай))) Хотя, надеюсь всё же не три, а следующим летом! 

У нас опять зима... Прошлую неделю ходила уже в весенней шапочке и перчатках, а сегодня опять надела зимнюю и варежки... :Tu:  И прям холодно...



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



Но зато в воскресение мы ездили на горнолыжку нашу. Я, конечно, горнолыжник ещё тот... А вот Сашка покатался)) 

Это наша гора. Смотрится на фото не очень, но реально крутая! 
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/e8336711415e71ed6c0db621ef587f69d9764f243707601.jpg[/IMG]

Это очередь на подъёмник, желающих хоть отбавляй)) Даже совсем мелкие дети катаются!
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/5cbf78a9f55124f1625291d9bdcd4305d9764f243707601.jpg[/IMG]

Это просто виды нашей тундры
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/94f6f4407c5c18bf4d78aec040805acbd9764f243707601.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/3d9318b76b27bb07f1b26c5d29b2e49cd9764f243707601.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/c9f0ccb1cada00c683f1d5e54934e6bed9764f243707602.jpg[/IMG]

----------

mar16 (21.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (19.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (25.04.2016), Джина (19.04.2016), Курица (20.04.2016), Мэри Эл (21.04.2016), Славина (19.04.2016), Танюша35 (20.04.2016), Тигра Полосатая (24.04.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

А вот как работают настоящие фотографы )))

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/26a0c51bdad940a87612baa133e18145d9764f243707601.jpg[/IMG]




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

mar16 (21.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (19.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (25.04.2016), Джина (19.04.2016), Курица (20.04.2016), Мэри Эл (21.04.2016), Ольгия (19.04.2016), Славина (19.04.2016), Тигра Полосатая (24.04.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Тань, Настёна твоя, как всегда, умница-разумница! Прочитала её перлы с интересом


Да это каждый раз интересно читать! 



> А балкончик твой получился хорошенький, я тоже такой ХОЧУ!


Правда, очень симпатишный получился! Сейчас после облагораживания, так сказать,  это будет самое любимое место для дум, а у Настены для игр,наверное! 



> Смотрится на фото не очень, но реально крутая!


По мне так и смотрится она круто! Сама то с нее каталась когда нибудь? Мне бы страшно было :)
Ну вы и спортсмены! А ты сама только глядела на лыжников??? Получала этетицццкое удовольствие?
Девчонки у тебя красавицы! Прямо загляделась! 
А ты рукодельница оказывается? Еще говорила не умею! Молодец!
Я тоже сумочки взялась вязать, и вот себе наконец то довязала! 
Это моя первая сумочка, в подарок девочке [img]http://*********ru/9492831m.jpg[/img]
Это вторая-невестке с ребенком гулять. Паспорт, телефон да кошелек положить.[img]http://*********ru/9480543m.jpg[/img]
А вот и моя! Тоже небольшая, ввиде клатча, только на лямке. [img]http://*********ru/9483615m.jpg[/img]
Надо же чем то заниматься кроме готовки и глажки :)

----------

Валькирия Маруся (25.04.2016), Джина (20.04.2016), Курица (20.04.2016), Ольгия (20.04.2016), Северяночка (21.04.2016), Тигра Полосатая (24.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






> Это просто виды нашей тундры


Юль :Vah: , даже смотреть холодно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
У нас тоже пока +2+4 и почки не лопнули, но всё же Весна, а у вас...бррр...И ребенок ваш на подоконнике мёрзнет, бедный деть))) Но какая красота-все твои детки и внучки...прелесть как хороши!!!!! :Ok: 




> А ты рукодельница оказывается? Еще говорила не умею! Молодец!
> Я тоже сумочки взялась вязать, и вот себе наконец то довязала!


какие вы молодцы,девы!!!! Рукоделие-вот что во мне вызывает трепет и уважение!!! :Aga:

----------

Барановская Наталья (20.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (25.04.2016), Гумочка (20.04.2016), Джина (20.04.2016), Мэри Эл (23.04.2016), Ольгия (20.04.2016), Северяночка (21.04.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> Я тоже там была


Так классно! Фотки суперские!!! Прям зиму захотела..А то у нас зима быстро прошла, мы с семьей на обычной горке с ледянки раза 2 только скатились...на коньках тоже немножко покатались, а на лыжах даже ни разу не стояла даже...Всё ждала когда ковер почистить вынести, а у нас то снег мокрый, то сухой, то расстаял, то мужу некогда....придется на мойку везти.



> первое платье...


Супер!!! Очень красиво! Девочки все лапусечки! :Ok:

----------


## Гумочка

Всем привет! Всех с обновками, с зимой (некоторых), с весной! У нас +26! Я сегодня даже успела загореть, пока чинили мою, внезапно заглохшую, вишнёвую девяточку! Моя мужа отдыхала себе спокойно в санатории, пока не проверил свои почки... и оказалось, что у него там тааакой камушек, что ещё чуть-чуть и потерял бы почку (как сказал доктор)... В понедельник лёг в больницу там же, в Ессентуках, сегодня делали операцию, но не смогли вынуть камень, т.к. слишком узкий канал, поставили стент, чтобы расширился канал и будут ждать его через две недели на повторную процедуру... Вот такие делишки...

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.04.2016)

----------


## Курица

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.04.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Привет всем.




> у него там тааакой камушек, что ещё чуть-чуть и потерял бы почку


Ленусь, а что не чувствовал раньше? Как пропустили то? Медкомиссию на работе не проходят?  Ну, хорошо, что уже под присмотром врачей. Будем держать за него кулачки, чтоб всё получилось!





> А вот и моя! Тоже небольшая, ввиде клатча, только на лямке. 
> Надо же чем то заниматься кроме готовки и глажки :)


А ты подкладочку делаешь к ним?  Мне очень нравятся вязанные сумочки. Всё смотрю-смотрю на них)) Пока не соберусь с духом что-то выбрать и связать. Правда, всё , что я видела в интернете было сложным, а у тебя так элегантно и просто, прямо класс!!! 


А какая у нас шикарная дама в красном появилась :Ok:  Тань, бесподобный вид.  
А мне вот не идут, к сожалению, шляпы. Хотя так хочется!!! Летнюю, например, из соломки с незабудками на полях....  :Tender:  




> Прям зиму захотела.


Так в чём проблема?  :Grin:  Вэлком! :Yahoo: 




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






> поставили стент, чтобы расширился канал и будут ждать его через две недели на повторную процедуру... Вот такие делишки...


Ленчик, он под наблюдением врачей и это большой плюс. Всё будет хорошо!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.04.2016), Северяночка (21.04.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> сколько стоят




**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Северяночка (21.04.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

*Танюша35*,  Ну, у вас прямо по божески)))  
Думаю, что всё же на материке посмотрю, потому как правильно Таня сказала 




> Надо же пощупать, померить.


 :Aga: 


А у нас сегодня весна - -2 и ветра  чуть-чуть)) Небо синее, солнышко жёлтое, асфальт серый, снег чёрный - красота :Tender: 

Девочки, скажите, а как у вас с клещами дела обстоят? Вы все прививки делаете от них? Сейчас вот бежала на работу, встретила бывшую соседку ( она сейчас в Чувашии живёт, приехала в гости к дочери) Так , говорит, ходила прививку делать, причём уже вторую. А как иначе, говорит,? 

Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> какие вы молодцы,девы!!!! Рукоделие-вот что во мне вызывает трепет и уважение!!!


А ты знаешь, для меня например вязание как семечки. Я как сяду что-нибудь вязать -оторваться не могу. И меня так это успокаивает! Тут недавно мужу проговорилась что когда психую вязать начинаю и волосы крутить. А он-это ты так психуешь???? 8 лет живем -только узнал :) 
курочка -ава такая прелестная! Тебе идет красное пальто и шляпа -красоточка :)




> Я сегодня даже успела загореть


Везет кому -то!!!!



> А ты подкладочку делаешь к ним?


В этот раз не делала, они плотной вязки и ничего мелкого не собираюсь туда класть. На крайний случай -можно в любое время подклад сделать.



> Пока не соберусь с духом что-то выбрать и связать.


Это так кажется что сложно, на самом деле просто -вяжешь прямоугольник или квадрат (смотря какого размера хочешь), а потом лямочку шириной 4-8 петель. Меришь ее как тебе надо и привязываешь. Усе!!! 



> Девочки, скажите, а как у вас с клещами дела обстоят?


у нас вовсю лютуют. Но мы не делаем прививок. Детям в школе колют, а взрослые по желанию. А мы не желаем :)

----------

Северяночка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Ходила со стентом две недели с половиной...


Мужа отпустили домой... выписали кучу лекарств... уже немного оклемался, а то, практически, лежал пластом, в туалет бегал через каждые 15 минут, через боль...





> Ленусь, а что не чувствовал раньше?


Не-а, Юль, не чувствовал... УЗИ раньше делал, но ничего не находили... 





> Всё будет хорошо!!!


Будем надеяться, спасибо!

----------

Барановская Наталья (25.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем привет. )))

----------


## Гумочка

ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА, молчуньи и молчуны! Как идут приготовления к Пасхе? Порядочек навели уже? Я - почти... Ванюха опять заболел...

----------

Мэри Эл (26.04.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Как идут приготовления к Пасхе? Порядочек навели уже? Я - почти... Ванюха опять заболел...


Отчитываюсь! Наводим порядки на участке. Потихоньку каждый день собираем сухую траву. Каждый год весной такая морока ... ловлю себя на мысли что надо осенью убирать траву, чтоб весной меньше работы было. Пока только настраиваюсь, дети подрастут буду так делать :) 
Мы тоже немного болеем -но я думаю что это на зубы. Клыки лезут по-моему. 
Девочки из теплых стран, поделитесь фото -у вас уже все цветет???

----------

Мэри Эл (26.04.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> из теплых стран


Приветик! Из Ростова делюсь с удовольствием!

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

mar16 (26.04.2016), Барановская Наталья (26.04.2016), Мэри Эл (26.04.2016), Северяночка (26.04.2016), Тигра Полосатая (28.04.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Из Ростова делюсь с удовольствием!


Красотаааа!!!!

----------


## Северяночка

> ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА, молчуньи и молчуны!


Доброго дня! 




> Как идут приготовления к Пасхе?


Честно - никак))) 

Я в субботу организую детей на покраску яиц и готовку кулича, а сама иду на свадьбу :Grin:   У нас уже несколько дней весна-весна :Tender:  Прям как конец мая. Снег тает с бешеной скорость,  на улочке +4, солнышко... Одно огорчает - прогноз. На днях опять -8-10 :Tu:  

Когда я училась в школе и ходили мы все на первомайские демонстрации , то обычно температура была  -30 -25 и ветерок с метелью :Aga:  И зимние ушанки раньше 15 мая не снимали.  Сейчас, конечно, такого нет! 


Мря старшая сестра ездила на десять дней в Данию. Детей возила со своего лицея. Они там жили в семьях. Такое погружение было в другую языковую среду и быт. ))
Они все в полном восторге, много чего интересного рассказывает. фотки красивущие. НО! Девочки, у них совершенно нет зелени в городах. Вообще!!! 
Есть парк и тот не очень густой))  





> Ванюха опять заболел...


Как так то? Надо закалять нашего царевича! 
Подружка моя  сыночка своего  всё кутает в шапки, шарфы, дома  форточку не открывает - ребёнок постоянно болеет! 
У нас все окна нараспашку всегда, все босиком ходят, 




> Потихоньку каждый день собираем сухую траву. Каждый год весной такая морока ...


Муж хоть помогает? 




> Из Ростова делюсь с удовольствием!


Класс! Спасибо :Grin:

----------

Мэри Эл (26.04.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Муж хоть помогает?


Конечно! Мы всей семьей! Просто я не из тех, кто будет ждать мужа с работы. Если минутка есть - сама пойду и уберу. Мне это в удовольствие! :)




> У нас все окна нараспашку всегда, все босиком ходят,


У нас тоже температура дома ниже чем надо. И ребенок мелкий то без штанов (пока поймаю, чтоб переодеть), то босиком ходит. Двери и окна тоже часто открываем, или дети забывают закрыть например. А в бане после мыться закаляем холодной водой. И результат налицо - за год мы только 1 раз болели и то вирусное. У нас стабильно темпер на зубы и на прививки идет. А так - мы закаленные и нам нипочем простуда! 



> НО! Девочки, у них совершенно нет зелени в городах. Вообще!!! 
> Есть парк и тот не очень густой))


Это же так скучно! Как они там живут?

----------

Мэри Эл (26.04.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Ванюха опять заболел...


Выздоравливайте побыстрее!!!!




> Как идут приготовления к Пасхе?


Окна, потолок на кухне и шкафы кухонные( и сверху!!!) вымыты, гардины постираны. 




> Девочки из теплых стран, поделитесь фото -у вас уже все цветет???


У нас сегодня пасмурно,вчера и ночью был дождь, поэтому фотки без солнышка.

Куст барбариса( на листиках капли дождя ещё видны:
[img]http://*********ru/9543845.jpg[/img]

Вот-вот расцветут каштаны и несколько веток цветущей яблони справа(это на углу моего дома)
[img]http://*********ru/9521317.jpg[/img]

Сирень под моими окнами
[img]http://*********ru/9562278.jpg[/img]

Вот ещё сирень, только другого сорта
[img]http://*********ru/9558182.jpg[/img]

Белая сирень
[img]http://*********ru/9525414.jpg[/img]

Анютины глазки под подъездом
[img]http://*********ru/9540774.jpg[/img]

Ландыш тоже под подъездом
[img]http://*********ru/9509030.jpg[/img]

Тюльпаны на солнышке уже отцвели, а те, которые в тени, ещё в бутонах. Ну, вот так у нас сейчас.

----------

Nechaykat (03.05.2016), Барановская Наталья (26.04.2016), Курица (26.04.2016), Мэри Эл (26.04.2016), Северяночка (26.04.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> фотки без солнышка.


И все равно красивые! 




> Сирень под моими окнами


Искала тебя в окне.... Не нашла)))




> Анютины глазки под подъездом


Какие-то они странные - не такого цвета, как я видела.




> Ландыш тоже под подъездом


 :Tender:  Ландыш в городе! 


Доброго дня всем хозяюшкам, готовящимся к празднику))

Давайте поделимся проверенными рецептами куличей и пасхи, раз уж такое дело :Aga:

----------


## Джина

> Искала тебя в окне.... Не нашла))


Следующий раз выйду и помашу рукой)))))




> Какие-то они странные - не такого цвета, как я видела.


Юляш, они разных цветов бывают, точно так же, как и петунья. Эти светлые, очень нежные бело-желто-голубые, на фотке цвет весь не виден, к сожалению. Есть более яркие, насыщенные и сами цветочки крупнее. 




> Давайте поделимся проверенными рецептами куличей и пасхи, раз уж такое дело


Я не участвую)))) Не пеку я  куличи. В свое время не научилась, а теперь нет желания. Я знаю, где у нас продаются вкусненькие, вот за ними в пятницу и пойду.

----------

Барановская Наталья (27.04.2016), Северяночка (28.04.2016)

----------


## Джина

Христос воскресе!!!



*Мира и добра всем, мои хорошие!!!*

----------

Барановская Наталья (01.05.2016), Мэри Эл (02.05.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Дорогие мои, всех с Пасхой! А так же с 1-маем! Будем трудиться и есть куличики... Всех крепко обнимаю и искренне желаю:
Гумочке здоровья и терпения! Пусть сыночек чаще радует, а вирусяки всякие убегают подальше.
Джине -радости в жизни! Чаще улыбайся, тебе это так идет :)
Курочке нашей творческого вдохновения! Ты у нас такая умница! Спасибо за то, что  ты у нас есть!
Юля Северяночка - твоим девочкам и тебе конечно же желаю купаться в любви ваших мужчин! Пусть у вас в доме будет тепло и светло!
Танюше 35 желаю адекватных и богатых клиентов! Пусть почаще обращаются и ценят работу по достоинству!
Суперстар берегите свои ручки! Такая рукодельница, слов нет! Умница! И здоровья конечно! 
Ольгия! Олечка, пусть муза всегда радует и редко выходит покурить! Любви тебе и радости побольше! 
Полосатая Тигра - желаю творить и вытворять всем на зависть, себе в радость! 
Марусе из Одессы - желаю оптимизма и побольше! Улыбайся и радуйся каждому дню! Красотка!
Славина, ты моя красота!!! Супермаму слушаю очень часто!  Желаю успеха в работе и материального благополучия! 
Всем нашим мужчинам, желаю ясных светлых дней и благополучия в семьях или в личной жизни (для тех кто в поиске)! 

Вроде всех вспомнила -а кого не упомянула..потом вспомню и напишу! Люблю вас!

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Джина (01.05.2016), Мэри Эл (02.05.2016), Ольгия (01.05.2016), Северяночка (06.05.2016), Славина (01.05.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Вроде всех вспомнила -а кого не упомянула..потом вспомню и напишу! Люблю вас!


Ай, мАлАцА, всех упомянула! Так приятнооо!!! Спасибо тебе, Наташуль! Всех со Светлым праздником! У нас дождь с утра шпарил, люди, по-привычке, на Пасху прутся на кладбище... Сам Господь их сегодня вразумлял дождём не ходить туда. Я всегда на родительский день хожу на кладбище. А у вас как?

----------

Барановская Наталья (01.05.2016), Мэри Эл (02.05.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Я всегда на родительский день хожу на кладбище. А у вас как?


надо вообще-то на Радоницу - на 9-й день после Пасхи. Но т.к. это рабочий день, то обычно в воскресенье (основная масса), и в субботу, ив понедельник, у кого как получается.




> на Пасху прутся на кладбище...


не раз слышала, что на Пасху идут на кладбище и именно в сельской местности. 




> Всех крепко обнимаю и искренне желаю:


Спасибо, наша солнечная девочка  :Tender:

----------

Мэри Эл (02.05.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> на Пасху прутся на кладбище... Сам Господь их сегодня вразумлял дождём не ходить туда. Я всегда на родительский день хожу на кладбище. А у вас как?


У меня свекровь с Украины. И каждую пасху они с мужем едут на кладбище. Говорят так положено! А мы всегда на родительский день ходим 


> на Радоницу

----------


## Гумочка

> надо вообще-то на Радоницу - на 9-й день после Пасхи.


Да, это именно Радоница. Просто, я привыкла говорить по-нашему, родительский день.




> Но т.к. это рабочий день


А у нас с этого года губернатор объявил Радоницу выходным днем. Хотя, я всегда имела возможность в обеденный перерыв съездить на кладбище.
Всем ДОБРОЙ НОЧИ! Пошла готовиться к завтрашнему 20-летнему юбилею.

----------

Барановская Наталья (02.05.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Ольгия (02.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Всем привет, мои дорогие ! 

С прошедшими праздниками всех. Мне даже некогда было заглянуть сюда)) 
30 апреля была свадьба . МЖ за день отказались от диджея, видишь ли ресторан сказал, что у них свой будет! Я тихо офигела,  тем более ресторан это знаю и работала там  с Женькой не раз. 
Спорить и выяснять что-то было уже некогда... Короче, в ресторане сменилось руководство и я такого наплевательского и грубого отношения ещё не встречала. Администратор вела себя так, будто я пришла к ней домой и что-то там требую :Blink: 
Любая просьба встречалась в штыки со словами " я работаю, а вы мне мешаете!". Когда собрались гости, она ни разу не вышла в зал, за официантами приходилось бегать. Про диджея молчу. Мальчик лет 17-18. Всё приходилось разжёвывать  и объяснять каждый шаг. 
Спасло одно - гости были классные, а МЖ адекватные и очень весёлые. 

А вчера был юбилей. Тоже оставил двойственное впечатление. Юбиляр был относительно молод - 45 лет, но выглядел лет на 50-55! И какой-то очень серьёзный был. Жена красавица, две дочки хохотушки, а поздравление от них было таким странным ... Был брат с женой , приехали из Москвы. Барышня первый раз летела на самолёте - её эмоции зашкаливали и она не переставая  об этом рассказывала, правда, надо отдать должное, рассказывала с юмором и интересно))) 
И они постоянно ели! Я работала три часа и каждую свободную от меня минутку они жевали, причём с таким аппетитом :Grin: 
Но везде участвовали, молодцы)) 
Я не очень довольна собой.  Что-то не так я делаю на юбилее. Чего- то не хватает... Хотя, возможно, только для меня :Meeting: 
Тань, Курочка, если не возражаешь, я у тебя в темке расскажу как и что сделала, а ты , может, что и посоветуешь дельное?.Хотя, у меня ближайшие два месяца ничего не предвидится, в связи с моим отъездом...

4 мая улетели мои девочки -Катенок с Сашулей, отдыхают на материке, в Челябинске.  У Саньки масса новых впечатлений! Правда, её голуби пугают)) Странно, при том что она спокойно таскала за хвост и Мишу, и кота нашего и на попугая кричала.

А у нас холодина на улице. Снегу опять навалило, как будто и не таял. 

До отпуска осталось ровно три недели!  :Yahoo:

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Барановская Наталья (06.05.2016), Мэри Эл (06.05.2016), Славина (06.05.2016)

----------


## Джина

> А у нас холодина на улице. Снегу опять навалило, как будто и не таял


Юляш, на тебе кусочек весны нашей сегодняшней

Куст невеста (спирея Вангутта)
[img]http://*********ru/9640374.jpg[/img]

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Барановская Наталья (06.05.2016), Мэри Эл (06.05.2016), Северяночка (07.05.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Мне даже некогда было заглянуть сюда))


Вся в работе девочка наша :) А почему ты собой недовольна? Чувствуешь что что-то делаешь не так? Очень сильно в том сомневаюсь! Ты ж умница, красавица, ну не спортсменка, но жена спортсмена (вон как на лыжах катался). Брось ты эти плохие мысли.
А у меня с марта месяца понеслась работа... по 2 юбилея с разницей в неделю заказывают. А теперь еще готовлюсь к выпускному сына (взяла на себя игровую часть  и квест). Короче вся в делах. И знаете, какие-то гости тяжелые попадаются в последнее время. Все время на ногах (диджея убила бы просто), рот не закрывается. Вроде танцевать надо гостям, а музыка ужас. Приходилось почти не садясь работать. Ах ножки мои ножки (с непривычки то). Но зато чаевые неплохие получились. :)
И чувствую такой прилив сил (творческих) прямо волосы на голове шевелются (видно да, под короной-то:)? А еще скоро порадую вас своими розочками. Было 3 и еще 3 купила. Будет красота!!!! 
Танечка, ваш кусочек весны замечательный! А у нас еще черемуха не цвела даже :(
Девочки ау! Отзовитесь! Кто еще чем занимается?

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Суперстар (06.05.2016)

----------


## Суперстар

> Девочки ау! Отзовитесь! Кто еще чем занимается?


Привет,мальчики и девочки! Отзываюсь :Grin:  Высылаю фотки мартовского вечернего Питера (обещанного три года ждут). Невский проспект  в районе р. Фонтанки.Это я просто вышла  на прогулку и фотографировала на чем остановился взгляд.  Вечером Петербург выглядит величественным и загадочным  [IMG]http://*********ru/9659887.jpg[/IMG] 


 [IMG]http://*********ru/9686497.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/9664993.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/9656801.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/9642465.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/9649633.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/9637345.jpg[/IMG]   

Две последние фотки одного здания днем и вечером


[IMG]http://*********ru/9696736.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/9693664.jpg[/IMG]

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Барановская Наталья (07.05.2016), Джина (06.05.2016), Мэри Эл (10.05.2016), Северяночка (07.05.2016), Танюша35 (06.05.2016)

----------


## Суперстар

А сейчас порадую вас весенними фотками. Тюльпаны

 [IMG]http://*********ru/9691619.jpg[/IMG]     


[IMG]http://*********ru/9679331.jpg[/IMG] 


[IMG]http://*********ru/9653731.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/9680354.jpg[/IMG]   
 А это ирисы 


[IMG]http://*********ru/9660898.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/9645538.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/9680357.jpg[/IMG]


А эти цветы не знаю как называются. А может это вовсе и не цветы  :Smile3:  .Но понравились 


[IMG]http://*********ru/9636322.jpg[/IMG]


А это, если я не ошибаюсь, черешня


[IMG]http://*********ru/9696741.jpg[/IMG]

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Джина (06.05.2016), Курица (21.05.2016), Мэри Эл (10.05.2016), Северяночка (07.05.2016), Танюша35 (06.05.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> ещё не встречала.


Видимо "крылья не обламывали" или особа возомнившаяся о себе фиг знает что! А какие её обязанности? Вы в "одной упряжке", делаете одно дело и один праздник. На землю спустить легко: От того как Я проведу ЭТОТ праздник, зависит Ваше дальнейшее процветание! (потому как обычно ругают не ведущих и музыкантов (они-то приходящие))), а администрацию кафе/ресторана - типо пожадничали на "лучших" и т.д....хотя конечно ругаться не хочется...)



> встречалась в штыки со словами " я работаю, а вы мне мешаете!"


Как будто вы пришли цветы им поливать....да от общего настроя зависит ВСЁ!!! в том числе и их репутация, как я и писала выше.




> первый раз летела на самолёте -


Пипец...наверно чтоб каждый запомнил её 1-ый полёт))))



> Что-то не так я делаю на юбилее. Чего- то не хватает...


Скорее всего личные "требования" повышаются, собственные оценки и своё мнение. Кажется, что "не додала...порцию смеха" или что-то подобное...на самом деле, если сделаны отличные фотки, то люди вспомнят только те моменты (и всплеск тех ощущений), которые они увидели  на фото! Остальные моменты, как правило забываются. 



> Снегу опять навалило,


Надо ближе к югу))))

----------


## Суперстар

А это уже будущие плоды

[IMG]http://*********ru/9638373.jpg[/IMG]


А это всем известная сирень 


[IMG]http://*********ru/9679332.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/9639396.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/9696743.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/9690599.jpg[/IMG]

Наташа, спасибо за добрые слова. До рукоделия руки не доходят совсем, внучка требует неусыпного внимания. Но прикупила себе наборы с алмазной вышивкой. Хочу попробовать,но  пока только облизываюсь. Это что-то среднее между мозаикой и пазлами. На картину надо выкладывать на клей специально обработанные штучки (что-то типа камней). Потом это картина сияет и блестит всеми своими гранями.

Всех читаю и люблю. Но писать получается редко, за что очень извиняюсь

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Джина (06.05.2016), Курица (21.05.2016), Северяночка (07.05.2016), Танюша35 (06.05.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Это что-то среднее между мозаикой и пазлами


Ой, как интересно, покажи, Танюш, обязательно, когда ручки твои золотые дойдут до такой работы.

----------

Суперстар (06.05.2016)

----------


## Суперстар

> Ой, как интересно, покажи, Танюш, обязательно,


Танюша, обязательно. А пока пример из инета 

[IMG]http://*********ru/9694712.jpg[/IMG] 

А это в процессе работа, надо постепенно отклеивать пленку, покрывающую картину и приклеивать стразы на клеевой слой [IMG]http://*********ru/9663992.jpg[/IMG].

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Джина (07.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> на тебе кусочек весны нашей сегодняшней


Какая красотища!!!!!!
Тань, а во что потом цветочки превратятся? Я имею ввиду плоды как выглядят? Или как у сирени - облетели и всё? 




> Высылаю фотки мартовского вечернего Питера


Архитектура Норильска, старой части точнее, очень похожа на Питер, т.к. питерские архитекторы делали. Я как-нибудь сфотаю и покажу)) 
Питер, конечно, потрясающе красив! Я там была маленькой, надеюсь ещё раз съездить, всё же сестрица теперь там живёт -чем не повод?)) Очень хочу в мае, на открытие фонтанов в Петергофе. В этом году 21 мая открывают. 





> А это всем известная сирень


За это отдельное спасибо, Танюш! :Tender:  Я дума, когда мы приедем, уже всё отцветёт. Хотя , в том году мы уезжали как раз 28 мая,( а нынче 28 приедем!) и сирень была в самом соку... Может и увижу :Aga: 




> наборы с алмазной вышивкой.


Ой, как интересно! Ждём с нетерпением!!!





> А у меня с марта месяца понеслась работа... по 2 юбилея с разницей в неделю заказывают.


Это здорово! Ты же. поди, соскучилась по работе?))) Так что давай твори! 





> на самом деле, если сделаны отличные фотки, то люди вспомнят только те моменты


Это точно. На прошлой свадьбе делала встречу 4 стихии, всё так романтично, красиво... У девочек слёзки блестят от умиления и тут дела доходит до каравая... Крёстная передаёт его жениху и что то там не сложилось, каравай летит вниз ( я мысленно радуюсь, что заставила убрать солонку и только чуть-чуть посыпать соли в центр)...То, что заснял фотограф, получилось шедеврально :Grin:   Такие позы, такие эмоции, летящий каравай в окружении рассыпавшейся соли - очень эффектно! Ржали потом все. А вся трогательность и нежность момента "пошла лесом" :Meeting: 




> ажется, что "не додала...порцию смеха"


Может быть... Мне постоянно хочется что-то делать, но я умом понимаю, да и чувствую, что людям надо посидеть-поговорить-поесть и я к ним не лезу. И вот когда такие моменты затягиваются, я начинаю нервничать. Хотя с чего бы? Все довольны. Кроме меня :Meeting:  Не умею я сидеть в сторонке...





> Надо ближе к югу))))


Ой. не знаю... Когда начинаю анализировать, взвешивать за и против - сомнения сильно грызут!  

Сегодня у Варёнка день рождения. Три годика уже!

----------

Курица (21.05.2016), Суперстар (07.05.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Или как у сирени - облетели и всё?


да, отцветет и все, это декоративный кустарник.




> Сегодня у Варёнка день рождения. Три годика уже!


Взрослая уже))))Поздравляю!!!

----------

Северяночка (07.05.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Высылаю фотки мартовского вечернего Питера


Красиво!



> А сейчас порадую вас весенними фотками.


Тюльпаны моя мечта! Первый год у меня нормально взошли, хочу развести их, чтоб красиво было в садике. А сирень вообще обожаю. Кстати белую первый раз на фото вижу. У нас в основном сиреневая растет.



> Видимо "крылья не обламывали" или особа возомнившаяся о себе фиг знает что!


 :Grin: 



> Скорее всего личные "требования" повышаются, собственные оценки и своё мнение.


 :Yes4: 



> прикупила себе наборы с алмазной вышивкой.


Какая красота! Надо же, чего только не придумают!



> Мне постоянно хочется что-то делать, но я умом понимаю, да и чувствую, что людям надо посидеть-поговорить-поесть и я к ним не лезу. И вот когда такие моменты затягиваются, я начинаю нервничать. Хотя с чего бы? Все довольны. Кроме меня Не умею я сидеть в сторонке...


Юля, так гости и приходят, чтоб пообщаться, новости узнать или рассказать. Я иногда специально даю несколько минуток чтоб поговорили, а потом мне не мешали и слушали только меня, а не друг друга. По-моему ты придираешься к себе.

----------

Суперстар (10.05.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Дорогие мои флудористанцы! Поздравляю вас с днем Великой Победы! Желаю чистого неба над головой, здоровья и счастья. Пусть наши дети никогда не узнают, что такое война. Пусть у вас будет больше поводов для радости, чем для грусти. С праздником!!!

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Джина (09.05.2016), Мэри Эл (10.05.2016), Северяночка (10.05.2016)

----------


## Джина

*С Днем Победы!!! Всем мирного неба над головой!!!*

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.05.2016), Мэри Эл (10.05.2016), Северяночка (10.05.2016), Суперстар (10.05.2016)

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

С Днем Победы всех поздравляю!!! Мирного неба всем желаю!!! Будьте счастливы и  здоровыми!!!

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.05.2016), Мэри Эл (14.05.2016), Северяночка (10.05.2016), Суперстар (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Всем привет! Все молчат, как партизаны))) Видимо, сильно заняты на весенне-полевых работах, бабушкиных вахтах, рукоделием, только к Тане Джине остался вопрос - а ты чем занимаешься, красавица? :Grin: 
Я вот по большей части фигнёй страдаю)))  Работы нет, вдохновения нет, половина детей в отпуске... скучно ...Даже студенты редко заходят. Одна радость - читаю вволю :Aga:  
И вот решила я провести эксперимент!  Заметила. как только пожалуюсь вам на плохую погоду , она -раз-и исправляется. Попробую ещё раз :Yes4: 
Опять достали холода!!! Вроде солнечно и ясно. так хочется на улочку. а выходишь, там дубак с ветром ледяным. -11, но из-за высокой влажности воздух аж обжигает лицо морозом! И ноги замерзают. Хотя хожу в зимних ботинках, пуховике, варежках, ещё на шапку капюшон надеваю!!! Сколько можно уже. Хочу тепла!!! 
Поделитесь, кто может. Кто может-поделитесь!!!!!!

Жду....

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Мэри Эл (14.05.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем приветик! 



> Все молчат, как партизаны))) Видимо, сильно заняты на весенне-полевых работах, бабушкиных вахтах, рукоделием,


Ну как то так Юля, сейчас время такое -проспишь, потом останешься с носом! 
А мы еще попутно в разных мероприятиях участвуем! Мой муж уже 2-ой год организует автопробег посвященный 9 мая "Мы помним ваш подвиг" В прошлом году он и 27 машин ! Ездили по району, помогали бабушкам и дедушкам и возлагали к памятникам погибшим воинам цветы и венки. В этом году мы ездили в другой район, накатали больше 1000 км за день! Садили деревья, возлагали венки и ходили к ветеранам другого района (с подарками). Даже маленький был с нами -вот! Мы довольные и уставшие! Нас там накормили конечно и встретили как полагается. Все прошло на ура! Даже были оба главы (наш и соседнего района) и депутат Законодательного собрания края даже! Вот! Сидела я с ним за столом напротив. В общем как было - вот фото! Был сильный ветер, боялась что мои детки простынут, т т т ничего!
[img]http://*********ru/9725974m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9729046m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9716758m.jpg[/img] Это мы на полотне писали пожелания и поздравления соседнему району (а они потом нам такое же) и они его 9 мая должны нести на параде.
[img]http://*********ru/9712662m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9758761m.jpg[/img] вот такие наклейки клеили на машины. Мой Олежка макет делал.
[img]http://*********ru/9741353m.jpg[/img]

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Джина (14.05.2016), Мэри Эл (14.05.2016), Ольгия (20.05.2016), Северяночка (14.05.2016), Славина (14.05.2016)

----------


## Джина

> только к Тане Джине остался вопрос - а ты чем занимаешься, красавица?


Ответ очень похож на вот этот :Taunt: 




> по большей части фигнёй страдаю)

----------


## Джина

> Поделитесь, кто может. Кто может-поделитесь!!


У нас тепло, но не так как обычно в мае, когда начинает солнце печь так, что трава выгорает и желтеет. Сейчас у нас дожди, очень частые и сильные, много проблем они доставили в сельском хозяйстве, потому что сильно много влаги, гнить все начинает, а не расти...




> Ездили по району, помогали бабушкам и дедушкам и возлагали к памятникам погибшим воинам цветы и венки.


Молодцы!!!




> Хочу тепла!


Я тебе маки принесла декоративные и ирисы( петушки в простонародье  :Grin: ) Может хоть так чуть теплее станет))

[img]http://*********ru/9758753.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/9741345.jpg[/img]

----------

sa-sha76 (14.05.2016), Барановская Наталья (14.05.2016), Мэри Эл (14.05.2016), Ольгия (20.05.2016), Северяночка (14.05.2016), Славина (14.05.2016), Суперстар (15.05.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Видимо, сильно заняты на весенне-полевых работах, бабушкиных вахтах, рукоделием


и полевые работы с этого года появились... и школа всё свободное время "съедает"....))) готовлю последний звонок "алый парус мечты".... пока песни, да танцы учим усердно))) иногда забегаю читаю, но написать сил нет))))

----------

Барановская Наталья (20.05.2016), Северяночка (16.05.2016)

----------


## Славина

> А мы еще попутно в разных мероприятиях участвуем!


Наташенька, ну какие же вы умнички! просто восхищаюсь вами!!!! :Ok:  Карапузик ваш такой забавный  :Tender:  И спасибо тебе за добрые слова)))




> Жду....


У нас дожди, но тепло)))

----------

Барановская Наталья (14.05.2016), Северяночка (16.05.2016)

----------


## Джина

*Сегодня у нашей замечательной мамочки, хозяюшки, творческого человечка с золотыми руками и большим любящим сердцем праздник!!!

Сашуля!!!
*

----------

sa-sha76 (21.05.2016), Барановская Наталья (20.05.2016), Мэри Эл (20.05.2016), Суперстар (21.05.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

> Сашуля!!!


спасибо Танечка!думала совсем уж меня выселили из  флудилки..!

----------


## Суперстар

Сашулька, хоть и с опозданием,многорукая наша богиня, с днем рождения!!!

----------

sa-sha76 (21.05.2016), Мэри Эл (23.05.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Ну что ты Сашенька! Ты ж такая рукодельница и мамочка на 5+! Мы искренне тебя уважаем и любим, пусть у тебя все будет замечательно, родные тебя радуют, а детки помогают! Пусть муж носит на руках и восхищается твоими талантами! Поздравляем!!!!

----------

sa-sha76 (21.05.2016), Мэри Эл (23.05.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Сегодня у нашей замечательной мамочки, хозяюшки, творческого человечка с золотыми руками и большим любящим сердцем праздник!!!
> 
> Сашуля!!!


Прости, Сашуль, опаздунью, с ДНЮХОЙ тебя! Всех благ твоем дому!

Всем ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА, мои дорогие! Чё новенького?

----------

sa-sha76 (22.05.2016), Мэри Эл (23.05.2016)

----------


## Джина

> думала совсем уж меня выселили из флудилки..!


 :Nono:  плохие у тебя мысли. Гони их по-дальше да заглядывай сюда чаще. 

Сейчас здесь, увы, не такая бурная жизнь как раньше, но  все же она( жизнь) здесь есть!!!




> Чё новенького?


Покажу вам свою Настю,апрель этого года, давно не показывала))) Она сейчас сдает сессию и через 2 недели уже закончит первый курс. Время летит...



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

sa-sha76 (22.05.2016), Барановская Наталья (22.05.2016), Мэри Эл (23.05.2016), Ольгия (22.05.2016), Северяночка (24.05.2016), Славина (22.05.2016), Суперстар (22.05.2016), Танюша35 (22.05.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Покажу вам свою Настю


Красотка!!!!

----------

Джина (22.05.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Покажу вам свою Настю


Танюш, улыбка у  дони - твоя. Хорошая девушка!
А Иван-царевич мои снова болеет... Походили в сад 5 дней... кашель-сопли-температура... капец... шо цэ такэ?..
Вот уже и заканчивается учебный год, какая-то неделька осталась...

----------

Джина (23.05.2016)

----------


## Джина

> А Иван-царевич мои снова болеет..


Вот это совсем плохо((( Выздоравливайте!!!

----------


## Гумочка

> Выздоравливайте!!!


Ага, спасибки. Лежит, посапывает своим заложенным носиком... Пытаемся обходиться без антибиотиков...
Всем ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА! Пошла дописывать некоторые моменты в сценарии к завтрашнему Дню славянской письменности и культуры.

----------


## Мэри Эл

Провела последний звонок... немного не хватило времени на отработку деталей) но всем понравился праздник)
наша школа в ролике с красными шариками... назывался праздник "Алый парус мечты"
жаль о конца съемочная группа не была в конце самое интересное)))




 немного фоток ...
оформление в стиле алых парусов)



строились в конце по контуру корабля 



кораблик сама делала) улетел красиво)

----------

Барановская Наталья (29.05.2016), Джина (29.05.2016), Еленка1976 (16.06.2016), Курица (29.05.2016), Славина (29.05.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Провела последний звонок.


Как красиво!!!! Молодец!
А наши дети закончили школу. Старший с 4 и 5, младший по общим знаниям на твердую 4. А еще я провела квест на выпуск моего ребенка из 4 класса. Получилось просто супер! Они такие довольные, до сих пор эмоции свои рассказывают родителям и друзьям. А в целом готовимся к посадкам, у нас погода очень переменчивая, то дождь то солнце. А у вас какие новости?

----------

Мэри Эл (02.06.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> А у вас какие новости?


У меня маленькая передышка, пока основные экзамены сдают, детей не трогаю, а потом выпускные  в 9 , потом в 11, и еще парад выпускников.а с 1 июля в отпуск))) погода стояла хорошая всю неделю, но уже ждем немного дождя)))

----------


## Джина

> погода стояла хорошая всю неделю, но уже ждем немного дождя)


у нас весь май шли дожди почти каждый день, при чем несколько раз сильные ливни и прохладно было. А сегодня утром вообще холодина, кофты понатягивали.

Что-то наша Юляша пропала. Уже в отпуск отбыла?

----------

Мэри Эл (03.06.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

[img]http://*********ru/10139041m.jpg[/img]
Всем привет!! Спасибо вам огромное за такое чудесное поздравление! Прямо так неожиданно!!!! Я вас всех люблю и крепко обнимаю! Спасибо вам за то, что вы есть!!!!

Сейчас у меня такой загруз, что иной раз некогда почитать зайти. И огород, и детки и стирка и каждый день ( по нескольку раз) готовка. Уже заговариваюсь иной раз, имена детей перепутываю или место-вместо холодильника могу сказать телевизор. Но это нормально... кому сейчас легко?! К тому же пишу сценарий к юбилею и гонкам внедорожников (совершенно бесплатно), поскольку мой супруг один из организаторов мероприятия. Ну как ему не помочь?! Так что жизнь бьет ключом и все по тому же месту. Но независимо от этого всех помню и переодически вспоминаю. Завтра (то есть уже сегодня) планирую постряпать огромную пиццу или даже 2 и пригласить на чай бабушек и друзей. От шумных вечеринок мы уже отвыкли, зато теплые посиделки очень даже будут в тему.  И вы дорогие мои угощайтесь! 
[img]http://*********ru/10138016m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10125728m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10132896m.jpg[/img]
А так же моя стряпня капустный пирог и булочки
[img]http://*********ru/10115488m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10102176m.jpg[/img]
а так же напитки по душе
[img]http://*********ru/10100128m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10150307m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10139042m.jpg[/img]

Видела Курочка твою Стасю красавицу в одноклассниках. Она совсем уже большая. Вы из садика уже выпустились или просто на каникулы с шарами уходите?

----------

Джина (13.06.2016), Мэри Эл (14.06.2016)

----------


## Джина

*С Днем Рождения, 
солнечная девочка!!!

Будь такой же доброй, ласковой, заботливой, любящей и любимой!!!*

----------

Барановская Наталья (15.06.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Наташенька, с днем рождения! Будь самой счастливой, самой красивой, самой любимой!!!

[img]http://*********ru/10133708.jpg[/img]



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (15.06.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Наташенька! 
Поздравляю с днем рождения! 
Жизненных сил и позитивной энергии!!!*

----------

Барановская Наталья (15.06.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Привет, мои дорогие!
Я тут прям провалилась в отпуск с головой)))) До компьютера почти не добираюсь. Уже почти три недели в Омске загораю ( по мере возможности). А в пятницу в Крым :Yahoo:  
Съездила в деревню, на дачу. Посмотрела как растёт картофель и видела  колорадских жуков!!!  :Blink:  Полоть мне , конечно, не доверили ... :Taunt:  А ещё привязывала верёвочки, по которым будут расти огурцы и узнала, что они "видят" эту верёвочку и тянут усики к ней сам, их не надо   направлять! 

Натуся, с опозданием, конечно, но от всей души поздравляю с днём рождения. Путь всё будет как хочешь ты и всё всегда получается  :flower:  :Vishenka 19:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34: 

Всех обнимаю.

----------

sa-sha76 (15.06.2016), Барановская Наталья (15.06.2016), Курица (15.06.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Спасибо мои дорогие! Очень вас люблю и крепко обнимаю. 
Юлька, рассказывай давай как тебе отдыхается.. Совсем раздразнила и убежала....

----------


## sa-sha76

*Наташенька солнышко от всей души с днём варенья!*всего хорошего тебе и побольше.!

----------

Барановская Наталья (16.06.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем привет! Дорогие мои совсем затихли. Новички не пишут, старички работают и тоже не пишут. Отчитываюсь по своему мероприятию. Помните я говорила, что мне надо провести гонки на внедорожниках. Я это сделала!!!! Спасибо вам, вы мне очень помогли. Многое пришлось придумывать самой, поскольку все было по нашей территории. Отзывы клевые!!! 2 дня под палящим солнцем, с 9.00-18.00 но девочки, это такие эмоции!!!!  Участники были грязные, мокрые, но такие довольные. Машины на ходу ломались, были спорные вопросы, но было так здорово! А еще я работала корреспондентом на поляне(где все проходило) и после финиша машины подлетала к экипажу и задавала вопросы. Так здорово!!!! Для меня это новый формат, я ни разу на таком мероприятии не была -это раз, а во-вторых-комментарии онлайн еще ни разу не проводила. Даже не знаю как я выкрутилась! у меня рот просто не закрывался. Микрофон клала на место самое большое на 20 минут. Представляете!!! И все время на ногах! В первый день мозоли на пятках натерла, что ходить не могла, за второй день слава богу ничего не натерла. Теперь я знаю, что и это я тоже могу. В первый день нас подвела культура и не было часового концерта в перерыве между заездами, но мы выкрутились. правда я не отдохнула совсем. А во второй день вообще культуры не должно было быть и я взяла конкурсы. Девочки, им понравилось!!! Были из разных городов Красноярского края и нам сказали, что мы лучше все провели данное мероприятие! И организация (мой муж и группа инициаторов этих гонок) и проведения (Я) и даже зрители, они так болели за все экипажи. Не разделяя свои или чужие. Честно сказать я даже не устала, у меня такая энергия ощшущалась -кажется горы бы свернула. Я чувствовала себя частью чего то большого, грандиозного! Было так приятно когда в конце и свои (организаторы) и чужие (участники) говорили -КАК она это делает? Где вы ее взяли? 2 дня подряд и все так здорово, как она это терпит? Самый большой минус этого мероприятия -я сгорела. Причем лицо и руки. Лицо вообще горит и красное как у рака. Ну это ничего, пару дней дома посижу -может облезет и пройдет. Вы бы меня сейчас видели :))))
это я беру интервью в первый день. Потом мне сказали-очки сними иначе загорит лицо а очки останутся.
[img]http://*********ru/10243755m.jpg[/img] 
это я на старте машины отпускала. называла номер экипажа и фамилии пилота и штурмана.
[img]http://*********ru/10239659m.jpg[/img]
это уже 2-ой день, лицо видно что красное. Видите какие грязные машины?
[img]http://*********ru/10285738m.jpg[/img]
если хотите можете посмотреть фото на сайте газеты (редактор мой муж)  там же и видео будет сегодня.
http://новаяжизнь-казачинское.рф/201...gry-leto-2016/

И еще, девочки, где можно отписать по этой теме? Проведенные мероприятия, отчет, а сама идея, ход сценария? У нас такой темы нет, может где то в закромах?

----------

nezabudka-8s (05.07.2016), Валентина Сысуева (17.08.2016), Джина (03.07.2016), Курица (03.07.2016), Мэри Эл (03.07.2016), Ольгия (27.06.2016), Северяночка (27.06.2016), Танюша35 (04.07.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Наташенька, ты молодчина! Самое главное, что всё получилось и ты сама получила массу драйва, энергии, ой, да чего ты только не получила!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------

sa-sha76 (29.07.2016), Барановская Наталья (27.06.2016)

----------


## Джина

> надо провести гонки на внедорожниках. Я это сделала!!!!


Умничка!!!




> Самый большой минус этого мероприятия -я сгорела. Причем лицо и руки. Лицо вообще горит и красное как у рака.


На следующий раз учтешь все недочеты и наденешь кепарик с козырьком, рукам сильно не поможешь, а вот лицо сбережешь.

----------

sa-sha76 (29.07.2016), Барановская Наталья (03.07.2016), Валентина Сысуева (17.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Все работают и работают... как ваши дела, девоньки? Кто чем занимается кроме работы???? 
Мы по дому, да по огороду. Работы полно в деревне! А еще мой старший на турслет уехал, первый раз! Довольный как слон! А среднего собака сильно покусала -ухо зашивали-12 швов. Ладно хоть ухо собрали, там вообще кошмар был.. Мелкий лазит по дому и ограде, ходит по грядкам и ягоду ворует с куста... короче у меня полный аншлаг!!! Поседею пока их выращу.... 
Хотела спросить у вас... бывает такое у вас, садишься писать -а не можешь? Может это люди такие тяжелые, которые нам праздники заказывают? а?

----------

sa-sha76 (29.07.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

mar16 (20.07.2016), nezabudka-8s (05.07.2016), sa-sha76 (29.07.2016), Барановская Наталья (05.07.2016), Валентина Сысуева (17.08.2016), Джина (06.07.2016), Курица (07.07.2016), Смоляниова2 (10.07.2016), Танюша35 (07.07.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Ольгия (05.07.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем доброго дня. )))
Не ходила некоторое время - болела. )) Сегодня у меня день рождения, а я всё гриппую. Но это не страшно. ))

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Сегодня у меня день рождения,


_Тигра полосатая, как так! Ну тогда принимай поздравления!!!!
С днем рождения тебя!!!! Пусть вдохновение не покидает, удача и радость будут  рядом. Любви, счастья и здоровья!_

----------

Тигра Полосатая (08.07.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

*Тигра Полосатая*, Тигруша! С Днем рождения!!! Не болеть! Не грипповать! Наверно сплит-система виновата? 
Желаю: Здоровья много-много! Настроения яркого и раскрашенного во все цвета радуги, людей позитивно настроенных рядом, чтоб всё получалось и удавалось! :br:  :Vishenka 34:  :Laie 16:  :Laie 35:  :Laie 48:

----------

Тигра Полосатая (08.07.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

*Барановская Наталья*, спасибо! )))))

----------

Валентина Сысуева (17.08.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

*Танюша35*, спасибо! )))) Нет, сплит-система не виновата, мы ставим + 25, чтобы не было большой разницы с уличной температурой. Это именно вирус, крайне вредный.

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем привет. )))

----------

Валентина Сысуева (17.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем привет!!! Ой девочки, у меня полный швах... 



> А еще мой старший на турслет уехал


на второй день позвонили вечером, шел с речки, ноги мыл перед сном, зацепился за ветку и упал плечом. (а ведь у нас обе ключицы сломаны). Забрали его на следующий день и в больницу -ушиб ключицы! Руке покой и подвязать! 



> среднего собака сильно покусала -ухо зашивали-12 швов.


Ухо заживает слава Богу... 
а мелкий вчера разболелся. Думали на зубы, температура и не ест ничего. Сегодня утром высыпали ноги и руки и во рту-позвонила врачу -стрептодермия. У нас поветрие идет.. Короче -половина детей в бинтах, половина в зеленке... с ума сойти!!! 




> бывает такое у вас, садишься писать -а не можешь? Может это люди такие тяжелые, которые нам праздники заказывают? а?


Отвела банкет и хочу сказать, как в воду глядела! Очень тяжелые гости... Не провела и половины из того что хотела (диджей новый, подвел немного) Но гостей еле расшевелила. И опять-я замолчала -они разбежались и зал пустой. Тяжело!!! 


Вы где тут все, как сказала бы Маша из мультика. Скажите хоть чего у вас хорошего!!! А то я чего-то паниковать начинаю...

----------

sa-sha76 (29.07.2016), Валентина Сысуева (17.08.2016), Мэри Эл (11.07.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Скажите хоть чего у вас хорошего!!! А то я чего-то паниковать начинаю...


Натулька  молодец!!! Пришла сама себе поотвечала :Taunt:  :Ok: 




> -ушиб ключицы!


 :Tu: 




> а мелкий вчера разболелся.


 :Tu: 




> Ухо заживает слава Богу...


Хорошая новость!!! Равнение на среднего брата!!! Всем выздоравливать!!! Срочно!!!

Жизнь идет своим чередом, собираемся семейством на море, на следующей недели отъезжаем. Ну, это если вкратце)))

----------

sa-sha76 (29.07.2016), Мэри Эл (11.07.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Всем привет) Решила темку поднять)) 

Лето у нас забыло,что оно лето.... дождь... но искупнуться один раз успела))) на моря в этом году пока не получается...будем путешествовать по Ленобласти))

----------

sa-sha76 (29.07.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

> А то я чего-то паниковать начинаю...


Натусечка , сколько у тебя приключений!
Сейчас лето-работы  пруд пруди,времени вообще ноль.
Заготовки , 2 работы, стройка,дети все дома  и, конечно ,моё новое  приобретение  на  "седую голову"- учёба в автошколе.В августе экзамен.
Всем  шлю огромный привет!

----------

Барановская Наталья (29.07.2016), Курица (10.08.2016), Мэри Эл (29.07.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> моё новое приобретение на "седую голову"- учёба в автошколе


Привет Сашуль! Это же классно!!! Будешь мобильной, куда захотела - туда и поехала! Главное не теряйся, инспектор на вождении может специально запутывать, просить остановить и в это же время спросить: "В зоне какого знака мы находимся?", а потом еще и сказать: "Вы не сдали, здесь остановка запрещена, почему остановились?". И плевать он хотел, что это он сам сказал остановиться...
Так что внимательно, и на все "левые" вопросы говорить: "Ищу место для разворота или для остановки". А еще он сидит позади "курсанта по вождению" и неприятно из-за затылка зырит, как переключаешь скорость, потом в свой протокольчик минус 1-2 балла ставит с формулировкой "Неуверенное пользование рычагами"...Но всё можно сдать! Главное верить в себя, в свои глаза, руки и ноги)))) ну и знания конечно!!! Я 6 лет назад сама сдавала на права, не стала проплачивать никому. Потому как дорога "денег не возьмет" и "ошибок не прощает", а мне надо с ребенком ездить. На фига тогда училась? Дерзай! В онлайне отрабатывай теорию, выкатывай все часы практики (если есть возможность возьми дополнительные). Удачи!!!

----------

Alenajazz (10.08.2016), sa-sha76 (29.07.2016), Барановская Наталья (29.07.2016), Мэри Эл (29.07.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

Всем приветищщще! Давно не виделись свами в этой темке!!! 





> моё новое приобретение на "седую голову"- учёба в автошколе


Все будет хоккейно, Сашуль! Говорю из собственног опыта. Села за рль в автошколе, не зная, как включается зажигание... учитывая, что в семье машина есть... но на все мои просьбы меня научить водить машину, муж отвечал: "Лена, надо ломать чужую машину, а не свою!". Сдала и теорию и практику с первого раза!!! Удачи тебе!

----------

sa-sha76 (30.07.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> моё новое приобретение на "седую голову"- учёба в автошколе


Да ты вообще метеор!!! Молодец! Все будет хорошо, главное достичь желаемой цели и все получится! Удачи тебе!

----------

sa-sha76 (30.07.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Всем привет! Работают наши форумчане, все в делах и заботе. Хоть отпишитесь как у вас дела? 
У нас холодает, август наступил. Ночами туманы стоят, а днем то жарко, то ветер, то прохладно. Сегодня ливень прямо был утром, цветочки мои поливает и огород тоже. А еще со 2 сентября я выхожу на работу. С будущего понедельника мы идем в садик. Вот. К школе готовы -оделись, обулись, учебники купили. Сама только успеваю стирать, убирать и готовить. А между делом (чаще всего по ночам) пишу сценарии на юбилеи. В последнее время каждые 2-3 недели у меня мероприятие. С одной стороны радостно, у меня столько идей, столько мыслей, хочется все сделать. А с другой стороны уже напрягает, времени мало для подготовки. Ну что это 2 недели? Ведь для каждого пишешь  индивидуально. Но опять же, тут оказалось, что мне еще учиться надо в кое чём-это тоже интересно! Люблю узнавать новое и повышать свой уровень, хорошо еще, что учителя есть (спасибо Вам). Вот как то так! А что у вас?

----------

sa-sha76 (10.08.2016), Джина (08.08.2016)

----------


## Джина

Привет, Натулька!!!!!!

У нас жара и духота, на выходных +38, а в воскресенье +40  :Vah: , изматывает очень. Сегодня +34, прям прохлада)))

Были семейством на море, в прошлый понедельник приехали и сразу в домашние дела окунулась с головой)))
Муж в отпуске, дочь уехала в лагерь  на 4 смену работать. Работала там 1 и 2 смену, потом съездила на море с нами, так сказать в отпуске побывала и вот опять там до 20 августа. А потом маленький отдых и в универ на 2 курс.
Вот так и живем)))

----------

sa-sha76 (10.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (09.08.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> У нас жара и духота


А у нас дожди... практически каждый день))) уже скоро школа... начинают мысли забегать о линейке и уроках...) даю себе еще время на эти темы не думать) дни отпуска так быстро пробегают...не могу сказать,что уже восстановилась и соскучилась))) еще две недельки отпуска)) вот такие и у нас дела...

----------

sa-sha76 (10.08.2016)

----------


## Джина

> даю себе еще время на эти темы не думать) дни отпуска так быстро пробегают...не могу сказать,что уже восстановилась и соскучилась)


даю установку, Элечка, отдыхать, отдыхать, отдыхать!!!




> А у нас дожди


Прочитала в нете, что в пятницу у нас существенное понижение температуры, обрадовалась. Дочитала до конца... понижение на большей части, кроме юга. У нас по-прежнему обещают за 30... Не хочется, конечно же, осени, а хочется теплый деньков да по-больше, но жара и духота достала очень.

----------

sa-sha76 (10.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.08.2016), Мэри Эл (11.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Прочитала в нете, что в пятницу у нас существенное понижение температуры, обрадовалась. Дочитала до конца... понижение на большей части, кроме юга. У нас по-прежнему обещают за 30... Не хочется, конечно же, осени, а хочется теплый деньков да по-больше, но жара и духота достала очень.


Жара изматывает. У нас весь июль и июнь стояло за 40. Было очень тяжело рабтать в огороде или даже в тени что-то делать. Но опять же, белье быстро сохло и дети купались. А сейчас похолодало -палас уже 3 дня висит и сырой. А еще ведь огород убирать, хоть бы не загнило все. У нас вечно крайности -то жара невыносимая, то заливает и холодно. 
А еще у меня прямо напасть какая то, реально начинаю верить, что кто-то меня сглазил. Может даже сама?! Про детей я уже говорила ранее, на днях старшего еще укусила кошка соседская. Кошка!!!! Он скорее всего напугал ее, когда двери резко открыл и она кинулась и вцепилась ему в руку. 5 дырочек осталось. Теперь все вопалилось .. а сегодня вырубился компьютер, мой... И не включается. Хорошо еще что у супруга есть, но он переодически занят. А через неделю юбилей, а у меня не у шубы рукав, только наметки. А там все и музыка и материалы все... Надеюсь, что смогут что-то сделать, завтра понесу.... Прямо плакать хочется... 

Так, девчонки отписались, а остальные чего? Новички, вы где? Рассказывайте, как у вас дела?

----------

sa-sha76 (10.08.2016), Мэри Эл (11.08.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> а остальные чего?


Шестого и седьмого августа отметила внукам 5 и 6 лет. Делала День Нептуна, напрыгалась с малышами, уже тяжело мне это даётся. У нас тоже жара, но лучше пусть она, чем холод. Лето пролетело незаметно. Надеюсь на тёплый сентябрь, чтоб как-то продлилось ощущение лета. А то ждёшь его практически целый год, а оно фьюить ... и масленица))))

----------

sa-sha76 (10.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.08.2016), Мэри Эл (11.08.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

Я хоть и старушка-флудористаночка, не новичок, но давненько не была. Рада теме поднятой. У нас жара за 40.... Нереально даже дышать. На улицу выходим в случае крайней необходимости. Обещают некоторое похолодание только через неделю. Ну как похолодание, плюс 36 будет.... Смотрю олимпийские игры, радуюсь, переживаю, ору как потерпевшая в случае несправедливого судейства.... Скоро на работу. Неохота и охота - вот такие противоречивые чувства....

----------

sa-sha76 (10.08.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Новички, вы где? Рассказывайте, как у вас дела?


Что-то новички не спешат к нам. Встречали их с пирогами и караваем, а их все нет и нет.




> 5 дырочек осталось. Теперь все вопалилось .


После кошек такое бывает. Меня мой родной кот по руке своими задними когтищами "прошелся" по внутренней стороне руки чуть ниже ладони  и почти до сгиба локтя. Несколько дней руку на эту сторону положить нельзя было и во сне просыпалась, когда цепляла. Все, кто встречал спрашивали - ты что в малину падала?  :Taunt:  Сейчас зажило, но след ещё виден.

----------

sa-sha76 (10.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Шестого и седьмого августа отметила внукам 5 и 6 лет.


Счастливая! Со внуками поскакать это счастье! У меня на последнем юбилее внуки спели бабушке песню белые розы, один пел (лет 5-6) две на подтанцовке (3 г и 5 л), а старший (14 л) вынес огромный букет белых роз. шт 55 думаю было. Красота когда внуки есть!!!




> Лето пролетело незаметно


Это точно. Видела как то фразу - август как вечер воскресенья. Так оно и есть. Не заметим как покров наступит, а там ноябрьские праздники и новый год. О как! 



> Я хоть и старушка-флудористаночка, не новичок, но давненько не была.


Алена, очень радостно тебя читать!! На днях вспоминала, такую ярую болельшицу еще поискать надо!!! 



> Что-то новички не спешат к нам. Встречали их с пирогами и караваем, а их все нет и нет.


Стесняются поди. Я с самого начала читала только, а потом осмелилась написать. Страшно было почему -то. Я и сейчас боюсь, вдруг кто-нибудь тапком кинет.:)



> После кошек такое бывает.


Да я где-то слышала, давно уже, что после кошки долго заживает и болит больше. От собаки не так болит. Будем прикладывать мазь и листья (огород рядом, травы всякой полно :))

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016), sa-sha76 (10.08.2016), Ольгия (11.08.2016)

----------


## Джина

> что после кошки долго заживает и болит больше.


Лечитесь! Всё будет хорошо!!!




> Я и сейчас боюсь, вдруг кто-нибудь тапком кинет.:)


тапком - нее :Nono: , сейчас сезон помидор, так что можем тебя помидорами закидать от всего сердца  :Taunt: 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



А вот и мой кот 
[img]http://*********ru/10913199.jpg[/img]

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016), sa-sha76 (10.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.08.2016), Еленка1976 (11.08.2016), Курица (10.08.2016), Мэри Эл (21.08.2016), Ольгия (11.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> сейчас сезон помидор, так что можем тебя помидорами закидать от всего сердца


:) Желательно в корзинку, я их посолю потом :)




> А вот и мой кот


Барин!!! И дочка- красота!

----------

sa-sha76 (10.08.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Барин!


ПрЫнц!!! Вот все приколы, которые в нете есть про котов, что они считают себя царями, а хозяев прислугой - это всё про него :Taunt: 




> И дочка- красота!


спасибо!

----------

sa-sha76 (10.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (10.08.2016), Мэри Эл (11.08.2016)

----------


## Джина

О, Сашуня спасибствует))) Привеет!

Как дела? Как учеба в автошколе?

----------

sa-sha76 (11.08.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

> Как дела? Как учеба в автошколе?


Ну что скажу,чем дальше в лес,тем у меня точно  точно меньше дров.Чем больше стараешься, тем больше работы прибывает.КАК ТО СЛОЖНО У МЕНЯ РАЗВОРОТЫ  в удобном для меня месте-  сразу испуг  и пока соображаю , что и как,  обязательно накосячу...
Пора заготовок.Идут помидорки.....
С 10 августа ушла в отпуск на основной работе.
На этих неделях  свадьбы.
Своё писать абсолютно не успеваю  с этой автошколой,  пишу  коротенькие записульки  в свою тетрадку..
Потом  зимой расшифровать  останется.
Всем большой привет  девчата...

----------

Барановская Наталья (11.08.2016), Курица (11.08.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> На этих неделях свадьбы.
> Своё писать абсолютно не успеваю с этой автошколой, пишу коротенькие записульки в свою тетрадку..
> Потом зимой расшифровать останется.
> Всем большой привет девчата...


Это хорошо,что свадьбы, меня в этом году как то щадит эта работа)) ровненько и спокойненько сижу в отпуске)))
Доче днюху справили , фтосессию подарили, теперь только успевает ходить на съемки, фотографу понравилась и он ее бесплатно для своего портфолио фотографирует))))фотошопить ее почти не надо)))



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016), sa-sha76 (11.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (12.08.2016), Джина (11.08.2016), Еленка1976 (12.08.2016), Курица (11.08.2016), Ольгия (11.08.2016), Танюша35 (11.08.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

> только успевает ходить на съемки,


Очень фотогеничная  девушка..второе фото вообще бесподобно!!!! :Tender:

----------

Мэри Эл (11.08.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> фотографирует))))фотошопить ее почти не надо)))


Красотуля!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Мэри Эл (11.08.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*sa-sha76*, 
*Танюша35*, спасибо девочки) самой не верится, что такая получилась) она еще в этом году решила немного подхудеть)) за 3 месяца 7 кг сбросила) молодец, не то что мама, взять себя в руки не может))) :Grin:

----------

sa-sha76 (15.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> фтосессию подарили, теперь только успевает ходить на съемки,


Какая красота! Ее можнопрямо на обложку журнала!! Родители хорошо постарались :) 



> она еще в этом году решила немного подхудеть


А можно и мне рецептик???? Надо срочно пару тройку кг скидывать, пока на работу не вышла.

----------

sa-sha76 (15.08.2016), Мэри Эл (14.08.2016)

----------


## Еленка1976

> фотошопить ее почти не надо))


Красотка!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Мэри Эл (14.08.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> учебники купили.


Вот об этом поподробней, пожалуйста! Чего это вы покупаете учебники? А нам ТАК выдають...
Сколько новостей в нашем домике!!! ВСЕХЮ девчонки приветствую!!! Но особенно приветствую 
*Alenajazz*!!! Уже и не чаяла увидеть тебя, Алена, на форуме!!! Про танцы ТАК никто не пишет и не рассказывает, как ты!

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016), sa-sha76 (15.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (15.08.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> решила немного подхудеть)) за 3 месяца 7 кг сбросила)


Сила воли у дочи или диета?



> Надо срочно пару тройку кг скидывать,


и мне 4 кг надо скинуть...

----------

sa-sha76 (15.08.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> А можно и мне рецептик????





> Сила воли у дочи или диета?


Сила воли, думаю))) Четкой рецептуры у нее не было, просто отказалась от булок и сладкого, после 18.00 не ела, обильное питье ( до 3 литров в день) , частое и мелкое питание, с собой на работу носила маленькие порции. Вес месяц держится, хотя уже перестала жестко следить за едой..




> А нам ТАК выдають...


 И у нас так выдают, только рабочие тетради покупают родители, они ведь одноразовые..

----------

sa-sha76 (15.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (15.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> И у нас так выдают, только рабочие тетради покупают родители, они ведь одноразовые..


Ну я это и имела ввиду. Тетради и некоторые учебники (проверочные работы например) мы покупаем сами для начальной школы. По 2000-2500 руб. получается каждый год. Систему школа выбрала "Школа 2100" и по ней учимся. Задолбали если честно - они выбрали, а родители должны покупать. Чем было плохо тетради в косую линейку, по которой дети себе руку набивали в письме? И примеры письменно решали, а не в печатных тетрадях. Системы дурацкая, и знаний почти нет. Закрепление материала то нету. Дети через 4 урока уже не помнят, что делали раньше? Блин, меня понесло.... ладно, забыли. 




> Сила воли, думаю))) Четкой рецептуры у нее не было, просто отказалась от булок и сладкого, после 18.00 не ела, обильное питье ( до 3 литров в день) , частое и мелкое питание, с собой на работу носила маленькие порции. Вес месяц держится, хотя уже перестала жестко следить за едой..


Ну все, взяла себе на вооружение. Действительно силу воли надо. Я тут обруч взяла на прокат у знакомой, уже 2 месяца у меня находится. из них раз 6 всего крутила. Некогда.. день проходит я вспоминаю, что обруч не брала в руки.. 



> Уже и не чаяла увидеть тебя, Алена, на форуме!!! Про танцы ТАК никто не пишет и не рассказывает, как ты!


Это точно! И олимпиаду так никто не смотрит больше. Аленка всегда в курсе событий. Молодец!

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Самое главное забыла рассказать. Мы сегодня первый день в садик пошли. Впечатлений куча... у мамы. А ребенку будто и ничего. За 2 часа не понял наверное пока. Завтра уже оставлю одного на 2 часа - судя по сегодняшнему дню -будет играть и смотреть как другие плачут. 
[img]http://*********ru/10960352m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/10949088m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11003363m.jpg[/img]

----------

Джина (15.08.2016), Ольгия (15.08.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Мы сегодня первый день в садик пошли


Мама дорогая. уже в садик  :Vah:  Удачи вам!!! И никаких слез!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (15.08.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> Завтра уже оставлю одного на 2 часа


Ну раз сегодня за мамину юбку не цеплялся, значит, и завтра всё будет хорошо. Начался новый этап в его жизни)))) Поздравляю обоих!

----------

Барановская Наталья (15.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Спасибо огромное девочки! Буду надеяться, что адаптация к садику у нас пройдет на отлично!

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Системы дурацкая,


У нас школа России, и тоже столько же тратят родители на тетради...не мы придумываем, а расхлебывать нам. Не успеваем в себя приходить, сначала ЕГЭ, потом ОГЭ, ФГОС и т.д. уже что то новое мутят...доработать бы спокойно до пенсии)))))




> И олимпиаду так никто не смотрит больше


Я смотрю, н урывками) легкую атлетику практически не показывают, я КМС в многоборье, мне бы интересно было... но наверно раз наших нет,то и за трансляции не платят...




> Мы сегодня первый день в садик пошли.


 дааа)) время жуть как летит.... удачи вам в новом коллективе))) серьезный мужчина)))

----------

Барановская Наталья (16.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> не мы придумываем, а расхлебывать нам


Я про то и говорю- система дурацкая. Учителя больше бумажек пишут чем учат. Я как то нашему педагогу сказала - что англичанка берет наших же детей, которых она учит, себе на репетиторство за деньги. А педагог мне говорит-за дополнительные часы нам не платят. А я думаю, ну правильно, проще же на уроке ерундой позаниматься, а потом за деньги дать тот же материал дома. (Это я конкретно про нее говорю Элечка, без обид). Мы раньше на уроках все успевали и не платили дополнительно, а сейчас ни знаний нет, ни желания детей. Приходится платить учителям дополнительно и заниматься.

----------

sa-sha76 (18.08.2016), Мэри Эл (16.08.2016)

----------


## Смоляниова2

> англичанка берет наших же детей, которых она учит, себе на репетиторство за деньги.


Здравствуйте. Девочки, простите, что влезла в разговор. Я живу в небольшом городке и у нас учителя не берут репетиторство у своих же учеников. Толи у них договоренность между собой, Или боятся нашу местную администрацию, т.к. мы каждого если не близко, то визуально знаем. А вообще, вспомните, раньше мы учились в школе и не было за денежки никаких репетиторов по основным школьным предметам.

----------

sa-sha76 (18.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (16.08.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

Мой сынок учится по ФГОС, тетради нам в среднем выходят около 1000 руб... Проблем с учителями нет, слава Богу! Очень хорошая учительница, требовательная... нравится, что уделяет много внимания чтению, прививает любовь к чтению... наш класс почтоянно толчется в библиотеке... летом много читаем, ведем читательский дневник... англичанка тоже очень сильная.




> Буду надеяться, что адаптация к садику у нас пройдет на отлично!


А мы все лето просидели дома, пойдем в сад с 1 сентября...
Сейчас колем гормоны...

----------

Барановская Наталья (16.08.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> берет наших же детей, которых она учит, себе на репетиторство за деньги


Наташа, у нас из наших учителей в школе никто так не делает точно. Чужих могут взять, своих никогда.



> А вообще, вспомните, раньше


ну, да, не было микроволновок, не было мобильных  телефонов, автоматов стиральных и посудомоечных.. иномарок машин, много чего не было... 
Девочки, мы жили совсем в другое время и всё было по другому... так что сравнивать ту систему  и строй, и нынешнюю, совсем гиблое дело...



> Сейчас колем гормоны.


 ничего себе...не болейте!  я всегда боялась подобных лекарств , в свое время у самой произошел сбой из-за них, когда тренировалась..




> Учителя больше бумажек пишут чем учат


Да, бумажек не то что бы много , их просто тьма...... но уроки нам никто не отменяет... я даже как завуч боюсь их на своем уроке чем то другим занимать, кроме того,что проходим. Конечно, не берусь за всех отвечать, и в нашей сфере, как в любой другой, есть недобросовестные коллеги, но слава Богу, их не много - единицы. Хотя именно по ним иногда и складывается негативное мнение об учителях. И в моем подчинении есть несколько коллег , которым даже классное руководство не даем, не работают... забили на всё и ничего с ними не сделаешь...

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016), sa-sha76 (18.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (16.08.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> ничего себе...не болейте!


Я сразу тоже испугалась! Не поняла зачем... У Ивана-Царевича не опустилось яичко (ох, уж эти мужчины!), детский уролог отправил нас на анализы мужских гормонов, оказалось, что у нас они все очень понижены... большая вероятность, что благодаря этим препаратам, яичко опустится без хирургического вмешательства... колем 2 раза в неделю, осталось ещё половина... результат уже виден, что меня радует!

----------

sa-sha76 (18.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (16.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016)

----------


## &Strekoza&

А у меня большая радость! мой младшенький поступил в Питерский экономический университет! На бюджет! Вот так вот пареваливал с четверок на тройки до девятого класса...а потом бац - решил учиться...сам! Девятый готовился практически сам - но сдал средненько...в 10 и 11 ходил(раз в неделю) к репетиторам по математике и русскому..остальное время сидел сам - накупил тестов ...и занимался.К преподавателям только с самыми сложными вопросами приходил - которые самому были не по зубам.  Когда стал вопрос о репетиторстве по обществознанию(от 600р час у нас) сказал - нечего деньги переводить! Обложился книжками и зубрил! Все знакомые усмехались...типа ну нууу...И вот результат - парень у которого в аттестате почти четверки все сдал этот страшный ЕГЭ в десятке лучших - по району нашему! Самое смешное - реакция учителей....говорят - ПОВЕЗЛО..ха ха ха Так и хочется им сказать - везет тому - кто сам себя везёт! Ходили с мужем на вручение дипломов с высоко поднятой головой!

----------

Alenajazz (17.08.2016), sa-sha76 (18.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (16.08.2016), Еленка1976 (18.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> результат уже виден, что меня радует!


Леночка, будем надеяться, что всё станет хорошо!




> Ходили с мужем на вручение дипломов с высоко поднятой головой!


Юля, рада за вас и вашего сына! Он - молодец!

----------

sa-sha76 (18.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Я живу в небольшом городке и у нас учителя не берут репетиторство у своих же учеников. Толи у них договоренность между собой, Или боятся нашу местную администрацию,


Так у нас тоже маленькое село, да и район в общем небольшой. Практически каждый третий знакомый или родственник (через пятое колено :))Просто эта учительница такая. Она еще и угрожала матери, которая спрашивала  -может я ребенку репетитора найму, пусть подтянет по предмету. А она - ну если вы хотите чтоб ребенок на последней парте сидел и тройками завалился.... Вот как это? Ладно, ей Бог судья. Недолюбленная она, вот и злится на всех. Мужика нормального найти не может... 



> Девочки, мы жили совсем в другое время и всё было по другому.


:)




> (ох, уж эти мужчины!),


Давайте поправляйтесь. Мы тоже 6 сентября едем в город в больницу. Буду смотреть ключицу старшему. Упал на турслете, сначала сказали ушиб, а через месяц не проходит и шишка наросла, прямо на видном месте и подозрение теперь на разрыв связки грудинно-ключичной. Вот съездим, пусть специалисты посмотрят. 



> А у меня большая радость! мой младшенький поступил в Питерский экономический университет! На бюджет!


Действительно, это только его достижение! Молодец!

----------

sa-sha76 (18.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Ходили с мужем на вручение дипломов с высоко поднятой головой!


Замечательный сын у Вас!!!




> Леночка, будем надеяться, что всё станет хорошо!





> Давайте поправляйтесь.


Ой, спасибо, Олечка, Натулька!!! Будем надеяться, что все обойдется!!!
Всем ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА! Олимпиаду смотрю, попутно пишу сценарий выездной регистрации... первый раз буду проводить при большом скоплении народа...

----------

sa-sha76 (18.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Спасибо на добром слове!!!!! Могу поделиться своим сценарием выездной..если нужно

----------


## Северяночка

Привет тем, кто меня ещё помнит)))
Да, малость я загуляла...Бывает! Отпуск удался на славу. Всё как и планировали - и в Омске с роднёй пообщались, и вдвоём с Сашей по Крыму погуляли, и с моей семьёй собрались в Феодосии все, и в поход Саша сходил, а я с Варей ещё в Омске потусила ( ох, нелегка участь бабушки... :Grin: )
Всё расскажу и покажу немного попозже- в субботу свадьба, а мозги ещё в отпуске... :No2:  Да и интернет совсем не тянет!!! Зимой лучше работал. 
Девоньки, соскучилась по всем! Пойду почитаю чем живёте)) 
Обнимаю-целоваю!

----------

sa-sha76 (18.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (17.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Привет тем, кто меня ещё помнит)))


Легка на помине!  :Grin:  Я вчера тебя прям вспоминала и хотела бить тревогу!!!! Где пропала наша Северяночка!!! А она с утра тут как тут!!!! С возвращением!!!! :Tender: 

Всем доброго дня, девочки, доброго здоровья и самых добрых новостей!!!!

Я сюда тоже иногда поглядываю.)))))))))

----------

sa-sha76 (18.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (17.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016), Северяночка (17.08.2016)

----------


## Курица

> детский уролог отправил нас на анализы мужских гормонов, оказалось, что у нас они все очень понижены... большая вероятность, что благодаря этим препаратам, яичко опустится без хирургического вмешательства... колем 2 раза в неделю, осталось ещё половина... результат уже виден, что меня радует!


надо же, как бывает... :Blink:  Хорошо, гумочка, что вовремя заметили и что результаты есть...



> А у меня большая радость! мой младшенький поступил в Питерский экономический университет!


 :Ok: *&Strekoza&*, отличная новость. А вот это радует особенно:



> сдал этот страшный ЕГЭ в десятке лучших - по району нашему! Самое смешное - реакция учителей....говорят - ПОВЕЗЛО..ха ха ха Так и хочется им сказать - везет тому - кто сам себя везёт! Ходили с мужем на вручение дипломов с высоко поднятой головой!





> Привет тем, кто меня ещё помнит)))
> Да, малость я загуляла...Бывает! Отпуск удался на славу. Всё как и планировали - и в Омске с роднёй пообщались, и вдвоём с Сашей по Крыму погуляли, и с моей семьёй собрались в Феодосии все, и в поход Саша сходил, а я с Варей ещё в Омске потусила ( ох, нелегка участь бабушки...)
> Всё расскажу и покажу немного попозже- в субботу свадьба, а мозги ещё в отпуске... Да и интернет совсем не тянет!!! Зимой лучше работал.
> Девоньки, соскучилась по всем! Пойду почитаю чем живёте))
> Обнимаю-целоваю!


 :Yahoo: Юлька нарисовалась!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Смотри, чтоб отчёт был по каждому из пунктов))))))))))))

----------

sa-sha76 (18.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (17.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

*Барановская Наталья*, насчёт похудения. Особенно сложная зона - живот. Пресс качать бессмысленно, пока жир не сойдёт. Иначе пресс будет, но под толстым-толстым слоем жира... И казаться живот будет ещё больше! Поэтому тут совсем просто - сидеть прямо. Тогда постоянно работает пресс, хотя и пассивно. И просто периодически живот втягивать надо. Олимпиаду я по-прежнему смотрю. Танцы преподаю. И даже хочу открыть студию йоги. Выбрала направление йоги, которое не заморачивает людей религией и не уводит в дебри медитации плюс меня заинтересовала антигравитационная йога.А вообще я год назад стала бабушкой - у меня внучка Пелагея. Ещё из событий - начала брать уроки живописи, с осени иду на испанский и таки в поиске своего преподавателя по барабанам. А то всё расписание у нас не совпадало...

Спасибо, что ещё меня помните и вообще - рады мне. Это приятно!

----------

sa-sha76 (18.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (18.08.2016), Курица (18.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016), Ольгия (18.08.2016), Славина (18.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> насчёт похудения. Особенно сложная зона - живот.


Да вообще капец! Ну я себя успокаиваю, что время огорода пройдет и начну собой заниматься. 



> И просто периодически живот втягивать надо.


 :Aga: 



> И даже хочу открыть студию йоги


Ну ты вообще молодец! Столько направлений разных. 



> А вообще я год назад стала бабушкой - у меня внучка Пелагея


Поздравляю! Это почетное званиесовсременные бабушки бояться почему-то. У моей одноклассницы в семье нет звания бабушка -по именам зовут и бабу и деду. Даже невестка к свекрови просто по имени обращается-Соня и Вова. Как то дико что ли..



> Ещё из событий - начала брать уроки живописи





> Ещё из событий - начала брать уроки живописи, с осени иду на испанский и таки в поиске своего преподавателя по барабанам.


Прямо разносторонняя личность! 

Ой, девочки, тут на днях задумалась, как бы хорошо было с вами встретиться. Пообщаться в живую. Ведь вы такие классные, такие разные, такие замечательные. Но пока уж слишком далеко вы от меня. НО! перед собой надо ставить реальные цели и к ним двигаться, не можешь идти -ползи, не можешь ползти -лежи в том направлении :) Всех крепко обнимаю!
Полетела делать домашние дела, пока мелкий в садике.

----------

Джина (18.08.2016), Курица (18.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016)

----------


## Славина

> в поиске своего преподавателя по барабанам.


Эх, Дракон бы тебя научил))))) А в нете не пробовала смотреть видео уроки? У нас ребёнок на гитаре выучился играть сам, благодаря этим видео урокам. Именно выучил ноты сам. Произведение, которым он очень гордится, что хорошо играет, это похоронный марш  :Taunt: 




> Но пока уж слишком далеко вы от меня. НО! перед собой надо ставить реальные цели и к ним двигаться, не можешь идти -ползи, не можешь ползти -лежи в том направлении :)


Это да! Я помню общалась на форуме с Леночкой Ширшиной, она тоже всё сокрушалась, что далеко живёт от всех, что не может на встречи попасть, а очень  хотелось. А потом пошло-пошло дело и все преграды рассыпались перед ней, как песочная стена, мотается везде)))) Так что нет ничего непреодолимого, если человек сильно чего-то хочет!!!!

Всем доброго денёчка!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (18.08.2016), Курица (18.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016)

----------


## Курица

Всем-доброго дня.
У нас осень))))+12, и всё-то небушко тучами заложено...Обидно, что лето этого года у нас очень дождливым и холодным было...

А я сейчас вся в составлении(вернее, оформлении и наполнениии) своего родового древа. Скачала программу(одну из многих, что предлагает Инет), и заношу туда данные о родствениках-до 4-5 колена -у меня уже около 220 человек, их фото, документы, связанные с ними(к примеру, похоронки с войны, приказы, сканы из церковных книг-для этого зарегилась на сайте гос.архива Эстонии-наш район был в свое время на территории бурж.Эстонии)...Это так захватывает!
Вот, к примеру-нашла запись о крещении моего деда, 1895 г.р.-папиного отца!
На фото-он-самый нижний Василий, что занесен...http://*********ru/10964968.jpg 
Параллельно знакомлюсь и начинаю общаться с троюродными по всей стране, с кем ранее вообще не виделась и не была знакома.
Только по линии отцовой мамы-бабушки моей-у неё было 4 сестры и брат-представляете их сколько!!!!!
Ездили с одной из обретенных сестер в деревню к пожилой тётушке-записывали, что она помнит...НАДО УСПЕТЬ! 24 авг. встречаюсь еще с одной тётушкой!!!
Короче-я вся в проекте, который я назвала строчкой из пушкина "Сии птенцы гнезда Петрова..."
)))))))-мой предок по отцу, от которого я "плясать" начала-Пётр.
В планах-на следующее лето-слёт этих птенцов устроить в Малах-деревне, откуда пошли эти "птенцы" и где родовой погост-где упокоидся прах многих из них...

Так подробно написала специально. П.ч. хотела стать, быть может,КАТАЛИЗАТОРОМ для кого-то...
Спешите!
Жизнь конечна, увы...память надо сохранять. А сейчас, в эру Интернета, это -оказывается-просто!

Всем привет, Курочка полетела на работку! :Yahoo:

----------

Барановская Наталья (18.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016), Ольгия (18.08.2016), Северяночка (18.08.2016), Славина (18.08.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> уже 2 месяца у меня находится. из них раз 6 всего крутила.


Девочки привет! А я месяца 4 назад взяла у знакомой велотренажер, у них еще и беговая дорожка есть, тоже хотели "сплавить", но она огромная! Так вот мы с мужем этот "велик" притащили, 1-ю  неделю исправно крутили педали, а остальное время стоит как вешалка :Blink:  вот ведь лентяи...



> адаптация к садику у нас пройдет на отлично!


Сложно бывает после больничных, привыкают детки опять к маме и дому...



> У нас школа России,


У дочи тоже такая программа, и так же рабочие тетради покупаем, всякие проверочные, тесты...



> себе на репетиторство за деньги.


Прям как у нас! Пожилая женщина преподает у дочи англ.яз, дети знают ВСЁ из её жизни, куда ходила, как часто лифт отключают и т.д. а англ.яз не знают! Так она придумала, приходите ко мне домой, за 500 руб/час будем заниматься английским. И меня тоже мучает вопрос: А на уроках не судьба учить его что ли??? Я и муж учили нем.яз, перед школой сказали, что не нужно детей учить англ.яз, потому как в школе переучивать будут,у каждого педагога своё прозношение (!) и прочее. И вот во 2-ом классе они бегло проходят буквы и их завставляют уже читать! Это был тихий ужас, сидели с дочей в гугле, каждое слово вбивали и слушали. Транскрипцию дети не учили, картинки и слова рядом. В итоге, пошла моя Катюня на другой платный англ.язык (лишь бы не к ней) там подучила его, что-то дома вместе учили. Так эта наша англичанка теперь рассыпается в комплиментах, какая у нас дочь умненькая, и как ОНА её научила...



> раньше мы учились в школе и не было за денежки никаких репетиторов по основным школьным предметам.


Раньше и методика преподования была лучше как мне кажется.



> Чужих могут взять, своих никогда.


А у нас 2 педагога (2 подгруппы в классе), и обе берут своих же детей. Автоматически ставят 5, потому как после уроков за деньги "учат".



> так что сравнивать ту систему и строй, и нынешнюю, совсем гиблое дело...


Согласна! На род.собр часто приходят бабушки-дедушки, так они недоуменно спрашивают, зачем всё это их внукам нужно?
У нас (где дочь училась) в 1 классе дети со 2-ой четверти уже полноценно писали, а один дедуля рассказывает, что весь 1-й класс они чертили крючки и рассматривали учительницу. :Blink: 



> Обложился книжками и зубрил!


Поздравляю!!! Кстати, это очень мудрое решение, когда сам ищешь инфу, проходишь тесты, откладывается в мозге и что-то вскользь просмотренное., так что сынуля умничка!!! и деньги сэкономил и знания получил.



> и в Омске с роднёй пообщались,


А к нам родня из Омска приезжала! 2 дня погостила, душевные и весёлые люди, они проездом на море, 3000 км. ехали к нам на авто...

----------

Курица (18.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Так подробно написала специально. П.ч. хотела стать, быть может,КАТАЛИЗАТОРОМ для кого-то...


У меня есть чудо тетрадочка, которую я пару лет назад завела. Год в нее я уже не заглядывала- некогда. Но теперь обязательно подниму (спасибо Курочка).  А в тетрадочке этой и дерево и история и все все... родственников много, записываю. Хочу, чтоб дети мои знали свою родословную. Встречу с ними конечно я уже не организую, но из памяти бубушек,  тетушек восстанавливаю и заношу на странички. И пишу от руки, чтоб руку мою знали. Потом конечно переведу в печатный вариант, но от руки как то ... ностальгичнее, трогательнее что ли... Бабулька моя одна осталась и рода и у нее переодически выведываю, что да как. А еще она столько песенок, частушек и историй знает (даже матершинных:) ) Тоже надо записать!

----------

Alenajazz (20.08.2016), Курица (18.08.2016), Мэри Эл (18.08.2016), Северяночка (18.08.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> Всем привет, Курочка полетела на работку!


Как давно я не читала эту классную фразу во Флудилочке!!!




> память надо сохранять


Пытаемся сохранять... по папиной линии все сложно... когда я появилась на свет, все уже были в возрасте, пока подросла, пока ума набралась их уже не стало... есть обрывочные сведения, раскулачены были, отправлены в Сибирь... Благодаря тебе, *Курочка*, будем двигаться в этом направлении!
Какая же Аленка у нас классная! Столько увлечений, планов! Судя по всему, Ален, у тебя ВСЕ получится!!!
У нас *КАПЕЦКАКЖАРКО!!!* Эта жара сыграет со мной злую шутку!!! Предыстория... Внезапно повысилось давление, скорая, то-сё... сделайте кардиограмму, проверьте сердце... все нормально с сердцем в конце-концов... хондроз даёт о себе знать! Раньше 1-2 в год проходила курс массажа, а последнее время забила... ну вот, пошла на массаж, мастер в шоке от моей спины... а я в шоке от синяков на спине, плечах... в субботу свадьба, у нас жарень, моё любимое рабочее платье с открытыми плечами... синяки на виду... народ подумает, что меня муж поколотил... тем более на свадьбе будет первая жена моего мужа... вот пища для разговоров была бы! Придется надевать другое платье из более плотной ткани... спарюсь, блин!

----------

Alenajazz (20.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (19.08.2016), Курица (19.08.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> У нас КАПЕЦКАКЖАРКО!!!


Ооооо, о больном......У нас + 6 :Tu:  И дома дубак-дубак!!!  




> .память надо сохранять.


Я вот тоже понемногу собираю сведения про бабушек-дедушек, но пока у мамы, да тётушек по папиной линии, знают они немного , прям скажем. А интернет помог только найти награды деда и его послужной список.  
Вот только как это всё оформить , чтобы сохранить?  





> Смотри, чтоб отчёт был по каждому из пунктов))))))))))))


Будет сделано! Вот завтра отстреляюсь и предамся неге воспоминаний...как было теплооооооооооооооооо :Tender:

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.08.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> Внезапно повысилось давление, скорая, то-сё... сделайте кардиограмму, проверьте сердце... все нормально с сердцем в конце-концов... хондроз даёт о себе знать!


ничего себе .. хондроз и давление... у меня тоже эта болячка есть, с детства.. прошу мужа иногда массажи делать, понимаю, что он не профи, но на нормальный массаж для себя денег жалко...пока была свекровь жива( она массажистка была) так мне перепадало иногда. 
Еще мне врач выписал очки...((( для меня это шок... всю жизнь было хорошее зрение..а теперь " зрение хорошее, но руки короткие"..))) и не хочется и надо заказывать очки...
Отпуск прошел, как один день))) с понедельника на работу. С годами понимаю, что восстанавливаться не успеваю за каникулы. То ли год был очень тяжелым и сил много съел, то ли просто уже возраст дает о себе знать... :Fz:  может совету премьера последовать)))))))







> раскулачены были, отправлены в Сибирь.


А мои по папиной и дедушкиной линии в Сибири были раскулачены)))) так что уезжать не пришлось. Тоже хочется побольше о корнях узнать, но спросить не у кого и далеко живу и родни возрастной почти не осталось.

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.08.2016), Курица (19.08.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Как давно я не читала эту классную фразу во Флудилочке!!!


 :Blush2:  :Meeting: 



> Курочка, будем двигаться в этом направлении!


Одна из лучших программ для создания генеалогического древа ваших предков и потомков-жмите на название -My Heritage Family Tree Builder. 
Скачайте и заполняйте себе на здоровье. До 250 персон-абсолютно бесплатно. И если уже кто-то из родственников в этой программе занес хоть одного ТВОЕГО родственника(совпадения высвечиваются)-то сразу тебе об этом сообщают!
Вчера я опять ездила к папиной сестре, которой 91 год-она столько мне рассказала...8 листов А4 записала, буду ночером вносить...
А завтра юбилей.
Долго у меня был отдых от праздников, увы...

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.08.2016), Мэри Эл (19.08.2016), Ольгия (19.08.2016), Северяночка (19.08.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> предамся неге воспоминаний...как было теплооооооооооооооооо


Ждем-с, Юльчес!




> Отпуск прошел, как один день)))


А у меня еще 2 недели отпуска впереди! Хочу на пару дней съездить с детьми  в Кисловодск... отдохнуть, погулять...




> Одна из лучших программ для создания генеалогического древа ваших предков и потомков


Сейчас попробую.
А скажите, мои дорогие, девчоночки, чего вы интересного проводите для девчонок-женщин на свадьбах/юбилеях? Вот с мужчинами у меня проблем нет, заметила, что ничего интересного-нового не могу предложить женщинам.
Всем ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА!

----------

Барановская Наталья (19.08.2016), Мэри Эл (20.08.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

> А в нете не пробовала смотреть видео уроки?


Вся проблема в том, что инструмента у меня нет дома. И как заниматься??? На специальном тренажёре я уже полупила, теперь мне установка нужна. Я хочу звук!

----------

Гумочка (20.08.2016), Мэри Эл (20.08.2016)

----------


## Гумочка

> теперь мне установка нужна. Я хочу звук!


Аааааа!!! Классно! Я представила себе это!
Я приползла со свадьбы... Надеялась на большую отдачу... но меня утешили, что гости "выдали все свои эмоции"!!! Просто они ТАК веселятся, сдержанно... Радует, что одну свадьбу на весну с этой свадьбы я "унесла"
Всем ДОБРОГО НОЧЕРА!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.08.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

> чего вы интересного проводите для девчонок-женщин на свадьбах/юбилеях?


Смотря какая женщина) Некоторых не усадить. У меня тоже с этим не очень, но для возрастных юбилеев, вручаю медальки и дефиле в шляпах с комментариями и под музыку. Иногда походки   показывают, как они шли на свадьбу юбилей, под музыку "рекламируют" свои части тела))) к 8 марта АВТОЛЕДИ проводила: знание марок машин, завести поехать - одна показывает, вторая озвучивает. Самый высокий каблук - измерял мужчина, сначала выбрали этого счастливчика- звучит отбивка про лабутены и вопрос в зал для мужчин а что это такое, угадавший становится экспертом и его уже дальше привлекаю. вокруг фразы " Свет мой зеркальце скажи" можно придумать игры. Совсем без мужчин, конечно , тяжко. Аукцион между командой (2-3 чел) муж и жен , они называют ,что есть на кухне, а жен, что есть в гараже, здесь самое интересное комментарии. И с таким же вариантом Аукцион ,что лежит в женской сумочке, отбор сначала девушек, потом их приглашаешь с сумочками и называя предмет, они его должны продемонстрировать, так кто то остается победителем, можно придумать звание какое то.)) Это то,что сейчас вспомнила)

----------

Барановская Наталья (21.08.2016)

----------


## Славина

> А скажите, мои дорогие, девчоночки, чего вы интересного проводите для девчонок-женщин на свадьбах/юбилеях? Вот с мужчинами у меня проблем нет, заметила, что ничего интересного-нового не могу предложить женщинам.


Ленусь, сейчас полезла порыться и вот такой блочок обнаружила форумский.

*Битва блондинок и брюнеток (от ВИТЫ_Вятушка)*

Две команды по три девушки ( блондинки и брюнетки)
Первый тур. Кто интеллектуальней? Спрашивала столицы, чья команда первая отвечает, тому балл присуждается.
- Столица России
- Столица Англии
- Столица Германии
- Столица Италии
- Столица Франции
- Столица Америки (Вашингтон)
- Столица светлейшей республики Венеции ( это вопрос для натуральных блондинок)))
Второй тур. Кто более хозяйственный? Кто больше за минуту назовёт блюд из картофеля ( вспоминаем фильм « Девчата»). Называют по очереди, начинаем с победителей предыдущего тура.
Третий тур. Раздаём линейки.Кто гламурней? У чьей команды, в общей сложности, выше каблук? 
Четвёртый тур. Кто дороже обходится мужчинам? Считаем у кого в общей сложности больше украшений.
Пятый тур. Кто сексапильней? У кого больше в общей сложности размер груди. 
Шестой тур. Кто громче может закатить истерику? Девчонки должны командой повизжать, кто громче. 
Подсчитываем баллы. 
И последний тур- решающий. Кто веселей и зажигательней танцует, определяем по аплодисментам гостей. Для одной команды « Калинка» с нужного места, для другой « Валенки». 

Построение можешь с ними сделать, это когда, по букве имени строятся, по росту, по размеру обуви, по размеру груди и т.д.

Всякие перестраивалки могут быть. Угадай мелодию. Конкурс красоты устроить. Перетанцовки. Мы как-то обсуждали в одной теме про обувь, как раз в тему лабутенов, сейчас ссылку принесу. Всякие фанты под разным соусом. Чумавой плточек, это когда его по разному завязывают и танцуют разные танцы - восточный, цыганский, русский и тд. По-моему ничего сложного.

----------

Барановская Наталья (22.08.2016), Гумочка (24.08.2016), Мэри Эл (23.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> АВТОЛЕДИ проводила:


Элечка можно подробнее. У меня скоро осенние гонки, надо народ удивлять. 



> Мы как-то обсуждали в одной теме про обувь, как раз в тему лабутенов, сейчас ссылку принесу.


По моему самая популярная тема сейчас. Лабутены- это все!!!!

Сегодня забрала мой комп из ремонта.Сказали ничего страшного нет. Я такая счастливая, вытащила из сумки, на столе разложила... и раз на кнопочку.... а он не включается. Опять! Короче опять отнесла... рррр!!!! Надежда есть, что до пятницы сделают.

----------


## Северяночка

Приветствую вас, жители и гости священного Флудористана :Yahoo: 

Теперь по порядку, всё что обещала( пока студенты не беспокоят :Aga: )

Что говорить, отпуск это всегда хорошо. А отпуск в теплых краях - вообще улёт! Ну, для меня и матушка Сибирь в лице города Омска тёплые края)). Так что мы начали свой отпуск именно там. Большую часть времени мы провели на даче. Саша активно помогал родителям перекапывать, выкапывать, косить, колотить и т.д. Я же , после фото сессии со всеми цветочками , представляла собой деталь интерьера  - на шезлонге с книжкой :Grin:  Исключительно шоб не навредить :Meeting:  Ну и , конечно, обед-ужин были на мне. В общем, отработав дачную повинность, мы с лёгким сердцем стартанули в Крым! 
Пейзаж мне понравился уже на подлёте. Было безоблачно и вид сверху завораживал, море такого сногсшибательного бирюзового цвета, фантастика! 
Первые несколько минут в Симферополе потрепали нервы)) НЕ работала связь. Совсем. Ни какая. У нас был МТС, Би Лайн и Мегафон  - везде полная тишина. По растерянным лицам окружающих я поняла, что такая фигня не только у нас...Получили багаж, вышли на улицу и тут я поняла, что ПОПАЛА!!! 
Солнце как плавленный сыр окутывало, захватывало и растекалось прямо ощутимо, казалось его можно потрогать. А запах!!! Какой там запах :Tender:  Несмотря на толпу которая куда-то текла и пыталась меня тащить за собой, я встала как вкопанная и наслаждалась моментом... 
Испортили его таксисты, которые начали дёргать и требовать, чтобы мы поехали с ними, потому что автобусы . видишь ли не ходют...Мы честно от всех отмахивались и шлёпали к остановке. Но тут от одного мужичка поступило такое заманчивое предложение, сильно отличающееся от предыдущих, что мы согласились. В итоге прокатились с ветерком, удобствами и весёлой экскурсией за совсем смешные деньги :Yes4: 
Сказать что мне хотелось выйти из машины через каждые 500 метров это не сказать ничего! Мы проезжали сады персиковые, абрикосовые , поля пшеницы, ржи и чего то там ещё. Мне хотелось всё потрогать и посмотреть поближе...Ну это уже как-нибудь в другой раз)))  
На подъезде к Евпатории меня ждало ещё одно потрясение - море было вровень  с пляжем, совсем. Вот дорога, вот пляж и сразу море... Никаких спусков, холмиков, мостиков , всё на одном уровне! 

И вот она - ЕВПАТОРИЯ.

----------

Барановская Наталья (23.08.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Джина (23.08.2016), Еленка1976 (23.08.2016), Курица (23.08.2016), Ольгия (23.08.2016), Славина (23.08.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Итак, Евпатория.

Наслышана я была много разного , мнения самые противоположные...
То, что это очень древний город, ему более 2000 лет, рассказал водитель. Конечно, там множество памятников и исторических мест. Но меня больше всего покорила атмосфера города. Это место покоя и расслабления. Там нет суеты. Там есть места, где нет никакой рекламы и навязчивого сервиса. А какие там милые и красивые дома. Первое время мы считали, что там нет даже девятиэтажных домов)))  Увидели их уже с колеса обозрения, где-то на отшибе. Т.е историческая часть города не испорчена современными постройками. 
С жильём нам  повезло, с хозяевами тоже)) 
 До моря 7 минут ходьбы по пешеходному бульвару. И сразу набережная и несколько разных пляжей. Вечером на набережной куча всяких представлений и развлечений.  
Очень много детей, и много детей с ДЦП. 
На второй день нашего отдыха у меня случился день рождения... неожиданно  :Grin:  Это был самый чудесный день рождения.... :Tender:  
По вечерам мы ходили в парк, где играл духовой оркестр. Так круто! 

И несмотря на то, что Евпатория зелёное слово, она для меня теперь в ассоциациях белая и очень солнечная

Пробыли мы там с 17 по 28 июня. Хватило. Хотелось посмотреть что-то ещё.  А нас ждало Солнышко ( Солнечногорское) .

----------

Барановская Наталья (23.08.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Джина (23.08.2016), Курица (23.08.2016), Ольгия (23.08.2016), Славина (23.08.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Солнечногорское гораздо южнее Евпатории, там , конечно, уже совсем другой пейзаж, рельеф и растительность))
Там мы жили в оооочень крутом доме-замке и номер был шикарнейший.  Хозяева очень замечательные ребята. И хотя именно там на нашу долю выпали и дожди, и грозы, впечатление остались самые классные. Море тоже было совсем не далеко, по прямой вниз 5-7 мнут. Но там уже была галька. 
( Из забавного -  когда мы рассматривали варианты экскурсий в Евпатории нам предлагали поездку на водопад с заездом в Солнечногорское на ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ  в Крыму пляж с цветной галькой. Ну, мы решили , что не стоит, т.к. сами там будем через несколько дней. И вот когда я увидела эту ЦВЕТНУЮ ГАЛЬКУ...   я очень порадовалась, что мы сюда попали не с экскурсией , т.к я бы очень разочаровалась)) Камушки были там разноцветные и я даже несколько привезла домой, но назвать это ЦВЕТНЫМ ПЛЯЖЕМ и ехать 4-6 часов сюда на автобусе... )
Да, галька. И купалась я в сандалиях, хорошо , у меня специальные есть)) А ещё там было всегда достаточно сильное волнение. 
В первый день я даже думала, что не буду плавать. Камни, волны.. ух! Но потом привыкла и плескалась  аки дельфинчик))
Все знают, что на пляже всегда куча продавцов кукурузы-рапанов-шашлычков-фруктиков-пахлавы....В Евпатории их было ооооочень много и ооооооочень громко, здесь же минимум и очень ненавязчиво. В принципе, я практически никогда не покупаю ничего на пляже. Но тут я отступила от своего правила... 
Ходил дядечка, с очень симпатичной корзиной и что-то предлагал. Подошёл к нам и говорит - попробуйте "чего-то там", с фруктами внутри и т.д и т.п  
Мы отказались, я ещё посмеялась, с такой рекламой у него никто ничего не купит. Но на следующий день мы шли по пляжу и вновь увидали мужичка того, и я Саше предложила попробовать "чего-то там"  с фруктами. Просто из любопытства)) 
Подходим и спрашиваем , типа пончики ваши есть? А он говорит,- вы что! Какие пончики? Это САМОСЫ! Из ведической кухни.
Так я узнала название этого блюда и пропала... Потому что это что-то потрясающее. Тонкое тесто, а внутри целые кусочки фруктов - персик, клубника, банан , слива, в фруктовом соке.  Или отдельные есть с одной вишней. Как он говорил: Это с "любовью", а эти с " счастьем", вы что сегодня будите?))) 
Так самосы вошли в нашу жизнь))) Честно скажу, они довольно дорогие - штука 130 рублей стоит. Но довольно большие , грамм по 300-400. 
Что ещё мы делали в Солнышке? Ели шашлыки, жарили чёрную кефаль ( её друг хозяина добывал на подводной охоте), ходили пешком в горы и соседние посёлки, и просто наслаждались видами ( у нас в номере было два балкона , один с видом на море, другой на горы)
А! Ну и конечно, съездили на джипе на водопад, так разрекламированный нам всеми экскурсагентами))) . Потом в фотографиях покажу.  
Пробыли мы там , к сожалению, меньше всего.- неделю. И нас ждала Феодосия и встреча со всей семьёй!  Уезжать не хотелось. Вернёмся туда обязательно! 
Дорога в Феодосию была очень красивой. По горам, с шикарными видами моря, время пролетело незаметно!

----------

Барановская Наталья (23.08.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Джина (23.08.2016), Еленка1976 (23.08.2016), Курица (23.08.2016), Наташкин (24.08.2016), Ольгия (23.08.2016), Славина (23.08.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016), Тигра Полосатая (23.08.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всем доброго дня! )))
Мы недавно вернулись из Праги, были и в Дрездене. Покажем вам фотографии и видеозаписи, когда всё обработаем. )))

----------

Барановская Наталья (23.08.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

> вернулись из Праги


ПРиятно будет окунуться в воспоминания от посещения Праги. Я там была в 2013. Ждём фото и рассказа!

----------

Тигра Полосатая (23.08.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

> ПРиятно будет окунуться в воспоминания от посещения Праги. Я там была в 2013. Ждём фото и рассказа!


Спасибо! ))) Очень много фотографий и видеозаписей, муж их стабилизирует. )))

----------

Барановская Наталья (23.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Вот за что я люблю наш форум - за возможность побывать с вами в разных уголках нашей страны! Почитала нашу Северяночку и будто сама побывала там. Думаю, будет то же самое, когда увидим фото Праги от Светланы! Спасибо вам, за ваши впечатления!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Приветствую вас, жители и гости священного Флудористана


Юлечка, у тебя первышен объем сообщений. Удали несколько, а то стучусь к тебе, а не пускают. :)

----------


## Северяночка

> у тебя первышен объем сообщений.


Удалила))

Всем доброго дня! 




> Мы недавно вернулись из Праги,


Никогда не была там, но был когда-то набор открыток очень красивых! Так что тоже с нетерпением жду фото. 
Я же в свою очередь постараюсь завтра закончить свою крымскую сагу и проиллюстрировать её))) Сегодня на работу пришла всего на часик и уже убегаю.

----------

Барановская Наталья (24.08.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

> Это САМОСЫ! Из ведической кухни.


Они есть и с мясом. НЕ только вегетарианские (спрос диктует предложение) ОЧЕНЬ вкусная вещь, действительно!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Они есть и с мясом. НЕ только вегетарианские (спрос диктует предложение) ОЧЕНЬ вкусная вещь, действительно!


Это у нас называется самса. Делают и с капустой, и с курицей, и со свининой. А вот фруктовые на разу не попадались. Не знала даже, что такие есть.

----------


## Мэри Эл

> можно подробнее.


Наташа, насколько подробно?))) Последовательность была такая (ссылка на  презентацию по логотипам машин)

*Конкурс «ЭМБЛЕМА АВТОМОБИЛЯ» https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LiWm/BXiXuMqXy

Викторина об автомобилях

КОНКУРС «Заведи машину»  озвучка (пригласить пассажира) один показывает как заводит машину, второй озвучивает в микрофон)

КОНКУРС «Собрать пассажиров», из зала собрать команду под музыку*

Потом танцы

----------

Барановская Наталья (25.08.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

> Это у нас называется самса


Самса - это святое. Куда без неё... НО я говорила именно про крымские невегетарианские самосы. Они как-то по-другому сделаны. Вкуснее. Хотя я больше фанат хачапура Лодочка - из Абхазии.

[img]http://*********ru/11139549m.jpg[/img]

----------

Барановская Наталья (25.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Конкурс «ЭМБЛЕМА АВТОМОБИЛЯ» https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LiWm/BXiXuMqXy
> 
> Викторина об автомобилях
> 
> КОНКУРС «Заведи машину» озвучка (пригласить пассажира) один показывает как заводит машину, второй озвучивает в микрофон)
> 
> КОНКУРС «Собрать пассажиров», из зала собрать команду под музыку


Спасибо Элечка.

----------


## Северяночка

Ну что, продолжу, однако)))

Итак, Феодосия. От неё у меня осталось двойственное ощущение. С одной стороны мы там были дольше всего - две недели, а с другой стороны  - меньшего всего  видели. Да ещё и Саша уехал через неделю в свой поход, а с другой стороны сестрёнок увидела ... Короче, фиг знает :Grin: 

Сняли мы там большой двухэтажный дом с двориком.  Нас было в общей сложности 20 человек, из них 8 детей мал-мала меньше и собака ещё. Хозяева были в лёгком шоке, видимо они представляли  это как-то иначе :Yes4: 
Понятно, что такой толпой особо никуда не походишь. У детей режим, да и с собакой не везде пускают.  Так что с утра после  завтрака ( который надо было приготовить на всех!!!) мы шли на пляж, который оказался в данном случае далековато -  минут 15-20 с детями шлёпать.  Потом домой на обед, детский сон ( да и жару переждать, шпарило под 40 градусов) Вечером пляж или парк , вечерние посиделки и отбой по флоту)) 
Самые свободные у нас получились Оля( старшая сестра) с мужем и собакой. Они уезжали очень рано за город, на дикий пляж, куда можно с псинкой было. Потом спали и появлялись ближе к ужину....
Пару раз мы сбегали с мамой , пока детвора спала, погулять по набережной, прикупить сувениров. Но долго тоже гулять не получалось, потому что было ооооочень жарко и мама плохо переносила  такую погоду.  Да что говорить! Я сама , наверное, первый раз в жизни искала тенёк, переходила на тенистую сторону  улицу и ворчала, что деревья можно было посадить и погуще, чтобы было больше тенька :Grin:  
Но мне нравилось! Девочки, как это классно, выходить на улицу, где тебя окутывает теплом ( да, иногда и жаром) и цветочным ароматом. Представляете. я даже купила себе парочку панамок и ходила в них! 
Но в целом было очень здорово собраться всей семьёй и ещё раз убедиться КАК нас много))) Приехал даже Ваня ( Олин сын) с девушкой своей, хотя они оба такие заумные физики, Ваня что-то там ваяет для космических кораблей, пишет всякие научные статьи на английском языке для международных конференций, хотя только в этом году закончил институт и поступил в аспирантуру, а Маша та вообще ездит постоянно в Италию и ловит какие-то частички в коллайдере  этом :Blink: 
Но оказались почти адекватные ребята. Ваньку я лет 5 не видела!  Они учились с моей Катюшкой в одном классе. 
Вот так и получилось, что о самой Феодосии впечатлений не много, всё больше про семью. 

Все разъехались, только Катя с Женей и Сашкой остались ещё на недельку и оттуда уже летели домой. Мы с Варей поехали в Омск. Там десять дней ждали Сашу из похода. Он отправился на сплав на катамаранах куда-то в Саяны, где даже связи нет! 
Так на долго одна я с Варей не оставалась ещё. Да и она уже скучала сильно по маме. Так что вкусила я роль бабушки сполна)) 
А потом ещё мы с ней сутки на поезде ехали до Красноярска ( Саша пришёл из похода и почти сразу улетел в Норильск, а мы ещё гостили :Grin: ), короче впечатлений хватило нам обеим. 

Ну что, Танечка - Курочка, достаточно подробно я всё рассказала?)) Ещё и покажу для наглядности. ( тока бы загрузил батюшка -Интернет всё)

----------

Alenajazz (25.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (25.08.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Джина (25.08.2016), Еленка1976 (26.08.2016), Мэри Эл (25.08.2016), Ольгия (25.08.2016), Славина (25.08.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> подробно я всё рассказала?)) Ещё и покажу для наглядности.


Отлично рассказала! Спасибо! Видно, что под большим впечатлением осталась после поездки! Мне кажется ты уже планы наметила на следующее лето или на второй год. Куда в этот раз поедешь?

----------

sa-sha76 (28.08.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Всем привет)) А чё это все заходят и отмалчиваются? Я так понимаю все читатели, только один " чукча писатель " ? :Taunt: 




> Мне кажется ты уже планы наметила на следующее лето или на второй год. Куда в этот раз поедешь?


Ой, Натусь, с летом то вряд ли что-то получится. У нас аэропорт закроют и вылететь будет очень проблематично... Так что вероятнее всего следующее лето проведу в краю карликовых берёзок и вечнозелёного мха  :Meeting: 
Отпуск Саша будет писать на зиму - январь-февраль.  Хотели в тёплые края типа Таиланд-Вьетнам-Гоа...Но пока не знаю. В крайнем случае всегда есть Сочи))) 

У нас всё холоднее день ото дня.  А для полноты ощущений как всегда отключили горячую воду на пять дней ( у нас всегда это делают перед первым сентября). На улице холодно, дома дубак и вода леденющая... :Ok: 
Мне вообще везёт в этом году. Уже третий раз без горячей воды. Первый был в Омске - в конце мая приехали, там на неделю отключили, потом с Варей приехали опять в Омск - ещё раз отключили на пять дней! И вот сейчас :Meeting: 

Вчера с Варей вечерком были дома одни. Я на кухне шуршала, она носилась по квартире с чемоданом и коляской - "играла в отпуск" . И тут забегает ко мне и говорит - Бабушка, у тебя в комнате дядька сидит и говорит , чтобы я туда не заходила  :Blink: 
Я спокойненько говорю - ну и не заходи. 
Мысленно решаю , что это детские фантазии ... и до прихода Саши с работы в комнату не захожу  :Taunt: 

Вчера ни фига не получилось загрузить фотографии, хотя облегчила их до минимума :No2:  Попробую сегодня...

Всем весёлой пятницы и  хоть кивайте в ответ что-ли... :Aga:

----------

sa-sha76 (28.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (26.08.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Попробую сегодня...


Ура, немножко есть))

Итак, вид сверху на Крым 
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/1d35ddcd28212aaa33d29f4f1ca3540cd9764f254850524.jpg[/IMG]

Часть 1. Евпатория

Вот такие ромашки мне дарил Саша))
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/ee962d73d8d1f087eab554e03a7e2b62d9764f254850524.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/ab118e1e119ab160536e6b16ff8de2bdd9764f254850524.jpg[/IMG]

Посмотрите, какая чудесная архитектура!!!
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/294ed8818bedd0566e84ddf94fb03d9ad9764f254850982.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/742c2c6e83c00ec4965af57d6c26eee0d9764f254850982.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/7e3eb0d2378b3f83eb24d50ab3685693d9764f254850982.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/c2e8b1943106c521b38a3f570f231595d9764f254850982.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Alenajazz (26.08.2016), sa-sha76 (28.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (26.08.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Джина (26.08.2016), Еленка1976 (26.08.2016), Курица (26.08.2016), Мэри Эл (26.08.2016), Ольгия (26.08.2016), Славина (26.08.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.09.2016)

----------


## Славина

> И тут забегает ко мне и говорит - Бабушка, у тебя в комнате дядька сидит и говорит , чтобы я туда не заходила


 :Vah: 




> хоть кивайте в ответ что-ли..


Мы затаили все дыхание в ожидании  :Grin:

----------


## Северяночка

В Евпатории очень много роз. Хотя и в Феодосии тоже было достаточно))
По началу я у каждого куста фотографировалась, потом меня отпустило  :Grin: 

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/331a889bda411b5dde66478b528ccf4ed9764f254851492.jpg[/IMG]

Это вид с колеса обозрения 

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/8521a117342c86f0c03456c664658912d9764f254851492.jpg[/IMG]

Набережная. Купаться запрещено. Ага :Aga:  
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/8085d0421cd8a93d85d4bb6219e82b14d9764f254851492.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/23890a3e0a8dbe822781962a589e14a2d9764f254851492.jpg[/IMG]

Вот такие представления были на набережной 
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/6c23253ee65ea2f0f4ba11f9eb672febd9764f254852025.jpg[/IMG]

А вот такая забота потрясла меня до глубины души))

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/31110dfd66cb83b971109cf88220462ad9764f254852025.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Alenajazz (26.08.2016), sa-sha76 (28.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (26.08.2016), Джина (26.08.2016), Еленка1976 (26.08.2016), Курица (26.08.2016), Мэри Эл (26.08.2016), Ольгия (26.08.2016), Славина (26.08.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Юль, ну мы "спасибкуем", значит, смотрим, радуемся за тебя, по-доброму завидуем.   Рады, что вы собрались всем своим большим семейством, рады, что ты отогрелась на солнышке. Мы как-то съездили в Египет вшестером (4 сестры и племянник с женой), вот это чувство, что мы собрались одной семьёй, не покидает до сих пор, очень хочется повторить, но пока не получается.

----------

Alenajazz (26.08.2016), sa-sha76 (28.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (26.08.2016), Северяночка (26.08.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Я так понимаю все читатели, только один " чукча писатель " ?


Зато как у тебя это хорошо получается  :Ok:  :Taunt:

----------

sa-sha76 (28.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (26.08.2016), Северяночка (26.08.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Ну что, Танечка - Курочка, достаточно подробно я всё рассказала?))


 :Ok: ууумничка! Юля, очень подробно, как будто я с вами вместе отдыхала)))
И ты, рассказывая, опять окунулась в ту прекрасную атмосферу, вспоминая, 



> как это классно, выходить на улицу, где тебя окутывает теплом ( да, иногда и жаром) и цветочным ароматом

----------

sa-sha76 (28.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (26.08.2016), Северяночка (26.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> У нас аэропорт закроют и вылететь будет очень проблематично.


Летом закроют? Почему? А как вы добираетесь, а вдруг надо? Что делать?




> Бабушка, у тебя в комнате дядька сидит и говорит , чтобы я туда не заходила


Это твой барабашка? Который по дому лазит и кота пинает? Страшно.... 



> Евпатория


Красота! Особенно табличка для потомков! :)



> Так что вероятнее всего следующее лето проведу в краю карликовых берёзок и вечнозелёного мха


:) Можете к нам в гости приехать! Все лучше вечного мха и теплее!!!



> В Евпатории очень много роз.


Красотищаааа! Я бы тоже не удержалсь не сфотаться с ними.

Пришла с юбилея... как чувствовала, что гости будут тяжелые, так и получилось. Тяжело сценарий писался и комп сломался. Зато с полным чувством выполненного долга и довольная от спасибок гостей. Спасибо вам, мои хорошие за помошь! Комп принесли из ремонта, я его только включила и он опть вырубилс. И теперь ни мышку не могу воткнуть, ни флешку -выключается. Вроде и есть комп, и нету в то же время. Печалька!

----------

sa-sha76 (28.08.2016), Северяночка (27.08.2016), Славина (01.09.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Я сама , наверное, первый раз в жизни искала тенёк, переходила на тенистую сторону улицу и ворчала, что деревья можно было посадить и погуще, чтобы было больше тенька


Я так все время думаю с мая по сентябрь, а этим летом особенно  :Grin:  Очень жарко у нас было, в районе +40 и в июле, и в августе много дней было, июнь по-прохладнее был, всего +35 и то не с самого начала месяца.

----------

sa-sha76 (28.08.2016), Северяночка (27.08.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

[quote="Барановская Наталья;5246478"]Летом закроют? Почему? А как вы добираетесь, а вдруг надо? Что делать?[/quot
Натусь, у всего города такие вопросы. Это первый раз будет, поэтому никто толком не знает, что получится))) 




> :) Можете к нам в гости приехать!


Спасибо за приглашение :Tender: 

А у меня с интернетом всё хуже и хуже... Оказывается, поменялся тариф и кол-во МБ! Хотела подключить что-нибудь новенькое, но цены совсем взлетели -  1Гб - 600 рублей стоит, а у меня было 3 Гб за 300 рублей :Tu:  И про скорость молчу уже. Блин, на материке связь всё дешевле, а у нас наоборот!!! 

Ладно, не буду о грустном, попробую ещё фоток загрузить))

----------


## Северяночка

> попробую ещё фоток загрузить))


Всего 40 минут и опа :Grin:  
Итак, Солнечногорское , вид сверху , почти сверху :Yes4: , ещё лезем на гору 
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/5e33c8d5052ce22e3c1a6df38964c228d9764f255203430.jpg[/IMG]

Это домик, в котором мы жили 

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/b0eb241e667e283d090996a6e50937b7d9764f255203431.jpg[/IMG]
Рассвет
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/1da5c29abcd23f9799a4f886120ecd5bd9764f255203431.jpg[/IMG]

Так и не узнала, что это за растение, но мне ооочень понравилось!
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/4ced5ad4f59f01aa92be824d91d10167d9764f255203432.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Барановская Наталья (30.08.2016), Джина (30.08.2016), Еленка1976 (30.08.2016), Курица (30.08.2016), Ольгия (30.08.2016), Славина (01.09.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.09.2016)

----------


## Джина

> Так и не узнала, что это за растение, но мне ооочень понравилось!


У нас на базе тоже такие есть и тоже зацвели, только они ещё молоденькие. Мне очень понравились, но я тоже не знаю как оно называется  :Meeting:

----------


## Северяночка

Так цветёт гранат 
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/db0438ce4ff278d8d65b25632a82e922d9764f255205200.jpg[/IMG]

А вот и самосы :Tender: 
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/280d6205114f121ce49d9b81c26a22c6d9764f255206054.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/97a7d3056adbb454ae025e909f11fc36d9764f255206054.jpg[/IMG]

Хотела и водопад показать , и храм очень красивый, но это просто не возможно!!!

Если хватит терпения, завтра загружу следующую серию - из Феодосии... :Meeting:

----------

Alenajazz (02.09.2016), sa-sha76 (31.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (30.08.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Джина (30.08.2016), Еленка1976 (30.08.2016), Мэри Эл (31.08.2016), Ольгия (30.08.2016), Славина (01.09.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.09.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> цены совсем взлетели - 1Гб - 600 рублей стоит, а у меня было 3 Гб за 300 рублей


А у нас от телефона интернет. Мы каждый месяц платим за телефон и за интернет -вместе 600-800 рублей получается. Из них 300 рублей телефон, остальное за инет. Не знаю от чего зависит, вроде не звоним по межгороду, а сумма разная каждый месяц.  




> попробую ещё фоток загрузить


кака красота!!! А цветы граната ....суперские!




> Это домик, в котором мы жили


Ты прямо как в сказке -царевна в высокой башне :)

----------

Северяночка (30.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

*Иришечка (Славина) от всей души поздравляю тебя с днем рождения!!! Пусть удача и вдохновение шагают рядом, пусть твое отличное настроение не пропадает никогда, а любовь и счастье пропишутся в доме навечно!!! Крепко обнимаю!!!* 
[img]http://*********ru/11160635m.jpg[/img]

----------

Славина (01.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

*Иришка, дорогая наша! 
Пусть в твоей душе всегда цветёт весна, в сердце царит любовь,  а здоровья хватает, чтобы пошалить 
И не забывай заглядывать к нам)))
*

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/63c7e4f7086bfccd2fa414a20940bac8d9764f255281843.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Северяночка

> Если хватит терпения, завтра загружу следующую серию - из Феодосии..


Я так думаю, что в честь Иришкиного дня рождения скорость интернета сегодня почти приличная и первая партия  фотографий загрузилась за несколько минут)) Зажму кулачки и буду надеяться, что и дальше так пойдёт! 
Как я уже говорила, самой Феодосии у меня почти нет ( фото :Grin: ), а вот семейство почти в полном составе 

Это у нас фото сессия на набережной . Дресс-код - все в белом))

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/f03590a5e2c8fef5329e5739da96573ad9764f255282993.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/f2b91c4ad97055c470804c82d933d746d9764f255282993.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/0fb967c789eca415ee1f8ff69b12c8ddd9764f255282993.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/27cfc0b8a2eb234f05a5680a6d5bd93bd9764f255283381.jpg[/IMG]
4 поколения))
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/72f1f8a47148504a494dc33192a93d69d9764f255283381.jpg[/IMG]
а это " три белых коня"))
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/c5fc6c997bc7f1ea57b6c6c75380c50fd9764f255283381.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Alenajazz (02.09.2016), PAN (02.09.2016), sa-sha76 (31.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (31.08.2016), Джина (31.08.2016), Еленка1976 (31.08.2016), Курица (31.08.2016), Мэри Эл (31.08.2016), Ольгия (31.08.2016), Славина (01.09.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/df8d3f64a49d87d3f58ded69ad1d74f2d9764f255283783.jpg[/IMG]

А это мои любимые цветы в Феодосии. Как вы понимаете, я тоже не знаю как они называются  :Meeting: 
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/721bfc8a39c202726c60783f0c32ff13d9764f255283783.jpg[/IMG]

Но Сашке они к лицу, правда?)))

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/0ab178443217108f9da2f2a01e7d796cd9764f255283783.jpg[/IMG]

А вот Санёчек ( слева) со своей тётей Веселиной))

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/27da516712b3114722f2d457975fc74bd9764f255284163.jpg[/IMG]

Это с папой

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/fbe283d4500be5902b6391e52569a690d9764f255284163.jpg[/IMG]

На пляже надо много пить.

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/95d100573aef670949459465e3203a25d9764f255284163.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Alenajazz (02.09.2016), sa-sha76 (31.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (31.08.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Джина (31.08.2016), Еленка1976 (31.08.2016), Курица (31.08.2016), Мэри Эл (31.08.2016), Ольгия (31.08.2016), Славина (01.09.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Это наша Варюшка. Подросла немного)))

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/044caafafc0b67878413dfe60d4fbb71d9764f255285121.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/bafa5a8d4ff8b6db2b86eb5109bbafcad9764f255285121.jpg[/IMG]

Тихий час...

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/11e6165668cff8eae504276b62f38041d9764f255285121.jpg[/IMG]

Девочки с персиками :Grin: 

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/9f5af3224142c14be838a5e3e2434412d9764f255285542.jpg[/IMG]

День рождения Катёнка. А какие частушки тётки ей пели, эх, жаль видео не выложить мне))

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/44a753b4277097f12db5f9da72455c44d9764f255285542.jpg[/IMG]

А вот так высокообразованные люди решают споры - упражнение планка на время))  Маша победила, кстати :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/0dbb46b0bb0d70d92c6cfe009a66f49cd9764f255285542.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Alenajazz (02.09.2016), PAN (02.09.2016), sa-sha76 (31.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (31.08.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Джина (31.08.2016), Еленка1976 (31.08.2016), Курица (31.08.2016), Мэри Эл (31.08.2016), Ольгия (31.08.2016), Славина (01.09.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Женя - укротитель диких голубей))

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/cec8306ed6c17a75efae0da77177922ed9764f255286395.jpg[/IMG]

Красавец Фродо 

[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/062d0f5300ebea54a56d164adbe6fbc7d9764f255286395.jpg[/IMG]

Ну что, я вам ещё не надоела?))
[IMG]http://f20.********info/org/07a48d102769496b07d4096e14ce1d97d9764f255286395.jpg[/IMG]

Если нет, то ещё могу показать  шикарные виды Омска в день его  300-летия, а так же  что такое водный поход, вид сверху на Таймыр ( можно сравнить с Крымом) и т.д  :Aga:

----------

Alenajazz (02.09.2016), PAN (02.09.2016), sa-sha76 (31.08.2016), Барановская Наталья (31.08.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Джина (31.08.2016), Еленка1976 (31.08.2016), Курица (31.08.2016), Мэри Эл (31.08.2016), Ольгия (31.08.2016), Славина (01.09.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Юль, здоровски!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Рада за вас всех!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Конечно, выкладывай еще фотки, это очень интересно!!!

----------

Северяночка (31.08.2016)

----------


## Джина

> А это мои любимые цветы в Феодосии. Как вы понимаете, я тоже не знаю как они называются


Юляш, это гиб*И*скус.

Фотки супер  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Какие вы молодцы, что всем семейством собрались да ещё за столько км  :Tender:  Сейчас не всегда так собираются даже те, кто рядом живет.

Санёк настоящий флудористанский ребенок( вы знаете, что главный признак - это щёки  :Grin: ) Щеки зачетные :Ok:

----------

Барановская Наталья (31.08.2016), Курица (31.08.2016), Северяночка (31.08.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Alenajazz (02.09.2016), PAN (02.09.2016), sa-sha76 (31.08.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Джина (31.08.2016), Еленка1976 (01.09.2016), Курица (31.08.2016), Мэри Эл (31.08.2016), Северяночка (31.08.2016), Славина (01.09.2016), Танюша35 (31.08.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.09.2016)

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Мэри Эл (31.08.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Это в 2-х семьях. С левого края - это мой старшенький сынок и внучок Андрюшка, а вторые малыши - это двойня, девочки, сестричкины внучки, родители держат.

Мои остальные - в красном и розовом)))) А-а-а, еще в клеточку голубую - мой младший сын.

----------

sa-sha76 (31.08.2016), Джина (31.08.2016), Мэри Эл (31.08.2016), Северяночка (01.09.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Какие вы все хорошенькие на фото! Юля, Оля - как здорово всей семьей собраться!!!
Пошла гладить на завтра к школе. Всех обнимаю!

----------

sa-sha76 (01.09.2016), Мэри Эл (31.08.2016), Ольгия (31.08.2016), Северяночка (01.09.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

*Ирина! С днем рождения)* 



Юля, фотки классные))) Рада за тех, кто смог отдохнуть))) 

А у меня завтра на линейке "гостей со всех волостей))) волнительно однако)))

----------

sa-sha76 (01.09.2016), Барановская Наталья (01.09.2016), Славина (01.09.2016)

----------


## sa-sha76

:016:  :Tatice 08:  :Koshechka 06: Поздравляю солнце Флудористании с днём рождения! Ирин   от всей души- с днюхой!

----------

Барановская Наталья (01.09.2016), Мэри Эл (03.09.2016), Славина (01.09.2016)

----------


## Джина

*Дорогие жители Флудористана!!!*

----------

Alenajazz (02.09.2016), Барановская Наталья (01.09.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Мэри Эл (03.09.2016), Северяночка (01.09.2016), Танюша35 (02.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

*Дорогие мои девочки! Поздравляю всех - учеников, родителей и педагогов с Днём знаний и началом учебного года , а всех-всех с началом осени!
Пусть учебный год будет урожайным на открытия и достижения, знаний прибавится, а осень порадует тёплой и золотой порой

*



> это я и моя старшая сестра со своими семействами.


Оля, так классно!!!  У вас все мужчины такие брутальные! И их много :Ok:  У нас преобладает женский пол)))  На 20 человек их всего 8 ( считая и малышню :Meeting: ) 




> как здорово всей семьей собраться!!!


Это правда! Мне нравятся большие семьи, когда в них есть поддержка и взаимопонимание  :Aga:

----------

Alenajazz (02.09.2016), Барановская Наталья (01.09.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Джина (01.09.2016), Мэри Эл (03.09.2016), Ольгия (01.09.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

С праздником мои дорогие!!! Терпения всем желаю и учителям, и родителям, и главное -детям! Надеюсь, что новый учебный год принесет много много новых впечателний, знаний и конечно же друзей (и родителям и детям)

----------

Alenajazz (02.09.2016), Валькирия Маруся (01.09.2016), Джина (01.09.2016), Курица (02.09.2016), Мэри Эл (03.09.2016), Северяночка (01.09.2016)

----------


## Славина

Доброго вечерочка!!!! А меня и тут поздравляли?? Спасибо большое, девчоночки!!!! :Tender: ))))))

Юляша, замечательные фото. Вы такие все красивые светлые, как солнышки!!!!))))) Эх. прям хватанула так хорошо тёплого летнего позитивчика!!!

Олечка  :Ok: !!! Так здорово, когда большая семья. Наши родственники на Урале все, они там собираются вместе, а мы тут, как сироты)))) тока друзья здесь. У Игоря родственники есть в соседнем городе, брат двоюродный, но мы не общаемся с ними, они сами не хотят, только с тётей Игоря общаемся, она к нам часто приезжает поговорить по душам и пожаловаться))))

----------

Барановская Наталья (01.09.2016), Мэри Эл (03.09.2016), Ольгия (02.09.2016), Северяночка (02.09.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

Ух, какие классные фотки у Северяночки и Ольгии!!!!! ЕЩЁ!!!!!  :Tender:

----------

Барановская Наталья (03.09.2016), Ольгия (02.09.2016), Северяночка (02.09.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> Солнце как плавленный сыр окутывало, захватывало и растекалось прямо ощутимо, казалось его можно потрогать.


Ой как поэтично, так прям здоровски сказано!!! Хоть книгу пиши, "Я и мои ощущения!"



> аманчивое предложение, сильно отличающееся от предыдущих,


Это какое? интересная мини-экскурсия?



> ЕВПАТОРИЯ.


А мы с мужем были там 11 лет назад. Ярких воспоминаний о самой Евпатории нет, разве только что впервые там попробовала плов с мидиями, от которых песок на зубах скрипел, и очень сухой он был. А уже оттуда ездили с экскурсией в Воронцовский дворец, в Ялту, на Ласточкино гнездо, спускались в пещеры, смотрели и трогали сталактиты и сталагниты (не уверена в правильности написания). Но всё проходило очень быстро, постоянно подгонял гид, собирал нас в кучу, не разрешал полюбоваться, всё в режиме нон-стоп. А на набережной Евпатории любили смотреть по вечерам творения художников, закаты...




> До моря 7 минут ходьбы по пешеходному бульвару


У нас тоже было всё рядышком, возле старого дуба был "наш" двор, а по аллее к морю идут всякие пансионатики, санатории.



> у меня случился день рождения... неожиданно


А это как? что-то никто и не поинтересовался...почему неожиданно? 



> в общей сложности 20 человек,


Вот это у вас компания была... :Blink: 



> видимо они представляли это как-то иначе


А они знали о количестве? шум-гам, всё равно устаёшь от всего. Я тут от племянника 4-х летнего устала, пока неделю у мамы гостила. Он каждое своё действие комментирует и проговаривает: "Вот я стул поставлю, это возьму, то положу", и еще по несколько раз :Blink:  я уже не выдержала:"Да помолчать хоть чуть можешь?"



> Они уезжали очень рано за город,


Вот у них точно отдых удался! вдали от суеты и детского гама.



> где тебя окутывает теплом ( да, иногда и жаром)


Это нам южанам не понять))) не ценим мы такое "тепло" :Smile3:  нам сразу жарко! 



> о самой Феодосии впечатлений не много, всё больше про семью.


Ну и это тоже нужно! семья это супер! особенно когда большая, вот у нас особо родни и нет...



> поехали в Омск.


А у нас родня в Омске живет, 2 двоюродные сестры мужа. Мы 1 раз там были, года 4 назад. Понравилась архитектура самого города, разные дома, не всегда похожие друг на друга, интересные скульптуры, улицы. А вот недавно сёстры проездом на море к нам из Омска приезжали.



> все заходят и отмалчиваются?


Я тут как "блудный попугай" залетала, то гости были, то мы у мамы были. Так что быстро почитала, полюбовалась, очень классный рассказ!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (03.09.2016), Курица (02.09.2016), Северяночка (03.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Всем привет! А у меня утро началось словами: "Только лежи, не вставай, я тебе сейчас завтрак в постель принесу". И принёс. Внучок. Салат, кофе и пирожное. Из пластилина. Но как приятно! Теперь знаю, что без заботы в этой жизни не останусь))))))))))))

----------

Барановская Наталья (06.09.2016), Мэри Эл (06.09.2016)

----------


## Славина

> И принёс. Внучок. Салат, кофе и пирожное. Из пластилина.


 :Taunt: 




> Теперь знаю, что без заботы в этой жизни не останусь))))))))))))


Это точно!  :Grin:  Какой заботливый внучок.  :Ok: )))

Доброго дня всем!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (06.09.2016), Ольгия (06.09.2016)

----------


## Джина

> "Только лежи, не вставай, я тебе сейчас завтрак в постель принесу".


 :Tender: 




> Салат, кофе и пирожное. Из пластилина.


 :Taunt:

----------

Барановская Наталья (07.09.2016), Ольгия (06.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Всем привет! 

А у нас бабье лето :Aga:  Прямо с голубым небом, солнышком и желтыми листочками - красота! Да и +13!!! Обещают всю эту неделю такую. Правда  две ночи подряд грозы, молнии , ливень, а вчера утром такой сумасшедший град был, думала стекла выбьет. А потом всё распогодилось)) 

Катёнок у  нас вышла на работу и мне пришлось сократить свой итак не очень длинный рабочий день на час, чтобы она успевала на свои занятия. А у меня  "бабушкина вахта" :Grin:  Вчера провожали с Сашулей  маму Катю на работу, так Сашка рыдала " мама, мама" , а сама при этом махала ручкой "пока-пока" - душераздирающее зрелище  :Taunt:  Успокоилась , к счастью, быстро )))






> Это какое? интересная мини-экскурсия?


Да, Танюш, типа того.  




> А уже оттуда ездили с экскурсией в Воронцовский дворец, в Ялту, на Ласточкино гнездо, спускались в пещеры,


Экскурсий правда очень много предлагают, но большая часть времени тратится на дорогу  и поэтому всё бегом приходится смотреть. Да и по жаре 4 часа в автобусе в одну сторону, потом обратно - на фиг надо!!! 
Ялту и Севастополь мы оставили на следующий раз))




> что-то никто и не поинтересовался...почему неожиданно?


Просто когда мы собирались и всё планировали , я про него совсем забыла  :Taunt:  




> А они знали о количестве? шум-гам, всё равно устаёшь от всего.


Конечно. Я ещё в феврале искала дом на всех нас. Обзвонила кучу народу, всем говорила нас много + дети и собака и машины. 
Но видимо , они себе плохо это представляли или думали, что мы всё время будем на пляже и экскурсиях... :Meeting: 




> Я тут как "блудный попугай" залетала,


"Залетай и чирикай " почаще :Aga: 




> "Только лежи, не вставай, я тебе сейчас завтрак в постель принесу".


Ах, какие приятные слова :Tender: 




> Внучок.


 - МУЖЧИНА :Ok: 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (07.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (07.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (07.09.2016)

----------


## Славина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (07.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (07.09.2016), Джина (07.09.2016), Мэри Эл (15.09.2016), Северяночка (07.09.2016), Славина (07.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (14.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Доброе утро, страна!

----------

sa-sha76 (14.09.2016), Барановская Наталья (14.09.2016), Мэри Эл (15.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> Доброе утро, страна!


Страна Флударистания спит. Видимо, ушла на зимовку))

Ну, а тем кто ещё иногда заглядывает в наши замерзающие окна, говорю- ПРИВЕТ :Yes4: 

Для начала новая байка от бабушки Северяночки)) :

" Женская мнительность и мужская логика..."

У нас в стене между кухней и залом арка. И вот как-то на прошлой неделе , проходя через эту арку я почувствовала, что пол в одном месте значительно теплее, чем весь остальной. Эта мысль как-то пролетела и не закрепилась. 
Вечером в субботу, когда уже все почти спали что-то меня опять понесло через эту арку и я опять почувствовала , что пол в одном месте ( очень небольшой кусочек, размер стопы) прямо очень тёплый. Тут уже я чуть напряглась, потому что вспомнила, что такой тёплый пол был в квартире моей сестры, а там под линолеумом проходили проводочки. Тихонько начинаю впадать в панику, вспоминая, что у нас под аркой  тоже когда-то проходила проводка , уже представляю  обугленные провода  и понимаю, что спать не буду точно. 
Решила всё же проконсультироваться с мужем. Пришёл на кухню, потрогал - да, тепло. Но , говорит, проводки там нет точно, сам лично всё убирал , когда делал ремонт. 
Тогда - что? Тут появляется Женик и на кухне становится заметно оживлённее -  строятся планы, предположения, варианты один круче другого. В итоге решили утром снять пол и посмотреть что же там такое. 
Вроде всё, расползлись по комнатам. Посмотрели кино. И Сашу что-то опять понесло на кухню. Приходит минут через пять и говорит, что нашёл причину. Иди, говорит, посмотри, пол тёплый в другом месте сейчас...
Короче, оказалось, что пол был тёплым в том месте, где до этого лежал кот! СВЯТЫЕ ПЕЧЕНЬКИ, КОТ!!!!!
Это же сколько надо лежать, чтобы пол ещё пол часа горячим был? :Taunt: 
А я ведь реально переволновалась....

Всем добра и будьте бдительны  :Grin:

----------

Гумочка (27.09.2016), Джина (13.09.2016), Еленка1976 (19.09.2016), Мэри Эл (15.09.2016), Ольгия (14.09.2016), Славина (14.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> Всем добра и будьте бдительны


Юль, спасибо за утренний позитив!  :Grin: 
Доброе утро, страна!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**







> СВЯТЫЕ ПЕЧЕНЬКИ, КОТ!!!!!


Ничего себе у вас там страсти!!!  А как ваш бабарабка домашний? Может это он шалит????

У нас все хорошо. Пошли в школу и ходим в садик. Плачет правда начала, но потом все хорошо. Я уже с понедельника на работу выхожу. Страшно-то как девочки!!!! Долго дома сидела, все позабывала.... надо заново втягиваться. Огород почти убрали, осталось мелочь выкопать и все. Вот вам немного цветочков и не только! 
[img]http://*********ru/11358273m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11359297m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11348033m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11349057m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11345985m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11347009m.jpg[/img]

----------

Джина (14.09.2016), Мэри Эл (15.09.2016), Ольгия (14.09.2016), Северяночка (14.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Доброе утро, страна!
Наташ, была удивлена, что георгины бывают однолетние  :Grin:  Мне казалось, что растут себе и растут из года в год.
Красивые цветочки, люблю цветочки! Да кто их не любит  :Derisive:

----------

Барановская Наталья (14.09.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> цветочков и не только


Спасибки за фотки! Красотища!!! Дорого утра всем!



> надо заново втягиваться.


Особенно когда мысли детьми заняты, как они? что они?. Я когда работала, каждый обед боялась телефонного звонка от воспиталки садика, что у дочи темп-ра, забирайте...

----------

Барановская Наталья (14.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Доброе утро, страна!


Я бы уже сказала добрый день))  Но вспоминаем, что страна у нас не только добрая, но и большая, поэтому  кто-то может сейчас ещё только потягивается в кроватке, а кто-то уже отработал и шлёпает домой)) Так что просто всем хорошего настроения! 




> А как ваш бабарабка домашний? Может это он шалит????


Всё может быть)) 




> Вот вам немного цветочков и не только!


Красота, что сказать!  А мы в этом году Анютке на день рождения подарили белые гладиолусы. У нас их раньше совсем не продавали и я их видела только на материке, только красные и они как-то ассоциировались с 1 сентября. 
А белые такие красивые!!! Чудо какое-то...

----------

Барановская Наталья (14.09.2016), Мэри Эл (15.09.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> была удивлена, что георгины бывают однолетние


Да, оказывается есть! Вообще сами по себе цветы красивые, но многолетние столько хлопот доставляют - их надо выкопать по осени, помыть, посушить, убрать в опилки или песок и в темное сухое место. А тут посадил весной и выкинул осенью...и забот нет, кроме рассады.  А когда весь куст в цветах - вообще здорово смотреть!!!



> Я когда работала, каждый обед боялась телефонного звонка от воспиталки садика, что у дочи темп-ра, забирайте...


 :Taunt: 



> А мы в этом году Анютке на день рождения подарили белые гладиолусы.


У меня соседка гладиолусы садит. Но с ними тоже хлопоты, не люблю я возню!! Мне надо так -посадил и выкопал. 

Всем приятного дня и вчера!!!1

----------


## Джина

> Но с ними тоже хлопоты, не люблю я возню!


Натулька, ты ли это говоришь?  :Blink: 

Я помню фотки с твоего огорода - ни сориночки, ни травиночки, всё посажено ровными рядами. кустик к кустику, листочек к листочку. Это ж сколько надо труда и возьни, чтоб такая красота и порядок были.




> А когда весь куст в цветах - вообще здорово смотреть!!!


Вот когда георгины на кусте - обожаю, а букет из них на дух не переношу. Уж лучше без цветов)))

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Я помню фотки с твоего огорода


Это другое. Я имею ввиду выкопать, сушить, убирать, потом опять садить - не люблю я такие хлопоты. И у многолетних георгинов цветы очень большие, они просто висят вниз "головой" -мне не нравится. А однолетник маленькие, хорошенькие и  вазу поставить приятно. 



> а букет из них на дух не переношу


вот на кусте я на них и смотрю.  :Yes4:  Мама у меня любит себе букетики дома ставить летом, она тоже цветочки садит.

----------


## Северяночка

Всем привет! 

Опять все куда-то пропали, впору перекличку проводить или перепись  оставшегося населения... :Tu: 
Ой, девы, закроют нас за непосещаемость... 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (17.09.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> Опять все куда-то пропали,


Туточки я! Всем доброго здоровьица! а сколько сообщений вмещает тема? я уж думала пееезжать будем.

----------

Северяночка (17.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> перекличку проводить или перепись оставшегося населения.


 :Vishenka 32:

----------

Барановская Наталья (17.09.2016), Северяночка (17.09.2016)

----------


## Славина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






> Сегодня буду первый раз делать кабачковую икру.   Подержите кулачки за неё


Держим!  :Grin:  Я в этом году сделала бурячковую, вкуснотища!!! :Ok:

----------

Барановская Наталья (18.09.2016)

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Мурашко Иван

Привет, компания! :Yahoo: 
А я всё о своём. Мы прошли во второй тур голосования, а поэтому оно продолжается дальше.
Голосуйте за нас! Антон Купцов & гр. ГлинТВейн – Проклятье
http://radiostalica.by/peredachi/int...veday-nashykh/
Голосовать можно каждый день, с разных айпишников и т.д.

----------


## Курица

> Опять все куда-то пропали, впору перекличку проводить или перепись оставшегося населения...
> Ой, девы, закроют нас за непосещаемость...


Вот и не знаю- стоит ли НОВЫЙ том Флудористана открывать...по-моему, тут все прижились... 

Ладно, переезжаем!))
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141849

----------


## Барановская Наталья

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**







> СВЯТЫЕ ПЕЧЕНЬКИ, КОТ!!!!!


Ничего себе у вас там страсти!!!  А как ваш бабарабка домашний? Может это он шалит????

У нас все хорошо. Пошли в школу и ходим в садик. Плачет правда начала, но потом все хорошо. Я уже с понедельника на работу выхожу. Страшно-то как девочки!!!! Долго дома сидела, все позабывала.... надо заново втягиваться. Огород почти убрали, осталось мелочь выкопать и все. Вот вам немного цветочков и не только! 
[img]http://*********ru/11358273m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11359297m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11348033m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11349057m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11345985m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11347009m.jpg[/img]

----------

Джина (14.09.2016), Мэри Эл (15.09.2016), Ольгия (14.09.2016), Северяночка (14.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

Доброе утро, страна!
Наташ, была удивлена, что георгины бывают однолетние  :Grin:  Мне казалось, что растут себе и растут из года в год.
Красивые цветочки, люблю цветочки! Да кто их не любит  :Derisive:

----------

Барановская Наталья (14.09.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> цветочков и не только


Спасибки за фотки! Красотища!!! Дорого утра всем!



> надо заново втягиваться.


Особенно когда мысли детьми заняты, как они? что они?. Я когда работала, каждый обед боялась телефонного звонка от воспиталки садика, что у дочи темп-ра, забирайте...

----------

Барановская Наталья (14.09.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

> Доброе утро, страна!


Я бы уже сказала добрый день))  Но вспоминаем, что страна у нас не только добрая, но и большая, поэтому  кто-то может сейчас ещё только потягивается в кроватке, а кто-то уже отработал и шлёпает домой)) Так что просто всем хорошего настроения! 




> А как ваш бабарабка домашний? Может это он шалит????


Всё может быть)) 




> Вот вам немного цветочков и не только!


Красота, что сказать!  А мы в этом году Анютке на день рождения подарили белые гладиолусы. У нас их раньше совсем не продавали и я их видела только на материке, только красные и они как-то ассоциировались с 1 сентября. 
А белые такие красивые!!! Чудо какое-то...

----------

Барановская Наталья (14.09.2016), Мэри Эл (15.09.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> была удивлена, что георгины бывают однолетние


Да, оказывается есть! Вообще сами по себе цветы красивые, но многолетние столько хлопот доставляют - их надо выкопать по осени, помыть, посушить, убрать в опилки или песок и в темное сухое место. А тут посадил весной и выкинул осенью...и забот нет, кроме рассады.  А когда весь куст в цветах - вообще здорово смотреть!!!



> Я когда работала, каждый обед боялась телефонного звонка от воспиталки садика, что у дочи темп-ра, забирайте...


 :Taunt: 



> А мы в этом году Анютке на день рождения подарили белые гладиолусы.


У меня соседка гладиолусы садит. Но с ними тоже хлопоты, не люблю я возню!! Мне надо так -посадил и выкопал. 

Всем приятного дня и вчера!!!1

----------


## Джина

> Но с ними тоже хлопоты, не люблю я возню!


Натулька, ты ли это говоришь?  :Blink: 

Я помню фотки с твоего огорода - ни сориночки, ни травиночки, всё посажено ровными рядами. кустик к кустику, листочек к листочку. Это ж сколько надо труда и возьни, чтоб такая красота и порядок были.




> А когда весь куст в цветах - вообще здорово смотреть!!!


Вот когда георгины на кусте - обожаю, а букет из них на дух не переношу. Уж лучше без цветов)))

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Я помню фотки с твоего огорода


Это другое. Я имею ввиду выкопать, сушить, убирать, потом опять садить - не люблю я такие хлопоты. И у многолетних георгинов цветы очень большие, они просто висят вниз "головой" -мне не нравится. А однолетник маленькие, хорошенькие и  вазу поставить приятно. 



> а букет из них на дух не переношу


вот на кусте я на них и смотрю.  :Yes4:  Мама у меня любит себе букетики дома ставить летом, она тоже цветочки садит.

----------


## Северяночка

Всем привет! 

Опять все куда-то пропали, впору перекличку проводить или перепись  оставшегося населения... :Tu: 
Ой, девы, закроют нас за непосещаемость... 



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Барановская Наталья (17.09.2016)

----------


## Танюша35

> Опять все куда-то пропали,


Туточки я! Всем доброго здоровьица! а сколько сообщений вмещает тема? я уж думала пееезжать будем.

----------

Северяночка (17.09.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> перекличку проводить или перепись оставшегося населения.


 :Vishenka 32:

----------

Барановская Наталья (17.09.2016), Северяночка (17.09.2016)

----------


## Славина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






> Сегодня буду первый раз делать кабачковую икру.   Подержите кулачки за неё


Держим!  :Grin:  Я в этом году сделала бурячковую, вкуснотища!!! :Ok:

----------

Барановская Наталья (18.09.2016)

----------


## Джина

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Мурашко Иван

Привет, компания! :Yahoo: 
А я всё о своём. Мы прошли во второй тур голосования, а поэтому оно продолжается дальше.
Голосуйте за нас! Антон Купцов & гр. ГлинТВейн – Проклятье
http://radiostalica.by/peredachi/int...veday-nashykh/
Голосовать можно каждый день, с разных айпишников и т.д.

----------


## Курица

> Опять все куда-то пропали, впору перекличку проводить или перепись оставшегося населения...
> Ой, девы, закроют нас за непосещаемость...


Вот и не знаю- стоит ли НОВЫЙ том Флудористана открывать...по-моему, тут все прижились... 

Ладно, переезжаем!))
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141849

----------

